# Summer Sugar Babies! - Early July Due Dates



## kgriffin

Hey everyone,

I finally got my bfp after an early loss in May. I m ay be jumping the gun as I am getting my blood done tonight, but i have had 4 bfps in the last 24 hours so I think im good :)

My EDD is July 5, yes.. I am that insane and looked it up already :)

Cautiously pregnant and very nervous, hoping for a sticky bean. Anyone want to buddy up? :flower:


----------



## Dahlia2007

kgriffin said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I finally got my bfp after an early loss in May. I m ay be jumping the gun as I am getting my blood done tonight, but i have had 4 bfps in the last 24 hours so I think im good :)
> 
> My EDD is July 5, yes.. I am that insane and looked it up already :)
> 
> Cautiously pregnant and very nervous, hoping for a sticky bean. Anyone want to buddy up? :flower:

Hello there! I just got my :bfp: today! And no you're not insane! I bet everyone on this forum flies right over to the calculator to do that as well! :plane: I am supposedly 15 DPO, so I would be due July 1st. This will be my second, but I also want to admit that I am trying to be cautious! I know sad things can happen, and I'm sorry for your loss in May : (

I am in the US and I believe most gynos want you to only come in only when you've reached 12 weeks, but I am going to call tomorrow to see if I can get a scan in the weeks to come. Let's be buddies!!! :friends:

*Here is an edit of all of us so far, as of Dec 14
*

*I thought I'd make a list of all of our duedates : )
*
:cake:
*
kgriffin (Kate)- July 1
HopefulxMommy (Jessica)- July 1
Dahlia2007 (Laura)- July 1
Gitlost80 (Cecelia)- July 1
mammaspath (Amy)-July 1
Mrs W 11 (Becky)- July 1
RaisingMiniMe (Michelle)- July 1
Photographer (Jill)- July 2
Mrs__P (Nicola)- July 2
HisMissesCDY (Ericka)
tryingfaith (Joy)- July 5
biliboi2 - July 5
klsltsp (Kim)- July 6
Nitengale (Elaine)- July 6
Joeybrooks- July 10

*


----------



## kgriffin

Dalia, sounds great to be buddies, congrats on your bfp!!!!!!!! i want to be hopeful about this pregnancy, but again, its difficult because you just never know, but im trying to be positive. doctors here usually want to see you at 8 weeks from what I understand, but im hoping that i will be seen earlier with my past (chemical in may, and my dh had a stillborn at 9 months over 3 years ago with his ex). praying for better results!


----------



## mammaspath

kgriffin said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I finally got my bfp after an early loss in May. I m ay be jumping the gun as I am getting my blood done tonight, but i have had 4 bfps in the last 24 hours so I think im good :)
> 
> My EDD is July 5, yes.. I am that insane and looked it up already :)
> 
> Cautiously pregnant and very nervous, hoping for a sticky bean. Anyone want to buddy up? :flower:

Hi girls! I am looking for bump buddies as well! I am due July 1st as well :happydance:.....being cautious as I had a tubal ligation reversal in april so I am high risk for tubal pregnancies. I have my blood work done on thursday......I would love to join!


----------



## kgriffin

welcome mamma and congrats!!!!! Fx for a happy healthy 9 months!


----------



## mammaspath

kgriffin said:


> welcome mamma and congrats!!!!! Fx for a happy healthy 9 months!

Thanks! And if you don't mind I invited a friend over to join us. I'm hoping for an exciting nine months! Yay! Summer 2012 Sugarbabies!


----------



## kgriffin

Of course not, it will be nice to have a group aroaund the same EDD :)

i dont have any symptoms other than a few cramps, anyone else feel like me!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Welcome Mamma!
It's funny you say "Summer 2012 Sugarbabies!" because I always call my daughter "Sugar dumpling" or "Sugar dump" or "Sug". It even made me change my signature to say sugar dumpling. lol. So yes! Cheers (with a glass of milk) to Sugarbabies 2012!
:blue::pink::wine::pink::blue:


The more the merrier. Seems like the two of you have overcome some obstacles and have received a miracle : )

As of now I still feel a bit achy down near my lady parts. I had more crampy feeling yesterday, but today just aches


----------



## mammaspath

kgriffin said:


> Of course not, it will be nice to have a group aroaund the same EDD :)
> 
> i dont have any symptoms other than a few cramps, anyone else feel like me!

I am already nauseous as all heck!.......cramps? um kind of like stress or stretch cramping.......if that makes sense........however I do think that its normal......im not stressin.......I think I was more stressed on ttc! Im looking forward to a happy and healthy nine months! FOR ALL OF US!:dance::headspin::headspin:

Happy to have a few new:friends: ! As I am probably the last of my local friends to have anymore babies.......it's number 5 for me!:cloud9::baby:


----------



## Dahlia2007

omg #5! What sex are you hoping for? I want a girl like 55% and a boy 45% hehe. I know my hub will probably want a boy to carry on our name, since we already have a girl.


----------



## kgriffin

wow, 5 thats nuts! congrats again


----------



## kgriffin

my betas are at 54, wwont hear from my doc for 2 weeks, she is out of town, receptionist said i may not get to see her until 12 weeks


----------



## Dahlia2007

I was wanting to get a blood test done, I wonder if I can. We have private insurance, so I think I could do that...


----------



## kgriffin

the doctor just called, i need to get another beta on monday to see if things are going in the right direction


----------



## Dahlia2007

I really hope everything turns out for you. We need you over here! : ) YOu will be in my thoughts


----------



## mammaspath

Dahlia2007 said:


> I was wanting to get a blood test done, I wonder if I can. We have private insurance, so I think I could do that...

I don't understand betas and all that stuff......enlighten me? 

I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I don't know much either to be quite honest. I guess the beta number is just the number score of the pregnancy hormone in your body. It ranges from week to week. Here is a link from another thread. 

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html

I just wanted to know mine because my pregnancy test was on the lighter side. Not super light, and actually it has gotten a bit darker from day to day (which to me is a good sign). But I know that sometimes if the score is super low it could indicate problems. 


and not that I'm a doctor, but 54 doesn't seem all that low. I've heard some ladies have a score in their 20's or 30's at 4 weeks and now they have 2 year olds. Keep us informed : )


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Hello ladies I got my BFP on Sunday:happydance: and by my last cycle, my due date is around 7/28/12 &#8211; that&#8217;s not for certain though (I have a doctors appointment this afternoon) but I would love to join if you don&#8217;t mind:)

I have been ttc since feb., miscarriage in may and took a break from thinking about TTC, temping, charting for 2 months and here I am now.

Congrats to all of you!!!:happydance:


----------



## HopefulxMommy

mammaspath said:


> kgriffin said:
> 
> 
> welcome mamma and congrats!!!!! Fx for a happy healthy 9 months!
> 
> Thanks! And if you don't mind I invited a friend over to join us. I'm hoping for an exciting nine months! Yay! Summer 2012 Sugarbabies!Click to expand...

:hugs: I made it:)


----------



## mammaspath

HopefulxMommy said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kgriffin said:
> 
> 
> welcome mamma and congrats!!!!! Fx for a happy healthy 9 months!
> 
> Thanks! And if you don't mind I invited a friend over to join us. I'm hoping for an exciting nine months! Yay! Summer 2012 Sugarbabies!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I made it:)Click to expand...

:hi::howdy::wohoo:

Nice to see you!


----------



## HopefulxMommy

mammaspath said:


> :hi::howdy::wohoo:
> 
> Nice to see you!

WHOO HOO!!!!

I have my doctors appointment this afternoon, and I am excited/nervous/anxious all at the same time :blush:

What should I expect? I think its just a urine test and a pelvic exam.


----------



## mammaspath

HopefulxMommy said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> :hi::howdy::wohoo:
> 
> Nice to see you!
> 
> WHOO HOO!!!!
> 
> I have my doctors appointment this afternoon, and I am excited/nervous/anxious all at the same time :blush:
> 
> What should I expect? I think its just a urine test and a pelvic exam.Click to expand...

I would assume so........with my last pregnancies I didn't visit the doc till around three months. But most first appts confirm urine pregnancy test and then an exam. I am considered high risk so I am having hch levels taken to make sure the levels look good.......i go tomarrow :flower: I guess it depends on the doctor. Lemme know how it goes.........oh dear I forgot how lovely it is to be spreading your legs a bunch in the next nine months for a stranger........hahahaha


----------



## Dahlia2007

mammaspath said:


> HopefulxMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> :hi::howdy::wohoo:
> 
> Nice to see you!
> 
> WHOO HOO!!!!
> 
> I have my doctors appointment this afternoon, and I am excited/nervous/anxious all at the same time :blush:
> 
> What should I expect? I think its just a urine test and a pelvic exam.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would assume so........with my last pregnancies I didn't visit the doc till around three months. But most first appts confirm urine pregnancy test and then an exam. I am considered high risk so I am having hch levels taken to make sure the levels look good.......i go tomarrow :flower: I guess it depends on the doctor. Lemme know how it goes.........oh dear I forgot how lovely it is to be spreading your legs a bunch in the next nine months for a stranger........hahahahaClick to expand...

oh i'm not looking forward to that. But whatev!


----------



## Dahlia2007

HopefulxMommy said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> :hi::howdy::wohoo:
> 
> Nice to see you!
> 
> WHOO HOO!!!!
> 
> I have my doctors appointment this afternoon, and I am excited/nervous/anxious all at the same time :blush:
> 
> What should I expect? I think its just a urine test and a pelvic exam.Click to expand...

Hello! : ) This is my second and I can't get in until 7 weeks. But I am going to see if I can get earlier, but it depends on my schedule.


----------



## HopefulxMommy

mammaspath said:


> oh dear I forgot how lovely it is to be spreading your legs a bunch in the next nine months for a stranger........hahahaha

:rofl::rofl::haha:

That is a hilarious way of putting it.

Why are you considered high risk, if you don't mind me asking? Of course I will let you know!!! I want to know how yours goes as well. I didnt really want to go in this early because I know I wont be able to see anything but DH insists:haha:


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies 

Do you mind if I join in :) I just my BFP yesterday, EDD July 6.

I have a doc apt next week, mostly just to get a prescription for meds, I'm nauseous already and with my son I was nauseous for the entire pregnancy.. for now it's tolerable but I'm sick much sooner than last time so I want the meds in hand just to be prepared!!

Good luck to everyone I am sooo looking forward to a happy and healthy 9 months!!! 

Dhalia.. it's good to see you over here too :) 

Kim


----------



## klsltsp

BTW I'm sooo excited to share the daily stuff with you guys.. there's only so much that my OH can handle LOL

So how did you guys tell your OHs/DHs? Mine had said he wanted to test and everything with me.. but he was so stressed about it that I decided not to.. instead I tested positive yesterday am.. then went and bought a onesie that says "Daddy and Me" then I met him for lunch and gave it to him. He was confused at first and then said well when we need it... and I just looked at him and he said... no way... about 100 times.. LOL it was amazing :) okay enough gushing for me :) LOL


----------



## klsltsp

kgriffin said:


> Of course not, it will be nice to have a group aroaund the same EDD :)
> 
> i dont have any symptoms other than a few cramps, anyone else feel like me!

I'm having a few cramps and other than the nauseau nothing else. I'm okay with that... I did another test this morning.. lol just because :)

Congrats!!!


----------



## mammaspath

HopefulxMommy said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> oh dear I forgot how lovely it is to be spreading your legs a bunch in the next nine months for a stranger........hahahaha
> 
> :rofl::rofl::haha:
> 
> That is a hilarious way of putting it.
> 
> Why are you considered high risk, if you don't mind me asking? Of course I will let you know!!! I want to know how yours goes as well. I didnt really want to go in this early because I know I wont be able to see anything but DH insists:haha:Click to expand...

I had my tubes tied in 2007 after having four children....... I recently remarried but when we decided to get married he wanted one more child........so i flew to florida in april to get my tubes untied....so i have a high risk of tubal pregnancies.....that is why I have to have my hcg levels drawn a few times and then an early ultrasound to make sure baby made it to the right place. I am one on the lucky ones.........I don't hear of many people concieving within the first year after surgery....and my right tube has a slim to no chance of working....so I am sooo excited nervous:cloud9:


----------



## kgriffin

morning and welcome to all of you new ladies, wow this thread got popular fast, thats awesome!
my doc wont see me yet either, i had betas done monday at 54, and i have to go back next monday, then after that i am hoping my obgyn will want to see me for some sort of prenatal something!


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Dahlia2007 said:


> Hello! : ) This is my second and I can't get in until 7 weeks. But I am going to see if I can get earlier, but it depends on my schedule.

:hi:

My obgyn wants to see me early as well because he is not sure how far along I am and I had a MC in may so he wants to make sure everything is going the way it should. Which is the same reason DH wants me to go. I can remember with that pregnancy I was a nervous wreck, scared and crying frequently, but with this one I feel more at ease and I cant explain it. My body feels much different than it did before and I hope its because I finally got my sticky bean.

Also I can find out my doctors EDD.

Awwww  I read up earlier sugarbabies 2012that is too cute, I am going to make a banner for my signature that says that which all of you will be welcome to steal


----------



## mammaspath

HopefulxMommy said:


> Dahlia2007 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! : ) This is my second and I can't get in until 7 weeks. But I am going to see if I can get earlier, but it depends on my schedule.
> 
> :hi:
> 
> My obgyn wants to see me early as well because he is not sure how far along I am and I had a MC in may so he wants to make sure everything is going the way it should. Which is the same reason DH wants me to go. I can remember with that pregnancy I was a nervous wreck, scared and crying frequently, but with this one I feel more at ease and I cant explain it. My body feels much different than it did before and I hope its because I finally got my sticky bean.
> 
> Also I can find out my doctors EDD.
> 
> Awwww  I read up earlier sugarbabies 2012that is too cute, I am going to make a banner for my signature that says that which all of you will be welcome to stealClick to expand...

Yes! make one.......i totally wanna steal it! :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

klsltsp said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Do you mind if I join in :) I just my BFP yesterday, EDD July 6.
> 
> I have a doc apt next week, mostly just to get a prescription for meds, I'm nauseous already and with my son I was nauseous for the entire pregnancy.. for now it's tolerable but I'm sick much sooner than last time so I want the meds in hand just to be prepared!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone I am sooo looking forward to a happy and healthy 9 months!!!
> 
> Dhalia.. it's good to see you over here too :)
> 
> Kim

:hugs:Welcome!


----------



## Dahlia2007

klsltsp said:


> BTW I'm sooo excited to share the daily stuff with you guys.. there's only so much that my OH can handle LOL
> 
> So how did you guys tell your OHs/DHs? Mine had said he wanted to test and everything with me.. but he was so stressed about it that I decided not to.. instead I tested positive yesterday am.. then went and bought a onesie that says "Daddy and Me" then I met him for lunch and gave it to him. He was confused at first and then said well when we need it... and I just looked at him and he said... no way... about 100 times.. LOL it was amazing :) okay enough gushing for me :) LOL

Hey Kim!!! (it is kim right, or am i crazy)

"For when we need it" :rofl: 

Where did you get the onesie? Or did you already have it purchased for the occasion. I went shopping yesterday an could not find anything to that tune, nor could I find a "Big Sister" shirt for my daughter, although I do hear that Toys R Us or Baby's R Us has them, but I didn't want to spend $20 on a shirt for a 4 yr old. 

I ended up buying a pair of newborn size duckie socks from Kmart that have rattles in them. I printed out a paper and taped it to the back. It says:
Happy Baby-Day Tom!
What'll it be?
Pink or Blue
Either will do!
I am content with that. We are going out for Thai food tonight (coincidentally the same place I ate dinner at the night I went into labor) for his bday. I will give him the socks then. I don't know what his reaction is going to be. I know he wanted another baby, but I know he is going to be SHOCKED it came this early in TTC! (first month trying) :saywhat:

I even had used a pantyliner the two days ago, and he asked me if I had started AF, so I don't think he is going to be expecting the news!


----------



## Dahlia2007

kgriffin, 

We should rename the thread July 2012 Sugar Babies!


----------



## klsltsp

Dahlia2007 said:


> klsltsp said:
> 
> 
> BTW I'm sooo excited to share the daily stuff with you guys.. there's only so much that my OH can handle LOL
> 
> So how did you guys tell your OHs/DHs? Mine had said he wanted to test and everything with me.. but he was so stressed about it that I decided not to.. instead I tested positive yesterday am.. then went and bought a onesie that says "Daddy and Me" then I met him for lunch and gave it to him. He was confused at first and then said well when we need it... and I just looked at him and he said... no way... about 100 times.. LOL it was amazing :) okay enough gushing for me :) LOL
> 
> Hey Kim!!! (it is kim right, or am i crazy)
> 
> "For when we need it" :rofl:
> 
> Where did you get the onesie? Or did you already have it purchased for the occasion. I went shopping yesterday an could not find anything to that tune, nor could I find a "Big Sister" shirt for my daughter, although I do hear that Toys R Us or Baby's R Us has them, but I didn't want to spend $20 on a shirt for a 4 yr old.
> 
> I ended up buying a pair of newborn size duckie socks from Kmart that have rattles in them. I printed out a paper and taped it to the back. It says:
> Happy Baby-Day Tom!
> What'll it be?
> Pink or Blue
> Either will do!
> I am content with that. We are going out for Thai food tonight (coincidentally the same place I ate dinner at the night I went into labor) for his bday. I will give him the socks then. I don't know what his reaction is going to be. I know he wanted another baby, but I know he is going to be SHOCKED it came this early in TTC! (first month trying) :saywhat:
> 
> I even had used a pantyliner the two days ago, and he asked me if I had started AF, so I don't think he is going to be expecting the news!Click to expand...

Yes it's Kim :)

Haha a pantyliner that's funny! Yeah my OH said but you just had your period.. I said..nope..... lol but I have such a short cycle that it always seems like I just did ....

The ducky socks sounds sooo cute!!! I found the onesie yesterday at Gymboree, it was hard to find a unisex one that had daddy on it... He's being really cute about it, carrying it around in his jacket pocket everywhere he goes :) LOL 

You'll have to let us know what he says!! I give you a lot of credit, I dont' think I could have waited as long as you have!! hahaha I have no willpower.

Take Care and have fun tonight!!!

Kim


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

could someone direct (ie help me) to where (I mean how) I set up a signature, yours are all soo cute.. I want one.

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

i have no idea how to change the threads name, im not too technically inclined on this website, you think i would be, since i have been using it since my loss in May.

im still having no symptoms, its worrying me, someone please tell me to get over myself!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I can help! Just click on any of mine, and it'll take you to a site to set it up. I think mine are from three different sites. You can customize and make them however you'd like. Then for the code (which you will put in your signature) use the "BB code". To get to to your sig, Click User CP at the top of Baby and Bump, then on the left side bar click on "User Signature" or "Edit Signature" something like that. Copy and paste your BB codes into the window, and you can also write whatever you want as well : )


----------



## Dahlia2007

kgriffin said:


> i have no idea how to change the threads name, im not too technically inclined on this website, you think i would be, since i have been using it since my loss in May.
> 
> im still having no symptoms, its worrying me, someone please tell me to get over myself!

I don't have any symptoms except for a slight ache down there still. Sort of feels like AF is on her way, even though I know she's not. I don't remember feeling like this my first pregnancy, in fact I didn't have many feelings with my first pregnancy. So it's okay not to feel anything.


----------



## kgriffin

thats exactly how i feel, like af is coming, i have felt like t his for 6 days now, but with my betas in the 50s right now, i know they are not. my EDD according to FF is July 1 now, even earlier!


----------



## kgriffin

testing my signature!


----------



## Dahlia2007

kgriffin said:


> testing my signature!

1,2,3, testing! looking good! 

kgriffin, that's mine too, but I have a feeling it might change to a few days later, but who knows til i visit the doc! It's completely normal to feel this aches and stretching (just read up on B&B) :thumbup:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Is anyone a stay at home mom? I am, and I'm also a student going for my bachelor's, but with this pregnancy it's going to take me a lot more than a few more years to get my last "two years" in. lol.


----------



## Dahlia2007

:lol: To switch the title, go to the page 1 of this thread and go to your first post. At the bottom of your post it will say "EDIT". click on it. Then change the title!


----------



## kgriffin

i tried that, but it would only let me edit the body of the email not the title!!!

i wish that i could be a SAHM, not that i am a mom yet lol, bu i will have to go back to work after my mat leave of 1 year.


----------



## Dahlia2007

kgriffin said:


> i tried that, but it would only let me edit the body of the email not the title!!!
> 
> i wish that i could be a SAHM, not that i am a mom yet lol, bu i will have to go back to work after my mat leave of 1 year.

oh, sorry i wasn't much help. 

One year is a great amount of time to have off. Normally it's about 3 months tops. You will be able to cherish a lot of memories for that one year. Are you returning to work full time?

Once I finish my degree, I'm off to work to like a big girl (I've never had a full time job before, only part time)


----------



## klsltsp

You're so lucky to be a SAHM... I'm not :( but I have a very flexible job and I'm able to pick my DS up from school every day and such... and I work from home one day a week.. I work for the federal government here.

I'm Canadian too, so we get 1 yr off, but my bf wants some of it :) so I'm taking 8 months, he's taking 4 months, then I'm going to take another 3 months of leave without pay.

What's your Bachelor's in?


----------



## HopefulxMommy

mammaspath said:


> I had my tubes tied in 2007 after having four children....... I recently remarried but when we decided to get married he wanted one more child........so i flew to florida in april to get my tubes untied....so i have a high risk of tubal pregnancies.....that is why I have to have my hcg levels drawn a few times and then an early ultrasound to make sure baby made it to the right place. I am one on the lucky ones.........I don't hear of many people concieving within the first year after surgery....and my right tube has a slim to no chance of working....so I am sooo excited nervous:cloud9:

Oh my goodness!!! You are very lucky!!! BIG congrats to you!!!:hugs:

This thread is amazing, thanks for the invite:)


----------



## HopefulxMommy

kgriffin said:


> i tried that, but it would only let me edit the body of the email not the title!!!
> 
> i wish that i could be a SAHM, not that i am a mom yet lol, bu i will have to go back to work after my mat leave of 1 year.

Click on the advanced button after you select edit.

It will let you change the title there:)


----------



## mammaspath

kgriffin said:


> i have no idea how to change the threads name, im not too technically inclined on this website, you think i would be, since i have been using it since my loss in May.
> 
> im still having no symptoms, its worrying me, someone please tell me to get over myself!

get over yourself :haha::haha::haha:

Jk.....im too am worried along with others here.....this too shall pass and we will move onto crying about being fat and all the love scrapes on our bellies! hahahaha.......
Its definately going to be an adventurous 9 months ladies!


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Sorry all my replies are late, I am trying to "work" at the same time :)

I will make a banner tonight and post it on my signature for any of you ladies who want it:)

A little catch up, I didnt tell DH any special way because he isnt into all the mushy gushy stuff, LMAO! So I just took a picture of the test and went up to his job to have lunch with him and slid my phone across the table and said "this is why I have been so tired" LOL!! The look on his face was priceless because we had only started NTNP after my birthday in August.

Dahlia - I wish I could be a SAHM :( I am the one in the marriage that, how would I say it "brings home the bacon" so DH is going to be a SAHD :D I am hoping that my boss will let me work from home for the first few weeks to a month so, which is very likely since my boss is my mom.


----------



## Dahlia2007

HopefulxMommy said:


> Sorry all my replies are late, I am trying to "work" at the same time :)
> 
> I will make a banner tonight and post it on my signature for any of you ladies who want it:)
> 
> A little catch up, I didnt tell DH any special way because he isnt into all the mushy gushy stuff, LMAO! So I just took a picture of the test and went up to his job to have lunch with him and slid my phone across the table and said "this is why I have been so tired" LOL!! The look on his face was priceless because we had only started NTNP after my birthday in August.
> 
> Dahlia - I wish I could be a SAHM :( I am the one in the marriage that, how would I say it "brings home the bacon" so DH is going to be a SAHD :D I am hoping that my boss will let me work from home for the first few weeks to a month so, which is very likely since my boss is my mom.

That was still a cute way to tell him at work
That would be nice if you could work from home! And even after, at least daddy is taking care of little one, and he/she won't have to be in daycare

klsltsp- I'm going for Business Administration.


----------



## mammaspath

HopefulxMommy said:


> Sorry all my replies are late, I am trying to "work" at the same time :)
> 
> I will make a banner tonight and post it on my signature for any of you ladies who want it:)
> 
> A little catch up, I didnt tell DH any special way because he isnt into all the mushy gushy stuff, LMAO! So I just took a picture of the test and went up to his job to have lunch with him and slid my phone across the table and said "this is why I have been so tired" LOL!! The look on his face was priceless because we had only started NTNP after my birthday in August.
> 
> Dahlia - I wish I could be a SAHM :( I am the one in the marriage that, how would I say it "brings home the bacon" so DH is going to be a SAHD :D I am hoping that my boss will let me work from home for the first few weeks to a month so, which is very likely since my boss is my mom.

I am at work too! And studing for my rn lisence test in november! NERVOUS!

When is your birthay? i am an August baby too.....August 5th.81 ya im old....hahaha


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Dahlia2007 said:


> That was still a cute way to tell him at work
> That would be nice if you could work from home! And even after, at least daddy is taking care of little one, and he/she won't have to be in daycare
> 
> klsltsp- I'm going for Business Administration.

awwww thanks:) I thought it was a little direct and actually right in the middle of conversation.


Yes it would. It wouldnt be that hard to do, because everything I do can be done from my laptop and over the phone. 

I was thinking about going for my associates in business management but I recently found out that one of our local colleges offer a degree in Supply Chain & Logistics (which is what I do) and that would be beneficial to what I already do.

I have a question that a lot of people cant seem to give me a good answer on. DH teases me sometimes and calls me his fake wife LOL because I keep my nails done and color my hair often, is it still ok to do that while being pregnant? My next nail appointment for my refill is tomorrow after work and I dont think it would be a problem, but there are chemicals involved (not just a manicure, but fake nails).


----------



## HopefulxMommy

mammaspath said:


> I am at work too! And studing for my rn lisence test in november! NERVOUS!
> 
> When is your birthay? i am an August baby too.....August 5th.81 ya im old....hahaha

YAY!! for us trying to work:)

Aug 27th. 85 you are not much older than me, and this is my first lol:dohh:


----------



## kgriffin

I will be returning to full time work yes, at least thats the plan thus far. however, im hoping to move home, we are from ontario and both of our families are there, and we live in BC, just wanted a change, he have been here for a year. and I am ready to head back, especially with our news! Both my parents are retired and i know they would love to help, so maybe they could help with babysitting :) 
I am going to try to change the title now!


----------



## kgriffin

All Changed - Summer Sugarbabies!


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Suggestions???
 



Attached Files:







bnb.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mammaspath

HopefulxMommy said:


> Suggestions???

LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!:thumbup:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Yes I like it too! : )
could you fit in a watermelon somewhere? hehe
Question.. has pregnancy really settled in yet? I still don't believe it. It feels sooooo new to me, and I guess it should, only found out two days ago. Last baby was 4.5 years ago and now I'm kinda freaked out. Sometimes I get these really happy thoughts about when baby's here, but then I think about labor again, and it scares me. There are just so many things running though my mind. I don't feel myself b/c I feel different pregnant. IDK. I'm just being wacko


----------



## HopefulxMommy

mammaspath said:


> HopefulxMommy said:
> 
> 
> Suggestions???
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!:thumbup:Click to expand...

well Im going to put it on my signature then:)


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Dahlia2007 said:


> Yes I like it too! : )
> could you fit in a watermelon somewhere? hehe
> Question.. has pregnancy really settled in yet? I still don't believe it. It feels sooooo new to me, and I guess it should, only found out two days ago. Last baby was 4.5 years ago and now I'm kinda freaked out. Sometimes I get these really happy thoughts about when baby's here, but then I think about labor again, and it scares me. There are just so many things running though my mind. I don't feel myself b/c I feel different pregnant. IDK. I'm just being wacko

Ok I added a couple watermelon slices, I didnt want to get rid of the flowers cause I think they are cute and just 1 slice looked off balance LOL so if you dont like it you can tell me.

I dont know how to explain how I feel today. I am relatively calm knowing that in about an hour I will have to be spread open like a turkey LOL but as far as pregnancy goes, I have to remind myself in the morning that I am, and it makes me happy. My last pregnancy that ended in miscarriage I was a TOTAL WRECK the whole time and this one I feel a little more relaxes. Whats cute is DH talks about it more than I do. I am going to have the doctor explain pregnancy side effects today because he doesnt believe me, he says its all in your head, bless his heart, he is a man so he will never know..ha!

Labor? I dont even want to THINK about that at this point, LOL!!!
 



Attached Files:







bnb.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## klsltsp

wow i guess i'm the oldie of the group.. februaru 76!!! hahaha

Dhalia.. it hasn't really set in either.. my son is 4.5 too and i don't remember.... i am feeling pretty nauseous though so that reminds me LOL

haha i'm feeling very relaxed too. i must say... hopefully everything goes well... i'm pretty lucky because my best friend is a family doctor so she hooks me up lol my family doc is in her clinic, and i asked my friend if she thought my doc would give me an u/s early.. she said if she doesn't i will :) LOL

kgriffin where in ontario? i'm in ottawa myself.

And hopefulmommy i'm not sure about the nails.. i know i was told it's okay to colour your hair.. because i do... but i'm going to try and stretch it a little longer than usual. maybe ask the doc today.. and good luck today!!

Dhalia.. btw business admin sounds cool... i'm an engineer myself...

alright must go get my son at school :)

chat later!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

HopefulxMommy said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> I am at work too! And studing for my rn lisence test in november! NERVOUS!
> 
> When is your birthay? i am an August baby too.....August 5th.81 ya im old....hahaha
> 
> YAY!! for us trying to work:)
> 
> Aug 27th. 85 you are not much older than me, and this is my first lol:dohh:Click to expand...

Me August 28 '87!


----------



## kgriffin

im an 86 baby!

im from Toronto, hoping to get back soon, just need to convince dh to uproot our lives again,

im obviously nervous too, still no symptoms, i want nausea, just to make this real for me. im terrified in this ending in a loss too. cant seem to get passed that


----------



## klsltsp

@ kgriffin Toronto huh that'll be nice if you can be back near family.. 

wow i'm like 10 yrs older than you guys hahaha oh well 

i too am terrified of a loss... my bf has had losses with 2 other women (both over 10 yrs ago) and he's so afraid it's because of him...


----------



## kgriffin

i know what you mean kls, im not sure if i mentioned in this thread, but my dh also had a still born at 40 weeks about 4 years ago with his ex, so im terrified before of that, and because of our loss earlier this year, but it was only 4 weeks thank god, still terrible though.

and yes, i am hoping to go back to Toronto asap! although, my brother in law just texted me to say he wants to come here and move in with us (he is 18)


----------



## Gitlost80

Id love to join with a Due Date of July 1st! And I might add, My Birthday is August 26 1980! Im a little Creeped out that alot of us have a Birthday in the same week!


----------



## kgriffin

welcome gitlost, congrats on your pregnancy
im creeped out we are all due the same day (well, most of us!) kinda crazy


----------



## Dahlia2007

I told my hubby tonight at the Thai place! I made sure we ordered first, so he wouldn't be scatterbrained. I gave him his gift-bag, and he got his two t-shirts first. Then he got the bottom one (duckie slippers wrapped in tissue paper). OMG! As he was opening it he said "You're pregnant already? Really?" :baby: I said "Yes" almost teary-eyed. He just couldn't believe it. We talked about it at dinner :coffee:, and we're both excited. And now I get to share my thoughts with him instead of keeping them cooped up! He's hoping for a boy. He told me he originally thought "Oh we at least have a year until we conceive," but goodness gracious this was fast! 

ps- I ate my favorite, kow pad, with baby carrots and broccoli, yum!


----------



## klsltsp

Dahlia2007 said:


> I told my hubby tonight at the Thai place! I made sure we ordered first, so he wouldn't be scatterbrained. I gave him his gift-bag, and he got his two t-shirts first. Then he got the bottom one (duckie slippers wrapped in tissue paper). OMG! As he was opening it he said "You're pregnant already? Really?" :baby: I said "Yes" almost teary-eyed. He just couldn't believe it. We talked about it at dinner :coffee:, and we're both excited. And now I get to share my thoughts with him instead of keeping them cooped up! He's hoping for a boy. He told me he originally thought "Oh we at least have a year until we conceive," but goodness gracious this was fast!
> 
> ps- I ate my favorite, kow pad, with baby carrots and broccoli, yum!

Amazing!!! so happy for you!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Gitlost80 said:


> Id love to join with a Due Date of July 1st! And I might add, My Birthday is August 26 1980! Im a little Creeped out that alot of us have a Birthday in the same week!

Welcome.........there is 3 of us with the same due date now! HOLY WOW! 

I saw you in other forums........when did you find out?

and btw way.......i love your avatar pic.....super cute!


----------



## mammaspath

Dahlia2007 said:


> I told my hubby tonight at the Thai place! I made sure we ordered first, so he wouldn't be scatterbrained. I gave him his gift-bag, and he got his two t-shirts first. Then he got the bottom one (duckie slippers wrapped in tissue paper). OMG! As he was opening it he said "You're pregnant already? Really?" :baby: I said "Yes" almost teary-eyed. He just couldn't believe it. We talked about it at dinner :coffee:, and we're both excited. And now I get to share my thoughts with him instead of keeping them cooped up! He's hoping for a boy. He told me he originally thought "Oh we at least have a year until we conceive," but goodness gracious this was fast!
> 
> ps- I ate my favorite, kow pad, with baby carrots and broccoli, yum!

Awesome story........i unfortunately am not that good at keeping good news............i texted husband......which he'd like better team pink or team blue with a pic of the text..........our last is Spath.....we like to go by team spazz these days! yay go team Spazz!


----------



## mammaspath

Im curious to know wtf happened at your appointment?!? hahahaha just being super nosy! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Good morning girls! Sorry I am so late, I spent all afternoon with DH yesterday after the appointment.

The doctor said everything looked good, I think I misinterpreted my EDD online yesterday because my EDD is JULY 1ST!!! lol!! I am a little over 5 weeks along. He just did a urine test and pelvic exam, said my cervix looked good and my uterus hasn&#8217;t enlarged too much yet (which is not expected to happen till later). Nov. 14th is my 8 week ultrasound:D 

Welcome to our thread Gitlost80! It is strange that we all have the same due date and our birthdays are so close, that&#8217;s why we are all going to be here for each other through these 9 months.

Dahlia &#8211; That is amazing news! Good conversation and good food with the one you love about your family in the making.

I don&#8217;t mean to be so quick, but I am at work and I will check in throughout the day.


----------



## Dahlia2007

*I thought I'd make a list of all of our duedates : )
*
:cake:
*
kgriffin (Kate)- July 1
HopefulxMommy (Jessica)- July 1
Dahlia2007 (Laura)- July 1
Gitlost80 (Cecelia)- July 1
mammaspath (Amy)-July 1
Photographer (Jill)- July 2
klsltsp (Kim)- July 6*

*I think that's everyone!*


----------



## kgriffin

that's great hopeful, glad to hear you have a date for your ultrasound, i really hope i get one before 12 weeks. My obgyn who has been following me for the last 8 months will call me on Tuesday with my results from next monday's test and hopefully schedule me in to see her. Im still having no symptoms, shouldnt my boobs hurt at least lol. im so new at this.


----------



## kgriffin

thanks for making that list Dahlia, my due dute is changed to july 1 now :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Just another suggestion kgriffin,

maybe change the thread title to somehow involve "July" or "Early July", so others will know it's for early July Sugar Babies
i know, i know, I'm annoying:haha: but i just saw another post looking for a July 2 buddy, and I invited her over because it just makes sense :yipee:


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Just to make it a little more personal, my name is Jessica :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

kgriffin said:


> thanks for making that list Dahlia, my due dute is changed to july 1 now :)

nvm i fixed it


----------



## Dahlia2007

and I'm Laura


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Dahlia2007 said:


> *I thought I'd make a list of all of our duedates : )
> *
> :cake:
> *
> kgriffin- July 1
> HopefulxMommy, Jessica - July 1
> Dahlia2007, Laura- July 1
> Gitlost80- July 1
> mammaspath-July 5
> klsltsp, Kim- July 6*
> 
> *I think that's everyone!*

I Love this!! lol :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Okay, and just a reminder, start lathering up with cocoa butter now! I suggest stomach,hips, breasts, and thighs (as those are the areas that tend to stretch, maybe even your upper arms as well). It will condition your skin and hopefully prevent stretch marks. I was lucky my first pregnancy, only got two slight marks on my hips. But I hear stretch marks may also be genetic.


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Dahlia2007 said:


> Okay, and just a reminder, start lathering up with cocoa butter now! I suggest stomach,hips, breasts, and thighs (as those are the areas that tend to stretch, maybe even your upper arms as well). It will condition your skin and hopefully prevent stretch marks. I was lucky my first pregnancy, only got two slight marks on my hips. But I hear stretch marks may also be genetic.

I got my some palmers cocoa butter lotion yesterday and I have already started. I figure if I start early, I can prevent them. I have a few on my hips already (I gain and loose weight dramaticallyalways been that way). But now they are faded so you really cant see them. But I have seen some women that dont take care of their bodies during pregnancy and afterward their bellies are loose and look like hamburger meat due to the stretching (not trying to be rude at all, just making a comparison). I am going to sign up for yoga classes in the evening at my gym after work a couple of days a week. The gym is going to have to be my second home, because I have been told if you stay as active while youre pregnant the weight comes off so much easier afterward. I mean I know I cant do all the weight classes that I did before, but cardio and light weights are ok (says my OB).


----------



## klsltsp

Yup.. I have tonnes of stretch marks from my DS, my ob told me that it was hereditary and that there was nothing I could do about it but I think I'll pick up some cocoa butter just in case... where do I get it? WIth my last pregnancy I gained about 100 lbs!!! I've told my bf that his job, no matter how moody I get is to make sure I don't gain 100 lbs!! I was just soo sick last time, through the entire pregnancy and all I could eat was carbs.. no veggies, no fruit.. no meat.. aahhh so we've been strategizing on ways to get me to eat better this time, since I'm sick already... So far I'm able to keep food down I'm just nauseous all day long.. LOL On the upside I'm about 30 lbs lighter than what I started at last time, so I'm hoping that helps!! It was hard work to loose 120 lbs so I want to do everything I can to limit the weight gain this time.

Jessica, I normally work out a lot myself.. I run the stairs here at work (17 flights), I am going to ask my ob, I'm so nervous because of my age, I don't want to jeopordize anything, but you know, yoga might be a good solution/substitute. My problem is I've read that sometimes it's said to keep your heart rate under 140.. and mine when I'm working out is up around 170... so I want to check, but good for you for staying active!!

I'm seeing my doc next week (wednesday) and I should have an u/s around my 7th week. I'm lucky because I asked my Dr friend if she thought my doc would give me an early u/s and she said if she doesn't I will!! I know how lucky I am to have her!! 

All of the due dates being the 1st is awesome, I've estimated mine as July 6... I have a short cycle and used one of the calculators that let me put in my cycle length so we'll see what the doctor says. And since I'll be having a section, I may be around July 1st too hahaha

HOpe everyone's having a great day!!!

Chat soon.

Kim


----------



## Photographer

Hi girls! 
I'm new. Am due around July 2nd and this is my first BFP ever. Quite excited and very exhausted! lol 
xx


----------



## klsltsp

Welcome photographer!! 

Congrats on the BFP!!

I too am feeling exhausted.... I had forgotten about this LOL

Other than the exhaustion how are you feeling/doing? How long had you guys been TTC?

Kim


----------



## Photographer

Thanks Kim! (btw my name is Jill). 

We had been TTC for about 13 months, although a bit more actively in the last few. 

The tiredness is unreal! I've slept pretty much all week! Other than that, just a bit of a bloated/crampy feeling and HUGE boobs. lol. 

How are you guys doing? Any symptoms to speak of?


----------



## Gitlost80

mammaspath said:


> Gitlost80 said:
> 
> 
> Id love to join with a Due Date of July 1st! And I might add, My Birthday is August 26 1980! Im a little Creeped out that alot of us have a Birthday in the same week!
> 
> Welcome.........there is 3 of us with the same due date now! HOLY WOW!
> 
> I saw you in other forums........when did you find out?
> 
> and btw way.......i love your avatar pic.....super cute!Click to expand...

I found out Oct 18, 9dpo. My Name is Cecelia by the way:hi: We were at BurningMan in the picture(not sure if anyone else knows about BurningMan). We got engaged there this year after 5 years together.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Gitlost80 said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitlost80 said:
> 
> 
> Id love to join with a Due Date of July 1st! And I might add, My Birthday is August 26 1980! Im a little Creeped out that alot of us have a Birthday in the same week!
> 
> Welcome.........there is 3 of us with the same due date now! HOLY WOW!
> 
> I saw you in other forums........when did you find out?
> 
> and btw way.......i love your avatar pic.....super cute!Click to expand...
> 
> I found out Oct 18, 9dpo. My Name is Cecelia by the way:hi: We were at BurningMan in the picture(not sure if anyone else knows about BurningMan). We got engaged there this year after 5 years together.Click to expand...

I know about Burning Man! But have never been. Congrats on your engagement Cecelia!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Photographer said:


> Hi girls!
> I'm new. Am due around July 2nd and this is my first BFP ever. Quite excited and very exhausted! lol
> xx

so from your screen name I gather you're a photographer? hobby or career?

Before I became pregnant, I was pretty much obsessed with watching these youtube vids about posing infants for their first photo shoot. And I would google infant pics for ideas of poses and such. I have a few ideas up my sleeve and I plan on taking lots of pics of baby when he/she gets here! Newborn pics are sooo cute. I can't afford professional pics, but I can sure try my darndest at home!

link for DIY photos at home

I'm always thinking ahead, so I can be quite random, but hey maybe you all are interested as well


----------



## Dahlia2007

klsltsp said:


> Yup.. I have tonnes of stretch marks from my DS, my ob told me that it was hereditary and that there was nothing I could do about it but I think I'll pick up some cocoa butter just in case... where do I get it? WIth my last pregnancy I gained about 100 lbs!!! I've told my bf that his job, no matter how moody I get is to make sure I don't gain 100 lbs!! I was just soo sick last time, through the entire pregnancy and all I could eat was carbs.. no veggies, no fruit.. no meat.. aahhh so we've been strategizing on ways to get me to eat better this time, since I'm sick already... So far I'm able to keep food down I'm just nauseous all day long.. LOL On the upside I'm about 30 lbs lighter than what I started at last time, so I'm hoping that helps!! It was hard work to loose 120 lbs so I want to do everything I can to limit the weight gain this time.
> 
> Jessica, I normally work out a lot myself.. I run the stairs here at work (17 flights), I am going to ask my ob, I'm so nervous because of my age, I don't want to jeopordize anything, but you know, yoga might be a good solution/substitute. My problem is I've read that sometimes it's said to keep your heart rate under 140.. and mine when I'm working out is up around 170... so I want to check, but good for you for staying active!!
> 
> I'm seeing my doc next week (wednesday) and I should have an u/s around my 7th week. I'm lucky because I asked my Dr friend if she thought my doc would give me an early u/s and she said if she doesn't I will!! I know how lucky I am to have her!!
> 
> All of the due dates being the 1st is awesome, I've estimated mine as July 6... I have a short cycle and used one of the calculators that let me put in my cycle length so we'll see what the doctor says. And since I'll be having a section, I may be around July 1st too hahaha
> 
> HOpe everyone's having a great day!!!
> 
> Chat soon.
> 
> Kim

Hi Kim! Great work on losing that weight, that's truly amazing and inspiring! You'll be ahead this time! I hope you'll be able to eat more fruits and veggies with this pregnancy. I saw from Gitlost80 that she had nauseousness issues, so maybe you can talk more in depth about it with her, because I wasn't affected in my first pregnancy. 

I can't wait for our ultrasound, our office offers 3-d and 4-d so I wonder if we will get it done that way. I have to admit that I am not very active anymore. Well I used to beling to the gym, but we ha to cut that out. I have been doing some leg lifts while laying on the floor because I feel my legs could be more toned. I was doing situps, but when we TTC I stopped because I hear it's not the best for your muscles while pregnant. And I'll try to tone my arms as well. 

Anyone hear going to deliver vaginally? I will be, as I did with my first as well.


----------



## Gitlost80

So far I dont have too many symptoms.My boobs dont hurt,but they are fuller,I had cramps at first but now I dont.I usually get extremely sick bit it hasnt hit me so far.Im definitely more tired,I can smell everything so much stronger and Im irritable often. I got some stretch marks with my first,a little more with my second and since then completely tattooed over them.I need to watch my weight this time so I dont ruin it! I gained 40lbs last time Here is a shot of my belly the second pregnancy,and last year when I tattooed over my stretch marks.I couldnt tell I had stretch marks until after Thor was born.I didnt get any till the last 3 weeks of pregnancy! Thor weighed 8lbs6oz. I never lost the last 10 pounds from Thors pregnancy.My other son Nate is 11(weighed 8lbs7oz). Delivered both Vaginally.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Gitlost80 said:


> So far I dont have too many symptoms.My boobs dont hurt,but they are fuller,I had cramps at first but now I dont.I usually get extremely sick bit it hasnt hit me so far.Im definitely more tired,I can smell everything so much stronger and Im irritable often. I got some stretch marks with my first,a little more with my second and since then completely tattooed over them.I need to watch my weight this time so I dont ruin it! I gained 40lbs last time Here is a shot of my belly the second pregnancy,and last year when I tattooed over my stretch marks.I couldnt tell I had stretch marks until after Thor was born.I didnt get any till the last 3 weeks of pregnancy! Thor weighed 8lbs6oz. I never lost the last 10 pounds from Thors pregnancy.My other son Nate is 11(weighed 8lbs7oz). Delivered both Vaginally.
> 
> View attachment 286930
> 
> View attachment 286933

nice belly! Nice and round : ) Mine was sort of oddly shaped. And as a matter of fact the reason was because the baby was sideways, but corrected itself a few weeks before delivery. Did you do epidurals? I wanted to do it natural, but it didn't work out that way. I waited as long as I could, but caved at 7 cm. 

Oh and Kim, you can get cocoa butter and any drug store. I even found some cocoa butter/petroleum jelly lotion stuff at the dollar store. It's nice and thick lotion to really moisturize.


----------



## kgriffin

still no symptoms for me, boourns!

my name is kate :)

i will change the thread to early july


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Hey there Jill and Cecelia!!!

Welcome:) Sorry I am all late, still trying to work at the same time:)

Kim - That is great on your weight loss:) I lost 50 lbs before the wedding last year and gained part of it back afterward but so far this year I have lost 40 more lbs and I still have a little bit to go, hopefully I can still work on my weight loss lightly while preg (at least if I cant, Im going to do everything I can to keep from gaining weight that doesnt relate to the baby).

I feel like the only one here thats preg with their first baby. This is all new to me and I notice every little ache my body is giving off (maybe a little too much).


----------



## HopefulxMommy

kgriffin said:


> still no symptoms for me, boourns!
> 
> my name is kate :)
> 
> i will change the thread to early july

:hi: Kate:)

This thread is amazing by the way.

Dont worry about not having symptoms I have heard some girls dont ever get much of anything. I think I am paying too much attention to my body which I why I feel every mild cramp and twinge. I am not nauseated but at times I do get a little queasy and for some reason after I eat I feel more full than I normally would (and Im not eating more). I dont know I am trying to not let it get to me and just stay relaxed :)


----------



## Gitlost80

With #1,my water broke at home, 14 hour labor.With #2 I took Castor Oil and went into labor an hour later,was a 12 hour labor,water was broken by the docs.I waited till 6-7 dilated then got epidurals with both. Glad i did because it made the birth itself incredibly easy,not to mention I needed an episiodomy with both,glad I DIDNT feel that! Both of my sons were overdue by almost a week! This time I want to be induced when Im full term because of how much pain my body is in those last 2 weeks.Hope they will do it. I really dont see how some ladies can do it without pain meds,they are lucky I guess.I truly believe that labor pain isnt the same for all women,because I have a high pain tolerance and I thought I was gonna die! More power to those who wanna do it, but why be in pain if you dont have to? Both of my sons came out screaming so I dont really think the meds affected them as newborns.IMO.Birth is the easy part,breastfeeding is the hard part! No one ever tells you that tho:dohh:


----------



## Gitlost80

HopefulxMommy said:


> Hey there Jill and Cecelia!!!
> 
> Welcome:) Sorry I am all late, still trying to work at the same time:)
> 
> Kim - That is great on your weight loss:) I lost 50 lbs before the wedding last year and gained part of it back afterward but so far this year I have lost 40 more lbs and I still have a little bit to go, hopefully I can still work on my weight loss lightly while preg (at least if I cant, Im going to do everything I can to keep from gaining weight that doesnt relate to the baby).
> 
> I feel like the only one here thats preg with their first baby. This is all new to me and I notice every little ache my body is giving off (maybe a little too much).


Your first pregnancy is a wonderful and exciting journey! It is a huge learning experience for you and your man.Cherish ever minute and feel as many symptoms as you want! The only pain about a first pregnancy is that everyone you know who already has kids think they are some kind of expert and tell you how you should be doing everything.Very annoying! Listen to people and educate yourself with the good knowledge you get,but you will also get some crappy advice.I learned that strangers gave better advice than family members did.Dont ever be affraid to ask questions,even if they seem silly.The more you know the more relaxed your pregnancy will be.Have fun and enjoy! You dont have to eat more while pregnant,just better.Personally, if I dont give into my cravings,I will go crazy and get super moody,so i end up eating alot of not healthy stuff.


----------



## kgriffin

this is my first pregnancy too, my other one was only 4 weeks, and im 4.5 weeks now, so this is my first time this far along, even though i am still crazy early.

I could have lost a good 30 lbs before i got pregnant, but now i am just going to try to not gain much weight other than my baby weight :)

glad we have each other in this thread now, 
just found out my mom has been diagnosed with breast cancer a second time, first time she had 2 surgeries and radiation, fast forward a few years later and its back, her consult date for her next surgery is nov. 7, so now we have to play the waiting game. Did i mention she is on the other side of the country? :( sorry to be downer, just hard to be away, and she doesnt know my news yet, and i feel like telling her now wouldnt be fair.


----------



## mammaspath

Dahlia2007 said:


> *I thought I'd make a list of all of our duedates : )
> *
> :cake:
> *
> kgriffin- July 1
> HopefulxMommy, Jessica - July 1
> Dahlia2007, Laura- July 1
> Gitlost80- July 1
> mammaspath-July 5
> klsltsp, Kim- July 6*
> 
> *I think that's everyone!*

my due date is july 1st


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Gitlost80 said:


> Your first pregnancy is a wonderful and exciting journey! It is a huge learning experience for you and your man.Cherish ever minute and feel as many symptoms as you want! The only pain about a first pregnancy is that everyone you know who already has kids think they are some kind of expert and tell you how you should be doing everything.Very annoying! Listen to people and educate yourself with the good knowledge you get,but you will also get some crappy advice.I learned that strangers gave better advice than family members did.Dont ever be affraid to ask questions,even if they seem silly.The more you know the more relaxed your pregnancy will be.Have fun and enjoy! You dont have to eat more while pregnant,just better.Personally, if I dont give into my cravings,I will go crazy and get super moody,so i end up eating alot of not healthy stuff.

I know exactly what you mean. We have only told our parents, Im not too worried about his mom because she is just not that way. She gives advice if asked but keeps other things to herself. But MY mom.thats a whole other story right there, she has already started no more body pump (a full body circuit/toning/lifting class I take at the gym), QUIT SMOKING (DUH!), get your vitamins (I already have them mom), No coffee (yea right like thats going to happen, my dr said its ok in moderation) stuff like that and I just told her yesterday. She is a know it all by nature and I am NOT looking forward to that. My friends that have children will be supportive, at least I hope. 

I have a pretty high stress job but I put myself in the mindset that I am not going to let things get to me. I am not going to get excited and stressed out over situations that are out of my control and do what I can to resolve issues without getting upset.


----------



## mammaspath

HopefulxMommy said:


> Just to make it a little more personal, my name is Jessica :)

im Amy :flower:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Gitlost80 said:


> With #1,my water broke at home, 14 hour labor.With #2 I took Castor Oil and went into labor an hour later,was a 12 hour labor,water was broken by the docs.I waited till 6-7 dilated then got epidurals with both. Glad i did because it made the birth itself incredibly easy,not to mention I needed an episiodomy with both,glad I DIDNT feel that! Both of my sons were overdue by almost a week! This time I want to be induced when Im full term because of how much pain my body is in those last 2 weeks.Hope they will do it. I really dont see how some ladies can do it without pain meds,they are lucky I guess.I truly believe that labor pain isnt the same for all women,because I have a high pain tolerance and I thought I was gonna die! More power to those who wanna do it, but why be in pain if you dont have to? Both of my sons came out screaming so I dont really think the meds affected them as newborns.IMO.Birth is the easy part,breastfeeding is the hard part! No one ever tells you that tho:dohh:

Breastfeeding was the nice part for me: ) Although I do remember a time when they were engorged and I had to hover over the sink to express them, and that wasn't fun. And a few times when I had to rub the lumps out. But it taught me a lesson, not to let them get to full! I hope that doesn't scare anyone away from BF'ing, as it was one of my favorite times of being a mommy to a baby. 

My first labor was 12 hours, and i had an episiotomy as well. Didn't feel it til after the epi wore off. And I know the scacr hurt for at least a few months after as well. Sex was off limits. As for the pain, I consider myself to have a higher threshold as well. This next time I am gong to wait til 5 or 6, because I want to feel my body do it's job! But then I will probably get the epi because it was really nice giving birth without worrying about pain. I don't want another episiotomy : ( But I'll probably need one again. 

Oh boy, I can just imagine how many pages this thread will have when our 9 months are up!

HopefulxMommy, others may show up as first time mommies too. There's still time. Are you the only first timer here? Otherwise you can think of us as "experts" (not really :winkwink:)

My boobs are still sore on the sides. And odd thing is that moreso after I urinate, is when I get a burning feeling down there, and by pubic bone. I wonder if I have a UTI. If so, it only started yesterday. I do find myself eating more often.


----------



## Dahlia2007

mammaspath said:


> Dahlia2007 said:
> 
> 
> *I thought I'd make a list of all of our duedates : )
> *
> :cake:
> *
> kgriffin- July 1
> HopefulxMommy, Jessica - July 1
> Dahlia2007, Laura- July 1
> Gitlost80- July 1
> mammaspath-July 5
> klsltsp, Kim- July 6*
> 
> *I think that's everyone!*
> 
> my due date is july 1stClick to expand...

what!!! ah!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
I'll change it Amy

(It's updated on the first page)


----------



## mammaspath

Photographer said:


> Thanks Kim! (btw my name is Jill).
> 
> We had been TTC for about 13 months, although a bit more actively in the last few.
> 
> The tiredness is unreal! I've slept pretty much all week! Other than that, just a bit of a bloated/crampy feeling and HUGE boobs. lol.
> 
> How are you guys doing? Any symptoms to speak of?

I'm exhausted but can't sleep..bloated and my boobs already have blue track marks all over them!


----------



## kgriffin

bahhhhhhhhh i want some symptoms dammit!


----------



## mammaspath

So i just got back from the doc's and he said everything looks good....he drew a hcg...for everyone new I had a tubal ligation reversal so i am high risk for tubal pregnanices......and with the lovley turky spread legs exam......he said my uterus was quite enlarged....which is a good sign except i hope it s not too big......i do not want twins! Very excited my ultrasound is nov 7th! ill keep updating! :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## mammaspath

kgriffin said:


> bahhhhhhhhh i want some symptoms dammit!

I'll wish morning sickness for you.........ugh it's terrible~:winkwink:


----------



## klsltsp

kgriffin said:


> this is my first pregnancy too, my other one was only 4 weeks, and im 4.5 weeks now, so this is my first time this far along, even though i am still crazy early.
> 
> I could have lost a good 30 lbs before i got pregnant, but now i am just going to try to not gain much weight other than my baby weight :)
> 
> glad we have each other in this thread now,
> just found out my mom has been diagnosed with breast cancer a second time, first time she had 2 surgeries and radiation, fast forward a few years later and its back, her consult date for her next surgery is nov. 7, so now we have to play the waiting game. Did i mention she is on the other side of the country? :( sorry to be downer, just hard to be away, and she doesnt know my news yet, and i feel like telling her now wouldnt be fair.


Ahh Kate i'm sooo sorry to hear about your mom. My mom was diagnosed with breast cancer last year, so i understand and i can't imagine going through that a second time. Good Luck!! My mom had a single masectomy, what surgery is your mom going to have?

And wow being across the country, that's sooooo hard.. only you know your mom, but my mom would have enjoyed the distraction with some good news!!! and also would not have wanted her diagnose to change what i was doing. Are you going to come home for when she has the surgery?

Big hugs :hugs::hugs: 

Kim


----------



## klsltsp

Gitlost80 said:


> HopefulxMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hey there Jill and Cecelia!!!
> 
> Welcome:) Sorry I am all late, still trying to work at the same time:)
> 
> Kim - That is great on your weight loss:) I lost 50 lbs before the wedding last year and gained part of it back afterward but so far this year I have lost 40 more lbs and I still have a little bit to go, hopefully I can still work on my weight loss lightly while preg (at least if I cant, Im going to do everything I can to keep from gaining weight that doesnt relate to the baby).
> 
> I feel like the only one here thats preg with their first baby. This is all new to me and I notice every little ache my body is giving off (maybe a little too much).
> 
> 
> Your first pregnancy is a wonderful and exciting journey! It is a huge learning experience for you and your man.Cherish ever minute and feel as many symptoms as you want! The only pain about a first pregnancy is that everyone you know who already has kids think they are some kind of expert and tell you how you should be doing everything.Very annoying! Listen to people and educate yourself with the good knowledge you get,but you will also get some crappy advice.I learned that strangers gave better advice than family members did.Dont ever be affraid to ask questions,even if they seem silly.The more you know the more relaxed your pregnancy will be.Have fun and enjoy! You dont have to eat more while pregnant,just better.Personally, if I dont give into my cravings,I will go crazy and get super moody,so i end up eating alot of not healthy stuff.Click to expand...

Very well said!!!


----------



## klsltsp

So this is my second preganancy, with my son i was induced because of high blood pressure at 39 weeks (i was high risk) i laboured for about 24 hrs, dilated to 6 cms, but then would not progress. i had an epidural at 5 cms. Then i ended up needing a c-section, i wasn't surprised since no women in my family have delivered naturally, i had asked my doc ahead of time about it and he said none of their reasons for having a c-section were considered hereditary, but my labour was EXACTLY like my sisters. Anyways we'll see what he says this time but i assume i'll be sectioning again but planned this time, which is nice because labouring for 24 hrs then having surgery is very hard on the body. i did end up being in the hospital for 6 days!! becaue my blood pressure wouldn't come down, it's one of the reasons that i'm going to try so much to keep my weight down because although no one said anything i'm sure it was a factor. 

And Kate.. don't worry most women don't get morning sickness until 6 weeks ;) me it's not morning sickness as much as alll day nauseousness... hahaha oh well it's worth it!!!

well gotta run.. chat later

Kim

P.S. Kate thanks for setting this up ... it's an amazing thread :) i'm so excited to have some ladies to have on this journey with!!!


----------



## Gitlost80

My Aunt and my cousin(her daughter) both have breast Cancer. My cousin had one breast removed with inflammatory breast cancer,now 3 years later she has it on the other side and her doctor said its 2 different kinds of breast cancer.So sad.My oldest son and her son were born 2 weeks apart so its hard to hear what she is going through.She is on an experimental drug so we will see what happens.The only reason she even found out she had it is because she got really sore,and a rash appeared when her breasts began to produce milk when her son was born and they took a closer look.If it wasnt for the birth of her son, it would have been undetected for God knows how long.She is VERY busty. My aunt is on Chemo.
I HOPE THEY FIND A CURE SOON!:holly:


----------



## kgriffin

thank you so much Kim, i really needed that message right now.

the docs want to give her another lumpectomy, but she is opting for a double mastectomy, she is goign to speak with her main oncologist tomorrow and set something up. its just very stressful. And you're right, my mom is the same, she wouldnt want this to change anything, and would probably enjoy the distraction, but part of me feels like i would be taking something away from her, like i wouldnt be giving her time to deal with it or something, my head is in jumbles.
and unfortunantly i wont be able to go home for her surgery. i was just on holidays last week, Meico, hence the bfp!! I am out of time to take off and honestly, because of my last loss, im terrified to fly. I will figure something out if it comes to that though, if i have to drive 5 days to see her, i will. again, thank you.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Cancer is so prevalent these days. Makes me think that everything we use is toxic in some way. I'm sorry about your mom's diagnosis, Kate. And I'm sorry about your Aunt and cousin Cecelia. My best friend's mom had breast cancer, and she had a double mastectomy and underwent radiation. She is doing well 4 years later now.


----------



## kgriffin

you girls are great already, thank you again to all of you.


----------



## Gitlost80

Ok, so what does everyone think they are going to have? Boy? Girl? I know that everyone here wants a healthy baby above all else, but are you kinda leaning toward wanting one sex more than the other? The Chinese calendar was wrong with one of my children and right with the other,so I dont believe its that acurate.Anyone else have luck with that? It says Im predicted to have a girl. Hmmm....I plan on finding out at 16 weeks!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I just generated mine, and it says Boy. But I don't believe the hocus pocus. I already have a girl, so a boy would be nice. But then again I favor girls :blush: They just have the cutest little clothes and accessories. Boys are sooo different, behavior wise, every time I observe them. I just don't know. With my first pregnancy I really wanted a girl. One night I had a dream that I birthed a boy and I just had this feeling of elation and I felt so much love for him. So I knew everything would be okay no matter what we would get. But when it came time to find out we saw that it was a girl. 
Well, from writing this, I think I have figured out that I want a girl :dohh: But "Whatever will be, will be."

My husbands aunt always does a test by dangling a necklace of the pregnant woman above the pregnant womans wrist. Depending on the shape the bracelet makes when hanging, it will predict the sex. She got our first one right, so we'll see what she says this time. But I still don't really count on it. We won't be telling anyone about the pregnancy until mid-Nov, when I have my first appt with the nurse. 

Is 16 weeks when you can find out? I think over here I''ll be able to find out at 18 weeks. 

Is anyone showing already? I mean I'm not really, but I can tell it's starting to get a little chubby ; )


----------



## kgriffin

i dont care boy or girl, if i move home to toronto, then a boy would be better financially because my nephew is 2 and i could use his old stuff, then again, they have a girl due in april, so i would only be a few months behind for girls stuff too.
im not showing at all, but my breasts feel fuller, but who knows!


----------



## klsltsp

Hmm.. boy or girl.. well I have a boy and I would love to have a little girl, and my bf would like a boy to carry on his family name, but also he's from a family of 5 boys so it would be nice for them to have a girl too... I told my bf that either way we'll be having one more after this to try for which ever sex we didn't have LOL. I soo want to find out the sex and my bf said he didn't want to... hmm.. I'm going to have to work on that!! here we have an u/s somewhere between 18- 20 weeks and that's when we could find out the sex.

As for showing, I would say not yet, but I'm feeling bloated... I was in maternity clothes at 12 weeks last time...

My breasts are definately fuller... I'm pretty small up there (34-A) hahaha so my bf is definately looking forward to that part hahaha I am finding myself a little emotional and he's not dealing with that so well... LOL oh well..

Kim


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi Gals!!

OMG I can't actually believe that I am in this forum now! hehe.

I'd love to join with you ladies!

Thanks for the invite Dahlia :thumbup:

My ticker says my due date is 30 June. But I think it will probs actually be early July once I have been to the Dr.

N x


----------



## klsltsp

Welcome Mrs_P!!!!

Glad you found us!! Congrats on your BFP, this thread has a great group of ladies!!

Kim


----------



## biliboi2

Ohh can I join? BFP today woohoo!


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi ladies, I really hope I am not jumping the gun here, but I'd love to join you too.

I had a chemical in August on my first month TTC and was totally devestated. I started TTC again right away, but a few things got in the way and I wasnt totally focussed on it.

However, having had some strange symptoms this past week I thought I would test and sure enough, I got a BFP. I am hoping so much that this is a sticky and healthy bean, but I am also terrified to get excited.

AF is only due this weekend so I am praying that she stays away, but the one thing I will say is that I am having way more symptoms this time than last time, so hopefully that is my wee bean sticking!

My due date will be 10 July 2012!!!


----------



## klsltsp

biliboi2 said:


> Ohh can I join? BFP today woohoo!

Woo hoo more ladies joining!! welcome biliboi2!!

Congrats on your BFP today!!!!

Kim


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

so you know how we're not suposed to be in hot tubs etc because of the temperature? what do you all think about the heated sets in the car? I love them I use them all summer long too :) but I haven't put them on since I found out I'm preggo.... What do you think?

Kim


----------



## joeybrooks

klsltsp said:


> BTW I'm sooo excited to share the daily stuff with you guys.. there's only so much that my OH can handle LOL
> 
> So how did you guys tell your OHs/DHs? Mine had said he wanted to test and everything with me.. but he was so stressed about it that I decided not to.. instead I tested positive yesterday am.. then went and bought a onesie that says "Daddy and Me" then I met him for lunch and gave it to him. He was confused at first and then said well when we need it... and I just looked at him and he said... no way... about 100 times.. LOL it was amazing :) okay enough gushing for me :) LOL

After my chemical I just couldnt make a big deal out of it, we are both still so raw after the disappointment of that. So, I tested, I told him, he told me that it was great news and that we should wait a week or so before getting excited. He is very level-headed, I am the opposite, and I think that is why we make a great pair.

Love how you done it!


----------



## klsltsp

kgriffin said:


> thank you so much Kim, i really needed that message right now.
> 
> the docs want to give her another lumpectomy, but she is opting for a double mastectomy, she is goign to speak with her main oncologist tomorrow and set something up. its just very stressful. And you're right, my mom is the same, she wouldnt want this to change anything, and would probably enjoy the distraction, but part of me feels like i would be taking something away from her, like i wouldnt be giving her time to deal with it or something, my head is in jumbles.
> and unfortunantly i wont be able to go home for her surgery. i was just on holidays last week, Meico, hence the bfp!! I am out of time to take off and honestly, because of my last loss, im terrified to fly. I will figure something out if it comes to that though, if i have to drive 5 days to see her, i will. again, thank you.

It sounds like a double mastectomy is a good idea. My mom wanted that and they told her she just needed a single, but that if after a few months she wasn't sleeping because she was so worried it was in the other breast that they would remove it then. For my mom she was very okay with it, but after the surgery it was very hard, she got really upset about it which none of us expected. Now a year later she is cancer free!! because they took the whole breast she didn't need radiation or chemo, she's taking hormone therapy which is just a few pills every day.... very lucky.

What ever you decide I'm sure will be the right thing :) big hugs :hugs: and we're here for you to lean on :)

Kim


----------



## joeybrooks

kgriffin said:


> i tried that, but it would only let me edit the body of the email not the title!!!
> 
> i wish that i could be a SAHM, not that i am a mom yet lol, bu i will have to go back to work after my mat leave of 1 year.

I am sure someone has already said this in a later thread, but I am reading from the start through.

If you go to ADVANCED under the edit part, you can then change the title - I think.


----------



## biliboi2

Strange question, but how/when do you tell your GP? (UK) Do you have to make an appointment, or do you just phone to tell them?

Also, as my BFP was on cd 63, I bet if they send me for 12 week scan based on my last AF, it will be way before actual 12 weeks.


----------



## Mrs__P

Well I just spent a good 30 mins catching up on this thread.

I will just give you some more info. My name is Nicola. I am Dec 16th 84. This is my first pregnancy and I am from the UK.


Bili, I phoned my GP first thing this morning to make an apointment (it always takes forever). I am going on Thursday 3rd Nov. I haven't mentioned what the appointment is for but advice on the NHS website is to see a GP or midwife as soon as possible after you find out.

N x


----------



## klsltsp

biliboi2 said:


> Strange question, but how/when do you tell your GP? (UK) Do you have to make an appointment, or do you just phone to tell them?
> 
> Also, as my BFP was on cd 63, I bet if they send me for 12 week scan based on my last AF, it will be way before actual 12 weeks.

I don't know the answer to your question since I'm in Canada, but 63 days holly cow!! I don't know how you did it!! good job!!! but hey if you get an early scan? LOL I'll have one at 7 weeks ish, the heart beat starts beating normally around 6 weeks, so I'm hoping to check since that's when I'll be more relaxed.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Welcome Mrs_P and biliboi2 and joeybrooks!
We have so many stories here, some of us are first timers and some of us are on our 5th (mammaspath)! 

Kim, I just used the heated seats today. It didn't get terribly hot, as I just dropped my DD off at preschool. But I would take caution for long periods of time when it's fully hot. But I'm really not sure


----------



## biliboi2

Mrs__P said:


> Well I just spent a good 30 mins catching up on this thread.
> 
> I will just give you some more info. My name is Nicola. I am Dec 16th 84. This is my first pregnancy and I am from the UK.
> 
> 
> Bili, I phoned my GP first thing this morning to make an apointment (it always takes forever). I am going on Thursday 3rd Nov. I haven't mentioned what the appointment is for but advice on the NHS website is to see a GP or midwife as soon as possible after you find out.
> 
> N x

I have also been reading all this thread.

RE the GP, I was just going to sail along for a bit, but perhaps I should make an appointment. My GP surgery, you have to phone on the morning for an appointment - you can't book one for the future. Arghh I hate going to the doctors! Always feel like I'm wasting their time (which I always know logically I am not, cos I rarely go there!)


----------



## kgriffin

welcome new ladies, glad you have joined and congrats.

heated seats - i read if its less that 100 degrees its fine, so im sure you will be fine.

i woke up this morning to some pretty bad cramps, hope it doesnt mean anything.

i told my parents this morning! I said my family was expanding by 2 feet, my mom was confused but my dad got it pretty quick, glad i told them, so they can support me regardless of what happens. my mom needed the news forsure, so thanks for that advice kim. TGIF! Although i am working tomorrow to have some uninterrupted time at work to clear my desk of everything left for me last week (i was in mexico), hope everyone has a great day.

Kate


----------



## Dahlia2007

kgriffin said:


> welcome new ladies, glad you have joined and congrats.
> 
> heated seats - i read if its less that 100 degrees its fine, so im sure you will be fine.
> 
> i woke up this morning to some pretty bad cramps, hope it doesnt mean anything.
> 
> i told my parents this morning! I said my family was expanding by 2 feet, my mom was confused but my dad got it pretty quick, glad i told them, so they can support me regardless of what happens. my mom needed the news forsure, so thanks for that advice kim. TGIF! Although i am working tomorrow to have some uninterrupted time at work to clear my desk of everything left for me last week (i was in mexico), hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> Kate

I like that idea! I think I will say that to my mom this morning, while we're hanging out with my daughter and little nephew. I really just wanted to blurt it out the night I told my DH when we came to pick up DD from their house. That way my step dad and mom would have heard the news at the same time. But oh well. I seem to have cramps more at night, and some bloat. And that burning I was talking about yesterday, "after I pee" is gone. Boobs are pretty sore in the mornings though.


----------



## kgriffin

my boobs are a bit sore this morning, i never know if i have the symptoms or im just making them up lol, but im sure this time. Nothing major, but some sensitivity forsure, first symptom, check!

Whats everyone up to today, glad you will tell your mom today Dahlia.


----------



## joeybrooks

I have just read through all of the threads, so thought I'd tell you a little bit about me.

My name is Joleen, both OH and I are 30 years old and this will be our first (we have been together for 13 years). 

I am sorry for all of the ladies that have had loved ones affected by cancer, up until last month I never thought it was something that I would ever have to deal with, but mid september my mum was diagnosed with bowel cancer and had to have surgery to have it removed. It was quite a shock as she hadnt been sick or anything.

Fortunately she was in the very early stages and they were able to completely remove it and she does not need any further treatment. We feel so fortunate and blessed and I cant help but feel like the luckiest person in the world after getting my BFP aswell. October certainly has been a busy month. In fact, my LMP was on the day of mum's operation and I think I conceived around the time she got the results of the operation.

I hope that all of your loved ones have successful treatment/surgery and are able to move forward after this horrible disease.

I also hope we all have very happy and healthy 9 months!!!

I havent told my mum yet as I want to make sure AF is well and truly missed first, then Ill tell her. She is so excited about becoming a granny.


----------



## Dahlia2007

I will add the new ladies to the due-date list on page one a little later today! : )


----------



## biliboi2

Great. Apparently i am due 5 july!


----------



## kgriffin

is it strange that i havent been scheduled an ultrasound?


----------



## klsltsp

kgriffin said:


> is it strange that i havent been scheduled an ultrasound?

Nope.. unless you need one to help "date" the pregnancy, then you won't get one until 13 ish weeks (if you're doing the IPS screening) and 18 weeks if not.

My doc friend told me to say that I was unsure about my dates and to just plain ask for a scan! She always gives it if it's going to help ease the mind of the new mom to be.


----------



## nicksi27

Hi ladies :) ive just got my BFP today and im also looking for some bump buddies - me and OH have decided not to tell anyone so ive got no-one to talk to apart from him bless him!! 

i think im due July 4th by an on-line calculator

so how/when did you all get your BFPs? i decided to do a sneaky test in the toilet at work today totally expecting it to be negative but it was positive - came back to my desk shaking! ive had to spend the whole day acting 'normal' and its been hard! 
Anybody still in shock? xx


----------



## joeybrooks

nicksi27 said:


> Hi ladies :) ive just got my BFP today and im also looking for some bump buddies - me and OH have decided not to tell anyone so ive got no-one to talk to apart from him bless him!!
> 
> i think im due July 4th by an on-line calculator
> 
> so how/when did you all get your BFPs? i decided to do a sneaky test in the toilet at work today totally expecting it to be negative but it was positive - came back to my desk shaking! ive had to spend the whole day acting 'normal' and its been hard!
> Anybody still in shock? xx


Lol, love that you tested in your work toilet!!!!!

As for me, I kinda knew there was something going on, I had so much seemingly going on down there so I tested. I got a faint BFP on 25th followed by a slightly darker on on 26th (both ICs) and then a digi confirmed it for me on 26th.

I really didnt want to test this early as I have had a chemical before and didnt want to go through that again, but the symptoms for me this time were so strong that I had to check. 

I can't imagine having to try to act normal in work. We also havent told anyone, we are both very careful not to get too excited and I dont want to tell my mum yet as she is recovering from surgery and to get her hopes up this early wouldnt be fair. As soon as I feel like things are moving along ok, Ill let her know, and she will be delighted!!!!! 

All the best xo.


----------



## biliboi2

I did an IC this morning, forgot about it. Went to shower and saw tiny line and I thought, no, it cant be! So did another IC, line fainter but still there. So went to town and bought an FRER and that was also positive! Havent told anyone apart from B&B friends!

Waiting for DH to get home in around an hour to let him know.


----------



## nicksi27

joeybrooks said:


> nicksi27 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :) ive just got my BFP today and im also looking for some bump buddies - me and OH have decided not to tell anyone so ive got no-one to talk to apart from him bless him!!
> 
> i think im due July 4th by an on-line calculator
> 
> so how/when did you all get your BFPs? i decided to do a sneaky test in the toilet at work today totally expecting it to be negative but it was positive - came back to my desk shaking! ive had to spend the whole day acting 'normal' and its been hard!
> Anybody still in shock? xx
> 
> 
> Lol, love that you tested in your work toilet!!!!!
> 
> As for me, I kinda knew there was something going on, I had so much seemingly going on down there so I tested. I got a faint BFP on 25th followed by a slightly darker on on 26th (both ICs) and then a digi confirmed it for me on 26th.
> 
> I really didnt want to test this early as I have had a chemical before and didnt want to go through that again, but the symptoms for me this time were so strong that I had to check.
> 
> I can't imagine having to try to act normal in work. We also havent told anyone, we are both very careful not to get too excited and I dont want to tell my mum yet as she is recovering from surgery and to get her hopes up this early wouldnt be fair. As soon as I feel like things are moving along ok, Ill let her know, and she will be delighted!!!!!
> 
> All the best xo.Click to expand...


Joey i just couldnt wait - this has been torture my OH is at work too so i told him over the phone (again couldnt wait doh!!) but we havent actually seen eachother yet. 

i felt like you too - i felt like something was 'going on' and when i got up this morning by boobs felt sore with just my nightie touching them so i decided to rush to asda for a test before work. 

i cant wait to tell my mum either she will be so excited but im trying to remain calm and not get myself over excited until everythings confirmed by the doctor and even then i want to try to wait until 12 weeks, doubt it tho!. I hope your mum is feeling better soon. :flower:

hopefully speak soon. all the best to you too :wave:


----------



## kgriffin

i did a test last week in Mexico on my wedding aniversary and it was negative, but i was on holidays so i didnt think much of it, but i had a metallic taste in my mouth, thats why i tested. fast forward to 5 days later, i geth ome Sunday night at 9pm from the airport and tested on an IC, bam! positive! had to run my little stick into the living room and make sure dh saw a second line too! having done 100s of tests and them all come back stark white (other than my chemical) i knew this had to be it, 7 tests later, still positive :) and yes, still in shock. when i talk to friends about it, it feels like im talking about someone else


----------



## tryingfaith

Hello ladies...

I got my:bfp: this week...WOO HOO...It took us 4 plus years, but we did it!!! 
We are due July 4th 2012....Anyone wanna be bump buddies?? I am so excited.

H&H 9 months to all of us July DDC's!!


----------



## klsltsp

tryingfaith said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> I got my:bfp: this week...WOO HOO...It took us 4 plus years, but we did it!!!
> We are due July 4th 2012....Anyone wanna be bump buddies?? I am so excited.
> 
> H&H 9 months to all of us July DDC's!!

Welcome tryingfaith!!!! 

Congrats on your BFP!

THis is a great thread with some pretty great ladies.

Kim


----------



## Gitlost80

Dahlia2007 said:


> I just generated mine, and it says Boy. But I don't believe the hocus pocus. I already have a girl, so a boy would be nice. But then again I favor girls :blush: They just have the cutest little clothes and accessories. Boys are sooo different, behavior wise, every time I observe them. I just don't know. With my first pregnancy I really wanted a girl. One night I had a dream that I birthed a boy and I just had this feeling of elation and I felt so much love for him. So I knew everything would be okay no matter what we would get. But when it came time to find out we saw that it was a girl.
> Well, from writing this, I think I have figured out that I want a girl :dohh: But "Whatever will be, will be."
> 
> My husbands aunt always does a test by dangling a necklace of the pregnant woman above the pregnant womans wrist. Depending on the shape the bracelet makes when hanging, it will predict the sex. She got our first one right, so we'll see what she says this time. But I still don't really count on it. We won't be telling anyone about the pregnancy until mid-Nov, when I have my first appt with the nurse.
> 
> Is 16 weeks when you can find out? I think over here I''ll be able to find out at 18 weeks.
> 
> Is anyone showing already? I mean I'm not really, but I can tell it's starting to get a little chubby ; )

My Doctor wont give me a scan that shows the gender until 20 weeks,but there is a 4d keepsake ultrasound place that will let you pay $135 just to find out the gender and get a photo package.They will do it at 16 weeks.Im impatient I wanna know asap.I have 2 boys and would love another boy! Boys are easy for me I guess because thats all Ive known. I will gladly take a girl too,I wont know what to do with a baby girl! I think this will be my last,so maybe I should have me fingers crossed for a girl? If you really think about it,all of us girls who havent had a scan yet dont even know how many are in there!!! Wouldnt that be something?! I would love to get one of those gender predictions you see on here.Wonder where I can get one :shrug:


----------



## Gitlost80

klsltsp said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> so you know how we're not suposed to be in hot tubs etc because of the temperature? what do you all think about the heated sets in the car? I love them I use them all summer long too :) but I haven't put them on since I found out I'm preggo.... What do you think?
> 
> Kim

I think they say no hot tubs because it raises your temp pretty fast if you get in all the way,and completely cover your body.I have heard you can stick your legs in a hot tub though :).So im guessing heated seats are fine because its only heating ur butt and back. Wish my heated seats still worked,but my driver seat got worn and the heating coil got too close and one day I noticed my butt was super hot,I mean really hot!! I had to pull over while trying to sit up off the seat. Havent used it since then.I sure miss it though.


----------



## kgriffin

omg, imagine if any of us had twins, if i did, no question, we would be moving home, god knows we would need the help.


----------



## klsltsp

haha yeah ... twins.. we joke because I'm nauseous already.. and because my OH is an identical twin and he has identical twin brothers as well.. LOL that and I'm 35 and just off of the pill and they say that's all possible..

It would be kind of funny... my DS, who's 4.5, has been talking about me having 3 babies (for over a year) I told him I'm too old to have 3 babies, so he's decided that 2 is good. But he expects them at the same time LOL he's even explained to me that there are strollers that we can get that will sit 2 babies... hahahaha


----------



## mammaspath

tryingfaith said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> I got my:bfp: this week...WOO HOO...It took us 4 plus years, but we did it!!!
> We are due July 4th 2012....Anyone wanna be bump buddies?? I am so excited.
> 
> H&H 9 months to all of us July DDC's!!

CONGRATULATIONS! So excited for all of us!:happydance:


----------



## Gitlost80

2 babies from 1 pregnancy would be super awesome! I dont know if I have that kind of luck! A little off topic but I have decided that since this is my third baby I need to do something a little different and exciting this time around.So when
I go into find out what the gender is,Im not going to find out and have the ultra sound tech write it down on a piece of paper and seal it in an envelope.Im then going to take it to a bakery and tell them to make a cake with either blue cake under the frosting or pink cake under the frosting,depending on what it says in the envelope.We wont be able to tell what color it is until we cut into it. We are gonna invite all of our friends and family over for dinner and have the cake for desert.We are gonna find out what it is the same time as everyone else! Im sooo excited to have this gender reveal party!


----------



## kgriffin

gitlost,
im doing the same thing, did i write that in this thread yesterday or another one? haha.. what a coincidence.


----------



## Gitlost80

kgriffin said:


> gitlost,
> im doing the same thing, did i write that in this thread yesterday or another one? haha.. what a coincidence.

Funny! I may have missed it,but yeah what a great idea huh? So much fun especially for someone as impatient as me.Its gonna damn near kill me to be in there and not look at the ultra sound.I would know right away by looking at the scan what it is.Its going to test my self control not to peak!


----------



## kgriffin

yeah forsure!

i would be happy not knowing the gender until the birth but my dh wants to know, and i want a surprise, so this is my compromise :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

So many newbies here it's hard to keep track! Welcome

-I would love to keep it a surprise, but we need to buy whatever necessities we can get at a discount/sale, so that means finding things early. Which means finding out the sex so I can plan. If I were rich, I'd wait the wait and go on a spree the week the baby was born : )
Or if this was my 3rd, and I already had one of each, I'd wait.
-On twins, I would like that! My husband's step-mom is a twin, so it's not in his genes. Hubby actually asked me the night I told him about BFP if twins run in my family... lol They don't. 
-I love that idea about the cake! That sounds so exciting!


----------



## kgriffin

well ladies, its finally the weekend, everyone enjoy, ill still be stalking this thread lol. hope everyone is feeling great,


----------



## tryingfaith

Gitlost80 said:


> Ok, so what does everyone think they are going to have? Boy? Girl? I know that everyone here wants a healthy baby above all else, but are you kinda leaning toward wanting one sex more than the other? The Chinese calendar was wrong with one of my children and right with the other,so I dont believe its that acurate.Anyone else have luck with that? It says Im predicted to have a girl. Hmmm....I plan on finding out at 16 weeks!

I havehad 2 boys and the chinese calendar predicted right, However, I feel this one is a boy for some reason and the calendar says girl..lol. So I don't know what to think. I would love a little girl definitely. But a healthy baby is our goal whether it is a boy or a girl. I also plan on finding out ASAP!! Im one who just can't wait.


----------



## tryingfaith

nicksi27 said:


> Hi ladies :) ive just got my BFP today and im also looking for some bump buddies - me and OH have decided not to tell anyone so ive got no-one to talk to apart from him bless him!!
> 
> i think im due July 4th by an on-line calculator
> 
> so how/when did you all get your BFPs? i decided to do a sneaky test in the toilet at work today totally expecting it to be negative but it was positive - came back to my desk shaking! ive had to spend the whole day acting 'normal' and its been hard!
> Anybody still in shock? xx

If you want I would love to be bump buddies...I am also due July 4th. Congrats to you on your :bfp::happydance:...how exciting!!! I am still in shock...completely!! It is so surreall still. I found out on Monday Oct. 24th. Talk to you soon!


----------



## tryingfaith

klsltsp said:


> tryingfaith said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...
> 
> I got my:bfp: this week...WOO HOO...It took us 4 plus years, but we did it!!!
> We are due July 4th 2012....Anyone wanna be bump buddies?? I am so excited.:hugs:
> 
> H&H 9 months to all of us July DDC's!!
> 
> Welcome tryingfaith!!!!
> 
> Congrats on your BFP!
> 
> THis is a great thread with some pretty great ladies.
> 
> KimClick to expand...

Thank you...:hugs:. Congrats to you too for your :bfp: Hope to talk more and learn from each other.


----------



## tryingfaith

mammaspath said:


> tryingfaith said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...
> 
> I got my:bfp: this week...WOO HOO...It took us 4 plus years, but we did it!!!
> We are due July 4th 2012....Anyone wanna be bump buddies?? I am so excited.
> 
> H&H 9 months to all of us July DDC's!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS! So excited for all of us!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you..Congrats to you as well...We all deserve this. H&H 9 mos.

:hugs:


----------



## tryingfaith

Gitlost80 said:


> 2 babies from 1 pregnancy would be super awesome! I dont know if I have that kind of luck! A little off topic but I have decided that since this is my third baby I need to do something a little different and exciting this time around.So when
> I go into find out what the gender is,Im not going to find out and have the ultra sound tech write it down on a piece of paper and seal it in an envelope.Im then going to take it to a bakery and tell them to make a cake with either blue cake under the frosting or pink cake under the frosting,depending on what it says in the envelope.We wont be able to tell what color it is until we cut into it. We are gonna invite all of our friends and family over for dinner and have the cake for desert.We are gonna find out what it is the same time as everyone else! Im sooo excited to have this gender reveal party!

That sounds like an awesome idea!! I love it! How exciting that is going to be.:happydance: and RiteAid has the gender predictor tests...I might use one myself...I just can't wait! LOL


----------



## mammaspath

tryingfaith said:


> Gitlost80 said:
> 
> 
> 2 babies from 1 pregnancy would be super awesome! I dont know if I have that kind of luck! A little off topic but I have decided that since this is my third baby I need to do something a little different and exciting this time around.So when
> I go into find out what the gender is,Im not going to find out and have the ultra sound tech write it down on a piece of paper and seal it in an envelope.Im then going to take it to a bakery and tell them to make a cake with either blue cake under the frosting or pink cake under the frosting,depending on what it says in the envelope.We wont be able to tell what color it is until we cut into it. We are gonna invite all of our friends and family over for dinner and have the cake for desert.We are gonna find out what it is the same time as everyone else! Im sooo excited to have this gender reveal party!
> 
> That sounds like an awesome idea!! I love it! How exciting that is going to be.:happydance: and RiteAid has the gender predictor tests...I might use one myself...I just can't wait! LOLClick to expand...

When can you use those? im trying to convince husband to not find out.:winkwink:


----------



## mammaspath

K........there is :thumbup:alot more additions.......im changing my signature and adding you all as friends.:hugs:



p.s. im already feeling huge!:growlmad:


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Oh wow...where the heck have I been:( I haven't had a chance to read back through it all yet but welcome everyone! I was super busy at work today and I have been feeling more tired than usual this week.

I'm about to eat dinner I just wanted to check in. Looks like I have lots of reading to do in the morning:) good night to all you beautiful ladies:)


----------



## biliboi2

As 12 weeks will be round about Xmas time, I think we are going to tell people by putting a surprise message on a Xmas card. I found this online - it can be personalised:

https://www.ido-personalise.co.uk/c...ods&id=667506&p_id=6353&path=12_558&wpath=110


----------



## tryingfaith

mammaspath said:


> tryingfaith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitlost80 said:
> 
> 
> 2 babies from 1 pregnancy would be super awesome! I dont know if I have that kind of luck! A little off topic but I have decided that since this is my third baby I need to do something a little different and exciting this time around.So when
> I go into find out what the gender is,Im not going to find out and have the ultra sound tech write it down on a piece of paper and seal it in an envelope.Im then going to take it to a bakery and tell them to make a cake with either blue cake under the frosting or pink cake under the frosting,depending on what it says in the envelope.We wont be able to tell what color it is until we cut into it. We are gonna invite all of our friends and family over for dinner and have the cake for desert.We are gonna find out what it is the same time as everyone else! Im sooo excited to have this gender reveal party!
> 
> That sounds like an awesome idea!! I love it! How exciting that is going to be.:happydance: and RiteAid has the gender predictor tests...I might use one myself...I just can't wait! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> When can you use those? im trying to convince husband to not find out.:winkwink:Click to expand...

I believe you can use one around 10 weeks. My friend used one and it predicted a boy...and she went on to have a boy! So...with that being said it can detect a boy or a girl 4 weeks earlier than an ultrasound!:thumbup: O...and Im feeling pretty huge already too...lol.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Gitlost80 said:


> Id love to join with a Due Date of July 1st! And I might add, My Birthday is August 26 1980! Im a little Creeped out that alot of us have a Birthday in the same week!

Hi everyone, please can I join you? I think I will fit in well here as my birthday is 25th August 1980 (how freaky gitlost!), I am 4 weeks and 6 days and EDD 1st July!!! Got my bfp 2 days ago and feeling surreal! 

Have sore/sensitive boobs, feel nauseous and very emotional, I welled up when I found this thread and realised I have the same birthday week and edd, ha ha what a loser!! :cry:

Congrats to everyone. Joeybrooks so nice to see you here, I remember you from the TTC threads, fxd for sticky beans for us all.

I wouldnt mind boy or girl but I reckon it'll be a girl, just a feeling!

:cloud9:


----------



## Mrs__P

Ooooh!! I love this thread!!

X mas announcements!! Love it :happydance:

I was thinking about the xmas card thing. I think I am going to tell my mum and dad a little bit earlier than everyone else though. Planning on telling them on 10 Decemeber when we are going out for an early xmas party. I can't wait.

I told DH when I got home yesterday afternoon. He said he had been really nervous all week! aww, bless him. He hadn't mentioned anything, he didn't want to ask and presumed I would say either way.

He is super excited though.

I have just finished packing for my friends hen party. My anti biotic lies have been planted and I have already been plotting how to make my drinks look alcoholic. lol.

I'll catch up with you gals on Sunday everning!

Have a good weekend everyone!!

Nic x


----------



## biliboi2

I put the hpt as a screensaver but dh didnt go on pc when he got in which he always does! So I left it on his pillow when we went to bed. He looked at it and smiled x


----------



## joeybrooks

Mrs W 11 said:


> Gitlost80 said:
> 
> 
> Id love to join with a Due Date of July 1st! And I might add, My Birthday is August 26 1980! Im a little Creeped out that alot of us have a Birthday in the same week!
> 
> Hi everyone, please can I join you? I think I will fit in well here as my birthday is 25th August 1980 (how freaky gitlost!), I am 4 weeks and 6 days and EDD 1st July!!! Got my bfp 2 days ago and feeling surreal!
> 
> Have sore/sensitive boobs, feel nauseous and very emotional, I welled up when I found this thread and realised I have the same birthday week and edd, ha ha what a loser!! :cry:
> 
> Congrats to everyone. Joeybrooks so nice to see you here, I remember you from the TTC threads, fxd for sticky beans for us all.
> 
> I wouldnt mind boy or girl but I reckon it'll be a girl, just a feeling!
> 
> :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yes hun, I remember you too, fab that we are both here at the same time. All the best, let them be very stick beans xo


----------



## mammaspath

Mrs W 11 said:


> Gitlost80 said:
> 
> 
> Id love to join with a Due Date of July 1st! And I might add, My Birthday is August 26 1980! Im a little Creeped out that alot of us have a Birthday in the same week!
> 
> Hi everyone, please can I join you? I think I will fit in well here as my birthday is 25th August 1980 (how freaky gitlost!), I am 4 weeks and 6 days and EDD 1st July!!! Got my bfp 2 days ago and feeling surreal!
> 
> Have sore/sensitive boobs, feel nauseous and very emotional, I welled up when I found this thread and realised I have the same birthday week and edd, ha ha what a loser!! :cry:
> 
> Congrats to everyone. Joeybrooks so nice to see you here, I remember you from the TTC threads, fxd for sticky beans for us all.
> 
> I wouldnt mind boy or girl but I reckon it'll be a girl, just a feeling!
> 
> :cloud9:Click to expand...

Hi welcome to the thread! happy 9 months to you! :flower:


----------



## kgriffin

wow, lots of new additions! Another july 1 EDD, weird! 

busy thread already, i check it far too often and am still scrolling a page or 2 :)

i just did the chinese predictor, it says boy!


----------



## tryingfaith

Mrs W 11 said:


> Gitlost80 said:
> 
> 
> Id love to join with a Due Date of July 1st! And I might add, My Birthday is August 26 1980! Im a little Creeped out that alot of us have a Birthday in the same week!
> 
> Hi everyone, please can I join you? I think I will fit in well here as my birthday is 25th August 1980 (how freaky gitlost!), I am 4 weeks and 6 days and EDD 1st July!!! Got my bfp 2 days ago and feeling surreal!
> 
> Have sore/sensitive boobs, feel nauseous and very emotional, I welled up when I found this thread and realised I have the same birthday week and edd, ha ha what a loser!! :cry:
> 
> Congrats to everyone. Joeybrooks so nice to see you here, I remember you from the TTC threads, fxd for sticky beans for us all.
> 
> I wouldnt mind boy or girl but I reckon it'll be a girl, just a feeling!
> 
> 
> 
> :cloud9:Click to expand...

Mrs W 11...Welcome to July Due Date Club...and You are not a "loser" Those emotions are all a part of being pregnant. :hugs: to you


----------



## Gitlost80

Good Morning from the West Coast! It is currently 8:34 am. Feeling good today,Boobs are still sore and my usual pregnancy stuffy nose started today.My excessive saliva has started too,yuk!

And WOW Mrs W! Same Birthday and Due date,totally awesome and exciting! Welcome to all the Newbies! Pretty soon its gonna get so busy in here I wont know who anyone is! Im thinking that when we do the Gender Reveal Party I will record it for all to see and post it on here!

We are on a first name basis here,so let us know your names :friends:


----------



## kgriffin

oh man, i have been having excessive saliva for like 2 months now and have no idea what it is from, it started before this pregnancy, strange and gross lol


----------



## Nitengale

Hey guys! Due July 6th :happydance:

I'm am really really excited. This will be my second baby.

I have barely any symptoms yet but I didn't until 6 weeks with my first.

How are you guys doing?.?.?
:hugs:


----------



## kgriffin

hey nitengale, welcome, and congrats! Glad you aren't feeling symptoms yet, im sure they are just around the corner :) (i think mine are hiding there too!)


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey girls, just thought I'd share with you - if any of u like to drink beer, I have found both Bavaria and cobra, both of wich have 0% alcohol, absouletly delish. They really hit the spot and are nice to have at the weekend in blace of alcohol. started drinking these when I started ttc and now prefer them to my old favourite, coorslight!!!!

And for uk ladies, good news is they are super cheap in Tesco!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks for the welcomes. My name is Becky


----------



## Nitengale

kgriffin said:


> hey nitengale, welcome, and congrats! Glad you aren't feeling symptoms yet, im sure they are just around the corner :) (i think mine are hiding there too!)

Thank you Kgriffin!

It's weird to know I am prego and not feel anything but like you said it is probsbly right around the corner.:hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes. My name is Becky

WELCOME Becky!:hugs:

And congratulations! :kiss:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi, can everyone who is new in the past two days PM me your name and due-date, so I can edit our first page due-dates list : ) thanks!


----------



## tryingfaith

Gitlost80 said:


> Good Morning from the West Coast! It is currently 8:34 am. Feeling good today,Boobs are still sore and my usual pregnancy stuffy nose started today.My excessive saliva has started too,yuk!
> 
> And WOW Mrs W! Same Birthday and Due date,totally awesome and exciting! Welcome to all the Newbies! Pretty soon its gonna get so busy in here I wont know who anyone is! Im thinking that when we do the Gender Reveal Party I will record it for all to see and post it on here!
> 
> We are on a first name basis here,so let us know your names :friends:

My name is Joy!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi everyone! 
Many of us are 5 weeks today : )
Has anyone started to take weekly belly pics? I did last week, and I was supposed to today, but I'm going to wait until tomorrow. Hubby's just taking one up close from the side, and then a full body shot from the side as well. 
It somehow slipped my mind (I blame it on pregnancy brain) to tell you all that I am starting a babysitting job for a 3 month old baby boy the second week of Nov. It's for a family friend, and close to home. I can also bring my daughter as well. It should be perfect. The mom is a teacher, so I'll have holiday weeks off, and she's off in the summer. I will only be doing it from Nov-May, maybe June-ish 2012. But with the way my body was last time, I think early June will have to be when I stop. So she will have to find a substitute for the last two weeks she is in school for. 

I've also started a Microsoft Word document with all my ToDos and ToGets and ToBrings for the baby and hospital.


----------



## biliboi2

oh Dahlia I'd love to see your list!


----------



## joeybrooks

Went in this morning, so excited about my pregnancy and doctor had a blank look on his face when he was calculating dates. He asked me why I tested so early (didnt want to say because I have been trying for 4 months and test early all the time) so just said that because my shortest cycle has been 24 days and I hadnt had AF by then, I tested and it was positive.

He asked if I was sure it was positive!!!! Eh, yeah, out came the IC that I brought for back up and I also explained that I had used a digi also, as well as 10 ICs. He asked if the instructions said if the line had to be the same colour as the control line and I told him that as long as it was pink, it was positive, grrr!

Anyway, he told me to come back this time next week if all was still well and he would then sort out all the midwife stuff. I guess I understand where he is coming from given that I had the chemical at 4 weeks, I explained that this time felt different, but I guess that means nothing to him.

So, I will go back this time next week, hopefully all will be ok and by then at least I will be close to 5 weeks. I guess I just expected fireworks lol!


----------



## Dahlia2007

biliboi2 said:


> oh Dahlia I'd love to see your list!

Hey there, it's on the first page of this thread, first comment. I will add yo to the list, I think your due-date is July 5th? And I can also add your name if you'd like


----------



## HisMissesCDY

Hello, ladies I just got my:bfp:today after being a week late for my witch... I'm due July 2 expecting #4 and looking for a bump buddy...and excited because this is my first summer baby yay... all 3 of my ds are winter... but congrats to all of you ladies...


----------



## Photographer

HisMissesCDY said:


> Hello, ladies I just got my:bfp:today after being a week late for my witch... I'm due July 2 expecting #4 and looking for a bump buddy...and excited because this is my first summer baby yay... all 3 of my ds are winter... but congrats to all of you ladies...

I am due the same day and would LOVE to be bump buddies! Am in Scotland, expecting baby no. 1! xx


----------



## HisMissesCDY

Photographer said:


> HisMissesCDY said:
> 
> 
> Hello, ladies I just got my:bfp:today after being a week late for my witch... I'm due July 2 expecting #4 and looking for a bump buddy...and excited because this is my first summer baby yay... all 3 of my ds are winter... but congrats to all of you ladies...
> 
> I am due the same day and would LOVE to be bump buddies! Am in Scotland, expecting baby no. 1! xxClick to expand...

YAY of course we can be bump buddies I'm in the states...congrats on #1


----------



## kgriffin

whoa this thread is getting busy, i cant keep anyone straight! I went ahead and closed the thread as i think most of the early july people have joined by now, does everyone want to provide their first name again so we can keep in the loop?

Kate


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Good afternoon ladies:) wow what a popular thread this has become

:hi: and :hugs: to all the newcomers.

Gosh I feel so behind. I too am going to change my signature because I dont think I have enough room for all of my july sugar baby buddies on my signature:)


----------



## HisMissesCDY

Well hello again ladies... I just found out today that I was pregnant after being late for my period by a whole week. I had already suspected to be pregnant and met a few of the ladies in the 2WW thread... this is #4 for me and I super excited because my mother had told me I was going to be pregnant before she passed away Oct. 2nd of this month from cervical cancer... but anyways I apprecriate the welcome and look forward to sharing stories... H&H 9 to all....

Ericka EDD July 2/3


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Feeling any different?

I got quite a few halloween party invites and I had to turn them down because I would have some serious explaining to do if I didnt smoke or drink. Many of my friends know we are trying, I just dont want to tell everyone just yet:/


----------



## HopefulxMommy

HisMissesCDY said:


> Well hello again ladies... I just found out today that I was pregnant after being late for my period by a whole week. I had already suspected to be pregnant and met a few of the ladies in the 2WW thread... this is #4 for me and I super excited because my mother had told me I was going to be pregnant before she passed away Oct. 2nd of this month from cervical cancer... but anyways I apprecriate the welcome and look forward to sharing stories... H&H 9 to all....
> 
> Ericka EDD July 2/3

:hi: I am Jessica and my EDD is 07/01 :) I love how we are all so close together with our EDDs :happydance:


----------



## HisMissesCDY

HopefulxMommy said:


> HisMissesCDY said:
> 
> 
> Well hello again ladies... I just found out today that I was pregnant after being late for my period by a whole week. I had already suspected to be pregnant and met a few of the ladies in the 2WW thread... this is #4 for me and I super excited because my mother had told me I was going to be pregnant before she passed away Oct. 2nd of this month from cervical cancer... but anyways I apprecriate the welcome and look forward to sharing stories... H&H 9 to all....
> 
> Ericka EDD July 2/3
> 
> :hi: I am Jessica and my EDD is 07/01 :) I love how we are all so close together with our EDDs :happydance:Click to expand...

Right this is going to be exciting...:hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Since the thread is now closed, you may not be able to find it so easily. Obviously we can still post in it, but I put a link in my signature for this thread so I can access it easily.


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Dahlia2007 said:


> Since the thread is now closed, you may not be able to find it so easily. Obviously we can still post in it, but I put a link in my signature for this thread so I can access it easily.

I havent posted anywhere else since I joined this thread, so I just go to my recent posts, but you are so resourceful:)


----------



## Dahlia2007

HisMissesCDY said:


> Well hello again ladies... I just found out today that I was pregnant after being late for my period by a whole week. I had already suspected to be pregnant and met a few of the ladies in the 2WW thread... this is #4 for me and I super excited because my mother had told me I was going to be pregnant before she passed away Oct. 2nd of this month from cervical cancer... but anyways I apprecriate the welcome and look forward to sharing stories... H&H 9 to all....
> 
> Ericka EDD July 2/3

I am sorry to hear about your mother. They are special people who know just what it feels like to be a woman, so I'm sorry you are without her now. But that was very cool that she let you know you would be pregnant with your 4th!


----------



## Dahlia2007

HopefulxMommy said:


> Feeling any different?
> 
> I got quite a few halloween party invites and I had to turn them down because I would have some serious explaining to do if I didnt smoke or drink. Many of my friends know we are trying, I just dont want to tell everyone just yet:/

We aren't much Halloween-partiers. I was happy staying home this weekend and doing homework (although I hate homework lol). We are going out tonight with our daughter and my brother and his two kids. I'm excited for the pizza we'll be eating before trick-or-treating!

My best friend called me yesterday in a tizzy... asking about these pregnancy symptoms she's been having. I didn't want to tell anyone yet, but I told her because it just made sense at that time. Now we are wondering if she is really pregnant. We should know in about one week. She didn't know I was even trying and succeeded, and she wasn't trying herself. It would be great to be preggers at the same time as my BFF though!


----------



## HisMissesCDY

Thanks Dahlia she is here with me in spirit and it was I just didn't believe it at first...


----------



## Dahlia2007

biliboi2 said:


> oh Dahlia I'd love to see your list!

Ah at first I thought you meant the due-date list :dohh:

Here is my tentative list, I do have a "thrift" section of items I know I can get on ebay that are used. I'm not one to mind certain things being used. As long as I can wash them they'll be fine in my eyes. Ebay is a great resource for many baby items

*BABY 2012 *
Necessities
*Currently Have:*
	Crib
	Glider
	Boppy Lounger
	Stroller/Car Seat
	PacknPlay
	Breast pump
	Monitors
	High chair
*To Buy- Thrift:*
	Boppy Nursing Pillow and cover (maybe buy new at Marshalls)
	Boppy Lounger cover
	Baby bath
	Infantino Baby Wrap
	Diaper Bag
	Dresser
	Mirror
	Burp Cloths
	Halo Wrap
*To Buy- New:*
	Diapers!
	Wipes
	Bottles- mimijumi
	Milk Storage Bags
	Blankets
	Baby Rompers
	Closet System
	Burp Cloths
	Bounce Chair
	Bathtub 
	Bassinet?
	Desitin and A&D
	Baby Soap
	Baby Toothbrush
	Pacifier
	Baby Book
	Infants Motrin
	Dreft Laundry Detergent
	Vaseline
	Changing table mat
	Portable changing mat
	Trash can from $ store for diapers
*Clothing Needed*
	Mittens
	Socks
	Hats
	Onesies
	Pajamas/sleepers
	Pants

*To Do:*
	Paint Babys Room?
	Attach doors to bedroom
	Set up Closet system
	MOM-Make baby blanket- one heavy, two light, 40x40 (lime and pink for girl, or turquoise and brown for boy)
	Tutu/romper for newborn pics
	Crochet baby hat
	Organize clothing
	Stock up dog food
*To Do- Week Before Due-Date:*
	Wash down couches
	Clean fridge out
	Clean floors
	Wash sheets on all beds

*To Buy- Necessities For Me:*
	Hip/Abdomen Wrap
	Breast pads
	Nursing bras (1 0r 2)
	Maxi Pads
	Sew hospital gown?
	Waterproof mattress cover for our bed
	Pack of dark underwear

*My Hospital Bag: CELL PHONE/Charger/Camera!*

*Toiletries*
	Lansinoh breast cream
	Lotion
	Conditioner
	Shampoo
	Body Wash
	Face Wash
	Razor
	Earth Mama Angel Baby- Bottom Spray
	Soft Toilet Paper Roll
	Toothbrush and paste
	Deodorant
***Get pads and bed pads from hospital for going home
*Cosmetics:*
	Chapstick
	Face Lotion
	Powder
	Blush
	Mascara
	Eye Shadow
	Eyeliner
	Brushes
	Hair Clip and ties
	Hairbrush
*Clothing:*
	Black dress
	Nursing PJ and dark pant
	Robe
	Slippers
	Hip/Abdomen Wrap
	Breast pads
	Nursing bras (1 0r 2)
	Maxi Pads
	2 pair dark socks
	Underwear
	Plastic bag for dirty clothes
	Going home outfit for me
	Laptop
	Purse
	3 Tennis balls in tube sock-labor

*Baby Supplies:*
	Breastfeeding book
	Bobby
	3 onesies
	Mittens
	Socks
	Hats
	Going home outfit
	File folder for paperwork
	Diaper Bag- wipes, diapers, changing mat, blanket
	Car Seat

*Food:*
	Cheeze-its
	3 peaches, red grapes
	Yogurt
	Avocado dip, whole grain chips
	½ lb Almonds
	Jolly Ranchers for delivery
	2 Ariz Pom Green Tea
	2 sprite

*Tom (Husband):*
	Toothbrush and paste
	Two t-shirts, one pair pants
	Light Jacket
*Natty at Hospital:*
	Crayons, book
	Big Sister Gift
	Camera
*Nattys Overnight bag for Grandmas House:*
	3 outfits
	3 undies/socks
	Toothbrush/paste
	Dolly
	Shoes
	Brush and clip


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Dahlia2007 said:


> We aren't much Halloween-partiers. I was happy staying home this weekend and doing homework (although I hate homework lol). We are going out tonight with our daughter and my brother and his two kids. I'm excited for the pizza we'll be eating before trick-or-treating!
> 
> My best friend called me yesterday in a tizzy... asking about these pregnancy symptoms she's been having. I didn't want to tell anyone yet, but I told her because it just made sense at that time. Now we are wondering if she is really pregnant. We should know in about one week. She didn't know I was even trying and succeeded, and she wasn't trying herself. It would be great to be preggers at the same time as my BFF though!

Awww thats cute, let us know what she finds out:)

DH and I are big halloween people. We used to volunteer at a haunted house (from the time I was 14 til I was 21). Its my favorite holiday, but I was actually quite content cooking at home with him and watching a scary movie together. Not to mention the weather was AMAZING here (in tx it usually doesnt get out of the 90's until late october, early november and it was in the 50's and 60's.

I had Pizza for dinner last night and I got aweful heartburn (I NEVER get heartburn at all) and I had the craziest dream that I blame on the pizza, haha:)


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Dahlia2007 said:


> biliboi2 said:
> 
> 
> oh Dahlia I'd love to see your list!
> 
> Ah at first I thought you meant the due-date list :dohh:
> 
> Here is my tentative list, I do have a "thrift" section of items I know I can get on ebay that are used. I'm not one to mind certain things being used. As long as I can wash them they'll be fine in my eyes. Ebay is a great resource for many baby items
> 
> *BABY 2012 *
> Necessities
> *Currently Have:*
> 	Crib
> 	Glider
> 	Boppy Lounger
> 	Stroller/Car Seat
> 	PacknPlay
> 	Breast pump
> 	Monitors
> 	High chair
> *To Buy- Thrift:*
> 	Boppy Nursing Pillow and cover (maybe buy new at Marshalls)
> 	Boppy Lounger cover
> 	Baby bath
> 	Infantino Baby Wrap
> 	Diaper Bag
> 	Dresser
> 	Mirror
> 	Burp Cloths
> 	Halo Wrap
> *To Buy- New:*
> 	Diapers!
> 	Wipes
> 	Bottles- mimijumi
> 	Milk Storage Bags
> 	Blankets
> 	Baby Rompers
> 	Closet System
> 	Burp Cloths
> 	Bounce Chair
> 	Bathtub
> 	Bassinet?
> 	Desitin and A&D
> 	Baby Soap
> 	Baby Toothbrush
> 	Pacifier
> 	Baby Book
> 	Infants Motrin
> 	Dreft Laundry Detergent
> 	Vaseline
> 	Changing table mat
> 	Portable changing mat
> 	Trash can from $ store for diapers
> *Clothing Needed*
> 	Mittens
> 	Socks
> 	Hats
> 	Onesies
> 	Pajamas/sleepers
> 	Pants
> 
> *To Do:*
> 	Paint Babys Room?
> 	Attach doors to bedroom
> 	Set up Closet system
> 	MOM-Make baby blanket- one heavy, two light, 40x40 (lime and pink for girl, or turquoise and brown for boy)
> 	Tutu/romper for newborn pics
> 	Crochet baby hat
> 	Organize clothing
> 	Stock up dog food
> *To Do- Week Before Due-Date:*
> 	Wash down couches
> 	Clean fridge out
> 	Clean floors
> 	Wash sheets on all beds
> 
> *To Buy- Necessities For Me:*
> 	Hip/Abdomen Wrap
> 	Breast pads
> 	Nursing bras (1 0r 2)
> 	Maxi Pads
> 	Sew hospital gown?
> 	Waterproof mattress cover for our bed
> 	Pack of dark underwear
> 
> *My Hospital Bag: CELL PHONE/Charger/Camera!*
> 
> *Toiletries*
> 	Lansinoh breast cream
> 	Lotion
> 	Conditioner
> 	Shampoo
> 	Body Wash
> 	Face Wash
> 	Razor
> 	Earth Mama Angel Baby- Bottom Spray
> 	Soft Toilet Paper Roll
> 	Toothbrush and paste
> 	Deodorant
> ***Get pads and bed pads from hospital for going home
> *Cosmetics:*
> 	Chapstick
> 	Face Lotion
> 	Powder
> 	Blush
> 	Mascara
> 	Eye Shadow
> 	Eyeliner
> 	Brushes
> 	Hair Clip and ties
> 	Hairbrush
> *Clothing:*
> 	Black dress
> 	Nursing PJ and dark pant
> 	Robe
> 	Slippers
> 	Hip/Abdomen Wrap
> 	Breast pads
> 	Nursing bras (1 0r 2)
> 	Maxi Pads
> 	2 pair dark socks
> 	Underwear
> 	Plastic bag for dirty clothes
> 	Going home outfit for me
> 	Laptop
> 	Purse
> 	3 Tennis balls in tube sock-labor
> 
> *Baby Supplies:*
> 	Breastfeeding book
> 	Bobby
> 	3 onesies
> 	Mittens
> 	Socks
> 	Hats
> 	Going home outfit
> 	File folder for paperwork
> 	Diaper Bag- wipes, diapers, changing mat, blanket
> 	Car Seat
> 
> *Food:*
> 	Cheeze-its
> 	3 peaches, red grapes
> 	Yogurt
> 	Avocado dip, whole grain chips
> 	½ lb Almonds
> 	Jolly Ranchers for delivery
> 	2 Ariz Pom Green Tea
> 	2 sprite
> 
> *Tom (Husband):*
> 	Toothbrush and paste
> 	Two t-shirts, one pair pants
> 	Light Jacket
> *Natty at Hospital:*
> 	Crayons, book
> 	Big Sister Gift
> 	Camera
> *Nattys Overnight bag for Grandmas House:*
> 	3 outfits
> 	3 undies/socks
> 	Toothbrush/paste
> 	Dolly
> 	Shoes
> 	Brush and clipClick to expand...

Oh my!!!!!!!! I can tell you have done this before!! LOL!!! thats a very precise list you got there, I think I need to do the same, I think I havent yet because I feel I might jynx it and something might happen :( yea very optimistic of me, I know...:dohh:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow Dahlia you are super organised! So glad we have a few ladies in the thread who have already had babies so they can give us tips - I have never even heard of a few things on your list ha ha.

I will be pleased when 12 weeks arrives for us all - I cant wait to just tell people! Its hard to hide for me as I love cheese, coffee and wine so people are so going to notice me not having coffee all of a sudden at work. I have to change my pre order for our work xmas party as I had chosen camembert starter and brie/stilton as dessert! 

Any good tips on fibs to tell as to why I am not drinking coffee/alcohol etc?!


----------



## Mrs W 11

ps - Joeybrooks, sorry your dr appt was a of an anti climax. They do say to go to the drs as soon as you get your bfp so seems a bit harsh of the dr to tell you to come back in a week? 

I couldnt get into my drs last friday and I cant go this week so I wont see my dr till next week and I cant wait!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Mrs W 11 said:


> Wow Dahlia you are super organised! So glad we have a few ladies in the thread who have already had babies so they can give us tips - I have never even heard of a few things on your list ha ha.
> 
> I will be pleased when 12 weeks arrives for us all - I cant wait to just tell people! Its hard to hide for me as I love cheese, coffee and wine so people are so going to notice me not having coffee all of a sudden at work. I have to change my pre order for our work xmas party as I had chosen camembert starter and brie/stilton as dessert!
> 
> Any good tips on fibs to tell as to why I am not drinking coffee/alcohol etc?!

could you start having tea instead, and just say you're trying something new (tea still has a bit of caffeine in it). Coffee is also okay, but I would limit one to two cups a day, so maybe you don't really have to cut that out. And for alcohol, could you just "pretend" to have a mixed drink in your hand, when it's really just something else, and then keep it topped off all night so no one bring you a real alcoholic beverage?


You'll find out about all those baby necessities when you register ; )


----------



## Mrs W 11

I just started another thread with a few of my questions in and some ladies have said some teas (eg green and blacks) has more caffiene than coffee? I also throught decaff would be fine but another girl said that its even worse for you?!

I also wonder about dying my hair - are you ladies still doing that as I know some people dont? And nail polish/remover - is that ok?

So clueless:blush:


----------



## Dahlia2007

yes some teas are not good

Here is a link I pasted into another thread about the teas
American Pregnancy.org

Diet pop is not good. I think it has to do with the fake sugar used in diet drinks...

It's best to ask your doctor, or call the office nurse for professional verification. 

not sure about your other questions. I did get two peekaboo highlights (behind my ears) during my two week wait. But I know that that problem with dying your hair is not really the chemical factor per se, but that your hair is hormonally different during pregnancy and can sometimes react badly to the dye used. But there is also the issues of the dye being too close to your scalp- it can enter your blood system then.


----------



## kgriffin

wow, dahlia, ive gotta say, that list you posted, is making me feel super overwhelmed.. ahhhhhhhhhhhh!! First time mom syndrome i guess


----------



## biliboi2

Wow that's a mega list!

Is decaff tea really not good for you? I've just switched to it from normal tea!


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Mrs W 11 said:


> I just started another thread with a few of my questions in and some ladies have said some teas (eg green and blacks) has more caffiene than coffee? I also throught decaff would be fine but another girl said that its even worse for you?!
> 
> I also wonder about dying my hair - are you ladies still doing that as I know some people dont? And nail polish/remover - is that ok?
> 
> So clueless:blush:

Sodas in general are not good (I have learned) the carbonation makes me bloated and Im already bloated enough, I dont need anything adding to it.

I drink 1  2 cups of coffee a day and that has been okayd by my doctor, so you should be fine, just keep your caffeine intake down to 200mg per day and you will be fine.

As for hair dye, I asked my doctor the same question (as well as my acrylic nails) and he said it will not affect me in any way but the smell might make me sick to my stomach which I didnt believe because I LOVE the smell of both BUT I dyed my hair sat night and OH MY I thought I was going to throw up afterwards because it STUNK!

Just discuss things with your dr., they know whats best for YOU


----------



## Gitlost80

Dahlia2007 said:


> biliboi2 said:
> 
> 
> oh Dahlia I'd love to see your list!
> 
> Ah at first I thought you meant the due-date list :dohh:
> 
> Here is my tentative list, I do have a "thrift" section of items I know I can get on ebay that are used. I'm not one to mind certain things being used. As long as I can wash them they'll be fine in my eyes. Ebay is a great resource for many baby items
> 
> *BABY 2012 *
> Necessities
> *Currently Have:*
> 	Crib
> 	Glider
> 	Boppy Lounger
> 	Stroller/Car Seat
> 	PacknPlay
> 	Breast pump
> 	Monitors
> 	High chair
> *To Buy- Thrift:*
> 	Boppy Nursing Pillow and cover (maybe buy new at Marshalls)
> 	Boppy Lounger cover
> 	Baby bath
> 	Infantino Baby Wrap
> 	Diaper Bag
> 	Dresser
> 	Mirror
> 	Burp Cloths
> 	Halo Wrap
> *To Buy- New:*
> 	Diapers!
> 	Wipes
> 	Bottles- mimijumi
> 	Milk Storage Bags
> 	Blankets
> 	Baby Rompers
> 	Closet System
> 	Burp Cloths
> 	Bounce Chair
> 	Bathtub
> 	Bassinet?
> 	Desitin and A&D
> 	Baby Soap
> 	Baby Toothbrush
> 	Pacifier
> 	Baby Book
> 	Infants Motrin
> 	Dreft Laundry Detergent
> 	Vaseline
> 	Changing table mat
> 	Portable changing mat
> 	Trash can from $ store for diapers
> *Clothing Needed*
> 	Mittens
> 	Socks
> 	Hats
> 	Onesies
> 	Pajamas/sleepers
> 	Pants
> 
> *To Do:*
> 	Paint Babys Room?
> 	Attach doors to bedroom
> 	Set up Closet system
> 	MOM-Make baby blanket- one heavy, two light, 40x40 (lime and pink for girl, or turquoise and brown for boy)
> 	Tutu/romper for newborn pics
> 	Crochet baby hat
> 	Organize clothing
> 	Stock up dog food
> *To Do- Week Before Due-Date:*
> 	Wash down couches
> 	Clean fridge out
> 	Clean floors
> 	Wash sheets on all beds
> 
> *To Buy- Necessities For Me:*
> 	Hip/Abdomen Wrap
> 	Breast pads
> 	Nursing bras (1 0r 2)
> 	Maxi Pads
> 	Sew hospital gown?
> 	Waterproof mattress cover for our bed
> 	Pack of dark underwear
> 
> *My Hospital Bag: CELL PHONE/Charger/Camera!*
> 
> *Toiletries*
> 	Lansinoh breast cream
> 	Lotion
> 	Conditioner
> 	Shampoo
> 	Body Wash
> 	Face Wash
> 	Razor
> 	Earth Mama Angel Baby- Bottom Spray
> 	Soft Toilet Paper Roll
> 	Toothbrush and paste
> 	Deodorant
> ***Get pads and bed pads from hospital for going home
> *Cosmetics:*
> 	Chapstick
> 	Face Lotion
> 	Powder
> 	Blush
> 	Mascara
> 	Eye Shadow
> 	Eyeliner
> 	Brushes
> 	Hair Clip and ties
> 	Hairbrush
> *Clothing:*
> 	Black dress
> 	Nursing PJ and dark pant
> 	Robe
> 	Slippers
> 	Hip/Abdomen Wrap
> 	Breast pads
> 	Nursing bras (1 0r 2)
> 	Maxi Pads
> 	2 pair dark socks
> 	Underwear
> 	Plastic bag for dirty clothes
> 	Going home outfit for me
> 	Laptop
> 	Purse
> 	3 Tennis balls in tube sock-labor
> 
> *Baby Supplies:*
> 	Breastfeeding book
> 	Bobby
> 	3 onesies
> 	Mittens
> 	Socks
> 	Hats
> 	Going home outfit
> 	File folder for paperwork
> 	Diaper Bag- wipes, diapers, changing mat, blanket
> 	Car Seat
> 
> *Food:*
> 	Cheeze-its
> 	3 peaches, red grapes
> 	Yogurt
> 	Avocado dip, whole grain chips
> 	½ lb Almonds
> 	Jolly Ranchers for delivery
> 	2 Ariz Pom Green Tea
> 	2 sprite
> 
> *Tom (Husband):*
> 	Toothbrush and paste
> 	Two t-shirts, one pair pants
> 	Light Jacket
> *Natty at Hospital:*
> 	Crayons, book
> 	Big Sister Gift
> 	Camera
> *Nattys Overnight bag for Grandmas House:*
> 	3 outfits
> 	3 undies/socks
> 	Toothbrush/paste
> 	Dolly
> 	Shoes
> 	Brush and clipClick to expand...

HaHa you sound just like me! How very Virgo of you.


----------



## Gitlost80

Mrs W 11 said:


> Wow Dahlia you are super organised! So glad we have a few ladies in the thread who have already had babies so they can give us tips - I have never even heard of a few things on your list ha ha.
> 
> I will be pleased when 12 weeks arrives for us all - I cant wait to just tell people! Its hard to hide for me as I love cheese, coffee and wine so people are so going to notice me not having coffee all of a sudden at work. I have to change my pre order for our work xmas party as I had chosen camembert starter and brie/stilton as dessert!
> 
> Any good tips on fibs to tell as to why I am not drinking coffee/alcohol etc?!

Drink decaf and tell people your on antibiotics so you cant have alcohol. Tell em u have an ear infection,infected tooth or uti. Something like that.You can always tell them that your new birth control is making you sick to your stomach so you dont wanna drink?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good point about antibiotics. I am a crap liar so I need to be prepared or it'll show on my face!!

I have a big weekend with friends coming up so going to say i have a uti or tooth infection and on antibiotics so going to drive as an excuse not to drink! 

I feel like everyone must suspect when I am sure its the last thing on anyone else mind ha ha.


----------



## tryingfaith

https://i.mnpls.com/35/3546.jpg

Hello ladies...I have been busy working on my HW..UGH! Anyhow I just wanted to drop in and wish you all a Happy Halloween. Hop you all have a great night and lots of fun..be safe!!


Dahlia...wow....what a list!! you are so organized.:winkwink:


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Gitlost80 said:


> HaHa you sound just like me! How very Virgo of you.

LOL!!!! I would be the same way I am just a little afraid of planning too far ahead on this one:)


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Everyone will tell you when you are in your early weeks of pregnancy you will be more tired than usual, well the fact that you cant have much caffeine doesnt help (I am a caffeine addict and I feel like I am going to pass out right here at my desk.) :dohh:


----------



## HisMissesCDY

Okay ladies I have a question is anyone else experiencing really bad burping spells and unbelievable heartburn... this is my 4th but I just don't remember having it this early... and I LOVE the list Dahlia

-Ericka


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies!! sorry it's been a while things are crazy!! 

Congrats to the new ladies!!

Joey sorry about your doc apt... to me that's not cool, that's just my two cents worth.

Laura i can't believe how organized you are!! i'm still at the stage of not really wanting to jinx it :) once i have that u/s at 6/7 weeks and i see that heartbeat i'll feel a lot better.

i have an apt with my doc on wednesday pm. Any advice on what to ask? i'm going to ask for the referrel to the ob, the referral for the u/s, bloodwork to get my hcg levels..

How have you ladies been feeling? i've been still nauseous, most of the day, but no aversions to food as of yet so as long as i'm eating i'm good... LOL now i know how i gained over 100 lbs last time!! so i'm being careful of what i eat.

Also for me i've been going through a crazy stressful situation at work... my boss told me he's in love with me.. it got so bad today that i told him i was working from home for the rest of the week, and i'll be filing a sexual harassment grievance with the union... i don't need this stress right now!!! ahhhhh

Anyways hope everyone is feeling well and take care!!

Kim


----------



## klsltsp

HisMissesCDY said:


> Okay ladies I have a question is anyone else experiencing really bad burping spells and unbelievable heartburn... this is my 4th but I just don't remember having it this early... and I LOVE the list Dahlia
> 
> -Ericka

Hey Ericka, i laughed when i read this.. i have been noticeable burping funny lol


----------



## Dahlia2007

HopefulxMommy said:


> Gitlost80 said:
> 
> 
> HaHa you sound just like me! How very Virgo of you.
> 
> LOL!!!! I would be the same way I am just a little afraid of planning too far ahead on this one:)Click to expand...

I wanted to make the list before I even got preggers! But I waited until I was ; )


----------



## Dahlia2007

klsltsp said:


> Also for me i've been going through a crazy stressful situation at work... my boss told me he's in love with me.. it got so bad today that i told him i was working from home for the rest of the week, and i'll be filing a sexual harassment grievance with the union... i don't need this stress right now!!! ahhhhh
> 
> Anyways hope everyone is feeling well and take care!!
> 
> Kim

That's crazy, do you mind if I ask what type of place you work at? office, retail? And did you tell your partner? (forgive me, I forgot if you were married or not). That is a lot of stress, especially since it's your boss, who you work under. Not a good combo, he was very wrong to tell you that


----------



## klsltsp

Dahlia2007 said:


> klsltsp said:
> 
> 
> Also for me i've been going through a crazy stressful situation at work... my boss told me he's in love with me.. it got so bad today that i told him i was working from home for the rest of the week, and i'll be filing a sexual harassment grievance with the union... i don't need this stress right now!!! ahhhhh
> 
> Anyways hope everyone is feeling well and take care!!
> 
> Kim
> 
> That's crazy, do you mind if I ask what type of place you work at? office, retail? And did you tell your partner? (forgive me, I forgot if you were married or not). That is a lot of stress, especially since it's your boss, who you work under. Not a good combo, he was very wrong to tell you thatClick to expand...

Hey Laura

i'm an engineer.. i work for the federal government... so an office environment, my boss is a director... and haha nope not married but my bf has been great about this and very very supportive.. yup i wish he had just kept his mouth shut... crazy... it started about a month ago, i was hoping i could deal with it, but i can't. i told him that i need to report to someone else... anyways very crazy and it sucks.


----------



## kgriffin

wow kim thats terrible, sorry to hear you are going through that, nothing like being uncomfortable at work, good for sticking up for yourself though


----------



## tryingfaith

klsltsp said:


> Hey Ladies!! sorry it's been a while things are crazy!!
> 
> Congrats to the new ladies!!
> 
> Joey sorry about your doc apt... to me that's not cool, that's just my two cents worth.
> 
> Laura i can't believe how organized you are!! i'm still at the stage of not really wanting to jinx it :) once i have that u/s at 6/7 weeks and i see that heartbeat i'll feel a lot better.
> 
> i have an apt with my doc on wednesday pm. Any advice on what to ask? i'm going to ask for the referrel to the ob, the referral for the u/s, bloodwork to get my hcg levels..
> 
> How have you ladies been feeling? i've been still nauseous, most of the day, but no aversions to food as of yet so as long as i'm eating i'm good... LOL now i know how i gained over 100 lbs last time!! so i'm being careful of what i eat.
> 
> Also for me i've been going through a crazy stressful situation at work... my boss told me he's in love with me.. it got so bad today that i told him i was working from home for the rest of the week, and i'll be filing a sexual harassment grievance with the union... i don't need this stress right now!!! ahhhhh
> 
> Anyways hope everyone is feeling well and take care!!
> 
> Kim

WOW!! That is not cool at all. How akward that must have been for you...No one should have to feel stressed out and uncomfortable at work....Im so sorry you had to deal with that:nope: I'm sending :hugs: your way!!


----------



## Mrs__P

Wow, so much has gone on over the last day!! Took me a while to catch up.

Joey, that is really upsetting about your doctor!! Hopefully your next appointment will come round quick and everything will get going ok.

Laura, OMG what a list!! I really had no idea!! My cousin had a baby nearly 2 years ago and i'm hoping that I can get some 2nd hand bits and bobs off her.

Kim, I can't believe your situation!! Men are unbelievable. Don't get too stressed out!!

Erika, congrats on your :bfp: and welcome!!

Becky, I am so confused re the tea thing!! I switched to decaf. My friend had decaf all through her pregnancy. I love diet coke too, shame I have to cut it out. But I dont think 1 glass every week or so would do any harm. Also, I have sweeteners in my tea.....are these ok???

As for the alcohol thing, I had my friends hen party this weekend just gone. I told them all I was on anti biotics so couldn't drink much. We had cocktail making in the afternoon during which I had half a champagne cocktail with lots of ice. When I made my cocktail I pretended to put alcohol in it but it was really just juice. And I had a glass of wine with lemonade during the meal. I had nothing else and I wasn't drunk. I bought cranberry juice later on and told them it had vodka in it. But once they were all drunk they didn't even notice I was sober!! It all went fine.

I'm not worried about having a couple of drinks. A glass of wine every few weeks will do no harm. Though once I have told everyone I won't drink at all.

Nic x


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks Ladies

yeah it sucks, especially because i'm in a male dominated field and work in a male dominated department, and i have worked very hard to get where i am and for him to jeopordize that just makes me mad! yesterday he sent me message and i was so mad i was shaking, it was right then and there that i decided that my little one was not worth dealing with him. i am normally very good with dealing with stress i just don't want to take any chances. The thing is i could move to another job any time.. but i loooove my job and why should i have to move... so he has to but it might take some time for that to happen. in the interim i am going to work from home a lot and take care of me and my little one!!!

Hope all you ladies are doing well!!! 

Question for you guys, how are your DH/OH/BFs dealing with the baby coming? mine is a wreck lol he's so worried about everything... he's reading everything in sight and driving me crazy!! hahaha it's good that he's informed... but.... hahahaha

Kim


----------



## joeybrooks

klsltsp said:


> Thanks Ladies
> 
> yeah it sucks, especially because i'm in a male dominated field and work in a male dominated department, and i have worked very hard to get where i am and for him to jeopordize that just makes me mad! yesterday he sent me message and i was so mad i was shaking, it was right then and there that i decided that my little one was not worth dealing with him. i am normally very good with dealing with stress i just don't want to take any chances. The thing is i could move to another job any time.. but i loooove my job and why should i have to move... so he has to but it might take some time for that to happen. in the interim i am going to work from home a lot and take care of me and my little one!!!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well!!!
> 
> Question for you guys, how are your DH/OH/BFs dealing with the baby coming? mine is a wreck lol he's so worried about everything... he's reading everything in sight and driving me crazy!! hahaha it's good that he's informed... but.... hahahaha
> 
> Kim


I think mine is in denial. We had a chemical a few months ago and whilst we were only pregnant for all of 1 day (that we knew of) we were very excited and now I think he is just being very cautious of being excited.

I'll say, Man, I'm tired, and he'll say maybe it's because of.... (something non pregnancy related). I said that I felt a little sick, he said maybe it was something I ate. I said that I couldnt get enough of fruit juice, he said "I wonder why that is".

I know why he is doing it and I understand, so I am leaving him be, I know that once we get a bit furhter in, which I really hope we will, he will let his excitement show. 

As for your work situation, I really feel for you. You have a very understanding and supportive OH, some guys would fly off the handle and that isnt the answer, I am glad he is behind you and I am also glad that you are taking steps to have this resolved. As you say, you have worked hard to get to where you are. You werent the one that acted inappropriately, so why should you be the one to jeopordise your career.

All the best xo.


----------



## klsltsp

haha Joey mine does that too.. i tell him i'm nauseous, he says i think you have the flu.. to be honest it makes me a little bit mad haha

i know he's worried and so am i.. but it's out of our control i keep telling him whatever will be will be so there's no point to stressing about something that we have no control over. All i can do is take care of myself and cross our fingers then hope for the best!!!


----------



## joeybrooks

Over this last few days I have started to think like that. I am scared of course, but there is no point in worrying, because that isnt going to help anything. I really do believe if it is meant to be it will and all I can do is hope that this is meant to be.


----------



## Mrs__P

My DH is really excited. I have had to explain a few things to him though. He didn't quite understand that I am 5 weeks, he was like but thats when you had your last period. Yes and!! lol. and we've already discussed how to tell our parents.

I just don't want to get too over excited before the 12 weeks but fact is that most of us go on to have healthy babies and there is no point in worrying over a what if. I'll deal with that if it happens.

I can't wait for him to ask about baby names. hehe. I already have mine in mind, it just means talking him round.

Nic x


----------



## klsltsp

haha Nic we had the whole "week" conversation too, he kept saying it's just wrong, i finally just said, this is how it is.. so you better just get on board!! 

My OH is very excited.. he's alread talked to his boss and the hr department at his work... he can't hold it in!! hahaha i told him that i'm okay with him telling who ever he wants but that if something goes wrong then there's just more people he's going to have to explain too hahaha

i have my first doc apt tomorrow, i'll be getting a prescription for the nausea!! i don't need the meds yet, but i want them on hand since last time i needed them then entire pregnancy.

And names... funny you say that.. we discussed names months before we started TTC.. lol now he's saying he'll narrow down boy names to 4 -5 and me down to 4- 5 girls names and then we'll pick from there..

i also suggested that my OH find a daddy forum like this one.. and he did :)


----------



## HopefulxMommy

klsltsp said:


> Thanks Ladies
> 
> yeah it sucks, especially because i'm in a male dominated field and work in a male dominated department, and i have worked very hard to get where i am and for him to jeopordize that just makes me mad! yesterday he sent me message and i was so mad i was shaking, it was right then and there that i decided that my little one was not worth dealing with him. i am normally very good with dealing with stress i just don't want to take any chances. The thing is i could move to another job any time.. but i loooove my job and why should i have to move... so he has to but it might take some time for that to happen. in the interim i am going to work from home a lot and take care of me and my little one!!!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well!!!
> 
> Question for you guys, how are your DH/OH/BFs dealing with the baby coming? mine is a wreck lol he's so worried about everything... he's reading everything in sight and driving me crazy!! hahaha it's good that he's informed... but.... hahahaha
> 
> Kim

First of all WOW about your boss, you shouldnt have to deal with that at all!!!! I work in a male dominant field too, so I know what you mean (I work in export/logistics). But I think its awesome that you are standing up for yourself! Some of these dominant males think they can say whatever they want and the women just let them! GOOD FOR YOU MAMA!!

My DH is trying not to get TOO excited I think as well, we have had 2 early miscarriages but now that Im 6 weeks along he is starting to get more comfortable about being excited. He wants to accompany me to all my doctor visits because he wants to be as involved as possible. He even sat behind the doctor during my exam when I was getting my Cervix checked because he is so interested in it all. Anytime I mention anything about being nauseous DH says I thought that was to be expected? or didnt you already know that was going to happen? LOL! 

xo
Jessica


----------



## joeybrooks

Jessica, that is so funny with DH. Not sure if he drinks, but if he does, the next time he has a horrible hangover, you just say "hmm, now didnt you know that was going to happen" lol.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Mrs__P said:


> My DH is really excited. I have had to explain a few things to him though. He didn't quite understand that I am 5 weeks, he was like but thats when you had your last period. Yes and!! lol. and we've already discussed how to tell our parents.
> 
> I just don't want to get too over excited before the 12 weeks but fact is that most of us go on to have healthy babies and there is no point in worrying over a what if. I'll deal with that if it happens.
> 
> I can't wait for him to ask about baby names. hehe. I already have mine in mind, it just means talking him round.
> 
> Nic x

My hub is excited, and still surprised. We haven't told out daughter yet, but he keeps dropping hints to her, but she never catches on. lol. He'll say "Oh thats for mom... and the baby." But she never gets it! lol. This is our second, but we are now aware of more of the risks of pregnancy, or announcing early on. A close friend of ours had announced her pregnancy around 4 weeks, but then she had a mc. We don't want that to happen, so we are waiting a few more weeks. 

As for baby names, I have mine in mind. And I know my husband has this one baby name in mind. But I am going to let him bring up that part. I am also going to wait for him to being up the baby's room and what we have to do to it. Right now it's an open toy room for our DD, but it's in between the kitchen and a hallway (without any doors right now). So we have to get the two doors and get closet doors and a closet organization system. I bet if I leave it up to him he'll wait until I'm 9 months pregnant to start talking about it! lol. So I'll give him until 4 months to bring it up, otherwise I will.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies I meant to weigh in on the tea debate :) I'm a tea drinker.. and I have heard that for both coffee and tea that the decaf is worse than caffeine due to the chemicals they put in it to make it decaf. What I drink normally anyways is caffeine free tea, which is different than decaffineated. There are a lot of herbal teas, just do a little research first, for instance I've read that cammomile tea can cause uterine contractions if you drink a lot of it. I myself drink mint tea,it's caffeine free and is nice on my stomach :) 

There's my 2 cents worth :coffee:

Kim


----------



## klsltsp

Dahlia2007 said:


> Mrs__P said:
> 
> 
> My DH is really excited. I have had to explain a few things to him though. He didn't quite understand that I am 5 weeks, he was like but thats when you had your last period. Yes and!! lol. and we've already discussed how to tell our parents.
> 
> I just don't want to get too over excited before the 12 weeks but fact is that most of us go on to have healthy babies and there is no point in worrying over a what if. I'll deal with that if it happens.
> 
> I can't wait for him to ask about baby names. hehe. I already have mine in mind, it just means talking him round.
> 
> Nic x
> 
> My hub is excited, and still surprised. We haven't told out daughter yet, but he keeps dropping hints to her, but she never catches on. lol. He'll say "Oh thats for mom... and the baby." But she never gets it! lol. This is our second, but we are now aware of more of the risks of pregnancy, or announcing early on. A close friend of ours had announced her pregnancy around 4 weeks, but then she had a mc. We don't want that to happen, so we are waiting a few more weeks.
> 
> As for baby names, I have mine in mind. And I know my husband has this one baby name in mind. But I am going to let him bring up that part. I am also going to wait for him to being up the baby's room and what we have to do to it. Right now it's an open toy room for our DD, but it's in between the kitchen and a hallway (without any doors right now). So we have to get the two doors and get closet doors and a closet organization system. I bet if I leave it up to him he'll wait until I'm 9 months pregnant to start talking about it! lol. So I'll give him until 4 months to bring it up, otherwise I will.Click to expand...

haha Laura what is it with men... mine says he doesn't want to find out the sex (which I'm working on!!!) and that he'll just do the room when the baby gets here...my response was .. you're kidding right LOL but I don't think he was!!! hahaha


----------



## mammaspath

HisMissesCDY said:


> Okay ladies I have a question is anyone else experiencing really bad burping spells and unbelievable heartburn... this is my 4th but I just don't remember having it this early... and I LOVE the list Dahlia
> 
> -Ericka

Um yes........i didn't really pay attention to it until my son the other day noticed it when we were watching a show together.......he is 4....and I said excuse me......he said mom your supposed to say "the tank is full" :haha:....so evertime I burp I think of that,which is all day sometimes! I think he got it off a disney movie. It's pretty funny 

amy


----------



## HopefulxMommy

joeybrooks said:


> Jessica, that is so funny with DH. Not sure if he drinks, but if he does, the next time he has a horrible hangover, you just say "hmm, now didnt you know that was going to happen" lol.

:rofl:
He doesnt drink bc he has a SEVERE acid reflex disorder. He explained it to me before that there is a flap in your esophagus to keep the stomach acid in your stomach and it opens to let food down. His is always open so we can be playing around (usually him tickling me til I nearly wet myself) and all the movement will give him heartburn. He says the burn of alcohol is a recipe for heartburn. At parties I would make him jello shots and he would eat them and he gets so silly. But I will use that on him when he forgets to take his medicine and eats lasagna or spaghetti and gets heartburn, LMAO!


----------



## kgriffin

joey my dh is the same about the denial, we too had a chemical and he says in a few weeks he will believe it, i got my 2nd betas done yesterday so hopefully today will bring some good news for us and it will sink in for him. Whenever i say i dont feel good he will say, probably something you ate, and i say no, its because im cooking a bubba lol. Im praying for good news today, God knows i could use some.


----------



## joeybrooks

Ha ha ha ha Kgriffin, that sounds just like my OH.

How are you coping with it after the chemical. I really cannot explain it, but when I got my bfp the first time around, something about it just felt weird. I really can't put my finger on it, but I just dont know. However, this time, it felt totally natural, I felt ready and prepared to handle it and somehow, that all was going to work out.

Maybe that is just my way of trying to relax and not worry, but I am trying to keep faith that all will be ok.

I got my first BFP in August, in September my mum was diagnosed with cancer and thankfully has since had surgery and is now cancer free, but I just feel like that last time, it wasnt the right time for me. I know it sounds silly and there was more involved in the chemical than "it wasnt the right time" but I think that is how I justify it all to myself.

Fingers crossed for us both that all works out.


----------



## tryingfaith

klsltsp said:


> Thanks Ladies
> 
> yeah it sucks, especially because i'm in a male dominated field and work in a male dominated department, and i have worked very hard to get where i am and for him to jeopordize that just makes me mad! yesterday he sent me message and i was so mad i was shaking, it was right then and there that i decided that my little one was not worth dealing with him. i am normally very good with dealing with stress i just don't want to take any chances. The thing is i could move to another job any time.. but i loooove my job and why should i have to move... so he has to but it might take some time for that to happen. in the interim i am going to work from home a lot and take care of me and my little one!!!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well!!!
> 
> Question for you guys, how are your DH/OH/BFs dealing with the baby coming? mine is a wreck lol he's so worried about everything... he's reading everything in sight and driving me crazy!! hahaha it's good that he's informed... but.... hahahaha
> 
> Kim

My DH is very excited!! He always reminds me not to get stressed out and he is very supportive. We have been trying to conceive for over 4 years since our M/C in 2007!! So along with that he is also nervous. he hasn't been looking up many things regarding the pregnancy other than what the baby looks like in utero. =) I think thats cute...hahhaa


----------



## kgriffin

joey - this time seems different to me too, im much calmer, even though i probably seem like a nutcase. The timing would have been fine then for us, but now is even better, we conceived about a week before our 1st wedding anniversary, i dont know its special to us :) Glad you are feeling more at peace with it. my moms cancer just came back and we just found out last week, so i guess this is some good news to distract my family.

just got my hcgs back from yesterday, 1932!!!!!!!!!!! im pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klsltsp

kgriffin said:


> joey - this time seems different to me too, im much calmer, even though i probably seem like a nutcase. The timing would have been fine then for us, but now is even better, we conceived about a week before our 1st wedding anniversary, i dont know its special to us :) Glad you are feeling more at peace with it. my moms cancer just came back and we just found out last week, so i guess this is some good news to distract my family.
> 
> just got my hcgs back from yesterday, 1932!!!!!!!!!!! im pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woohoooo Good news Kate!!!!!! Sooo happy for you!!!


----------



## HisMissesCDY

kgriffin said:


> joey - this time seems different to me too, im much calmer, even though i probably seem like a nutcase. The timing would have been fine then for us, but now is even better, we conceived about a week before our 1st wedding anniversary, i dont know its special to us :) Glad you are feeling more at peace with it. my moms cancer just came back and we just found out last week, so i guess this is some good news to distract my family.
> 
> just got my hcgs back from yesterday, 1932!!!!!!!!!!! im pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im praying for you and your family Im sorry to hear about your momma mother just recently lost her battle with cervical cancer after being diagnosed last December but you all will be in my thoughts and prayers...praying God heals your mothers body.


----------



## Gitlost80

Im the most impatient person when it comes to finding out the gender! So I thinking of ordering the tellmepinkorblue DNA Gender kit.Its $200 us dollars,but you can find out the gender at 7 weeks post conception! Im doing it for fun,but the results have a high percentage of accuracy. I will keep you all updated. I can test late November and get results a week later. So excited! I wont be disappointed with either gender. I have researched it and confident its fairly reliable.Its gonna be so much fun...


----------



## kgriffin

thanks everyone, i feel like im floating on air, certainly not out of the woods yet, but i feel as if i am going in the right directions.


----------



## Mrs W 11

kgriffin said:


> thanks everyone, i feel like im floating on air, certainly not out of the woods yet, but i feel as if i am going in the right directions.

Fantastic news hun xx


----------



## tryingfaith

kgriffin said:


> joey - this time seems different to me too, im much calmer, even though i probably seem like a nutcase. The timing would have been fine then for us, but now is even better, we conceived about a week before our 1st wedding anniversary, i dont know its special to us :) Glad you are feeling more at peace with it. my moms cancer just came back and we just found out last week, so i guess this is some good news to distract my family.
> 
> just got my hcgs back from yesterday, 1932!!!!!!!!!!! im pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!

How awesome...those are great numbers....:happydance: :happydance:Congrats and GL.

ALSO...I am due July 5th, 2012...I had originally said July 4th...Sorry for the inconvenience. :dohh:!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hormones, just saw a spider in the kitchen, only small and DH got rid of it but I burst into hysterical tears. Long day!!!!!


----------



## kgriffin

oh man Ms. W, thats funny. I was reading a birthday card from dh's mom to him yesteday and i started crying, we are awesome lol


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

So i finally flipped over to this side of the forum from TTC:) I am VERY hesitant to write in here, and afraid to "jinx" anything, if I mc this time around it will be number 9 for me in 9 years of trying. I have had two successful births with my ex husband and trying to join our family together with my OH and his kids and mine. We have been trying for awhile and had a lot of mc ending around 350 of my HCG levels. Well my levels are back from this week (were thinking im 4 weeks along, my cycles suck!) and my HCG was around 456! thats the highest its been in a long freaking time! So I decided to come over to this side finaly! 

I am taking progesterone, baby asprin, folic acide suppliment and a prenatal vitamen per docs orders. STICKY Bean! SITCK!!! 


I know this is way TMI lol and im just like that (sorry in advance) my OH is saying that this ones working because we keep "fertilizing" it lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck raisingminime, fingers crossed this is a sticky bean for you.

The emotional thing is weird isnt it, I could cry at anything!! The spider thing wasnt just tears either it was full body wracking sobbing as though something awful had happened. 

Im watching dont tell the bride at the moment so no doubt I'll be whaling again in a minute!!!!!

x


----------



## kgriffin

ahha mrs. w, consider it a good sign!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Defo am enjoying every symptom even feeling a bit nauseous! If it makes me feel
Pregnant it's all good


----------



## klsltsp

haha crying.. yup been doing that too, my OH said that he can't handle me crying.. haha oh well... LOL

Raisingminime.. welcome, and fingers are crossed for you!!! hope all goes well and congrats on the hcg levels!!


----------



## Photographer

Hey girls! 

I haven't said much on the thread yet but I'm Jill. This is my first pregnancy, 2 year into marriage, 25 years old. Am just over 5 weeks.

So far I haven't experienced much in the way of sickness but have had huge sore boobs, slight tiny cramps, extreme thirst and general tiredness. I keep worrying about various things such as whether I'm really pregnant, whether no morning sickness should be a worrying sign. Have suddenly become a paranoid wreck and have no idea what is normal! 

Anyways, lovely to meet you all here on this thread! Looking forward to sharing the journey. 

xx


----------



## klsltsp

Photographer said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I haven't said much on the thread yet but I'm Jill. This is my first pregnancy, 2 year into marriage, 25 years old. Am just over 5 weeks.
> 
> So far I haven't experienced much in the way of sickness but have had huge sore boobs, slight tiny cramps, extreme thirst and general tiredness. I keep worrying about various things such as whether I'm really pregnant, whether no morning sickness should be a worrying sign. Have suddenly become a paranoid wreck and have no idea what is normal!
> 
> Anyways, lovely to meet you all here on this thread! Looking forward to sharing the journey.
> 
> xx


Hey Jill

Well it sounds like you've got lots of symptoms!! Morning sickness for most women starts at about 6 weeks.. so don't worry!! haha

I know what you mean though, I keep wanting to do more and more tests just to confirm that there are still two lines!

have you seen your doc yet?

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

my symptoms have dissapeared, but 6 weeeks is jsut around the corner!


----------



## Photographer

Hey Kim!

Yeah, i saw the midwife today but she didn't actually do anything apart from give me a book, some folic acid and book me in for a 12 week scan. Was expecting it to be more complicated! 

To be honest, i feel reassured by symptoms- would be worried if there were none! I guess now it's just a case of waiting for the scan! 

How has everyone else been doing so far? 
x


----------



## kgriffin

im worried about lack of symptoms too, but not much i can do


----------



## Dahlia2007

I wasn't getting hunger pains today. I only ate light meals due to that, so I thought that was odd. And now after eating a salad with some leftover chicken (of course heated thoroughly), I have decided I don't like chicken right now. I am tired though, with no motivation for schoolwork. That's about it


----------



## Mrs__P

Morning Ladies.

Welcome to the newbies!!

So this morning I woke up and I dont at all feel pregnant! So weird. Since I found out i've had this like bloat in my stomach but this morning it was gone. I suppose its quite a good thing.

I have an appointment with my Dr tomorrow. Quite scared actually!! My DH is coming with me, even though I told him he really doesn't need to. Its nice he wants to keep involved.

And, I haven't been to the gym since I found out....I am going to go today after work. Do you guys thing I should tell the trainer?? Or shall I wait and tell them in a few more weeks? I don't know what to do!!

Nic x


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Good Morning ladies! Sorry I wasn&#8217;t on yesterday, I had a pretty traumatic experience I was dealing with. I starting bleeding, but it wasn&#8217;t heavy, it was only when I wiped but it ranged from pink, to red, to dark red to brown and it wasn&#8217;t thick like menstrual blood, it was water thin. It lasted a while though but never got on a pad or my pants. No clotting and no cramps (other than the normal stretching ones I had been having). I called my DR and he couldn&#8217;t get me in. the nurse didn&#8217;t sound too concerned when I told her, she told me that a lot of women bleed as long as you are not passing clots and have horrible pain you should be fine. My mom asked me if it would be time for my period (which that wouldn&#8217;t be due for a week). I am going into the doctor next week and I was told to take it easy until then, but if I experience pain to go to the ER. I feel fine which is what confuses me. I feel the same as I had been feeling (my BBs are a little more tender though).


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi Jessica, I'm sorry you have been going through some bleeding. The good thing is that the doc did not seemed worried, and as you described there were no clots or pain. Nonetheless, I know you must have been stressed. I think you will be just fine! I will say a prayer for your bean!


----------



## Mrs__P

Jessica, Oh my, that must have been really scary. I can only imagine!! FX'd everything will be ok when you see the doctor next week. Though thats no help when you have all that waiting now!!

Its so nice that we can share all our experiences on here, especially as we are all due over the same week.

Hopefully this will be really reassuring as we go on.

Nic X


----------



## kgriffin

nic, definently tell your trainer asap, you dont want to push yourself too hard right now, 

sorry to hear Jessica, im sure it will all work out just fine, kinda shitty that you couldnt get in to your doctor when you have a concern, i hope that doesnt happen again. 

in other news, we told dh's family last night, they were excited, but now i dont feel pregnant anymore, trying not to over think it.


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Thanks Laura:) I said many prayers yesterday as well. The nurse told me the worse thing I could do is stress out over it (which is usually easier said than done). I am trying to stay as relaxed as possible.

Nic &#8211; I agree!! I have said it several times already I LOVE this thread.

There is no more blood today (well a little bit of brown, but that&#8217;s it). So I feel a little better. I wore a pad to sleep and there was very very light brown on it this morning. I am just waiting it out till next week (which I know its early but I have requested an u/s).


----------



## HopefulxMommy

kgriffin said:


> nic, definently tell your trainer asap, you dont want to push yourself too hard right now,
> 
> sorry to hear Jessica, im sure it will all work out just fine, kinda shitty that you couldnt get in to your doctor when you have a concern, i hope that doesnt happen again.
> 
> in other news, we told dh's family last night, they were excited, but now i dont feel pregnant anymore, trying not to over think it.

Oh believe me I am not happy about that. although I do trust my doctor's opinion and the main nurse (who I talked to). I dont like the other ones at all, and they are usually the ones I have to deal with when I go in. Last time I was there I wanted so bad to tell them "Ok yes you deal with this all day so its an everyday thing to you, but to me this doesnt happen every day and its special, I want to be treated special and you are not making me feel that way. When I ask a question would it hurt you that much to pretend to be interested in whats on my mind and would it pain you too much to actually listen to what Im saying?. One of the nurses in particular just rubs me the wrong way. I have never seen her before and had to deal with her on my last appointment. She asked if I was experiencing any discharge and I told her I think so, I dont know how to explain it though and she looked at me like she was scared (which scared me) and she asked if it smelled or if I was itching or anything and I told her no, she wrote a bunch of stuff down and left the room and when she came back, she was like you said you were itching right? and I told her no, and I dont know if you want to call it discharge, but sometimes I just feel wetter than normal. UGH! I dont want to create any issues with anyone but I dont want to be cared for someone that is not going to listen to what I say.


----------



## HisMissesCDY

Morning ladies... has anybody experienced a breakout from the hormone change going on in your body... I woke up the other morning and had some huge pimples on my legs and now I believe the one on my hip is turning into a broil... should I make an appt. to the doctor or see if they will go away naturally...

Ericka


----------



## Dahlia2007

HisMissesCDY said:


> Morning ladies... has anybody experienced a breakout from the hormone change going on in your body... I woke up the other morning and had some huge pimples on my legs and now I believe the one on my hip is turning into a broil... should I make an appt. to the doctor or see if they will go away naturally...
> 
> Ericka

coincidentally, a few days before I got my BFP, I saw this pimple like dot a few inches above where my pubic hair (gosh I hate that word! lol) starts. It was odd because I know I had one there when I was pregnant last time. I sort of took it as a sign I might be pregnant. It went away a few days later. 

Then last night I was getting some bumps on the back of my legs. They seemed pimply, but I wasn't sure if they were from irritated or dry skin. I still feel one there right now. I'm not worried. 

I've also had one on my hip before ( so strange). I think you should just wipe it with some alcohol once a day to dry it out. But if it gets irritated enough maybe do to the dermatologist.

In other news my nails are so strong from the prenatals : )


----------



## klsltsp

HopefulxMommy said:


> kgriffin said:
> 
> 
> nic, definently tell your trainer asap, you dont want to push yourself too hard right now,
> 
> sorry to hear Jessica, im sure it will all work out just fine, kinda shitty that you couldnt get in to your doctor when you have a concern, i hope that doesnt happen again.
> 
> in other news, we told dh's family last night, they were excited, but now i dont feel pregnant anymore, trying not to over think it.
> 
> Oh believe me I am not happy about that. although I do trust my doctor's opinion and the main nurse (who I talked to). I dont like the other ones at all, and they are usually the ones I have to deal with when I go in. Last time I was there I wanted so bad to tell them "Ok yes you deal with this all day so its an everyday thing to you, but to me this doesnt happen every day and its special, I want to be treated special and you are not making me feel that way. When I ask a question would it hurt you that much to pretend to be interested in whats on my mind and would it pain you too much to actually listen to what Im saying?. One of the nurses in particular just rubs me the wrong way. I have never seen her before and had to deal with her on my last appointment. She asked if I was experiencing any discharge and I told her I think so, I dont know how to explain it though and she looked at me like she was scared (which scared me) and she asked if it smelled or if I was itching or anything and I told her no, she wrote a bunch of stuff down and left the room and when she came back, she was like you said you were itching right? and I told her no, and I dont know if you want to call it discharge, but sometimes I just feel wetter than normal. UGH! I dont want to create any issues with anyone but I dont want to be cared for someone that is not going to listen to what I say.Click to expand...

Jessica

You are totally right!! Normally if we're asking a question it's because we don't know the answer, it may be common sense to them but not necessarily to us!! Good luck and I've said a prayer for you too, and know that you can always go to the ER sooner to check things out.

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

i know what you mean about some doctors just not caring, with my loss, they thouht it was ectopic, so i ended up seeing like 6 doctors, and not a single one of them said im sorry, or are you okay until my obgyn did, who was knew to me, referred by the emerg at my hospital, and ever since then, i switched to her for my obgyn, its important for them to realize that you may be a number to them, but its our world to us right


----------



## HisMissesCDY

Dahlia2007 said:


> HisMissesCDY said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies... has anybody experienced a breakout from the hormone change going on in your body... I woke up the other morning and had some huge pimples on my legs and now I believe the one on my hip is turning into a broil... should I make an appt. to the doctor or see if they will go away naturally...
> 
> Ericka
> 
> coincidentally, a few days before I got my BFP, I saw this pimple like dot a few inches above where my pubic hair (gosh I hate that word! lol) starts. It was odd because I know I had one there when I was pregnant last time. I sort of took it as a sign I might be pregnant. It went away a few days later.
> 
> Then last night I was getting some bumps on the back of my legs. They seemed pimply, but I wasn't sure if they were from irritated or dry skin. I still feel one there right now. I'm not worried.
> 
> 
> I've also had one on my hip before ( so strange). I think you should just wipe it with some alcohol once a day to dry it out. But if it gets irritated enough maybe do to the dermatologist.
> 
> In other news my nails are so strong from the prenatals : )Click to expand...

Thanks i will try that i had this with my last son hopefully they'll go away but there kind of hurt... I haven't even gotten prenatal vitamins yet guess I'll go this weekend..


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

RE: Docs not caring

Ya know with my first pregnancy, I had a horrible doc and I had to rotate through the doctors and they all sucked bad, nurses were rude ect!

This pregnancy I have the most amazing doc, after hearing my horror storys and about my losses he garutees me hes here for me as much as he can be. And he has def followed through, look around for plenty of docs!


----------



## Photographer

Girls, i feel so sorry to hear about all these horrible experiences with medical professionals. I was actually so worried to go to the midwife for the first time but she could not have been more lovely and reassuring. I told her about all the bad experiences I had heard about and she was so shocked! At least there are some lovely ones out there....


----------



## klsltsp

Well i'm just back from my first prenatal apt. it was awesome! She has given me a referral for a dating ultrasound (yippeee) mostly because i have a short cycle. i have a 21 day cycle, so i tested positive on CD 21!! She said to wait about 10 days

i had blood work done, should get the results in a few days, then got the prescription for the nauseau, so far i've been able to deal with it but figure i will soon enough... LOL

She told me not to dye my hair though until the 2nd trimester.... yikes i was due for a colour and i'm fully white.... hmm... she said i could put streaks... so i may have to if it gets too bad...

Hope everyone is having a great day!!

chat later

Kim


----------



## Photographer

Should I be concerned that the doctor surgery didn't actually check anything? I thought they'd be interested to confirm the BFP, take blood or even blood pressure or weight or something.... but they just gave me a book and some folic acid and that was it until the 12 week scan. Is this normal?


----------



## kgriffin

kim, thats great, so glad to hear it went well, i hope mine goes the same nov. 17th, lucky you to get that early ultrasound~

Photographer, sorry, i dont know your first name, that is pretty standard that docs dont see you really until 12 weeks, but they really should have at least confirmed your pregnancy by a blood test


----------



## mammaspath

Photographer said:


> Should I be concerned that the doctor surgery didn't actually check anything? I thought they'd be interested to confirm the BFP, take blood or even blood pressure or weight or something.... but they just gave me a book and some folic acid and that was it until the 12 week scan. Is this normal?

Ya that sounds strange.........i thought they would do a full exam for the first appt.........hmmm did you ask questions about that?


----------



## klsltsp

Photographer said:


> Should I be concerned that the doctor surgery didn't actually check anything? I thought they'd be interested to confirm the BFP, take blood or even blood pressure or weight or something.... but they just gave me a book and some folic acid and that was it until the 12 week scan. Is this normal?

i don`t think that it's anything to worry about, i think it depends where you live.. i'm in canada, so they did a urine test, blood pressure and weight and bloodwork.. but that's just here. Where do you live?


----------



## Photographer

klsltsp said:


> Photographer said:
> 
> 
> Should I be concerned that the doctor surgery didn't actually check anything? I thought they'd be interested to confirm the BFP, take blood or even blood pressure or weight or something.... but they just gave me a book and some folic acid and that was it until the 12 week scan. Is this normal?
> 
> i don`t think that it's anything to worry about, i think it depends where you live.. i'm in canada, so they did a urine test, blood pressure and weight and bloodwork.. but that's just here. Where do you live?Click to expand...

I live in Scotland, in a small town. The midwife only comes here one morning per week. She seemed fairly relaxed about everything and just sent off for a 12 week appointment.


----------



## Photographer

P.S. My name is Jill :)


----------



## klsltsp

Photographer said:


> P.S. My name is Jill :)

haha yeah i'm having trouble keeping track,, :) but sounds normal for where you live, i'm in the city here and i was high risk with my last pregnancy and i'm 35 so... they will follow me close enough.


----------



## Photographer

klsltsp said:


> Photographer said:
> 
> 
> P.S. My name is Jill :)
> 
> haha yeah i'm having trouble keeping track,, :) but sounds normal for where you live, i'm in the city here and i was high risk with my last pregnancy and i'm 35 so... they will follow me close enough.Click to expand...

Fair enough. I'm 25 and haven't been pregnant before so i guess they had minimal worries. Ah well, i guess that's all a good thing :)


----------



## mammaspath

HopefulxMommy said:


> Thanks Laura:) I said many prayers yesterday as well. The nurse told me the worse thing I could do is stress out over it (which is usually easier said than done). I am trying to stay as relaxed as possible.
> 
> Nic  I agree!! I have said it several times already I LOVE this thread.
> 
> There is no more blood today (well a little bit of brown, but thats it). So I feel a little better. I wore a pad to sleep and there was very very light brown on it this morning. I am just waiting it out till next week (which I know its early but I have requested an u/s).

Hey Jess, u mentioned your period isn't due for a week? if so have you heard of implantation bleeding? normally happens a week before af is due.. hope that helps to relieve some stress!:hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

Photographer said:


> klsltsp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photographer said:
> 
> 
> P.S. My name is Jill :)
> 
> haha yeah i'm having trouble keeping track,, :) but sounds normal for where you live, i'm in the city here and i was high risk with my last pregnancy and i'm 35 so... they will follow me close enough.Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough. I'm 25 and haven't been pregnant before so i guess they had minimal worries. Ah well, i guess that's all a good thing :)Click to expand...

definately a good thing :)


----------



## Gitlost80

My severe Morning sickness usually starts at 8 weeks,but I have been feeling soooo crappy today.I think this is the beginning of the end! I know its a good sign to be nauseous and all,but man its no fun having a hangover everyday (especially when you arent even drinking alcohol)!


----------



## klsltsp

Gitlost80 said:


> My severe Morning sickness usually starts at 8 weeks,but I have been feeling soooo crappy today.I think this is the beginning of the end! I know its a good sign to be nauseous and all,but man its no fun having a hangover everyday (especially when you arent even drinking alcohol)!

Hey Cecilia

Sorry to hear you're feeling crappy. How long does your severe morning sickness last? i was no where as bad as you but i did have it the entire time... last time i started at 6 wks but this time... 4 wks....

Good luck and hopefully it doesnt start until 8 wks like before.

Kim


----------



## Nitengale

Hey!
I have my first appointment on the 8th. Getting excited. No nausea yet but it's probably around the corner.


----------



## Dahlia2007

I didn't get MS with my first... and I hope I don't get it this time! But my heart goes out to those that are dealing with it now. 

My first appt is on the 9th with the nurse at my OB/GYN office. I will get bloodwork done and fill out some family history stuff, etc. Then my appt with a doctor will be two weeks later


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> Hey!
> I have my first appointment on the 8th. Getting excited. No nausea yet but it's probably around the corner.

Yay! Let us know how it goes! :flower: My utrasound is the 7th

Amy


----------



## Nitengale

mammaspath said:


> Nitengale said:
> 
> 
> Hey!
> I have my first appointment on the 8th. Getting excited. No nausea yet but it's probably around the corner.
> 
> Yay! Let us know how it goes! :flower: My utrasound is the 7th
> 
> AmyClick to expand...

Ohhh! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## kgriffin

its great that everyone is getting their appointments booked!


----------



## Mrs__P

Morning all.

Just back from my GPs. Only in there 10 mins! She told me to keep taking folic acid and booked me in for my first appointment with the midwife on 21st Nov. Then after that I have to have a booking appointment at 12 weeks. Exciting.

She didn't do any tests or anything but I suppose there is no need.

So, I went to the Gym last night, but couldn't speak to the owner as she was so busy. I'll have to tell her next week. I did a nice work out without getting my heart rate up too much. A bit scared to run though, might try that next week.

Nic x


----------



## Photographer

Hey Nic
Are you in the UK too? I had a similar experience, no tests or anything. They seem to take a fairly minimal approach here..


----------



## Mrs__P

Jill, I am totally with you. I have no symptoms. Just tiny cramps every now and again. Its weird not 'feeling pregnant'. I'm sure we'll both be wishing to be back like this in a few weeks though. hehe. And don't worry about the Drs not checking anything, they didn't this morning with me either. I presume they will do that at my 8 week appointment. I am in UK too, nr Manchester.

Ericka, Laura - No hormonal pimples or spots for me yet...phew!! hehe. That must be a right pain.

As for MS - I haven't had any as of yet! FX'd it stays away.

Its such a shame that so many of you have had bad experiences with Drs. FX'd for some good ones this time round!! And if you are ever not happy, tell them!! (or get DH to do it, hehe).

Nic x


----------



## joeybrooks

I have to go back to my GP on Monday after being told last Monday to come back in a week!

I guess I just feel in limbo, I took a test (or 10 lol), they were positive and apart from cramping and razor blades in my bra, nothing else has changed. I think just having the doctor confirm it and note it or something would have made it feel more real.

Anyway, I will be 5 weeks when I go back to the doctors, I suppose that is a more respectable number lol.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi 

In the uk they don't confirm ur pregnancy if you've had a positive test they take your word for it hun. I think it's normal that your first drs appt is a formality and time where they give you the book, leaflets etc. I haven't had mine yet but will go next week x


----------



## kgriffin

i dont think they have midwives in Canada, but it sounds like its a pretty cool relationship you foster, rather than a 10 minute doctor visit!


----------



## klsltsp

kgriffin said:


> i dont think they have midwives in Canada, but it sounds like its a pretty cool relationship you foster, rather than a 10 minute doctor visit!

Kate

You can get midwives here in Canada, I know here in Ottawa though there is only 1 hospital that allows the midwives to be at the hospital with you. Everyone has their comfort level but I've heard a lot of good things about midwives.

So ladies I have a dating ultrasound booked for NOv 11... I will be 6 weeks (at the latest I think)... it might be too early by a few days but we're both off that day and my doc said if it's too early she'll just send me back a week later. I have to say it's nice sometimes to have free health care.. sometimes not so much.. but for these sorts of things it's great!!

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

thanks kim, i didnt know that, i will have to check in vancouver if they have any. so we told my MIL on tuesday night, and she told her entire family, aunts, uncles, the works, and im a bit mad because we couldnt share our news ourselves.. :(


----------



## Nitengale

Hey ladies!
They bumped me up to get blood work today for my Dr appointment on the 8th. It's so weird not having many symptoms, just sore bbs. 
:hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

kgriffin said:


> thanks kim, i didnt know that, i will have to check in vancouver if they have any. so we told my MIL on tuesday night, and she told her entire family, aunts, uncles, the works, and im a bit mad because we couldnt share our news ourselves.. :(

Ahh sorry... I feel your pain, we told my OH's parents, his mom told people and then one of his aunts said congrats on facebook!!!! OMG we were mad!! deleted it but not sure how many people saw it first!!!

Where does your MIL live?

HOw's your mom doing.. and just as importantly how are you doing?

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Cant believe your MIL told all those people before you guys could share your news - I am worried about this happening myself and another reason I want to keep it quiet for now as I def dont want extended family knowing until its safe! Hugs xx


----------



## kgriffin

thanks Mrs W and Kim, you are so sweet,

MIL lives in Ontario and im in BC, so across the country, but all of our family is there, im pretty dissapointed that it has happened. My mom is feeling positive, her appt is on Monday for her surgery consultation, so hopefully it comes and goes as quickly as possible, thank you for checking in on me, i really appreciate it.

Kate


----------



## joeybrooks

kgriffin said:


> thanks Mrs W and Kim, you are so sweet,
> 
> MIL lives in Ontario and im in BC, so across the country, but all of our family is there, im pretty dissapointed that it has happened. My mom is feeling positive, her appt is on Monday for her surgery consultation, so hopefully it comes and goes as quickly as possible, thank you for checking in on me, i really appreciate it.
> 
> Kate

Hun I really hope all goes well for your mum, I know how hard and trying it all si. Look after yourself too xo


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hope your mums appointment goes well kate, great that she is feeling positive. Thinking of you x


----------



## Nitengale

Also wishing the best for your mom!:hugs:


----------



## kgriffin

just cried reading those, its sweet to have the support, it honestly means the world


----------



## tryingfaith

*Nitengale* How exciting that your appt. is right around the corner. I don't have many symptoms either...except sore bb's. I didn't have any MS with my other pregnanxies either.

*Mrs_P* I am afraid to run as well...I don't want to get my heart rate up. So I just take brisk walks. =)

*klsltsp* I have an u/s on the 10th...YIPEE!! I will be 6 weeks 1 day, how exciting foe us. and im so sorry to hear that your news was almost revealed on FB...I would have been pretty upset myself. =(

*Kim* Thinking of you and your mom..((hugs:)))

*me..*I got some bw done today...they wanted to know my beta levels..and they came back at 2460!! YAY! I was so worried that they were gonna be low because last week they werent rising as much as I would have expected, so there is some relief there.

Have a great night ladies hope to catch up soon. 

:winkwink:


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey all!!!!

Good Morning - well, I had one clear blue digi left from my twin pack and I was saving it for next week as I really wanted to see a pregnant 2-3, but I couldnt hold off and I did it this morning.

Well, I got Pregnant 3+ I was so chuffed. I know it doesnt really mean much as it depends on the person etc, but just so pleased that it seems to be getting stronger :)


----------



## klsltsp

joeybrooks said:


> Hey all!!!!
> 
> Good Morning - well, I had one clear blue digi left from my twin pack and I was saving it for next week as I really wanted to see a pregnant 2-3, but I couldnt hold off and I did it this morning.
> 
> Well, I got Pregnant 3+ I was so chuffed. I know it doesnt really mean much as it depends on the person etc, but just so pleased that it seems to be getting stronger :)

Good news Joey!! and no not silly not at all!!

Question for all of you ladies.. any of you showing? i have a little pot, not surprising since for my first i was in maternity clothes at 11/12 wks... but wow it kinda surprised me lol i'n omly 5 weeks today!!


----------



## klsltsp

tryingfaith said:


> *Nitengale* How exciting that your appt. is right around the corner. I don't have many symptoms either...except sore bb's. I didn't have any MS with my other pregnanxies either.
> 
> *Mrs_P* I am afraid to run as well...I don't want to get my heart rate up. So I just take brisk walks. =)
> 
> *klsltsp* I have an u/s on the 10th...YIPEE!! I will be 6 weeks 1 day, how exciting foe us. and im so sorry to hear that your news was almost revealed on FB...I would have been pretty upset myself. =(
> 
> *Kim* Thinking of you and your mom..((hugs:)))
> 
> *me..*I got some bw done today...they wanted to know my beta levels..and they came back at 2460!! YAY! I was so worried that they were gonna be low because last week they werent rising as much as I would have expected, so there is some relief there.
> 
> Have a great night ladies hope to catch up soon.
> 
> :winkwink:

Hey Joy 

wow those are great levels!! i had bw done wed.. nothing yet :( i'll have to call today. i too am looking forward to the u/s i will be 6 + 0 so maybe too early to see the heartbeat but the doc wants to date the pregnancy for me. 

later

Kim


----------



## Mrs__P

Kim

I'm definitly not showing yet. I have always been slim anyways but the little weight I carry is on my stomach. I always just suck it in, though finding it harder to suck it in now cause I feel bloated all the time and its just generally uncomfortable to do so.

I need to keep it covered up until Xmas when I tell my family! And not telling my work colleagues until January but I am off work over Xmas anyway.

I can't wait to show!! hehe.

Nic xx


----------



## kgriffin

im not showing yet either, bloated yes, baby bump, def not. ill be sharing my news with everyone at xmas too, and telling work in Jan as well


----------



## tryingfaith

klsltsp said:


> joeybrooks said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!!!!
> 
> Good Morning - well, I had one clear blue digi left from my twin pack and I was saving it for next week as I really wanted to see a pregnant 2-3, but I couldnt hold off and I did it this morning.
> 
> Well, I got Pregnant 3+ I was so chuffed. I know it doesnt really mean much as it depends on the person etc, but just so pleased that it seems to be getting stronger :)
> 
> Good news Joey!! and no not silly not at all!!
> 
> Question for all of you ladies.. any of you showing? i have a little pot, not surprising since for my first i was in maternity clothes at 11/12 wks... but wow it kinda surprised me lol i'n omly 5 weeks today!!Click to expand...

LOL..Funny you ask, because I was wondering the same thing..This is my 4th pregnancy (2 live births 1 angel baby) and I am already showing as well. So..you are not alone. :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

tryingfaith said:


> klsltsp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joeybrooks said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!!!!
> 
> Good Morning - well, I had one clear blue digi left from my twin pack and I was saving it for next week as I really wanted to see a pregnant 2-3, but I couldnt hold off and I did it this morning.
> 
> Well, I got Pregnant 3+ I was so chuffed. I know it doesnt really mean much as it depends on the person etc, but just so pleased that it seems to be getting stronger :)
> 
> Good news Joey!! and no not silly not at all!!
> 
> Question for all of you ladies.. any of you showing? i have a little pot, not surprising since for my first i was in maternity clothes at 11/12 wks... but wow it kinda surprised me lol i'n omly 5 weeks today!!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..Funny you ask, because I was wondering the same thing..This is my 4th pregnancy (2 live births 1 angel baby) and I am already showing as well. So..you are not alone. :hugs:Click to expand...

I am too.........not too excited for the inbetween stage of questionable status.........Is she pregnant or just getting chubby? lol:winkwink:


----------



## klsltsp

well I'm glad I'm not alone LOL :) and yes I'm not a big fan of the is she pregnant or chubby either especially after I just lost so much weight haha but it's all worth it!!!

I got my blood work back today, and my HCG was 4461 at 4W + 5 days.

Pretty happy about that number!!


----------



## kgriffin

WOW! That hcg is THROUGH THE ROOF~ I GUESS TWINS!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi everyone, I don't feel as big a I did last week. I was bloated then. My stomach now feels like I've done numerous situps, so I wonder if that's my muscles stretching or something.


----------



## Nitengale

As for me I just feel a little bloated, feel like I'm gonna show earlier this time around though. Surprised I still don't have M/S.


----------



## klsltsp

kgriffin said:


> WOW! That hcg is THROUGH THE ROOF~ I GUESS TWINS!!!

Haha well we'll see at my u/s next week, there are A LOT of twins on my bf's side but I think it normally is the mom's side. My bf is an identical twin, he has identical twin brothers and he has twin cousins!!! My levels were higher than normal with my son too.. and there was just one of him!!


----------



## kgriffin

well we will just have to wait and see, im sticking to my guts on this one lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Joeybrooks thats amazing! I havent done a digi since I was 4 weeks and 6 days but I only got 1-2 weeks at that stage. 3+ is fab then. I want to do another digi now to see what it says!! I did an IC tonight and got a really dark second line, much darker than they were a week ago and it came up immediately so thats good news. 

Glad I am not the only one still testing just to be sure!!!

Sooo glad its the weekend!! Feeling tired. 

I am def not showing yet either, I always have a bloated tummy though. Still sore boobs. Not queasy today. I have been geting some twinges to the left side where my ovary is today but I dont think it could be an ectopic as my dr and I were so sure I had an implant bleed. Fingers crossed anyway.

Have a lovely weekend ladies!! x


----------



## Dahlia2007

I think I'm going to test again tonight with an IC to see if the line got darker ; )


----------



## klsltsp

haha i used my last ic last week sometime LOL i do still have a first response test though... hmmmm LOL


----------



## Photographer

Ummm, i just went from having no symptoms one day to waking up queasy and cramping the next! I totally can't face dairy foods and feel dizzy! Is this normal?


----------



## klsltsp

Photographer said:


> Ummm, i just went from having no symptoms one day to waking up queasy and cramping the next! I totally can't face dairy foods and feel dizzy! Is this normal?

i'd say normal.. you're right on track really, they say that most women start with the morning sickness and stuff around 6 weeks, and that's where you are... congrats!! LOL i think.. or at least welcome to the sickness club ;)


----------



## Photographer

klsltsp said:


> Photographer said:
> 
> 
> Ummm, i just went from having no symptoms one day to waking up queasy and cramping the next! I totally can't face dairy foods and feel dizzy! Is this normal?
> 
> i'd say normal.. you're right on track really, they say that most women start with the morning sickness and stuff around 6 weeks, and that's where you are... congrats!! LOL i think.. or at least welcome to the sickness club ;)Click to expand...

LOL! Great! Just in time for our holiday. Worked all summer round the clock to be able to travel in November too..... in 15 years, this kid will be giving me teenage attitude as well! haha


----------



## kgriffin

photog - great to hear your symptoms are here!!


----------



## kgriffin

quick question

i am finding these tiny bumps that are itchy on me, about 5 so far, one of my neck, back, leg, and 2 on my stomach, they look like bug bites but i dont think thats what they were, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Gitlost80

Hello all. My Morning Sickness is progressively getting worse day by day. Not unbearable, but Im already hunching over when I walk to the fridge. My mouth is watering sooo badly! It just adds insult to injury when your so nauseated. Yuk! It usually happens a little later for me,but I have heard its worse with girls,and I only have 2 boys,so maybe girl this time. It starts going away around 16 weeks for me,so I may dissapear for a few weeks when I cant leave my bed,so dont get too worried,I wont be dead,just close to it.LOL:sick:


----------



## tryingfaith

mammaspath said:


> tryingfaith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klsltsp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joeybrooks said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!!!!
> 
> Good Morning - well, I had one clear blue digi left from my twin pack and I was saving it for next week as I really wanted to see a pregnant 2-3, but I couldnt hold off and I did it this morning.
> 
> Well, I got Pregnant 3+ I was so chuffed. I know it doesnt really mean much as it depends on the person etc, but just so pleased that it seems to be getting stronger :)
> 
> Good news Joey!! and no not silly not at all!!
> 
> Question for all of you ladies.. any of you showing? i have a little pot, not surprising since for my first i was in maternity clothes at 11/12 wks... but wow it kinda surprised me lol i'n omly 5 weeks today!!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..Funny you ask, because I was wondering the same thing..This is my 4th pregnancy (2 live births 1 angel baby) and I am already showing as well. So..you are not alone. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am too.........not too excited for the inbetween stage of questionable status.........Is she pregnant or just getting chubby? lol:winkwink:Click to expand...

LOL...I feel ya there. That in between status is no fun but at the same time its awesome because we know there is a little beam in there. :happydance:


----------



## tryingfaith

klsltsp said:


> well I'm glad I'm not alone LOL :) and yes I'm not a big fan of the is she pregnant or chubby either especially after I just lost so much weight haha but it's all worth it!!!
> 
> I got my blood work back today, and my HCG was 4461 at 4W + 5 days.
> 
> Pretty happy about that number!!

WOW..those are good numbers..Im guessing twins too.:hugs:


----------



## tryingfaith

Here is my 5 week baby bump...:baby:

https://i42.tinypic.com/orqjqd.jpg


----------



## Dahlia2007

That is def a bump, Joy. I am kinda jealous ; )

And Cecelia, I was hoping you wouldn't get sick this time : ( Have you ever tried drinking water with ginger root shaving in it?


----------



## Nitengale

That 5 week bump is gorgeous!


----------



## HisMissesCDY

Hey ladies just checking in been a busy week went to the Dr confirmed positive pregnancy test now just waiting on first appt. Fyi yay me still no ms this is a first for me....


----------



## Mrs W 11

Gorgeous bump
Joy!! We have started taking a weekly
Photo each Sunday in a vest so we can see the bump grow! As soon as I have anything I'll post a pic  
X


----------



## klsltsp

Gorgeous bump Joy!! i'm going to try and take one.. LOL

Cecilia.. stay strong!! i've been sick much sooner than with my son.. so maybe it's a girl for me to hmmmm... although your sickness makes mine look like a walk in the park!! good luck and feel better soon!!

as for you funny ladies thinking of me having twins haha i think it's just my dates, i have a short cycle but because i just came off bcp i'm not sure if it was back to normal yet. i've been basing my weeks/dates on a 24 day cycle, but i'm normally a 21 so if my body actually went back to a 21 this fast i would be a few days ahead and then my HCG numbers are more normal.. This is why i'm having a dating ultrasound. WHen you have a short cycle they can't do your dates based on your CD#1.

LOL well have a great weekend!!!


----------



## tryingfaith

AWWW Thanks ladies!! I like the fact that I have a bump...all you ladies will be right there with me soon enough..I think because this is my 4th pregnancy I am showing earlier....I have thought the possibility of twins because they run in my family, but my beta numbers were only 2460 23 DPO!!! So...IDK! LOL! That would be awesome though!!:thumbup:

Well im off to my sons soccer game. I will talk to you all soon!! Have a great day!!:flower:


----------



## kgriffin

anyone know about these bumps at all, no responses?


----------



## HisMissesCDY

kgriffin said:


> anyone know about these bumps at all, no responses?

what kind of bumps


----------



## klsltsp

i don't know.. sorry.. are they like pimples? i have read that acne can act up. Also i know Ericka posted earlier this week about some bumps that were almost like boils...

SOrry i couldn't be much help..


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm not sure about the bumps either Hun I haven't heard of that one, maybe it's not pregnancy related. I would ask the dr or midwife at your next appointment. If you aren't due for one for a while and feel concerned you could call them? Hope you find an answer or they disappear soon x


----------



## HisMissesCDY

Yeah I broke out in a series of pimples right before my BFP and when I went to the Dr Thursday she said it could have been due to the hormonal change going on within my body and not to worry they would eventually go away once my levels become steady... so maybe it's normal in early pregnancy...


----------



## HisMissesCDY

I had IB today it was soooooooooooo lite it look like a reflection on the tp ( toilet paper) looks like my little bean is diggin itself deeper... yay still NO MS for me excited...

so what is everyone craving me spicy and sweet foods with ice cold water and pepsi


----------



## tryingfaith

kgriffin said:


> anyone know about these bumps at all, no responses?

Im not sure about your bumps love, but when I can't figure something out GOOGLE is my go to...=) I hope that helps.:hugs:


----------



## tryingfaith

HisMissesCDY said:


> I had IB today it was soooooooooooo lite it look like a reflection on the tp ( toilet paper) looks like my little bean is diggin itself deeper... yay still NO MS for me excited...
> 
> so what is everyone craving me spicy and sweet foods with ice cold water and pepsi

I seem to only want egg burritos, Chicken salad, and lots and lots of sour stuff!!!


----------



## HisMissesCDY

tryingfaith said:


> HisMissesCDY said:
> 
> 
> I had IB today it was soooooooooooo lite it look like a reflection on the tp ( toilet paper) looks like my little bean is diggin itself deeper... yay still NO MS for me excited...
> 
> so what is everyone craving me spicy and sweet foods with ice cold water and pepsi
> 
> I seem to only want egg burritos, Chicken salad, and lots and lots of sour stuff!!!Click to expand...

maybe it's a boy growing in there have you did your gender prediction yet


----------



## kgriffin

they itch like tiny mosquito bites, hmm.. my appt is in 2 weeks, i think ill wait, couldnt find much on google last night, it was mostly saying it could be a pregnancy related rash, but they arent all in one area hmm...


----------



## klsltsp

LOL all i'm feeling like eating these days is meatballs and carrots... haha

Kate, is the rash getting worse? rashes are really hard to diagnose, they'll ask you if you've changed anything.. laundry detergent etc... my son gets tonnes of rashes.. just how his body deals with viruses... most kids get fevers, he gets rashes... Good luck!!!


----------



## kgriffin

nah.. they aren't even bad, im not too worried about it, i think ill wait to get it checked out, they will probably be gone by then.

whats up for everyone this weekend?


----------



## Photographer

kgriffin said:


> whats up for everyone this weekend?

Just came in from photographing a wedding for 10 hours! Was really quite something with the nausea!

How about the rest of you ladies?


----------



## Mrs W 11

We've been decorating our kitchen so hubby was painting while I cleaned this morning. This afternoon did some shopping and bought my winter coat  had a night infront of the log fire tonight! How about you? X


----------



## tryingfaith

HisMissesCDY said:


> tryingfaith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisMissesCDY said:
> 
> 
> I had IB today it was soooooooooooo lite it look like a reflection on the tp ( toilet paper) looks like my little bean is diggin itself deeper... yay still NO MS for me excited...
> 
> so what is everyone craving me spicy and sweet foods with ice cold water and pepsi
> 
> I seem to only want egg burritos, Chicken salad, and lots and lots of sour stuff!!!Click to expand...
> 
> maybe it's a boy growing in there have you did your gender prediction yetClick to expand...

I did the chinese gender prediction...and it said girl...However with 2/3 pregnancies it said girl, and they were both boys!! So perhaps it is a boy..=) I have 2 boys already and would love a girl...but a boy would be fine...My goal is to have a helathy baby...Boy or Girl.


----------



## tryingfaith

Hello ladies....I had my sons soccer game this morning and it was soooo very cold. It was fun though....after that I came home and took a nanp..lol. I do that quite a bit..hahahaa, Now i'm hungry...go figure. :blush:


----------



## kgriffin

still no nausea for me, 10 hours eh? wow! just watching the hockey game with dh and relaxing mostly :_


----------



## tryingfaith

kgriffin said:


> still no nausea for me, 10 hours eh? wow! just watching the hockey game with dh and relaxing mostly :_

No nausea for me either....didn't have it with my otheres, so maybe I won't get it with this one either...although I would like to have it (weird ha???) Just to let me know things are going well...Though like I said I didn't have it with my others and they are just fine!:thumbup:


----------



## klsltsp

hey ladies

Well today i had my sons' hockey, then he went with his dad and my bf is really sick and staying away from me LOL so i cleaned the house and stuff.. that and today my nauseau is much worse.. feels like the beginning of when it got bad last time :) and my bf is on thin ice hahaha he asked me how much of the nauseau was in my head... LOL i then wandered around the grocery store looking for healthy food that i like but don't eat regularily these days to see if maybe they would appeal to me.. i came home with some new choices so we'll see. So far the almonds are a hit!!

Now we're watching the hockey game (we're watching the ottawa game though Kate i would guess that you're watching those aweful leafs LOL)


----------



## Photographer

Is anyone else finding bloating a problem btw? I find that I can't eat a normal sized meal now as it makes my tummy swell up and look really pregnant! Also, I'm super thirsty but, again, the water makes me SO bloated up. 

Apparently, it's better to eat more tiny meals instead of 3 main ones.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm always thirsty at the mo. Ooh I love Sundays as it's the day my ticker changes. My pip is now a pea 
Sad I know!! X


----------



## klsltsp

Here's my little bump :) not a great pic but i took it by myself :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG090.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tryingfaith

klsltsp said:


> Here's my little bump :) not a great pic but i took it by myself :)

AWESOME....we are just a few days apart and our bellys are like the same size. =) Sooo cute.


----------



## mammaspath

klsltsp said:


> Here's my little bump :) not a great pic but i took it by myself :)

Cute bump! I can't wait to see more progression pics!


----------



## Nitengale

Photographer said:


> Is anyone else finding bloating a problem btw? I find that I can't eat a normal sized meal now as it makes my tummy swell up and look really pregnant! Also, I'm super thirsty but, again, the water makes me SO bloated up.
> 
> Apparently, it's better to eat more tiny meals instead of 3 main ones.

I am exactly the same way, super thirsty and get bloated easy.


----------



## kgriffin

you were watching ottawa kim! booooooooo haha, and yes, we watched the leafs det destroyed


----------



## biliboi2

Ive just ordered a spanx top to hide my bloated belly!


----------



## tryingfaith

biliboi2 said:


> Ive just ordered a spanx top to hide my bloated belly!

Where do you get one of those?? It sounds like something id be nterested for this akward stage of "are you pregnant or just getting fat" lol


----------



## biliboi2

I got mine from amazon - google spanx - there are loads of websites that sell them. Are you in the UK?


----------



## Mrs__P

Wow, i have been away from the internet since friday and lots to catch up on!!

Joy & Kim, i love the bumps!! Mine stomach looks very similar, but it looked like that before I was pg. haha. I just have to suck it in to make it flat. hehe. But now i feel like i just want to let it all hang out. 

Jill, no nausea for me yet!! I don't know if i'm glad or not. I have no symptoms other than tiredness. But as I LOVE to sleep anyways, maybe i'm just making excuses for afternoon naps. hehe. also, I seem to be getting out of breath really easily. Just doing the ironing earlier on and I had to have a sit down half way through. Weird.

I am getting the thirst thing too. Not sure if this is a symptom or not though.

Becky, I know what you mean about the ticker thing. hehe. Mine changes on a Monday, can't wait!!

As for the spanx...hehe. I don't think I would want to squeeze into them. Wearing tight trousers is starting to feel uncomfortable cause of the bloat. As it is now winter, I have been hiding under nice big cardigans. hehe.

Well.....just under 4 weeks until we tell the parents!!! Can't wait!! And 2 weeks til my first midwife appointment.

Nic xx


----------



## kgriffin

hope everyone is having a good weekend, i have been rocking the afternoon nap too!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Hiya ladies can I join you? I am due July 9th :) x


----------



## krwh

im due july 8!! :)


----------



## tryingfaith

biliboi2 said:


> I got mine from amazon - google spanx - there are loads of websites that sell them. Are you in the UK?

I am in the US California to be exact. I googled them and they sell them in my mall oulet...I will check them out. :thumbup:


----------



## tryingfaith

taperjeangirl said:


> Hiya ladies can I join you? I am due July 9th :) x

Hello Taperjeangirl...I love the name as I am a big KOL fan!! and your pic. of Jack and Sally love me some Nighmare before christmas..as for joining I think Dahlia is in charge of that..hopefully you can join. Congrats to you.:happydance:

Im due July 4 or 5 2012


----------



## kgriffin

has anyone thought of any potential baby names?


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

So what do you think... I'm booked for an early scan to date the pregnancy properly. I'm booked for Friday, I think I'll be 6 weeks + 0 days. We would have booked for next week, but we both happen to be off work on Friday, so it seemed easier. 

Anyways we know that we may not see the heartbeat. Have any of you had an early scan like this and not seen the heartbeat and been able to not stress? I'm a pretty level headed person and so is my OH, the engineers in us :). I really want to try the scan, the doctor said that there was no worries, if we went too early that we'd just go again a week later.

So here I am rambling and in the process I think I've answered my own question :) hahaha But any advice from those of you with early scans would be great. I think too because my HCG numbers were so high I may be a few days further ahead which may be enough and it would also be nice to know if there are 2 beans in there :) I actually had a dream last night that there were 3 hahaha at the ultrasound two hearts were beating and the other one was too small yet.. LOL

Kim


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Jessica

I've been thinking of you, hope everything is all good and that you've just been too busy to get on here :)

Kim


----------



## tryingfaith

klsltsp said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> So what do you think... I'm booked for an early scan to date the pregnancy properly. I'm booked for Friday, I think I'll be 6 weeks + 0 days. We would have booked for next week, but we both happen to be off work on Friday, so it seemed easier.
> 
> Anyways we know that we may not see the heartbeat. Have any of you had an early scan like this and not seen the heartbeat and been able to not stress? I'm a pretty level headed person and so is my OH, the engineers in us :). I really want to try the scan, the doctor said that there was no worries, if we went too early that we'd just go again a week later.
> 
> So here I am rambling and in the process I think I've answered my own question :) hahaha But any advice from those of you with early scans would be great. I think too because my HCG numbers were so high I may be a few days further ahead which may be enough and it would also be nice to know if there are 2 beans in there :) I actually had a dream last night that there were 3 hahaha at the ultrasound two hearts were beating and the other one was too small yet.. LOL
> 
> Kim

I go for an u/s this Thursday I will be 6 weeks 1 day. The dr. should be able to see a HB, I will let you know how it goes. and will even post a pic. I also had a dream lastnight smiliar to yours, But there were only 2 babies...not 3 LOL. GL!!


----------



## kgriffin

oh wow Kim! I think you may be a bit further a long too, I say go for the scan and hope for the best, and if you dont see the heartbeat, go again next week. I think i woud be concerned, but there is certainly a chance that you could see it, so no strsss there!


----------



## HisMissesCDY

Good morning ladies my boobs like two watermelons under my shirt and later this evening I will post my six week bump have a good day all


----------



## kgriffin

i cant believe you guys have bumps already, i have bloat, not bump lol


----------



## Gitlost80

I dont have a bump yet either,just my belly from my last son,lol. Still having Morning(all day)sickness.Its bad,but tolerable.Im still expecting the worst to come in a few weeks. My first Doc appt is this friday,where they will give me my prescription to anti nausea and vomiting. Im already feeling strong cravings and aversions to certain foods. For me,the blander the better.My super human sense of smell is outta control too! As I write this,I can smell the metal from my sweater zipper and its making me queasy.I find great relief from nausea by laying in the bath tub and letting warm shower water beat down on me. Im so grateful for being a stay at home mom. There is no way Id be able to function while being this sick. I cant wait till we all have recognizable big bumps! Im grateful to be pregnant in the winter during those transitional months when people can tell if your preggo or chubby.All I gotta say is yay for oversized hoodies!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey ladies,

Good luck with your early scans! I am jealous we cant have this in the UK unless any problems, hope they both go well, looking forward to hearing your updates.

I havent got a bump either only bloat and v grateful we'll be in the 'is she pregnant or chubby' stage during winter! Cant wait to have a proper bump in spring, exciting!

My hormones are going wild at the moment I am so tetchy and have zero patience, everyone is getting on my nerves! My boobs have gone from being a bit sore and tender to proper painful, like I've pulled all the muscles under my arms - ouch! Still only queasy when hungry, not feeling sick yet but very tired.

Yes we have talked names but we spoke about it ages ago long before we even started trying! We have a few favourites and once we get closer we'll get a baby name book and start really thinking about. How about everyone else?

Finally I have noticed in the past 2 days some very tiny brown spotting when I wipe. I have heard this can be normal but feel a bit sick about it. I dont know what it is or if its ok? Go away spotting you are NOT welcome!! 

Becky x


----------



## Gitlost80

Spotting may be from from a "intimate moment" maybe? 
My doctor probably wont scan me because Im so early. I only have the early appointment so they can prescribe me meds for my MS. Im trying to think of an excuse to give my doctor to persuade him to give me an ultrasound.Hmmm.........any ideas ladies?I would make up a little white lie if I had to to get em to scan me,lol. This nausea makes my tongue feel like its too big for my mouth right now!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I've been way too exhausted for any intimate moments recently so it can't be that ha ha!! Good luck getting a scan, I'd try it too if I thought it could work x


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Cecilia

i went and got my antinauseau drugs last week too.. so far i'm tolerating so i haven't started them.

As for getting an early scan, for me it's to date the pregnancy, so if you can somehow say you're unsure of your dates... for me i have a 21 day cycle. if you have anything other than the average 28 day cycle sometimes dating is necessary and the earlier the better.. before the baby is curled too much. All i did was tell my doc that i got a positive HPT on CD#21 (which is true) and she right away said that she wanted to send me for a dating ultrasound.

i hear you ladies on rocking the hoodies and cardigans!! haha definately nice!

And yeah.. i've been a bit emotional too LOL oh well OH is adjusting hahaha

Well i hope that everyone has a good evening :)

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

hey everyone
dh and i have boys names we like, but we dont like any girls names, or at least cant agree on one!
im anxiously waiting my appointment on nov. 17, 10 long days away, i hope the time flies, im getting nervous and wondering where my ms is lol


----------



## Dahlia2007

Well it seems my subscription to this thread was malfunctioning... I was wondering why I had NO emails this weekend at all from B&B. I checked this thread today and there were 5 pages for me to read!

I hope everyone is doing well, after reading all that it's still hard to figure out what's going on. 

I read something about cravings, my favorite subject : )

I want spicy food (Thai specifically), and salt and vinegar chips. Last night I discovered a great new take on water... water, ice, and a few splashes on POM Pomegranate juice. It hits the spot with me. Cheesy pizza and garlic bread sounds good too.

Baby names... I'm leaning towards shopping for girly stuff in general, but if I had to pick a girls name I would have no idea! It's hard...

I started my babysitting job today. It was easy, the lil boy is almost 3 months. I guess it will give me some great practice.

I wonder if I will get a scan since I'm straight off birth control, and my cycle hadn't returned yet. That would be nice. My appt with nurse is on Thursday

And if you're new PM me your duedate and name : )

-Laura


----------



## kgriffin

dahlia, we have the same cravings lol, all i want is cheese pizza, garlic bread and salt and vinegar chips lol, buut im having chicken stir fry tonight, what i really want is junk food


----------



## tryingfaith

Anything salty and/or sour...LOL. Now that you girls have been talking about it...after I leave class im going to purchase a bag of salt and vinegar chips..hahahaa
Dahlia...I am loving me some ice and pomegranite (sp) juice...yummy!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Dahlia2007

lol Salt & Vin Chips! What class are you taking Joy? I have an Econ class and a Business Ethics class that'll be done in mid December, and boy do I hate the econ.


----------



## tryingfaith

Dahlia2007 said:


> lol Salt & Vin Chips! What class are you taking Joy? I have an Econ class and a Business Ethics class that'll be done in mid December, and boy do I hate the econ.

I am taking pre-algebra and psychology (intro to substance abuse) I am majoring in Child Development!! only 1 semester left!! YAY! I don't think I have taken an econ class....and business..ugh...no thanks. LOL! 
I got my chips..haha I also got some Limon chips...yummy!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

I had my first us today.........baby heartbeat is 99bpm and strong......doc said its very good considering the gesational age and predicts about 150 to 160 in the next two weeks when I have another....high heartbeat girl?!? I am hoping for some pink :baby:

Me and husband made a bet on this one......who ever loses has to take the other one out for dinner at whatever place they want......I'm hoping to win because he chose Red Lobster and I can not stand seafood!:sick: 


Anyway.......i'm craving chocolate frosted doughnuts and oj......lemons drenched in salt......and the thought of milk makes me want to vomit. yuk. 

Hope everyone is well.......ready to pass the nothing tastes that great stage! 

Amy


----------



## tryingfaith

mammaspath said:


> I had my first us today.........baby heartbeat is 99bpm and strong......doc said its very good considering the gesational age and predicts about 150 to 160 in the next two weeks when I have another....high heartbeat girl?!? I am hoping for some pink :baby:
> 
> Me and husband made a bet on this one......who ever loses has to take the other one out for dinner at whatever place they want......I'm hoping to win because he chose Red Lobster and I can not stand seafood!:sick:
> 
> 
> Anyway.......i'm craving chocolate frosted doughnuts and oj......lemons drenched in salt......and the thought of milk makes me want to vomit. yuk.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.......ready to pass the nothing tastes that great stage!
> 
> Amy

YAY!!!! I have my u/s on Thursday!! I will be 6 weeks 1 day..So I hope to see a HB..I also hope for a girl...but I would love it whether it is a boy or a girl. =) I love Red Lobster...but for your sake I hope you win..hahhaa. I also crave lemons with salt...yummmeeeeee!!! Not sure about the HB rate...hope you get to be on the pink team.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Amy, you can always tell DH that you can't eat seafood ; ) Glad the U/S was a success!


----------



## Mrs__P

Wow!!! Very excited about all these early U/S. As Mrs W said, we don't get offered them in the UK unless there is something wrong or you have previous for M/C etc. So its a long wait til the 12 weeks for us.

I can't wait to hear all about them. :happydance: :happydance:

Nic xx


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi girls, 5 weeks today and feeling a little rough! MS hasnt started, I just feel a tad icky and I am so bloated. I am normally a uk 10-12 but none of my clothes fit properly and I have been in leggings for over a week now. 

I am obviously glad for all this as hopefully it means things are going well and it is all part of pregnancy, but eeeeeek, if this is what it is like without MS, what will it be like when it hits.

I also cannot wait to see how all the early U/S go!!!!


----------



## Mrs__P

So yesterday and also today I have been feeling a bit....uuurrrrgggghhh! Its when I haven't eaten for a bit. I wouldn't say I feel sick but I don't feel well.

It sort of comes in waves.

Is this MS???

Whatever it is, I dont like it!!! Been having something sweet whenever I get it and that seems to scare it off but it always comes back!

Nic xx


----------



## klsltsp

mammaspath said:


> I had my first us today.........baby heartbeat is 99bpm and strong......doc said its very good considering the gesational age and predicts about 150 to 160 in the next two weeks when I have another....high heartbeat girl?!? I am hoping for some pink :baby:
> 
> Me and husband made a bet on this one......who ever loses has to take the other one out for dinner at whatever place they want......I'm hoping to win because he chose Red Lobster and I can not stand seafood!:sick:
> 
> 
> Anyway.......i'm craving chocolate frosted doughnuts and oj......lemons drenched in salt......and the thought of milk makes me want to vomit. yuk.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.......ready to pass the nothing tastes that great stage!
> 
> Amy

Awesome news Amy!!! congrats!! i too have an u/s on friday... i could be anywhere between 6+3 days and 6+0days on friday. i hope that i get good news like you did!!! gave me lots of hope!!!!

A bet... thats a great idea..although i looove red lobster hahaha

i'm craving chicken noodle soup lol and i'm trying really hard not to eat junk.. sooo hard.. i really don't want to gain 100 lbs this time.... almonds have become my best friend...

and i hear ya on wanting to pass the ntohing tastes that great stage... lol


----------



## kgriffin

Morning Ladies.

Mrs. P, if that is ms, i have it too, just an off putting feeling, but not really nausea persay.. who knows!

my mom said that im probably having a girl because she threw up everyday until and including the day that she had me lol


----------



## klsltsp

Nic and Kate, 

For me there's no actual vomitting, and the aversion to certain foods is the beginning... and the nauseousness when i'm hungry. it was enough that i was on meds my entire last pregnancy. i've been not bad so far definately having the nauseousness... but the aversion to most foods is now starting... oh well.. it's all worth it :) my OH and i have been talking strategy to get nutrients other than carbs into me... what i'm going to try once i'm really bad is those liquid breakfast shakes, i'm going to add them to a fruit smoothie.. see how that works...

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

that's a great idea kim,
i still love all foods, and im eating for 7 im pretty sure lol
i have almost finished an entire case of goldfish crackers.. Mmmm


----------



## HisMissesCDY

Good morning ladies feeling great still no ms which feels awesome not to have... Im six weeks today yay....


----------



## klsltsp

lucky you Ericka!!

Kate how was your mom's apt?

and goldfish crackers.. hmm..yummy.. may have to pick some up..LOL


----------



## kgriffin

thanks for asking kim

her appointment was great, she feels very positive. She is forsure going to have a mastectomy, but only on one breast as the risk of the cancer spreading to the other one is fairly low. She has elected for recontructive surgery to be done immediately following the mastectomy (the cells from her back) used to recreate a natural breast. She doesn't want any implants of any sort obviously. She had her appendix burst right after her last surgery, so they aren't sure how successful this surgery will be given the placement of the cuts from the appendectomy, but the doctor said that we have a bit of time to figure things out and that the hospital will set her up with a consult with a plastic surgeon to determine if she is a suitable candidate for the recontruction. 

Overall i feel great that she is settled in her decision, as it took her a long time to come to it, and that she will only need to be in the hospital for 1 night if all goes as planned. I am praying for her daily and appreciate that she was in your thoughts.

Kate


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kate - I hope all goes well for your Mum and am really glad she feels positive and is happy with her decison. Thinking of you.

I am feeling in need of a few online BnB hugs today :-( Silly I know. Still have VERY minimal brown spotting, like the odd few tiny spots when I wipe but I am so worried. I also feel hugely emotional and hormonal. 

I sobbed this morning before work and hubby told me I need to stop stressing (hes right). My boss asked to see me privatly and asked what was wrong as I dont seem myself recently and told her I was fine! 

Now my best friend who isnt married or in a particularly stable relationship has told me today she is pretty sure shes pregnant! Hasnt had a period in ages, sore boobs, been throwing up for weeks, heart burn for 2 weeks. I am thrilled for her but if anything went wrong for me now I dont think I could handle it. I shouldnt even be thinking that I know.

I need to get a grip but feel so weepy. Anyway thanks for listening and I hope everyone else is ok and not feeling to sick or anything,

Becky
x


----------



## Dahlia2007

Becky, :hug: you are in my thoughts, as well as Kate. 

Your light spotting is normal, and I know it's easier to say that than to feel it. Always just call your doctor if you have any concerns. That's all I have for ya.

-Laura


----------



## kgriffin

Chin up Becky, you're friend should have taken a test with all those symptoms, try to think of it as a positive, you guys will be pregnant together, and you are in a much more stable situation which helps. Hugs to you, i wouldn't worry about the spotting, sorry you had a rough morning, we're thinking of you


----------



## tryingfaith

MrsW_11 :hug: :hugs:and more HUGS!!!! I will be thinking of you.


----------



## klsltsp

big hugs Becky :hugs::hugs: :hug: easier said than done to not worry about the spotting but like you already know it's normal... but we're always here for you to vent and talk to, no matter what.


----------



## klsltsp

kgriffin said:


> thanks for asking kim
> 
> her appointment was great, she feels very positive. She is forsure going to have a mastectomy, but only on one breast as the risk of the cancer spreading to the other one is fairly low. She has elected for recontructive surgery to be done immediately following the mastectomy (the cells from her back) used to recreate a natural breast. She doesn't want any implants of any sort obviously. She had her appendix burst right after her last surgery, so they aren't sure how successful this surgery will be given the placement of the cuts from the appendectomy, but the doctor said that we have a bit of time to figure things out and that the hospital will set her up with a consult with a plastic surgeon to determine if she is a suitable candidate for the recontruction.
> 
> Overall i feel great that she is settled in her decision, as it took her a long time to come to it, and that she will only need to be in the hospital for 1 night if all goes as planned. I am praying for her daily and appreciate that she was in your thoughts.
> 
> Kate

Good news with your mom. My mom had a single masectomy too, she didn't have reconstruction and so it was day surgery!!! crazy!! i would think if nothing but for the emotional side that they would keep her at least 1 night... My mom has the implant that she wears in her bra and it's worked really well for her.

Does she have a surgery date yet?


----------



## kgriffin

hey kim, no date yet, the hospital should call her anyday with a date, she was interested in the implant bra thing too, thats what she will do if she is not a candidate for the recontructive surgery. im jusst thrilled that she is being so positive, such a good role model


----------



## HisMissesCDY

is anyone else craving hot, spicy, and sweet foods can't stand the thought of salty or sour foods.


----------



## Nitengale

HisMissesCDY said:


> is anyone else craving hot, spicy, and sweet foods can't stand the thought of salty or sour foods.

I am craving all of those flavors :haha:


----------



## joeybrooks

Kate, so pleased to hear how positive your mum is being, it really does make so much difference. When my mum went in to see the pre op nurse, she commented on how positive she was and how it can really help at such times.

You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers - hope all goes well xo.


----------



## Mrs__P

Kate, that is good news. FX'd everything goes ok.

As for food cravings I am all for the savory salty things at the moment. And after reading this thread yesterday I had to go and purchase a packet of salt and vinegar crisps (or chips as you call them in the USA :winkwink:)

So today I am going out to a french restaurant for lunch with my colleagues at work. This is going to be tricky....pate....soft cheeses.....undercooked meats!! 

Really looking forward to it, lets hope I can understand the menu enough to choose something I will be able to eat!! 

And, the MS has definitly kicked in now. I feel perfectly fine in the afternoons. Mid morning is my worst time. I find eating something every hour is the best thing to do, stop myself getting hungry!

Nic x


----------



## kgriffin

you ladies are so great :)

i have no aversions to food, or any real cravings that i didnt have pre pergnancy, still no ms, trying to stay positive!


----------



## Nitengale

kgriffin said:


> you ladies are so great :)
> 
> i have no aversions to food, or any real cravings that i didnt have pre pergnancy, still no ms, trying to stay positive!

Right thee with you!:hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks for all the hugs the other day!! So appreciate your lovely support. Feeling much more positive now! Phew!! 

My best friend IS pregnant so I told her about me too and it's already easier having someone to confide in and compare notes with!! 

I've been feeling sick too in the last couple of days. They say to have Ginger which is annoying as one of the few things I HATE is Ginger, cannot bear it. Anyway decided to try it incase it stopped me feeling sick. Oh my god, I suddenly love it!! I can't get enough!! As far as I'm concerned, Ginger ale is the new wine and Ginger tea is the new coffee!! 

Finally I've decided to just come on this thread on bnb for a while. The 1st tri forum was a little stressful for me just now as I kept reading any sad posts etc and I must try to be positive for me and pea now. 

Hope you are all well ladies & thanks so much again x x


----------



## Dahlia2007

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks for all the hugs the other day!! So appreciate your lovely support. Feeling much more positive now! Phew!!
> 
> My best friend IS pregnant so I told her about me too and it's already easier having someone to confide in and compare notes with!!
> 
> I've been feeling sick too in the last couple of days. They say to have Ginger which is annoying as one of the few things I HATE is Ginger, cannot bear it. Anyway decided to try it incase it stopped me feeling sick. Oh my god, I suddenly love it!! I can't get enough!! As far as I'm concerned, Ginger ale is the new wine and Ginger tea is the new coffee!!
> 
> Finally I've decided to just come on this thread on bnb for a while. The 1st tri forum was a little stressful for me just now as I kept reading any sad posts etc and I must try to be positive for me and pea now.
> 
> Hope you are all well ladies & thanks so much again x x

glad we could be here for you! I hope to see you more in 2nd tri then. You can also get some fresh ginger root from any fruit market, and add some shavings into hot water to make your own tea with fresh ginger.


----------



## kgriffin

i tried some of the first tri threads, but there are so many of us in here, i think we are enough of a base to get the answers we need and of course the supper :)

haha i meant support. lol, im always thinking about food


----------



## tryingfaith

Hello ladies and good afternoon....

Lol, you went and purchased some salt and vinegar chips...I did the same thing that day hahahaa.
I am craving sour and salty foods...yummy. I don't have any morning sickness either, but then again I didn't have it with any of my previous pregnancies either. =)
I go for an u/s in the morning..praying everything looks good!!!


----------



## Gitlost80

Hello ladies. My MS has kept me from eating anything,unless I crave it. If Im craving it,strangely I will be able to tolerate it. I had my OH get me some Sea Bands for motion sickness to see if they would work,so far I have had em on for 2 day and I havent gotten any sicker. At this point Im desperate for relief. I am loving goldfish crackers right now.Cant be around anything with spices or garlic,meat,and even dairy is making me ill. Cream of potato soup makes my tummy happy,but my guts angry. I went and got my Ginger root today and will be trying it tomorrow. Coconut MnM's make me happy.Applesauce is a friend of mine too.No more beloved spaghetti,just plain noodles with butter. I have my appt in two days! Im so anxious. Wish me luck,and good luck to everyone else with appointments tomorrow and friday.

Becky, have you considered just going to the ER? Here in the states if you start spotting when your pregnant they will take you in right away for an ultra sound to make sure all is good.


----------



## Dahlia2007

I have a question... has anyone ever had a filling done in the first trimester? I'm sort of scared because part of my fricken metal filling has fallen off (not sure if I swallowed any of it, darn mercury). And now have a dentist appt tomorrow to get it fixed. My dentist now doesn't use the metal fillings, only the white stuff, and I did tell them I am early in my pregnancy. But I don't know if I should be getting any dental work done in first tri. Thankfully my first OB nurse appointment is tomorrow before my dentist appt, so I can ask them. But I was just wondering if anyone else has had the problem of needing to get a filling?


----------



## tryingfaith

I am not too sure, but as of right now I too have part of a filling that fell out right before pregnancy and I plan on leaving it that way until after the pregnancy....Geesh babies sure take a toll on our teeth ha?? GL...and lemme know what they say...I also need the advice!


----------



## Gitlost80

I recently found out that I have 2 cavities and need them filled. I asked my friend(last night actually)about having work done while Im pregnant. She is a dental assistant and said her Dentist works on women past 12 weeks and uses a different anesthetic for pregnant women. Hope that helps.


----------



## tryingfaith

sometimes when I come on here and comment I will log out and log back in later my user CP doesn't have this thread on it...whats up with that?? Any help would be appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## biliboi2

Have you subscribed to the thread? Sometimes I need to refresh the page (go to user CP and on the mouse click the right button and choose refresh) to get the most recent page.


----------



## biliboi2

Ohh, I', a sweetpea today!


----------



## klsltsp

Ahhh Biliboi a sweet pea :) yipee

Joy good luck at your ultrasound today!! I'm soo excited for mine tomorrow!!

Cecilia good luck with the MS... mine's not doing too bad, just nauseous most of the day unless I am full, but the problem is that I don't really feel like eating anything.. and really I am forcing food in. I'm going to have to go get this ginger root you guys are talking about, where would I find that? just at the regular grocery store?

Hope that everyone is doing well!! We have a long weekend here starting tomorrow, we get Remembrance Day off work!!

Speaking of work, thought I'd give you a quick update on my sexual harassment problem at work, I met with my bosses boss and he told me to "get over it" or I'd be moved... he's military so I'm not overly surprised, but he should know that you can't speak to civilians that way... oh well!!! off to HR this am!!

later.

Kim


----------



## Dahlia2007

ah Kim! That's just a stupid situation all together. It's hard to stand up for yourself when males are on the opposite side. 

Ginger root may be in a regular grocery store, or if you have any fruit market stores in your area


----------



## mammaspath

Dahlia2007 said:


> I have a question... has anyone ever had a filling done in the first trimester? I'm sort of scared because part of my fricken metal filling has fallen off (not sure if I swallowed any of it, darn mercury). And now have a dentist appt tomorrow to get it fixed. My dentist now doesn't use the metal fillings, only the white stuff, and I did tell them I am early in my pregnancy. But I don't know if I should be getting any dental work done in first tri. Thankfully my first OB nurse appointment is tomorrow before my dentist appt, so I can ask them. But I was just wondering if anyone else has had the problem of needing to get a filling?

How funny! I was just eating cinnamon gummy bears that I have been craving and half of my filling came out too! I totally know I ate it. I am off to the dentist as well.......I don't think it is a big deal.


----------



## tryingfaith

biliboi2 said:


> Have you subscribed to the thread? Sometimes I need to refresh the page (go to user CP and on the mouse click the right button and choose refresh) to get the most recent page.

I have subscribed to it...sometimes it is on my user CP...sometimes its not and I have to search the thread to find it. =)

and Kim....So sorry to hear...some men can be so insensitive!!! UGH!


----------



## joeybrooks

Kim good for you, I am so pleased to see you are being so strong and standing up for yourself. 

How dare he say that to you. I know people skills might not be his speciality, but he shouldnt be allowed to speak to people if that is the case!!!

I hope HR will do as they are supposed to and stand up for your rights!!!


----------



## kgriffin

kim, that's total bullshit, i would be so irritated, good job going to HR, you are totally in the right here and dont let anyone let you think otherwise.


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks Ladies.. yeah it's crazy.... HR was great this am, the guy said he was going to have to bring it to sr management just because of how this has been handled. Because he said it seems like my bosses boss is just trying to sweep it under the rug.. Unlucky for my bosses' boss is that his boss is a female and a very high ranking military official.. this won't bode well for him... oh well not my fault!!! There's enough in the news here these days with the RCMP that people are taking it seriously!!!


----------



## kgriffin

Agreed Kim!

Whats everyone up to this weekend, in BC nov. 11 is a stat holiday, so i have a long weekend :) Which is great, because i could use the sleep!


----------



## klsltsp

kgriffin said:


> Agreed Kim!
> 
> Whats everyone up to this weekend, in BC nov. 11 is a stat holiday, so i have a long weekend :) Which is great, because i could use the sleep!

Well here in Ottawa it's not a long weekend for everyone but it is for us federal employees :) We don't have any big plans, I'm going for my flu shot... christmas photos for my son..oh and hockey both sat and sun... I think too that we're going to clear the garage out so that I can get my car in it for when the snow starts.

Happy Long weekend!!!!!


----------



## joeybrooks

Nothing much on this weekend at all, I'll probably call to see my mum on Saturday as OH is likely working and on Sunday we will either watch football or go around the shops as were are in the process of redecorating and still need to get a few things.


----------



## kgriffin

Nice, I thought it was so strang that its a holiday here having grown up in Ontario and always going to school or work on nov. 11

im so glad to be having a long weekend. I just ate far too much lunch haha, i feel pretty crappy now.


----------



## tryingfaith

Ok...Im home. and I dont know what to think..=( my u/s showed a gestational sac.....and thats it!!! no yolk sac, no fetal pole. It is possible it is a blighted ovum, but I am holding on to hope that it is too early yet to see anything. ='( the dr. drew my blood again to check beta levels I am still waitin on those results, I guess we go from there to see what to do next, but I don't think I will accept a d&c at this point. I still have hope!! I will be back soon with beta numbers and any more info. I may obtain between now and then. Thinking of all of you and will catch up later..K. I know you all understand!! :nope::sad2:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Joy, I am hoping for the best turnout :hug:


----------



## tryingfaith

dr. just called hcg levels are 5229 and last week they were 2460, so he holds hope, wants me to continue progesterone and come in again next week for another u/s!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

: ) that's good news.


----------



## kgriffin

glad your betas are so excellent, i am sure your next us will be much better and you will see much more. what day next week are you going in for your ultrasound?


----------



## klsltsp

Joy big hugs!! that is good news on the HCG levels. And it is very possibly too early, my doc told me that too. Fingers crossed that everything turns out.

:hugs::hug::hug:


----------



## tryingfaith

I go next Thursday morning. My beta levels are still rising, but slower than normal. I am so scared and nervous, but I hope for the best. I hear stories of things like this happening with good outcomes, but I feel like a pesimist right now. :nope: Thank you for your support ladies. I sure need it.


----------



## kgriffin

joy, i dont want this weebsite to make you nuts or make you feel more nervous, but i have recommended it to some friends on here, might be worth a look
google. www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com my spelling may be off, but lots of stories to give hope as well.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Big hugs joy. It's great your numbers are good so fingers crossed it was just too early. Thinking of you Hun x x


----------



## Mrs__P

Awww Joy you must be going out of your mind. Lots of hugs to you! FX'd everything will be ok but it is little to reassure you. I think you're going to have a tough week. But we're all here for you. 

:kiss: :kiss: :kiss:

Nic xx


----------



## joeybrooks

Joy, good to see the numbers are going up. I hope and pray for you that all works out ok xo.


----------



## mammaspath

tryingfaith said:


> dr. just called hcg levels are 5229 and last week they were 2460, so he holds hope, wants me to continue progesterone and come in again next week for another u/s!!

Aw Joy, I'll be praying for you!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I went to see the nurse yesterday and got some blood-work done. She told me I couldn't dye my hair. I have natural hair, but do a purplish streak behind each of my ears. I thought that it would have been okay, since my stylist did her hair during her pregnancy. I think every practice has their own view on it. I got the call this morning that beta levels were 11,166. It doesn't matter much of how high they are, but rather how much they rise between days... so Joy I'm still pulling for you that it will all be okay. ANd my due-date has changed from July 1 to the 2nd. Which is just odd, because she used the same numbers as I did, and every online checker I used said the 1st, so I don't know how she got the 2nd. 

I watched "The Business of Being Born" documentary last night. It was free on my Netflix. Ricki Lake produced it and it was very eye opening for me. I really suggest that each one of you watch it, no matter if this is your first, of 5th child. It's all about how in America here, hospitals push for quick deliveries, even if that means pitocen to speed things up, or c-section to just be done with it. About 80% of births in Japan and Europe are handled by midwives. In the US that number is only 1%. The film really made me rethink my openness to epidural this second time around. My first I wanted natural, but I ended up with an epi at 7 cm. Our bodies were made to deliver naturally. It's going to hurt, but it's worth it. Now, I have the same plan to deliver natural, but if I absolutely want the epi, I'll get it again. I just want to feel my body doing it's job again. It also talks about the history of birth... very interesting. 

Has anyone else thought about natural birth?


----------



## mammaspath

Dahlia2007 said:


> I went to see the nurse yesterday and got some blood-work done. She told me I couldn't dye my hair. I have natural hair, but do a purplish streak behind each of my ears. I thought that it would have been okay, since my stylist did her hair during her pregnancy. I think every practice has their own view on it. I got the call this morning that beta levels were 11,166. It doesn't matter much of how high they are, but rather how much they rise between days... so Joy I'm still pulling for you that it will all be okay. ANd my due-date has changed from July 1 to the 2nd. Which is just odd, because she used the same numbers as I did, and every online checker I used said the 1st, so I don't know how she got the 2nd.
> 
> I watched "The Business of Being Born" documentary last night. It was free on my Netflix. Ricki Lake produced it and it was very eye opening for me. I really suggest that each one of you watch it, no matter if this is your first, of 5th child. It's all about how in America here, hospitals push for quick deliveries, even if that means pitocen to speed things up, or c-section to just be done with it. About 80% of births in Japan and Europe are handled by midwives. In the US that number is only 1%. The film really made me rethink my openness to epidural this second time around. My first I wanted natural, but I ended up with an epi at 7 cm. Our bodies were made to deliver naturally. It's going to hurt, but it's worth it. Now, I have the same plan to deliver natural, but if I absolutely want the epi, I'll get it again. I just want to feel my body doing it's job again. It also talks about the history of birth... very interesting.
> 
> Has anyone else thought about natural birth?

I would half agree on the comment about the business of being born......being a nurse and working in labor and delivery there is more to the story......alot of women get tired of being pregnant and decide when they want their baby to come so they schedule inductions up to a week before due date.....pitocin is the synthetic form telling your body to get baby to come out and sometimes your body just flat out says no! So for the safety of mamma and baby c-section is the only option to take in some circumstances. I did my preceptorship in a hosptial that delivers about 500 babies a month and have seen this exact thing happen at least once a shift so that def skews the calculated info.....

However, I am going all natural this time! Husband thinks Im cukoo but its my choice, he can be there or not........

p.s. I just got accepted back to school......moving on to my msn in nursing and then off to midwivery school! SOOOO EXCITED!:happydance: I start in the spring!


----------



## tryingfaith

Thank you all for your kind words and support...No cramping or sign of m/c, but I just have this instinct that things aren't gonna work out for me...its just my luck. I wish all the best for each and everyone of you. I truly mean that. This may be my last post, but I will be lurking...I have lost hope, I am sad to say!! GL to you all...H&H 9 months..BYE!!!:hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Good for you for going natural... not for me, i'll be a planned c-section this time. i laboured naturally last time, made it to 6 cms, had an epi at 5 cms... but then the baby kept crashing, so emergency section it was. i had laboured for about 14 hrs by this point. No women in my immediate family have delivered naturally.

Joy i'm still holding on hope for you, i think we all will, that's what support is!

Laura, i too was told not to colour my hair until the 2nd trimester. i am over half white and normally colour my hair every 4 -6 weeks.. so it's killing me!!! 

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

my hair needs to get dyed realy bad, my roots look liek a racing stripe ugh, i cant wait tht long. 
joy, let us know, all the support in the world...


----------



## klsltsp

Kate 

My doc said i could streak the hair as long as it wasn't on my scalp.... i guess chemicals get into your blood stream with a full colour...

i hear ya my sides are totally white right now.. it sucks!!! LOL

Kim


----------



## Gitlost80

Joy,Im so sorry about how your feeling. I still hope for you that you got a scan a little on the early side.:hugs:


----------



## Gitlost80

Took them a while to find it,but here it is! Due date changed to June 30, but Im still sure i will have it in July since both of my sons were overdue.


----------



## klsltsp

Gitlost80 said:


> Took them a while to find it,but here it is! Due date changed to June 30, but Im still sure i will have it in July since both of my sons were overdue.
> 
> View attachment 294980

Nice pic. Congrats. Funny my date was changed to July 5 but i'll be the end of June because i'll be a scheduled c-section :)


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Just last night the ms hit me, and it is like a ton of freaking bricks! Anyone else? I sit i feel better, i get hungry, i try to eat and BAM going to puke again! I want to sleep, but then i get hott! *i live in Minnesota and its winter, i should not be getting hott* 

my hormones are going wicked nuts, doc has me on zofran for nausea I am such high risk that he doesnt want even the slightest thing making me dehydrated, why am i still pukin if i am on zofran!!!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Raisingminime

Sorry to hear that you're sick. i am sick all day too.. luckily i'm not vomiting. My only advice is to eat whatever will stay down. For me carbs seem to work best. Maybe some ice chips to keep you hydrated?

Good luck.

Kim


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Ty kim its weird all I want is dry salad n cherry.tomatos


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Ty kim its weird all I want is dry salad n cherry.tomatos


----------



## Dahlia2007

RaisingMiniMe said:


> Ty kim its weird all I want is dry salad n cherry.tomatos

well at least that's some good food for the baby! I hope you feel better as well.


----------



## Gitlost80

It is possible to build up a tolerance to Zofran if you take it a lot. Eat whatever you crave because your body will usually let you eat whatever it is without vomiting afterward. Make sure not to eat as much as you normally do in one sitting,even if you are super hungry.Eat small amounts. Never let your tummy get empty or full.Also, dont drink anything with your meals. Eating and drinking at the same time can make you feel full,making you miserable. Sip your drinks over time,dont ever chug them quickly. MS is such an awful feeling and there isnt really any medication to take it away completely,they just take the edge off and you will probably have better and worse days. Im so sorry you are sick. Take comfort in knowing that you are not alone.There are an unlucky few that have it severely.I am one of them!:hugs:


----------



## kgriffin

thanks kim, i will wait until after i see my doc, then i need to do someting with my hair, i really need my full roots done, so that will be on my scalp, ugh, ill see what my options are i guess. im not vomitting either, but i dont feel great , i get the hot and cold too


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good... very busy... my MS is getting worse... i really should start the meds... my stomach will feel great and then as soon as i put food in it... ahhh it's spinning.

Anyways have a great day everyone.

Kim


----------



## Mrs__P

Morning Ladies.

UUrrrrggggghhhh!! Is how i feel today. I woke up in the middle of the night last night thinking i was going to be sick. But I managed to drop off again. Today I just feel so tired and I am trying to work but its so hard!!

I am planning on going to the gym later so maybe that will make me feel better. But all I want to do at the moment is sleep!

MS.....hmmmmm......sort of on and off. I think I am delebretly making myself feel worse by thinking about it, sounds really strange I know. But if I am busy and not thinking about it I feel ok.

Hope you ladies have had a good weekend.

Nic xx


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Ms is bad really bad cha.tea has become my friend


----------



## Gitlost80

Weekend was pretty uneventful. Im exhausted all day. I also feel better if Im busy,but the exhaustion keeps me from doing much. I made the hard decision last night to get spayed,lol,after this baby. My body has a rough time during pregnancy and I dont think I can go through it again.I also cant take any form of BC without being a crazy. Even if we ended up winning the lottery and could afford 10 more kids,I would never wanna be pregnant again. I wonder if you can donate your tubes to another women in need. I would totally do it. I got my dissolving Zofran tablets this weekend too,and although they take the edge off,Im still sick.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey everyone,

Thinking of you joy, I hope you are ok Hun and still keeping fingers and toes crossed for good news.

I am also feeling sick a lot now. Havent been sick and dont really feel like I might be sick its just a nagging nausea. Also feeling exhausted. Have the day off today and has been heaven. Got up at 10.30am, had a nap at 4pm and will have an early night!! Ham sandwiches are my best friends.

Excited to see all the blueberrys on the tickers! Hope everyone is ok and the sickness is not too awful. Only 5 weeks till we are 12 weeks and fingers crossed this should pass for most of us. I know 5 weeks feels like ages though.

xxx


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

I'm pretty sure this pregnancy is after me! The ms is hard to fathom how bad it has gotten, the doctor and i discussed it if i don't hold anything down again tonight i need to come in for fluids tomorrow. 

BLA!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Poor you - big hugs. x


----------



## klsltsp

RaisingMiniMe said:


> I'm pretty sure this pregnancy is after me! The ms is hard to fathom how bad it has gotten, the doctor and i discussed it if i don't hold anything down again tonight i need to come in for fluids tomorrow.
> 
> BLA!

Poor you! :hugs: stay strong.


----------



## Gitlost80

Sorry Mini Me,I have been there. Getting the IV breaks the MS cycle. So you will at least feel better after the fluids.They say you get MS worse if you are having a girl,or twins, but I was extremely sick and had 2 boys.


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Thanks guys its ironic never.was.this.sick and had.two.girls hopefully its a boy thing


----------



## kgriffin

joy, hope to hear from you soon

as for ms, i dont really have any, i feel a bit off but im certainly not running to the bathroom like some of you, lucky i guess, im just scared still, cant wait to get to my appt on thursday, still feels far away.


----------



## tryingfaith

Mrs W 11 and Kgriffin THANK YOU!! Its nice to know you are concerned and still holding out hope. I have been doing a lot of sould searching and I am still confused and somewhat numb to it all. I had another beta test drawn today and my numbers are still rising. 5229 last thursday and here we are 4 days later and they are 10260. The nurse is so nice and considerate of my feelings I just love her. She says I can come in for an u/s tomorrow that she will make time for me, or I can wait a week to see whats going on. I think I want to wait, but then I think I just wanna know, so many thoughts going through my head..Im just lost sometimes but I still hold hope, even if this baby doesnt make it atleast it was mine for awhile, and if it does what a miracle from GOD! I wish I knew what to do...but I don't! I would hate to go and not see anything in that little sac again, but waiting for what could be inevitible is also hard, because I want so bad to have a baby! What makes me undecisive is that I have heard hcg levels will continue to rise even if this is a blighted ovum. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 

H&H 9 months to you all!


----------



## Photographer

Hi ladies

Have missed the thread for ten days or so as we are away on holiday. Seems like everyone has been having a variety of experiences. Sorry to hear about your worries, joy. Hope things work out. 
I've only had nausea and massive aversions to foods and smells. A bit of dizziness too and exhaustion. Minor cramping.

Actually, I had a funny experience. I was in Ireland and got rather faint like I was gonna be sick or pass out. So I sat down and I thought I was hallucinating as about 20 pregnant women walked past in a few mins. Turned out I almost fainted outside a maternity clinic! Lol. Was very weird.

Would love an update on how everyone is doing. Lots of love.


----------



## klsltsp

Joy 

i'm sorry i'm not sure what i would do if i was in the same situation. Not an easy decision. You are a very strong woman, stronger than i think i would be.

Good luck and you're in my prayers.

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

Joy, i dont know much about blighted ovums other than what I read on that website I told you about, I didn't know about the levels continuing to rise, did your doctor tell you that? I think I would go for an ultrasound today and then maybe again next week depending on the news, i know its hard, having a loss is a terrible thing, devestating really, i went through tht earlier this year, and i certainly hope thats not your fate, but I am hopeful for you.


----------



## tryingfaith

kgriffin said:


> Joy, i dont know much about blighted ovums other than what I read on that website I told you about, I didn't know about the levels continuing to rise, did your doctor tell you that? I think I would go for an ultrasound today and then maybe again next week depending on the news, i know its hard, having a loss is a terrible thing, devestating really, i went through tht earlier this year, and i certainly hope thats not your fate, but I am hopeful for you.

Thank you ladies for all ofyour support.

I had bw done yesterday and the levels went up...not doubled but rose from 5,229 to 10,620!! I am not sure whether this is normal, but I believe I read somewhere it is possible. I want so much to think things are ok, and have even changed my mind about waiting for the u/s...I think were gonna go today.. despite my fears. I have to have closure!


----------



## mammaspath

tryingfaith said:


> kgriffin said:
> 
> 
> Joy, i dont know much about blighted ovums other than what I read on that website I told you about, I didn't know about the levels continuing to rise, did your doctor tell you that? I think I would go for an ultrasound today and then maybe again next week depending on the news, i know its hard, having a loss is a terrible thing, devestating really, i went through tht earlier this year, and i certainly hope thats not your fate, but I am hopeful for you.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all ofyour support.
> 
> I had bw done yesterday and the levels went up...not doubled but rose from 5,229 to 10,620!! I am not sure whether this is normal, but I believe I read somewhere it is possible. I want so much to think things are ok, and have even changed my mind about waiting for the u/s...I think were gonna go today.. despite my fears. I have to have closure!Click to expand...

Joy,
Let us know how it goes! we are always here for support. :flower:


----------



## kgriffin

We will certainly be thinking of you xo


----------



## HisMissesCDY

It looks like your numbers doubled Joy best of luck praying for you....


----------



## biliboi2

Fingers crossed for you Joy x


----------



## tryingfaith

You are all awesome....Thank you for thinking of me..I will keep you posted...:hugs:


----------



## kgriffin

FX!!


----------



## klsltsp

Ahh Joy I think I've checked the board a hundred times,even though I get the emails telling me when someone has posted... justing hoping to hear some good news... FX'd


----------



## kgriffin

im checking tons too! We are here for you regardless so please keep that in mind. private msg me if you need to, we are all rooting for you.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Me too. Huge hugs joy, thinking of you and praying for you that all is ok. We are all here for you. Lots of love x


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Anything yet joy??? 

I have been thinking about you non stop! Thursdays my big follow up day to see if were going to see a fetal pole or heartbeat..its like Russian roulette but my doc said as long as our numbers keep going up were in the right path! I can't help but cont to pray and think of you!


----------



## kgriffin

raisingminime - sorry, i dont know your name. we have appts on the same day, looking forward to comparing notes :)


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Lol sorry it's Michelle:) lol awesome I am all freaked out i have had 8 mc in my lifetime and the second ultrasounds always tells it all but my #s are going up so hope is alive:)


----------



## kgriffin

fx michelle, i have only had one loss but i can imagine how awful 8 is, i think you are going to be 9th time lucky :)


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

kgriffin said:


> fx michelle, i have only had one loss but i can imagine how awful 8 is, i think you are going to be 9th time lucky :)

I havemorning sickness soo bad I had to get fluids soo.thats a.great sign


----------



## kgriffin

who knew we would feel so great, feeling like total sh*t lol


----------



## tryingfaith

=) im smiling because there are many messages just for me..Thank you!! However I am out of the July DDC. The dr. still saw nothing but a sac and now my placenta is starting to seperate. This is good though because as soon as this is over I can heal and try again. I have not lost faith and you gorls rooting for me halps me through it all. I will be around to check in, I want to know how things go with your appts this week...would love to hear success stories for you ladies.


~Always remember, it's ok not to be perfect~


----------



## Mrs W 11

Awww joy. I am so sorry to hear this and sending lots of love and hugs. It's fantastic that you are being so positive and that once you have healed you can try again. I hope you will still check in on us here and hopefully come join us again when you are expecting again, fingers crossed it won't be too long. You are still one of us and part of the club even if this means you'll end up with a later due date, I know you'll get your 2012 baby. Take care of yourself just now x x x


----------



## Mrs__P

Oh no Joy. That is very sad news. Sending Hugs. You are being so positive! I hope the best for you and a 2012 baby.

Love

xx


----------



## kgriffin

Joy, thanks for the update, we have all been thinking of you, stay positive, and we expect to be you back here shortly, regardless of your DD :)


----------



## klsltsp

Joy thanks for the update, your attidue is amazing!! good luck and we'll see you soon. :hugs:


----------



## Photographer

Oh joy so sorry:) 

PRaying for your 2012 miracle xx


----------



## tryingfaith

Im still hopeful...nothing is gonna keep me down. Im too determined for that!

Thank you!!!:hugs:


----------



## kgriffin

the same thing just happened to my friend in my ttc after loss group. ugh, frustrating. i love your spirit joy!


----------



## tryingfaith

kgriffin said:


> the same thing just happened to my friend in my ttc after loss group. ugh, frustrating. i love your spirit joy!

Im so sorry for her loss...:nope: ...thank you for your kind words!


----------



## kgriffin

*kinda pissed.*

so i call my doctor to see if i need to drink water before my appt tomorrow, and the receptionist tells me they have a hand held, but im only scheduled for a follow up, so i asked, follow up to what? She said this is NOT a pregnancy consult and nothing "big or important" will be done tomorrow and i will have to schedule that appt for another time! and it takes like 2 months to get into see her.. UGH! if they dont give me a proper appt, im going to see my family doctor to get an ultrasound requisition. imsoo mad


----------



## Nitengale

tryingfaith said:


> =) im smiling because there are many messages just for me..Thank you!! However I am out of the July DDC. The dr. still saw nothing but a sac and now my placenta is starting to seperate. This is good though because as soon as this is over I can heal and try again. I have not lost faith and you gorls rooting for me halps me through it all. I will be around to check in, I want to know how things go with your appts this week...would love to hear success stories for you ladies.
> 
> 
> ~Always remember, it's ok not to be perfect~

Sending hugs from Washington! Your faith is simply beautiful!


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

ok I have two dd and morning sickness has never been a issue like it is this time around, when i am actually not puking, i am having heartburn so bad my chest kills me. I am on zofran and it only seems to help the 20 mins after i take it the doc is having me take it with two tums. Here raises another problem, i can't chew the tums without wanting to puke it up! So my OH has to crush it for me and i have to mix it with juice and take it like a shot glass lol. 

I am such a freaking hot mess

A blessed hot mess

but a hot mess non the less... I have to go back to the doc to figure out what to do cause my sugars just keep dropping and keytones were in my urine:/


----------



## kgriffin

where the hell did my symptoms go?


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

kgriffin said:


> where the hell did my symptoms go?


Maybe I have yours and mine???


----------



## biliboi2

My symptoms also seem to have gone - I just have sore boobs now when they move/bounce around, not all the time. And the cramping has gone.


----------



## Mrs__P

Morning Ladies.

I am with you guys here in that my symptoms this morning....completely vanished!! I feel on top of the world! This is very good. I would like it to continue like this for the next few months.

Probs no hope of that though.

Kate, your drs office do not sound very helpful at all!! They must realise what we go though in this first tri, and that we really look forward to any drs appointments. They sound very uncaring. I hope you manage to get another appointment.

I have my first appointment with the midwife on monday afternoon. I can't wait. Not quite sure what will go ahead as its not a booking appointment. Maybe just family history etc. 

And...as for today, I sure hope I continue to feel this good all day as I have a concert later. :happydance: I hope bubs hasn't got its hearing yet :haha:

Nic xx


----------



## klsltsp

kgriffin said:


> *kinda pissed.*
> 
> so i call my doctor to see if i need to drink water before my appt tomorrow, and the receptionist tells me they have a hand held, but im only scheduled for a follow up, so i asked, follow up to what? She said this is NOT a pregnancy consult and nothing "big or important" will be done tomorrow and i will have to schedule that appt for another time! and it takes like 2 months to get into see her.. UGH! if they dont give me a proper appt, im going to see my family doctor to get an ultrasound requisition. imsoo mad

Kate how irritating!! urg....keep us posted on your apt today!

All i know for the lack of symptoms, is that i feel great first thing in the morning... until i drink or eat something.... urgg... michele sorry to hear about your bad ms.... maybe it's a boy this time. hugs :hugs:


----------



## biliboi2

Well ladies, I went for my first appointment with the midwife today. She took my blood pressure. Because I am 11 + weeks by LMP (7 weeks by ovulation) she said she will need to book me at home next week. I said it was very awkward with work and could I do an evening or come to the surgery. She said no because it takes longer than the 15 min slot she is allocated at the surgery. So she is coming to me at home one day next week, she is going to ring on my mobile first so I can leave work and get home (so I dont have to have the whole morning off). 

She also kept saying I was 11+ weeks. I asked about going privately for a scan if that would avoid taking time off work but she said she would still have to book me anyway.


----------



## kgriffin

hey everyone, just got back from my appt. she locum doctor was nice, she did a pap and gave me orders for a bunch more blood work, changed my due date to July 2, but im still 7+4, so i dont know how that works, anyways, no ultrasound, but she gave me a req and i made an appt for nov. 29 and got on a cancellation list in case something comes up sooner. they didnt even weigh me though, just asked my prepregnancy weight. hmm... oh well, i have another appt set up with her on dec. 12. and dh was sick today so he came to my appt with me :)


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

today was my first real appointment! 

I have to tell you after 8 losses, seeing a babys heart beat is the most emotional thing I have ever experienced with my dd's i was emotional. After trying so long today was a amazing feeling, yup so amazing for the doctor I have been working with and I we forgot about how sick i have been lol my little guy (lets be optomistic and say boy lol) has a heartbeat of 133 bpm!~ Another ultrasound next week this high risk doc is amazing he told me todays u/s was a freebie, oh then called and had me come in for some drips lol!


----------



## Gitlost80

You must be having a boy,I had horrible Sickness with my 2 sons! I think I may be taking on someone elses symptoms also cause I feel worse everyday. Besides the constant nausea,I cant seem to digest ANYTHING! Whatever I attempt to eat gives me serious gas,bloating,indigestion and Im going crazy! Whatever I eat for breakfast Im still burping up at dinner time! If I was rich,Id have the doctors put me in a medically induced coma till Im like 20 weeks along and not sick! I feel like this will never end.I rather give birth everyday then deals with my MS everyday.:cry:


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Gitlost80 said:


> You must be having a boy,I had horrible Sickness with my 2 sons! I think I may be taking on someone elses symptoms also cause I feel worse everyday. Besides the constant nausea,I cant seem to digest ANYTHING! Whatever I attempt to eat gives me serious gas,bloating,indigestion and Im going crazy! Whatever I eat for breakfast Im still burping up at dinner time! If I was rich,Id have the doctors put me in a medically induced coma till Im like 20 weeks along and not sick! I feel like this will never end.I rather give birth everyday then deals with my MS everyday.:cry:

my symptoms are just like yours! Everyday i feel worse and have this overall crappy feeling inside! It really freaking sucks big DONKEY! but once again blessed to have a sticky bean! 

It better be a boy cause its my last and i can't survive with three girls!


----------



## Gitlost80

I feel blessed too,but its hard to smile when your Throwing up so hard that you have to sit in the bathtub naked while throwing up into the toilet just so you wont leak urine on the floor because your dry heaving so hard ! I know that sounds terrible, but its true. Today is a little more mellow, but I cant have any of my clothing touching my neck or tummy because it makes me feel claustrophobic and nauseated.Too bad they didnt find a cure during my reproductive years. Im sure they will come up with one as soon as i get my tubes tied.Hang in there.Take comfort in knowing that its going to go away at some point and if this is your last baby, you will never have to feel this way again,unless you drink a whole bottle of Tequila to yourself then get hit by a Semi the next day(because thats how Im feeling right now).


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Gitlost80 said:


> I feel blessed too,but its hard to smile when your Throwing up so hard that you have to sit in the bathtub naked while throwing up into the toilet just so you wont leak urine on the floor because your dry heaving so hard ! I know that sounds terrible, but its true. .

Its ironic you say that, I am sitting in the bathtub right now! (on my phone) lol because I am doing the same FREAKING THING! my OH thinks its crazy that i have to sit in the bathtub like this (im puking in a trash can)


----------



## klsltsp

wow you two are amazing!!!

So here's a question for you, i got a call today from the docs office telling me that they got the results from my scan and that they are referring me to the OBGYN right away because i have a cyst on my right ovary. i am not sure if i should be freaking out or not...

Kate your apt seemed okay was it?


----------



## Photographer

Am so jealous of all you ladies getting to go for appointments and updates. Here in UK, they only see you at 10-14 weeks and I haven't been told when that might be yet. It's hard not to know any information for so long. Not having many symptoms either....feel so sorry for you girls sitting in the bathtub and puking! Sounds awful, hope there are folks nearby to look after you ladies! xxx


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

So my amazing OH was up all night nausea :) Bless his heart!

I had a cyst on my ovaries during my first pregnancy they just watched it VERY closely to make sure not to cause any complications.


----------



## klsltsp

Michele.. that's so cute about your OH LOL

That's good to know about the cyst, i have so many questions!! haha i'm going to see if my OBGYN will move my apt up with this cyst, i'm not supposed to see him until Dec7... did they do extra scans to keep an eye on the size of the cyst? did yours disappear?


----------



## kgriffin

hey kim, 
i wouldnt be too worried, its good that they aare following up, i had some cysts about 2 years ago, but they went away on their own which was great. 

my ultrasound got moved to monday, i hope it goes okay, im super nervous.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Wow, lot of news. I am still thinking about you Joy : )

And Cecelia and MiniMe, what a ride you've had. Are you both able to work? Or are you stay at home? I hope something can find you comfort soon!

I had a cyst a few years ago, that went away on it's own. I'm not sure how it can affect pregnancy, so I hope it's not a big issue for you or anything. 

I am really wanting to sched an u/s. At the office I go to, they say 18 -20 wks for the only scan . But for my 1st pregnancy I had 4 u/s, so I don't get it. I have good insurance, so I am going to ask my doctor on Monday.


----------



## kgriffin

that seems like a long time to wait Dahlia, hopefully you can schedule something soon for some peace of mind.


----------



## biliboi2

Ohh Dahlia I wonder what fruit you will be tomorrow! Is it a raspberry?


----------



## kgriffin

rapsberry is 8 weeks :) cant wait until we all get to be a peach! (13 weeks!!)


----------



## Photographer

Hey girls, is anyone else experiencing/has experienced unusual anxiety/depressed feeling in the 1st tri? I suddenly feel so bad and anxious, plus total insomnia. Not sure if I should just ride it out. has been a few days now....


----------



## Dahlia2007

I have not, but I would say that I felt a little depressed during my first. But I think that was the combination of it not being planned, me being young, and scared, etc. It was more like spurts of anxiety during my times of unsure-ness. Are there certain feelings that are contributing towards your anxiety? Your mind may just be a little stressed underneath all the joy of having found out you're pregnant. Just know in your heart that your life is going to change, but it will be good. Also, I would stay away from reading negative things during this time if you are a little sensitive. Just concentrate on the happy and be close with your OH


----------



## tryingfaith

Hello ladies, glad to things are going well for you all.

I started bleeding a little after taking cytotec on Wednesday. I am bleeding very very little after taking these pills, but the dr's tell me It will happen and everything looks fine..No fever or anything as of right now. my HCG level has gone down just little Monday it was 10,620 last night it was 8,427. Good sign?? I guess!

If I dont talk to you before Thursday ...hope you all have a good Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## kgriffin

photog - i sometimes have feelings that im very overwhelmed and didnt expect this feeling since this pregnancy was planned, but dahlia is right, our lives are going to be forever changed, but i am certain you are up for the challenge.. keep your head up

nice to see you joy, good sign with the numbers, im glad the bleeding is light, hopefully the process does not take too long and you can get back to ttc very soon!


----------



## kgriffin

photog - i sometimes have feelings that im very overwhelmed and didnt expect this feeling since this pregnancy was planned, but dahlia is right, our lives are going to be forever changed, but i am certain you are up for the challenge.. keep your head up

nice to see you joy, good sign with the numbers, im glad the bleeding is light, hopefully the process does not take too long and you can get back to ttc very soon!


----------



## Nitengale

To the depression/anxiety question:

This is my second pregnancy and it was planned and I am happy about it but I have been definitely feeling more anxiety and mixed emotions. I also have had insomnia for about a week now. I am sure as uncomfortable as it feels it is probably a normal pregnancy thing. So much is going on in our brains and bodies. Just remember these feelings will pass :flower:

Elaine


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Dahlia2007 said:


> Wow, lot of news. I am still thinking about you Joy : )
> 
> And Cecelia and MiniMe, what a ride you've had. Are you both able to work? Or are you stay at home? I hope something can find you comfort soon!
> 
> I had a cyst a few years ago, that went away on it's own. I'm not sure how it can affect pregnancy, so I hope it's not a big issue for you or anything.
> 
> I am really wanting to sched an u/s. At the office I go to, they say 18 -20 wks for the only scan . But for my 1st pregnancy I had 4 u/s, so I don't get it. I have good insurance, so I am going to ask my doctor on Monday.

i have disabled little girl so i don't work. If I did I am sure i would be fired now, after all this dehydration now im having horrible bowel movements that are making my rectum bleed. This baby has to be a boy, girls are not this much trouble!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey ladies, hope everyones had good weekends! I'm a raspberry as well today - yippee!! On a weird symptom note I started itching yesterday.... My scalp, neck, chest, back, under my arm pits and bikini line madly itch, worse at night and a bit like prickly heat rash. Had my 1st drs appt over a week ago and haven't heard from the midwife yet. 

X


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyones had good weekends! I'm a raspberry as well today - yippee!! On a weird symptom note I started itching yesterday.... My scalp, neck, chest, back, under my arm pits and bikini line madly itch, worse at night and a bit like prickly heat rash. Had my 1st drs appt over a week ago and haven't heard from the midwife yet.
> 
> X

I'm scracthing like a dog with fleas, this pregnancy has been like no pregnancy i have ever had! And i have been pregnant 11 times! *8 mc 2 girls and the current. I am having horrible constipation, vomiting, and my doc is just excited I have stayed pregnant this long! I hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

i think the various moods/emotions are normal, it may be worth mentioning to your doctor if you start to feel like it's too much to handle, i read something last week that many women experience depression during pregnancy.

You ladies with sever morning sickness make me feel bad for feeling bad with my all day nauseau... lets hope this all passes soon :)

Joy big Hugs

Laura i can't believe you may have to wait until 18-20 wks.. i think i'd go crazy :) LOL as for the cyst, the only problem from what i've read is that they don't want it to rupture while pregnant, so if it gets too big then they may have to operate.. normally in the second trimester... i assume this will likely mean more scans to keep an eye on the size of this thing...

As for me, well i'll be having another scan this week.... i spotted on saturday, started off as pink when i wiped, then later in the day some minimal brown discharge, it's gone now and there was no cramping. My doctor friend told me it's very normal at 7-8 weeks when the placenta is taking over and embedding but none the less a little unnerving...so i'm being sent for a scan this week just to ease my mind... i'll call tomorrow and see if i can get an apt for wednesday.

Well have a good week ladies :) i'm loving the raspberry... a few more days :)

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

hey kim, glad you are having another ultrasound, its good just to check right? im sure its alll fine, and i think that is normal too :) 

my ultrasound is tomorrow, im getting nervous but im sure it will be fine, i still feel off so im not terribly concerned, its at 1 30 so at least i dont have to wait all day for it, and ill be at a meeting all morning so my morning will fly by.

hope everyone's weekend was great

kate


----------



## klsltsp

good luck tomorrow Kate!!! it will be amazing :) keep us posted on how it goes!!


----------



## Mrs__P

Morning Ladies.

I feel so bad for you guys that are having bad morning sickness!! I have had nothing the past week. The only thing is a couple of nights I have woken up feeling really sick. Like there was something lodged in the back of my throat, not nice. I hope it all eases up for you.


Kim, don't worry too much about your cyst. There is nothing you can physically do to change anything. They will monitor you closely, which might mean a few more scans etc so you will get to see your baby more often.

Jill, you should speak to your doctors re an appointment. I have mine today at 8 weeks for bloods etc. i will then be refered for a scan around 12 weeks.

RASPBERRY!!!!! Ahhh....so excited. It has seemed to take forever to get here!

Joy, we're all still thinking of you. xx.

So, my bloating seems to have gone down! I did notice this morning that I have put on a couple of pounds though. Not too worried. I haven't been working out so hard at the gym and I have been eating a lot more so its expected. Still not showing at all though. Quite glad as I have 3 weeks til we tell everyone!

Also, my first midwife appointment today. Yesssss!!!! But OMG am I scared. Never had my blood taken before. Eeeekk!!!

Nic xx


----------



## Mrs__P

OMG I've just remembered something completely stupid I did yesterday and thought i'd share.

So planned to go to the cinema with my friends. We all made our own way there as we live in different towns. When we get there the showing is all sold out!! 

I was in tears!! I have no idea why, i had planned it all week. It wasn't even a really big film that I had been looking forward to seeing either!

I have no idea, so I spent the journey home sobbing. Hormonal or what!! haha

Nic x


----------



## HisMissesCDY

Hey ladies... okay quick question I don't want to sound silly or crazy but I have been feeling fetal moment CRAZY RIGHT... but DH felt and seen it too and said it better not be two in there... I don't know how normal it is to feel moment at 8 weeks but this is my 4th pregnancy and someone said that you could start feeling moment sooner... what do you ladies think...


----------



## Gitlost80

Good afternoon ladies! Im just sitting on my butt watching a Baby story. Was sick all weekend,but was able to eat everything I had a craving for,which was Jack in the box! As sick as I am I have gained quite a few pounds already. Im craving the worst food but its all I can keep down.Hot showers are the only thing that takes all my sickness feeling go away, so I have been sitting in the tub more often than not. I am a stay at home mom, I too would have been fired by now because there isnt one day in the last 3 weeks that I would have made it too work. My guts have also slowed to a crawl,causing bleeding if I hang out on the potty seat too long. I had this with my previous pregnancies also. My whole digestive track,from top to bottom suffers during pregnancy.Im not as motion sensitive as my last pregnancies. I couldnt even ride in a car without continuously vomiting,but that hasnt been happening this time. Thank God! 

I know some of you have had ultrasounds and will soon be getting ultra sounds...All I gotta say is WOOHOO!, I WANNA SEE PICTURES!


----------



## mammaspath

I had my 8 week us and everything looks good! Hb is 156 and the tiniest lil peanut ever! I was super excited. My husband has never seen an us so he was extremely happy. I think it makes it more real for him. Anyway all is good here!:cloud9:


----------



## klsltsp

mammaspath said:


> I had my 8 week us and everything looks good! Hb is 156 and the tiniest lil peanut ever! I was super excited. My husband has never seen an us so he was extremely happy. I think it makes it more real for him. Anyway all is good here!:cloud9:

yipee congrats!!!


----------



## kgriffin

hey 
does anyone know about measuring? im 8+1 but only measuring at 7+1. cause for concern? otherwise, the hb was 154, no picture though!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Kate

i don't think there is any cause for concern, how long is your normal cycle? you probably just ovulated late or implanted late.

Congrats on the heartbeat!!! yipee!! 

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

Thanks kim!! my average cycle is 32 days, i guess it makesa sense, im just worried about everything, i go back to the doctor in 3 weeks, hopefully she uses the doppler


----------



## klsltsp

Kate well if you have a 32 day cycle that makes total sense, i'm the opposite with a 23 day cycle, they actual used my ultrasound to date and not the first day of my cycle, they may do the same for you. yipee!!!


----------



## Mrs__P

Kate, i'm sure its nothing to worry about. 1 week is nothing. I have heard before that they use 2 scans to date you so it may change again at your next one.

I had my first appointment with the midwife yesterday. She did family history and bloods. And she phoned the hospital and booked me in for my first scan!!! - Its on 20th December when I will be 12 weeks. So excited!

Does anyone else not feel pregnant yet?? I have no symptoms at all. I haven't put weight on, i'm not bloated and just feel completely normal. Should I be worried??

Nic x


----------



## kgriffin

i wouldnt worry Nic, i dont feel pregnant either, i just feel a bit off, congrats on seeing the midwife and im so happy you have your ultrasound booked!


----------



## mammaspath

kgriffin said:


> hey
> does anyone know about measuring? im 8+1 but only measuring at 7+1. cause for concern? otherwise, the hb was 154, no picture though!

I would say you are fine.......hb sounds great! they didn't change your due date right?


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Well ladies im in the.hosp getting fluids suppositorys vitAmens and anti nausea meds ms won


----------



## kgriffin

mamma - it was just an ultrasound tech, so they didnt mention my due date, im not sure if it wil change or not based on the size of the embryo. We'll see i guess, thanks for the positive note :)


----------



## klsltsp

RaisingMiniMe said:


> Well ladies im in the.hosp getting fluids suppositorys vitAmens and anti nausea meds ms won

Poor you. Feel better soon!!


----------



## kgriffin

anyone else ridiculously gassy? sorry if that is tmi, it just started though and its so embarressing!


----------



## tryingfaith

I just wanted to share a poem that a true friend posted on my wall...Actually how me met is quite extraordinary!! It was October 2009 and 2 in the morning. I was awaken by my dogs barking like crazy..they bark, don't get me wrong...but their bark was much different this early morning. I went outside to hush them when all of a sudden I hear someone screaming for help. So, I yelled back "where are you?" and got this response.."I am in the flume" This is a (waterway) behind my house. Chelcie an 18 year old girl was in this waterway with nothing but a shirt and underwear on..she removed her clothes because she was being sucked under from the weight of her clothes ans shoes plus she didn't know how to swim. She was hanging onto the side of the cement wall for her life. I got the police out there and my husband and a cop got a rope and pulled her out...she is ok now, but always reminds me how special I am for saving her..=) So, here is her poem that she read and claimed it reminded her of me...I &#9829; it.

Angel Mom's New's Letter &#9829;
&#9829; I will always be your mother
He will always be your dad
You will always be our child
The baby that we had
But now your gone.....
but yet you're here
We sense you everywhere
You are our sorrow and our joy
There's love in every tear
Just know our love goes deep and strong
We will forget you never-
The child we had, but never had
And yet will have forever..... &#9829;


----------



## Photographer

kgriffin said:


> anyone else ridiculously gassy? sorry if that is tmi, it just started though and its so embarressing!

Yep! lol


----------



## klsltsp

Joy

What an amazing story. You're a hero!!

And what an amazing peom, truly beautiful.

Kim


----------



## klsltsp

Photographer said:


> kgriffin said:
> 
> 
> anyone else ridiculously gassy? sorry if that is tmi, it just started though and its so embarressing!
> 
> Yep! lolClick to expand...

yup.. here too LOL


----------



## kgriffin

wow joy, what a story, see, Karma will come back around your way :)


----------



## klsltsp

hello all, well i'm a little nervous, have a scan in a few hours.. to make sure everything is okay, i had some minor spotting on saturday which started as pink then finished as brown....


----------



## kgriffin

good luck at your scan today kim, thinking about you!


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks Kate :)

Scan went well, the baby is growing like crazy, measured 8 w 0 days today, so right on schedule, the heart beat was 172 bpm. Also good was that the ovarian cyst shrank.. although the fibroid grew.. oh well LOL

ahh relief.. :happydance:


----------



## kgriffin

that's amazing kim, congrats, jealous you are right on schedule lol, thats a VERY strong heart beat :)


----------



## kgriffin

so dh and i just got facebook, and low and behold, MIL posted our pregnancy announcement on FB at 5 weeks! what the hell.


----------



## biliboi2

Oh no! That's not very nice!


----------



## klsltsp

kgriffin said:


> so dh and i just got facebook, and low and behold, MIL posted our pregnancy announcement on FB at 5 weeks! what the hell.

OMG that's sooo not cool!! how mad are you and DH? I'd be furious!!!


----------



## kgriffin

im pretty angry, dh didn't seem to care, said he wasnt suprirsed and that she is thrilled, but what the hell, and i obvouisly cant say anything, the damage is done.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh Kate I'd be really angry too, sometimes people really don't think do they. 

So glad the ladies who have had scans have all gone well, so amazing to see your tiny baby and hear the heart beat. I am so jealous as I am in the uk so no scan till 12 weeks! Can't wait! 

Happy thanksgiving to all you bump buddies over the pond! Have a lovely weekend. 

Xx


----------



## kgriffin

hopefully the next few weeks pass quickly and your scan gets here!!


----------



## kgriffin

happy friday all


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy weekend!! Dh and I are telling my mum and sister today and my dad tomorrow the happy news!! My sister has an 18 month old daughter so will be really excited for us! Can't wait. 

Will be an olive tomorrow, happy days, another week closer to the lovely 13 week peach which equals 2nd tri, seeing baby on out first scan, sharing the happy news with everyone, hopefully feeling less sick and not as tired, OH and Christmas!! Bring it on 

Have great weekends all x 
L


----------



## klsltsp

Have fun telling your family Becky!! sooo exciting.. and your scan and christmas and everything will be here before we all know it!!! man i need to start shopping!!!

Have a great weekend everyone!

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Kim, they were all thrilled! Just wish I didn't feel so sick this weekend x x ps I haven't started my Xmas shopping either!


----------



## mammaspath

im not gonna lie morning sickness F*&(&ing sucks..............just sayin.........
Sorry im about to lose it today!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::hissy::hissy::hissy::sick::sick::sick::sick::finger:


----------



## Nitengale

mammaspath said:


> im not gonna lie morning sickness F*&(&ing sucks..............just sayin.........
> Sorry im about to lose it today!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::hissy::hissy::hissy::sick::sick::sick::sick::finger:

Hope you get some relief soon! :flower:


----------



## kgriffin

i havent done any xmas shopping yet either, and i have to send everything acorss the country, i guess i should get on that soon. 

becky, enjoy telling your family :)


----------



## klsltsp

mammaspath said:


> im not gonna lie morning sickness F*&(&ing sucks..............just sayin.........
> Sorry im about to lose it today!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::hissy::hissy::hissy::sick::sick::sick::sick::finger:

i hear ya... nothing appeals to me and i'm nauseous all day every day... it's getting old awefully fast... i'm taking the meds but they only help to take the edge off and make me VERY tired... not sure it's worth it...

Hope you're feeling better than me!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

It's olive week ladies  x


----------



## kgriffin

wooo for green olive!! we aare all sooooooo close to 12 weeks, hope it gets here soon,
when are everyones appointments? my next one with my doc is dec. 12


----------



## Dahlia2007

I have sometimes gotten nauseous, but it's only in the morning before I eat breakfast. So I hop outta bed and chow on some cereal, and I'm fine. And it's not nearly as bad as some of you ladies. I'm so sorry you're still feeling bad : (

Anyone showing? I just look fatter in the tummy, but not much. My boobs have stopped hurting today, and they don't feel as large.


----------



## Photographer

Dahlia2007 said:


> I have sometimes gotten nauseous, but it's only in the morning before I eat breakfast. So I hop outta bed and chow on some cereal, and I'm fine. And it's not nearly as bad as some of you ladies. I'm so sorry you're still feeling bad : (
> 
> Anyone showing? I just look fatter in the tummy, but not much. My boobs have stopped hurting today, and they don't feel as large.

Am not as bad as other but slightly nauseated a lot of the time. Ive lost like 7-8lbs since becoming pregnant but my belly sticks out more than ever. must be bloating! Quite a few people have said there is something 'different' about me. I think it's because pregnancy is making me so subdued compared to normal....
Am really feeling for you ladies who are suffering from vomiting etc! Hope there are folks looking after you.

Lots of love to all you brave ladies. x


----------



## kgriffin

i have a small, very small bump underneath another bump (fat bump lol) but this one is much harder, and more defined, and new! Getting blood work done today, prenatal screening etc.


----------



## biliboi2

Well ladies, got my booking in appointment today. Will update you all later! I wonder if she will book my scan for this week, as by my dates I am 9 weeks on Thurs, but by their dates I am 13 + weeks.


----------



## Nitengale

Biliboi2: wishing you the very best! 

My appointment is not till Dec. 14th. Long ways to go.

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi everyone!

I haven't been online for a few days!!

I hope everyone is doing well. Very excited to be the 'olive' week!! Its going fast now!!

Sad to hear of everyone suffering with the MS. I haven't been too bad. I do feel quite sick if I don't eat for a while though. 

Snacking for the UK right now but i'm getting fat!!! I need some healthy snacks!!

And I think my scales are going to have to go in the bin else i'm going to get obsessed!!

20th December for my first scan!! 3 weeks today and counting.

Woop!!

Nic x


----------



## biliboi2

Well, the booking in I thought was going to last an hour, was only 25 mins. She just went through family history and filled in a form for me to have a scan. Said I should get one for next week.


----------



## klsltsp

hey ladies

Kate congrats on your bump :) i can't hide mine anymore.. oh well it is expected, i was in maternity clothes at 11 weeks with my son... haha

My next apt is Dec 7, it's our fist with the OBGYN, i'll be 9 wks +6 days, i hope he can get the heartbeat with the doppler :)

And i had to gush a little about my OH, he's amazing... and has been soo supportive, i feel like i'm very lucky :)

Okay hope everyone has a good day.

Kim

P.S. Kate any updates on your mom? has she had her surgery yet?


----------



## Dahlia2007

biliboi2 said:


> Well ladies, got my booking in appointment today. Will update you all later! I wonder if she will book my scan for this week, as by my dates I am 9 weeks on Thurs, but by their dates I am 13 + weeks.

that's quite a difference in dates!


----------



## biliboi2

Yes, I ovulated on cd48. Cant wait for scan to confirm dates now! Should have a letter through the post for a scan next week.


----------



## kgriffin

hhey kim, thanks for checking in, my mom still does not have a surgery date, but the surgeon said she cananot get her reconstruction for at least a year, so she is going to do the mastectomy first, hoping to get a date in the new year, it would be nice to have the cancer stuff behind us before the baby arrives, :)


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi all, been a while since I have posted, but I have been reading.

I had my booking appointment yesterday, it went well and I have my scan booked for 12 December.

I am feeling very strange at the minute. I am absolutely so happy and excited about being pregnant, then the next minute I am freaking out about all the changes there will be and worry if I'll be any good at it. I know it is probably just the hormones, but I feel so bad for feeling this way. I know I will love my baby when it is born, but it is hard to bond with it at the moment when it is making me feel so rubbish and so tired - am I a horrible person or is anyone else the same??

Hope everyone is doing well xo.


----------



## kgriffin

joey - i think we all have moments like this, not to worry.

i've gotta say, im not tyring to offend anyone or trying to cause any riffs, but rather trying to make this thread a bit better.

Does anyone notice that when one person posts, someone else will post and not comment or answer the question that a different poster asked? it all seems kind of superficial (obviously not referring to everyone!) but we are on here to support eachother, so please, let's all please do our part to support one another and respond to other posters, i know i have posted in the past and then the next person just goes on to talk about themselves and i think why am i even bothering posting on this thread anymore, again, not referring to everyone, and surely i cant be the only one who is noticing that.. if the thread continues in this way, i will have someone else take over as the original poster because i cant really be bothered.

please dont think this is all my hormones talking lol, i have been thinking of whether or not to even mention this for a few weeks now, anyways, just a thought.

in saying this, i want to thank Kim for being a huge support the last few weeks to me and i hope i can support you, and all of other girls on this thread the same way.

Kate


----------



## Nitengale

Joey: I definitely have those moments, I am having one right now. I just chalk it up to hormones and a big life change. That's enough to do it. Sending big :hugs:

Kate: thank you for being honest. More support and responsiveness will make this thread even better. How are you doing?


I'm pretty tired, like really tired actually. I still have to wait till the 14th for my scan. It's taking forever. Last time around by this time I had already seen a sac and heard the hb. So I'm having to practive the virtue of patience.:haha:

Hope you ladies are doing well.:flower:

Elaine


----------



## klsltsp

Hello Ladies

Kate I think that's a great idea, and well said, I too had noticed. And you have been a great support to me too!!! BTW my mom was a "D" cup and had a single masectomy, she hasn't had a reconstruction, she has a prostesis (sp?) and I can't even tell which one it is!!!

Joey, I think what you're feeling is totally normal, I felt a lot like this with my first one, and even now I feel that way sometimes and this is my second. There are lots of big life changes and I think it's good to acknowledge these feelings, they're not wrong!! they're normal!!! the baby will come and you will have bonded, no need to worry and then you'll wonder why you worried and you'll also wonder how you ever managed without him/her.

Well I'm still feeling pretty sick, I'm taking the max morning sickness meds that I can and I am still pretty much sick all day every day.. oh well...

How are the ladies with sever sickness doing these days??

I'm sure this board will become a lot more active again once everyone starts getting their first scans done and such over the next few weeks :)

Take care ladies and chat soon!!

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

Elaine - I know it seems like forever waiting for your scan, but 15 more days!!! I will countdown with you!

Kim - im glad your mom's surgery has been so successful, my mom is a B or C cup, and like I said, its not about esthetics, so she just wants the damn thing gone so she can move on! She was thinking about the prosthetics as well, time will tell, one day at a time right? Sorry to hear you are still feeling sick, I am feeling sick at night mostly and just still soooooo exhausted, i hope this 12 week mark comes soon for all of us successfully!

Joy - still thinking of you, not sure if you read this thread anymore, but if you do, best wishes from all of us!


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi Ladies.

Kate, great post, I think we all needed a bit of a boost!! I really hope you get some good news for your mum before christmas so you can relax and enjoy.

Ladies with sickness.....i really feel for you guys!! I have had a couple of days when i've felt off but thats it. I think i'm one of the lucky ones!!

I have also noticed that my boobs have grown...brilliant!! haha, be nice if they'd stay afterwards. Also, if i push my lower abdomen I can now feel a hard part.....yay!!! Baby is on its way up and out hehe.

So.....scans....I thought i'd made a list of when everyones first scans/next appointments are. here is what I have so far:

Kgriffin (Kate) - 12 December
Joeybrooks - 12 December
Nitengale (Elaine) - 14 December
Mrs__P (Nic) - 20 December
Klsltsp (Kim) - 21 December

It will give us all something to look forward to!! Let me know of anymore and i'll add them on.

Nic x


----------



## Mrs__P

OOohhhh!! Also, its 7:30am and I am chomping on the remains of my pic and mix from the cinema last night....this is no good!! lol

Nic x


----------



## mammaspath

I've had two scans already so far so I assume I won't have one until the end of February.........Ill keep updating......

MS is still killing me! I was taking zofran but it made it worse so I am trying some herbal supplements now...........lordy lordy I cant wait for the second trimester!


----------



## kgriffin

nic - thanks for making the list, it will be nice to root each other on for our appts! I am so glad to hear of your tiny little bump, i have the same thing, cant beelive i can feel it at 9 weeks, its not noticible at all though lol, i guess another 10 weeks or so.

Can you ladies believe in another 9 weeks we will be able to have gender scans (for those of you choosing to do so!) i always say this pregnancy is crawling by, but really, we are at 9.5weeks, i want to be a 12 week plum!!

mammaspath - sorry your ms is so bad, hope you are feeling on the up and up very soon

my mom got a call this morning, she has a pre-op date on dec. 9th (woo!!) this will be with the plastic surgeon and operaating doctor for her mastectomy. They originally said she couldnt see the plastic surgeon for another 9 months or so, so im so glad they were able to at least set up a date to make a plan, hoping her surgery will happen in January, it will be nice for her to have peace of mind, but not have to go under before Christmas. thank you to all of you for your support through this, much appreciated :)

p.s. Is it friday yet :(


----------



## Dahlia2007

Yes Kate I see what you mean. I am probably guilty of it, there are a lot of people to keep up with on this board, but I will try harder. Sometimes it' just a genuine miss of a post. 
(And in writing this I got you and Kim confused, for her mom has had the surgery ,and your mom is still waiting) I know like you said, it's important to just get the bad stuff out of the boob, and that right there is a wonderful progression!

All you MS sufferers, I just can't imagine! Especially if you have to work, or take care of other kids. I know you're waiting for 2nd tri to get here...

Joey, I had those feeling with my first as well. And here I am with my second feeling different again. But more feelings of guilt... like what is this new baby going to do to the relationship I have with my first child. I broke down crying the other night because I felt so terrible. Basically, I wanted this second baby FOR my daughter, so she would have someone to grow up with, so she wouldn't be lonely when older (and of course because I have always wanted 2 also). And it's strange the way it's playing with my mind. I only get that way when I dwell, so I try not to dwell and concentrate in the happy parts of being pregnant and expanding out family. 

Nicola, I feel like my boobs have shrunk! Well initially, they were large and in charge, but now they seems to have gone back down (kind of scares me, b/c the tenderness isn't really there anymore). My scan won't be here til some time in February : (


----------



## klsltsp

nic thanks for the list!!!

mammaspath.. i feel your pain, i'm on diclectin.. it helps a little... but not much... hope we're both feeling better soon !!! :)

Kate great news for your mom!!! just so you know the recovery is physically pretty fast after a masectomy. My mom had it on a tuesday and went to a concert on the thursday!!! crazy.. for her it was the emotional that was hard, like your mom she just wanted the breast gone!! so it was unexpected for me and my sister when my mom woke up from surgery and couldn't stop crying, it was like the reality suddenly hit her.. :(

Laura my boobs haven't been that tender either.. they are bigger and i keep telling my OH to enjoy them while he can!! haha since i`m normally an A cup :)

well i`m off for a nap i just had a really bad wave of nauseau.. yikes.. naps are what helps best!!!


----------



## Mrs__P

Amy, 2nd tri will soon be here. Lets just hope that will clear up your ms!!

Laura/Amy, February seems such along way off!! But without wishing time away it will come round fast as soon as christmas is over.

Kate, Gender scans!! OMG, scary thought. We're team yellow though so I guess it wont matter to me. Though I look forward to knowing whether everyone else's bump is pink or blue! Also, thats great news for your mom. FX'd for her. I agree after Christmas would be better but at least you'll hopefully have a date to go on. Stay positive.

Joey, everything will be fine and perfect as it should be. I think I am still sort of not believing I am preg. I think its just cause no one knows yet, I have hardly any symptoms and no bump. The time will come. hehe.

Well as we wish for friday (friday it is for me), I am off work tomorrow to go Christmas shopping and have a friends wedding on saturday. I don't tend to log on over the weekends so I hope everyone has a good one and catch up with you all next week when we will be 10 weeks!!!! (I cant remember what fruit it is, hmmm).

Nic xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Nic it's prune next week!! I'm just on my phone but will be back later to reply to everyones posts x x


----------



## kgriffin

dahlia - that seems so far away for your scan, not to worry though, im sure your little bean is fine.

Nic - that's great you are tream yellow, i would like to be, but dh wants to find out and thinks it will be easier, and well he cant keep a secret for the life of him lol. I think it will be cool to know too, won't be long now either way. Enjoy your Christmas shopping

wooooooo to prune next week! We are all getting there, :)

Kim - sorry to hear your mom was so emotional, its hard to see your parents like that, i hope she is much better now as Im sure she is, I think my mom will be emotional too, but she should bounce back fairly quick


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kate &#8211; I hadn&#8217;t noticed and have probably been guilty of not always replying to posts but I totally agree that your suggestion would really help make the thread more supportive which would only be a brilliant thing. Thank you for bringing it up and motivating us all &#61514; I have now started noticing it happen on other threads too and it isn&#8217;t very nice. Great news that your Mum got her pre op date, fingers crossed she has her surgery in January for the new year. Thinking of you. Keep us posted x
Joey &#8211; I am sure your feelings can be totally normal and part of the pregnancy hormones. Great news you have a scan booked though and hopefully soon come 12 weeks you will feel less emotional and anxious. 
Ladies with sickness I also feel for you all. I still feel nauseas on and off but not as bad as I did at 6/7 weeks although maybe I am getting used to it now! Just feel lucky I haven&#8217;t actually been sick and hoping it passes soon for those being so sick. Hugs xx
Nic &#8211; Thank you for keeping the scan list! I had my first drs appt 3 weeks ago and heard nothing, can&#8217;t wait for scan news from everyone and to hear who is having blue and pink! I am team yellow like you Nic &#8211; who is finding out the gender and who isnt? Ps have a great weekend Christmas shopping and enjoy your friend&#8217;s wedding. 
Kate & Nic so exciting that you feel a bump when you push down on your abdomen, I keep prodding but nothing yet! Anyone else? 
Have a great Friday tomorrow everyone and fantastic weekends! If I don&#8217;t post before happy start to 10 weeks and prune week next week!!
Becky x


----------



## Gitlost80

Hello all,yes Im still alive, but the MS is making me wish I wasnt :( Its hard for me to even sit and write this. Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## Photographer

Can I ask a quick question? Has everyone now had a scan or had word of a date for when their first scan will be? I'm in the UK and haven't heard a peep. Just one meeting with the midwife at 5 weeks for a 5 min chat then nothing. It seems nearly everyone else knows when a scan will be or has had one?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Jill, I haven't had a scan yet and won't until February. With my first baby I had 4, but since this is my second, and they don't think I'm high risk, and I knew my dates and all that, the 18-20 wk gender scan will be all I get : (


----------



## Photographer

Oh wow, such a long wait! Man, i'll be praying for patience for you til you get to see your wee baby! xx


----------



## kgriffin

jill, i hope you hear soon, its frustrating when you just want to know whats going on!! 

gitlost - i hope you feel better soon


----------



## biliboi2

Jill, I would give your midwife a ring to say you havent had confirmation of a date for a scan. If you are nearly 10 weeks, you can expect your scan between weeks 10 - 13.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jill I haven't heard anything at all yet either x


----------



## kgriffin

Hope you all hear your dates soon, i dont know when my next one is, but i had to tell work on Friday, i had like a meltdown lol, work is getting so stressful and i just started crying and at that point i had to say something so i told my 3 superiors, one asked if it was planned, isn't that disgusting? of course it was, but if it wasnt, its no ones business, what the hell, i was pretty offended, wish i said something when i should have.


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi all, have been thinking too about what was said about just posting and not necessarily responding to other posts and I am sure I am guilty of it too - apologies, I will try to be a more considerate poster in future - it will certainly make for a better thread!!!

RE finding out gender, OH always said that he wantd to know asap etc, but we were out with friends at the weekend and told them our news and when they asked if we would find out before the birth, I sat nodding, only to turn and see OH saying no, so I guess I am just team confused at the minute lol! 

It is good to see everyone's scan dates coming in, thanks for compiling the list of them!!! I was surprised to have mine at 10 weeks, I thought with my 12 weeks falling over christmas I would be left waiting until the new year. This time next week it will be all over, I am a little anxious, half expecting there to be nothing there!!! Fingers crossed it all goes well. Hopefully we will all be able to add some lovely scan pictures soon.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone,

Hope you all had good weekends?

Kate I am so sorry to hear about work and how stressful it is. Maybe it was for the best that you did tell them so that they know now why you might be finding things hard/tiring just now. I cant believe one of them asked you if it was planned though &#8211; how dare she, some people do say some very odd things. I hope things do get a bit easier at work for you soon.

Jill have you heard any news on your scan yet? My midwife finally called last night &#8211; whoop! She seemed really nice and is coming tomorrow to do my booking in appointment so I&#8217;ll be sure to come and up date all about it after so we can start to compare notes together etc  She also said she would tell me all about the 12 week scan and downs syndrome screening options and that my scan will be before Christmas so thats a relief, cant wait.

Aww Joeybrooks maybe OH will change his mind again, do you really want to find out the sex or do you not mind. Lots of people say they don&#8217;t like the idea of buying neutral but I think babies look gorgeous in creams, browns, greens etc.

Hope you all have good weeks.

Becky xx


----------



## kgriffin

thanks becky :)

so i just took a TFT - temporary full time position at hospital closer to my house, from jan - May, then I will take my 4 weeks holidays then take mat leave. the job should have much less stress. looking forward to it, but its shift work. ugh..


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi!

Kate- Yup, some people have no common sense. I haven't got that question yet, but I may! I haven't officially announced anything on Facebook. lol. I have just told a few friends and my family. The new job sounds better that it's closer. I sure do hate driving in the snow! Oh yeah, question, don't Canadians get 8 months maternity leave? I read something about it in someone else's thread. In US we only get 3 months, but thankfully I'll be SAHM

Joey, I agree with Becky in that babies look good in those colors, but my main thing, shallow as it sounds, is having the perfect going home outfit for baby! Major pinks if it's a girl, and well, probably cream or yellow if it's a boy. But we do plan on finding out the sex, so I will be able to pick all that stuff out. You have plenty of time to figure it out! 

As for scans, I finally called my insurance company and they said any and all x-rays or radiography are 100% fully covered. The ridiculous part was that my doctor had originally told me that I can only get a 20 wk anatomy scan because that's all that's needed! I am totally requesting a dating scan, which hopefully I can get done before the darn new year : )

I have been feeling a bit more drained if I don't eat in time, sort of nauseous, so I've been trying to eat on time. 

Hope all is well with everyone else.


----------



## Mrs__P

Morning Ladies. 

Writing from a very snowy place today!! It so festive here now. Bit of a scary drive to work though!

Jill & Becky, FX'd you get your scan dates soon!!! It will give you something else to look forward to before christmas hopefully.

Laura - I hope you manage to get a dating scan as 20 weeks is so far away!! FX'd.

Kate - I'm sorry your managers reacted so insensitivly to your news. Its so rude!! But at least they know now so if you're not feeling well or having a bad day then they shouldn't judge you. But, it does sound like they still would anyway. How inconsiderate!!.....update after reading.....this new job sounds really good. I hope everything goes well for you and you can relax.

Joey - Not long til your scan!! I am really looking forward to mine. But I understand your worries as I am the same. It will be such a relief to know everything is ok. 

And make sure everyone uploads their scan pics!!!

Gender Scans - Becky I agree with you, why does a baby have to be dressed in pink or blue?!!! There are so many lovely baby clothes out there in all the other colours. I never wear pink and am more likely to wear blue! lol. I know if we found out we'd end up with a very large pile of knitted clothing in either just pink or just blue. I wouldn't be happy with that at all.

I have a little bit of a rant also. So I had a friends wedding on saturday and I couldn't drink. At the evening party another friend said to me so are when are you having kids, anytime soon? (we got married 8 months ago) I was like errrmm...we've not decided yet. Then she kept pointing at my drink and said....so you're not drinking then, hey? I wonder why. And she kept pushing me and saying different things. She recently had a baby so I know she noticed the signs as I was really bloated and my boobs just looked huge. But I would have thought she'd understand that if I haven't told you i'm not ready to!!! Why did she have to keep pushing me. It really annoyed me. Then she went and told one of my other friends and she kept looking at me funny too. I was fuming!!!! It is none of her business to put me on the spot!! urrrrgggghhh!!! OK, rant over.

Nic x


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Wow it's been a while since i've popped in .. sorry :)

Joey i am like you can't wait for my scan, it's on the 21st, even though i've already had 2 :) i have my first OB apt tomorrow, so i'm hoping that he hears the heartbeat! And we are team confused too!! LOL we have decided that we are going to have 2 babies, and we'll find out on one and not the other. So first i wanted to find out this time and he didn't, then we flip flopped hahaha

Kate that's crazy about your supervisors.. people can be soo insensitive sometimes, i get the "was it planned" a lot too, my OH and i have not been dating very long so people assume it was an oops!! but it's none of their damn business!!! So glad you found a new job that should help with the stress levels!!

Becky good news on the midwife calling!!! let us know how that goes today!!! so excited for you!!!!

Nic some people huh, you`d think people who`ve just been through a pregnancy would be more sensitive.. poor you! And it's snowing here today today, but just a little so it's very pretty :)

Laura good news talking to your insurance company, hopefully you can get in before christmas, it baffles me that your doc hasn't sent you for dating scan since you were just off the bcp... hope you get to see your lo soon!!!

Well hopefully all of you other ladies still waiting for scan info get it soon!!

Well chat soon ladies :)

Kim


----------



## Photographer

Hey girls, 

Thanks so much for encouragements! I called up and they had forgotten to refer me for a scan- the hospital had no idea who i was, lol! Still no letter, oh well......

Man, I can't believe people were rude enough to ask if your babies were planned! Totally nobody's business. 

Btw, has anyone's sickness gone? I feel fairly normal now- eating more normally, not feeling sick. At first I was worried about MC but there doesn't seem to be any cramps or discharge.... does this sound normal?


----------



## mammaspath

Photographer said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Thanks so much for encouragements! I called up and they had forgotten to refer me for a scan- the hospital had no idea who i was, lol! Still no letter, oh well......
> 
> Man, I can't believe people were rude enough to ask if your babies were planned! Totally nobody's business.
> 
> Btw, has anyone's sickness gone? I feel fairly normal now- eating more normally, not feeling sick. At first I was worried about MC but there doesn't seem to be any cramps or discharge.... does this sound normal?

Morning sickness is still kicking my butt most days! I quit taking zofran because it was making me more bloated/gassy and that let to horrible cramping and making ms more intense..........it was like an opposite effect.........im praying that it is relieved in the second trimester......which is in about 2 weeks.......omygoodness its going by fast already!:wacko: but i am so over the first already.....im tired of ms!

Just reading about everyones thoughts on finding out what baby is makes me so look forward to second trimester......yay for all off us!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I hope all is well with joy and there is one other girl that hasn't posted for a very long time.....i sent a private message......no response.....if you still read up I hope your doing ok.

afm.........husband def wants to find out.......i have a feeling its a girl....he wants a boy.......idk......i just want a healthy baby!

Anybody else "have a feeling on what they might be having?"


----------



## kgriffin

ladies, hope we are all doing well today!

Dahlia - mat leave in Canada is 50 weeks! So almost a full year, shy of 2 weeks of course, that sucks that the US is only a few months, i would hate that, man Canada is the best, free healthcare, and great mat leave! Thanks for the congrats on the job. 

I had another coworker ask if it was planned, i guess im getting use to hearing that now, ill be 26 in jan, so its not like im 19 or something, maybe its my age thats why people ask, either way, ive been married for over a year, mind your damn buesiness! lol

Nic - thanks for the congrats, looking forward to something a little lighter on the work front, sorry to hear about the wedding, some peopl elove to pry, she probably has an idea nd just wanted to be excited with yoru news together, who knows, hopefully she was coming from a good place, but i agree, you will share it when you are ready.

Kim - glad to see you back, we missed you! hah any updates with you?


mammaspath - i think we are having a girl, i keep picturing a girl, and dh is certain its a boy lol, go figure. We have finally picked names, if its a boy, we will name him Myles, and if its a girl, we will call her Reid. I like boy names for girls, i was never very feminine/girly, so i think Reid is really nice, 

Anyone else thought of names?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Nic- probing you for answers was not very sensitive! Some people just don't get it. I would have walked away and rolled my eyes. 

Kate, yes, you sure are lucky to have a nice 50 weeks with your child! We do have a few names in mind, but I'm still not sure on them . I feel like it's a girl just because it's very similar to my first pregnancy, but I could be all wrong. I like Grayson for a boy, and as for girl... I don't know! I think he likes Audriana. Nothing sounds to great too me so far. Maybe Morgan, or maybe Rylan. 

I can't wait to see the scan pics coming up!


----------



## klsltsp

haha Kate you're so funny!! the big update here and the reason i've been so busy is that we've been moving my boyfriend in.. yup we're not even living together yet which is why i get so many "was it planned" questions. We had decided to start trying when he moved in, which was planned to be January, so i came off the pill in the fall to let my cycle regulate and imagine that preggo!! haha i'm 35 and he's 36 and when you date at my age, well it's different than in your 20s, you have some pretty serious conversations early because certain things are deal breakers, such as wanting kids. i knew from the first time i met him that he was my soul mate, crazy i never believed in that stuff before but i have to tell you it was worth the wait!!! i've been on my own since my son was 3 months old. 

So how's that for an update! hahaha 

Jill i think it's totally normal for the sickness to start to subside, i am feeling the same way!! i remember my doctor friend saying that most peoples' HCG levels start to level out about 10 weeks so the sickness starts to fade. i'm hoping mine is really fading i had it for the full 9 months with my son and i'm amazed at how good i've felt the last few days!!!

mammaspath i think we're having a girl :) although statistically it should be a boy since my OH's family hasn't had a girl in 72 yrs!!!! and he's got 4 brothers!! i can't wait to see!!!

my OH surprised me and said he's going to get us a 3-D ultrasound for about 20 - 25 weeks, they say they are 99% accurate on the sex :)

As for names we have Kaitlyn (not sure on the spelling yet) for a girl and we're having a lot of trouble with the boys name. Kate i love your names, Myles is my brother's name :) and i love Reid!!

Okay that's enough babbling from me, i'm making up for being away hahaha

Kim


----------



## klsltsp

Oh and Laura we are lucky here in canada to get a full year!! my OH and i are sharing, i'm taking 8 months, he's taking 4 months, then i'm taking 3 months of leave without pay!!! But you're lucky because you're a SAHM!!!


----------



## kgriffin

kim thats nice you are splitting the paternity leave, what a nice idea. That's great you have your boyfriend moving in, who cares what people say/think, you dont have to defend your decisions/pregnancy to anyone. some people have a lot of nerve. 
If you are stuck on boys names, maybe i can shoot a few suggestions out, we have so many boys names we like, but took us forever to pick a girls name, we like Nolan, Jackson, Jasper, oh so many lol. boys names are so easy for us. girls are much more difficult, thats why i think we are having a girl haha


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks Kate :) yup for a while we were going to wait to TTC but decided that we would only be doing that so that other people wouldn't think we were crazy.. but then we decided screw it we both knew what we wanted and decided to do what was best for us.. we want 2 and i'd like them both before i'm 40 so there's not a lot of time.. not really anyways :)

So update for me, saw the OB today, he's awesome, spent about 45 mins with us answering all of our questions. We discussed VBAC vs another c-section, but based on why i sectioned before we decided that another c-section is best, which i'm okay with. He said we'll have my date at my next apt in 4 weeks :)

Also i think we have a boys name.. Cameron... :)

So Kate any updates on your mom?

HOpe the rest of you are doing well :)

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

wow cameron is a very nice name :)

glad your ob spent so much time with you Kim, its nice to not feel so rushed isn't it?

my mom is going for her pre-op consult tomorrow with both the operating doctor and the plastic surgeon, her appointment is supposed to take up a full day, so i hope she is able to learn a lot and come up with her best possible situation, and getting a surgery date would be wonderful too! Thanks for asking :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone!

Wow Laura I can&#8217;t believe you only get 3 months maternity in the US &#8211; is that in all states? Gosh thats a huge difference, we can take up to a year in the UK. Although statutory maternity pay isn&#8217;t great so its what you can afford really. At least you&#8217;ll be at home with baby anyway. Fingers crossed that you do get your dating scan before new year!

Nic where do you live to have all that snow, you must be up the other end of the UK to me as I am south coast! Definitely no snow here but it&#8217;s crazy windy today. I cant believe your friend kept pushing you about not drinking at the wedding, some people just don&#8217;t think about how they are making the other person feel do they. Kate is right, she probably wanted to be excited with you and didn&#8217;t realise how you felt. We have a friend who suspects but luckily his wife tells him to shut up and stop prying! 

Have you got your scan date Jill? I too am feeling a little better. I still feel nauseas but less often (although that could be because I&#8217;ve mastered eating regularly and don&#8217;t go anywhere without food in my bag!) and still feel tired but slightly more manageable now. I can make dinner most nights whereas before I just went to bed when I got home! Hope you are still feeling ok anyway.

Amy sorry to hear you are still really suffering from morning sickness :-( I hope it passes soon for you once we get closer to 2nd tri. So interesting to hear what everyone thinks they might be having!! I always thought I would have a girl but since I got pregnant whenever I picture baby its always a boy and strangely before I mentioned this to DH he said the same to me. We wont find out anyway but we both think its a boy! Seems like I am the only one as you all think you are having girls. Will be fun to see what we all end up with!!

I like everyones names! Kaitlyn is lovely for a little girl. I love Oliver for a boy but DH isn&#8217;t sure as its very popular in the UK at the moment and also he likes Olivia and knows if we have a boy called Oliver we cant then use Olivia in future! I also like Olivia but our girls name is Amelia. I like Amelia Rose but Rose doesn&#8217;t go that well with our surname. I wanted Jane as its my middle name and my Mums name but my sister used that for my niece. So thats it so far and we&#8217;ll get a baby name book later on to have a more detailed look.

Kim thats so exciting that your boyfriend has moved in. Kate is right it isn&#8217;t anyone elses business but you sound so happy and I think its fab that you have met your soul mate and if it feels right you should always go for it! Its really romantic. 

I hope your Mums appointment goes well tomorrow Kate.

My booking appointment with the midwife went well. We discussed a lot of medical history, she took bloods and urine sample and told me lots about what will happen. It was exciting for something to finally be happening and made it feel more real. My scan date should come through soon.

Take care all xx


----------



## mammaspath

so i was watching the doctors you tube video on the gender predictor test you can do after 10 weeks......anyone have any input on that?


----------



## kgriffin

mammaspath - i have heard they are decent, i know it worked for one girl i use to talk to on here and she tried it again this time and feels confident, but come on! we are almost there!! Patience is a virtue!!


----------



## Photographer

Girls, thank you so much for enquiring. I had to make a further 3 phone calls and get some folks to actually do their jobs, but they finally told me I have a scan on 19th December- our 2nd wedding anniversary! Hopefully it will be a nice anniversary gift to see a wee healthy baby with a strong heartbeat on the screen. 

On another note, 3 months maternity seems so short! I couldn't imagine having to leave them so young. In fact, i really feel for all working mothers (I will be one but slightly different as I work on illustration from home). 

Has anyone run into financial difficulties because of pregnancy btw? How do you all plan financially for baby? 

Btw, girls, I totally spoke too soon about MS. It left for 2 days and came back worse than it has been for the entire pregnancy. We had a hurricane here yesterday too so I've been just lying down for like 48 hours. Feel like a hibernating squirrel! 

Becoming pregnant is kind of like getting married! Nobody tells you about the really hard bits until it's already done. lol. 

What's everyone going to be doing this weekend then? 

Lots of love to you all. 

x


----------



## klsltsp

Good morning ladies.

Becky glad you're feeling better, me too.. I am still nauseous mostly all day long but it's not rolling as much as before and I'm able to eat more things so that's good. Glad your mid-wife apt went well, I know what you mean about it being so real now it's all very exciting, hopefully you get your scan before christmas :)

Jill sorry your feeling better didn't last :( hopefully it will dissappear all together in a few weeks, that's what I'm hoping for that's for sure. Glad you got a scan date, especially before christmas.

Amy I've never even heard of this gender prediction thing, I'll have to look it up!!!

Kate so does your mom have a date? how did it go yesterday?

Laura have you had any luck in getting a dating scan?

Have a good weekend everyone!!

Kim


----------



## Dahlia2007

I am not going to bother with the gender kit. I can wait until 20 weeks for that ; )

I love that name Cameron, Kim. I know I first heard it in the movie Ferris Beuller's Day Off. lol. And that's great that you two have moved in together. It's going to make things a lot easier once baby comes, and with getting prepared.

I haven't got my date scan yet, but I hope to get a date for one on the 22nd, which is my next OB appt. 

Kate, did you mom get a date set yet?

Jill, I was sort of worried about things financially, but then I got this amazing babysitting job, and I can basically save up all the money for our savings and use some for baby as well. I have been looking for good baby deals (diapers, gear, clothes). But I can also use baby gear from my last pregnancy. As for the actual payment on bills, I have insurance, where I'll only have to pay $1,000 all together for the birth. I do receive WIC, which is like healthy food assistance for pregnant women. And good to hear you get your u/s soon!

This weekend I plan on gift wrapping, and buying whatever it is that I also need to get!


----------



## kgriffin

hmmm finances eh! I am trying to get mine in line, still paying off student debt and some credit cards, lovely time of year isnt it. I hope to have some money saved for the baby of course, but i think we will get on just fine. How about everyone else?

photog - haha you are so right about the marriage analogy! Funny but true way to look at it!

Kim - thanks for asking, my mom went today, they are calling her next week with a date, liekly around the end of jan. looks like she will be able to get a breast made from stomach tissue, they said she will be lop sided but she of course does not care. i wish i could fly home for the surgery.


----------



## Nitengale

Hey ladies!

After some spotting that started Wednesday, a couple ER visits, and ultrasounds it looks like i am going to lose this bean. It stopped developing a couple weeks ago and I didn't know. I wish you all the best luck, health, and happiness through your pregnancies and after. 

Take care of yourselves and your precious babies. :hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

Nitengale said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> After some spotting that started Wednesday, a couple ER visits, and ultrasounds it looks like i am going to lose this bean. It stopped developing a couple weeks ago and I didn't know. I wish you all the best luck, health, and happiness through your pregnancies and after.
> 
> Take care of yourselves and your precious babies. :hugs:

Ahh Elaine i'm soo sorry big hugs and take care :( :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Photographer

Ohhhh no, I am so sorry to hear about your loss Elaine! Wishing you good health and a peaceful recovery... lots of love xx



Nitengale said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> After some spotting that started Wednesday, a couple ER visits, and ultrasounds it looks like i am going to lose this bean. It stopped developing a couple weeks ago and I didn't know. I wish you all the best luck, health, and happiness through your pregnancies and after.
> 
> Take care of yourselves and your precious babies. :hugs:


----------



## biliboi2

Big hugs xxx


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> After some spotting that started Wednesday, a couple ER visits, and ultrasounds it looks like i am going to lose this bean. It stopped developing a couple weeks ago and I didn't know. I wish you all the best luck, health, and happiness through your pregnancies and after.
> 
> Take care of yourselves and your precious babies. :hugs:

I'm so sorry for this happening.......prayers that you stay strong and positive. I had a miscarriage at 20 weeks, its hard but god has a plan for everything!


----------



## kgriffin

I am so sorry Elaine, im thinking of you!


----------



## Nitengale

Thanks to all of you for your love and support :hugs:


----------



## Photographer

Hi Girls

So i was just about to tell a friend about our news when she told me she had a MC last week and they found tumors in her womb too so she had to have surgery :( :( If anyone is inclined towards praying, please do add her in your prayers. 

Also, it appears out secret is out! We live in a small town and it seems the rumor mill has been in action. Am a little nervous about everyone knowing just in case it doesn't work out. It will be a stressful week waiting to finally see the 1st scan....i feel more and more nervous...

How is everyone feeling this week? Anyone starting to get their energy back? 

xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

So sorry Elaine, big hugs and really hope to see you here again soon.

Hope everyone has had a great weekend. Some of us are 11 weeks this week - exciting, finally the ticker is a lime  

Good luck for your scans everyone who has one this week, cant wait to see the scan pics.

I saw the cutest babygro in a shop window this weekend which said 'Party. My crib. 2am. Bring a bottle' How cute is that - I love it!! Trouble is its only in the shop in blue or pink - hmmmm. 

Have great weeks everyone xx


----------



## kgriffin

energy? what energy! Haha, i feel like at this point its never going to come back!

i have a doc's appt tomorrow morning, i hope she uses a doppler, ive been having a bit of cramping, so i hope that everythins is okay, our secret is pretty much out too, so its hard to think of untelling everyone. 

wish me luck!


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Nitengale said:


> Thanks to all of you for your love and support :hugs:

Big Big hugs to you nothing I say can take away the pain you are feeling and all i can' say is that I have been in your shoes and it can feel incredibly lonely and confusing! But if you want to chat anytime feel free to message me! MUCH LOVE!


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Well ladies, I haven't been around thanks to my cranky bean:/ I have been in and out of the hospital with BAD morning sickness (i forget the proper name of it) I am also showing, so they did a ultrasound and I have something called Polyhydromis https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/polyhydramnios/DS01156

it typicaly starts in the second trimester so were not sure why its starting now, can be a sign of a birh defect.. But not worried about that just wanna make sure i have a healthy bean! 

but wanted all you ladies to know your in my thoughts!


----------



## Mrs__P

Morning Ladies.

HAPPY LIME WEEK!!!! Oh my goodness its going fast!!

I haven't been on for nearly a week!! I have been poorly. (3 days of sickness) not sure if it was MS or not but its gone now thank god.

Joey how did your scan go?? Excited to hear some news!!

Mammaspath, sorry to hear your MS is still bad. I only had 3 days of feeling ill and thought i was dying!! You're a right trooper!!!

So names already huh!!! We have already decided - Olivia for a girl and Jack for a boy .

Kim, I hope your BF is all settled in. At least you have another 6 months together before baby arrives. Time to smooth out any rough edges. hehe.

Kate thats brilliant news about your mom. Least you can now enjoy christmas knowing you will have a date in Jan.

I haven't really thought much about finances yet. I know that I get a really good maternity pay though. It'll be when I go back only part time after 9 months that my wage will drastically drop and we might struggle a bit. But if we'd waited til we could afford it then we'd never have kids!! My thoughts are that people always manage no matter what. And our parents are so supportive too. We're very lucky.

Elaine - I am so sorry to hear your sad news. My thoughts are with you and i'm sending lots of hugs.

Jill that is such sad news about your friend. My prayers to her and her family. It must be hard trying to spead your good news when someone else is feeling so down.

We told our parents this weekend. They were so happy. I think my mum has told everyone she knows. So its out for us. Not yet told my colleagues at work but we're going out for christmas lunch tomorrow so i'm going to tell them then. A little scared as we haven't had a scan yet but it was the right time to tell. 

Raising minime - That sounds quite scary but glad you are being very positive. I suppose until you know more then you will just be getting worried over nothing.

Nic x


----------



## Dahlia2007

Elaine, I am sorry to hear of the news with your bean. As others said, I think the best thing to know is that God does have a plan, even though they involve heartbreaks. I wish you luck for the future, and I hope you can find peace with what has happened.

And Jill I will say a prayer for your friend.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Nicola, That must've been exciting to tell your parents! I still got nervous before I told my mom, like I did something wrong:shrug: It's just that in life, you only get to announce a pregnancy a few times, if any. Anyway, it just felt odd for me, but she was really happy anyways too. 


I can't believe we're limes : ) I do have a question, and I don't know if anyone else has noticed. I get sent about 3 different emails for baby's development throughout the week. They all say different sizes for the baby! It's quite confusing! One says a lime, one says 1.5 inches long, while another says the baby is 3.15 inches long! I wish they would tell you WHAT they're actually measuring. I seem to think some of the measurements are crown to rump, while others are the size of the whole sac including baby.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Still waiting to hear how Kate's and Joey's scans went today!!!!

Nic so exciting to tell your parents, how did it go with your co-workers today?

Laura i hear the sizes are soo confusing, it'll be interesting to see what the scans actually say.

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

hey ladies
ill make sure ill catch up with everyone, just popping in quick to share some news

had my appt today, they changed my due date to july 10!! What the hell!
this puts me at 10 weeks, they used a doppler but couldnt find a heart beat, and i dont have a scan until 20 weeks, ugh, im pretty upset, the doc said not to panic, but its pretty hard. they are sending us to a geneticyst (sp?) due to my dh's past with having a stillborn at 9 months, they want to ask him questions and look into his DNA, hopefully all goes well.
anyways, im kind of nervous, i called the doc back and requested a scan for a sooner date, but i havent heard back, hopefully i will :(


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Kate 

no need to worry, at my 10 wk apt last week they couldn't find the heartbeat either. My best friend is a family doc, she said she doesn't even try before 12 weeks because it's so hard to find.

Hope all goes well with the geneticist, it's good that they are being proactive.

Kim


----------



## klsltsp

btw, why did they put you back a week?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Kate, 
That would be discouraging, but don't let it ruin your day! I think that's pretty normal for that time then, if you're pushed back to 10 weeks. Looking in my baby book, the size changes dramatically from 10 to 12 weeks, so it makes sense that it would be more difficult to find a hb at 10 weeks. Good luck getting a scan! I didn't know we were both in the same position of not getting a scan until 20 wks, but I am going to request one at my 12 wk appt. I hope all goes well with your husbands DNA check


----------



## kgriffin

thanks kim and dahlia

kim - they pushed me back a week due to my 8 week ultrasound when i was meaasuring at 7 weeks, kind of upsetting, because i would have had to get my bfp at 3+0, which just wouldn't happen. so much to think about
i work wih medical imaging departments at some local hospitals, so im going to ask for a favour to get an ultrasound earlier than 20 weeks, that is so frustrating, sim sorry you have to wai dahlia

kim - glad you have that family friend, what a relief!!


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey ladies, just been catching up.

Elaine, I am so sorry to hear your news, I am sending lots of hugs and prayers your way xo.

Jill, your friend will also be in my thoughts and prayers.

As for my scan..... OMG, it was amazing. I was so worried in advance as I just didnt feel any connection to the baby etc, but when I seen it on the scan, I just loved it. There wasnt a massive amount to see, it was a white blob, but it was wiggling around like mad and the heartbeat was good and strong. The OB didnt say a lot, which I take to be a good thing as I am sure he would have had to talk me through some stuff if there was anything wrong.

He said the baby measured at 10wks 2 days and that at this point I couldnt expect to see a great deal anyway and that on my next scan there will be much more to see. I have another scan scheduled for 20 Feb 2012 - looking forward to it already. I finally feel pregnant!!!


----------



## Mrs__P

Joey thats fantastic news. I am so excited for mine next week now!! I suppose its the first time it does feel real. I think i'd better take some tissues!! So glad everything is ok.

Kate, I've heard that they sometimes will use 2 scans to date you early on so you may find at your next one that they put you back forward. Things can vary I think. FX'd you can get one earlier than 20 weeks! That is so far away!!

Laura, I get a bit confused about the size too. I have a day by day pregnancy book that has an actual size photo on it. It only goes to 12 weeks though. Its very exciting now. I can feel my uterous more and more. Its quite strange though cause sometimes I can't find it at all!

Telling my colleagues in 1 hour. Looking forward to sharing the news. Not sharing on facebook yet as I haven't told my friends. I won't see them til new years eve so hoping to hold out until then. 

I hope everyone is doing ok!!!

Not long until first tri is over.

Nic x


----------



## kgriffin

glad to hear Joey

Nic - glad yours is next week, it will be so exciting! let us know how it goes showing your colleagues!


----------



## biliboi2

I told some close work colleagues today. They shrieked and kissed me! X


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

I had another can today also girls! were scanning fools! my babys a growing crazy bean! And is bouncing like nutz! All is well with the world for now!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Great to hear all the scan news coming in. Kate & Laura hope you both get one before 20 weeks.

I have been told I wont have mine before christmas now. Gutted as that could mean another few weeks as I am working between xmas and new year and probably wont be able to get time off. Plus we wont now tell any of the friends and family we'll see and so wanted to tell them when we see them face to face :-( We are going to look at private scans if we can afford it.

Nic hope it went well telling your colleagues.

x


----------



## kgriffin

im sorry to hear about your scan dates, how frustrating!

I am getting a free scan either tomorrow or thursday, thank god. if i didnt work in healthcare i would never be able to swing this, and im not telling my doctor either, in case she cracks and gives me one too, which i doubt. here's to hoping its good news


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Joey congrats on the scan!!! yipee

You to raisingminime!!! i can't wait for mine.. one more week!! :)

Nic/billiboi congrats on telling people and getting such positive reactions!!

Kate!! yipee!! on the scan let us know how it goes. i know what you mean about being lucky to be in healthcare.. i'm not but my best friend is and although she's not my doctor one of her good friends is and they're in the same clinic so she takes care of me :)

Mrs. W sorry to hear about your scan, the holidays will fly by and your scan will be here before you know it!!

i can't believe that we are almost out of the first trimester already!!! i am starting to feel much better, still nauseous most of the day but i've been able to cut out my meds... i am more struggling with finding foods that will go down... and the meds don't help with that.

Well hope everyone has a great day and i look forward to hearing about more scans!!! and seeing pics too!!!! :happydance:

Kim


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

my bean:) 

https://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h408/michellewehrmeyer/babnelsonjuly2012.jpg


----------



## klsltsp

awesome pic!!!!! yipee


----------



## Dahlia2007

Congrats on your scan MimiMe! and thanks for sharing. do you mind if I get your name? I have a list on the first page I'd like to add it to : )

Kate, your lucky you have access to a scan, and I wouldn't mention it to the doctor either just in case ; )

Becky, I was hoping for the same thing (showing a scan pic before the new year), but if I have to wait I will. 

I have been eating bad lately. lots of salty crap, and I even had a Pepsi at 8 in the morning the other day! I hope it's just a phase. I just now had an apple though, followed by chips. But I did drink a glass of water. 

It's my last week of the semester for school! Then no more school until mid-Jan. Yayyy!


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Dahlia2007 said:


> Congrats on your scan MimiMe! and thanks for sharing. do you mind if I get your name? I have a list on the first page I'd like to add it to : )
> 
> Kate, your lucky you have access to a scan, and I wouldn't mention it to the doctor either just in case ; )
> 
> Becky, I was hoping for the same thing (showing a scan pic before the new year), but if I have to wait I will.
> 
> I have been eating bad lately. lots of salty crap, and I even had a Pepsi at 8 in the morning the other day! I hope it's just a phase. I just now had an apple though, followed by chips. But I did drink a glass of water.
> 
> It's my last week of the semester for school! Then no more school until mid-Jan. Yayyy!

yuppers my names michelle:)


----------



## kgriffin

ladies,

just wanted to say this group has been phenomenal at responding to everyones posts, i think that this thread is continuingly getting better

hope all of your scans come soon, time is passing quickly, even though it doesn't feel that way, you're right Kim, we are almost there

dahlia - i am very blessed to be in healthcare, and mmmmmm chips

had my scan, baby is doing great, measuring at 10+6! wooooooooooo


----------



## Mrs__P

Ooooohhhhh!!! I am so excited to hear everyones news from their scans. 

Michelle that is a great pic!!.....I WANT ONE!!! haha. Not long for me to wait.

Kate, brilliant news on your scan. We're getting to the point where we can relax a little now.

Laura, I too am on countdown now. I finish work next Thursday until 3rd Jan!! Woop. Today again is a friday for me as I am taking the day off for my birthday and going to the christmas markets. Looking forward to a glass of mulled wine (just the 1 though  )

Nic xx


----------



## klsltsp

Good mornng ladies!!

Kate woohoo on the scan your little one has caught up !!!

Laura.. i read your post, then went and bought chips yesterday hahaha :) i've been pretty good in general, but not much is going down... so what ever goes down.. goes down... :)

Nic have fun today!! i'm off today too, took to the day to try and get some shopping done, i haven't started yet.. which is sooo not like me... just goes to show how i've been feeling :)

Anyways i was very excited to have a post this am so that i could see my lime :)

And Kate i wanted to thank you for giving us all the kick in the pants that we needed, this threead is now doing great again!! thanks!!!

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

im so jealous of you all getting time off, i only have the stats but dh gets a full two weeks off, unpaid, but still, i hate the fact of him sleeping in and me going to work hahah, does that sound selfish? i cant help it!

and im craving chips still, i think ill get some today too, thanks dahlia and kim! hah


----------



## Photographer

Does anyone find that they felt a bit panic before their first scan? Mine is on Monday and I find myself panicking that the baby might have died :( Can't get it out my head- i was awake really late thinking about it :(


----------



## klsltsp

Jill

I totally know what you mean, I think it's very normal I've already had 2 scans and both times I was nervous/petrofied that I would get there and that there would be no heartbeat etc.. both times have been wonderful and I kick myself for being so worried!!! I'm sure your little bean is perfect!!!

Once we get a bit further along and you're able to feel kicks, that helps to reassure you between apointments and scans...

Kim


----------



## Dahlia2007

Photographer said:


> Does anyone find that they felt a bit panic before their first scan? Mine is on Monday and I find myself panicking that the baby might have died :( Can't get it out my head- i was awake really late thinking about it :(

I've thought about that too. I think once the time gets close everyone might think a little negatively about the worst possible scenario. But the symptoms can help ease your mind a bit (whichever ones you have).

Try not to stress


----------



## joeybrooks

I too was terrified before my first scan. I had visions of there being absolutely nothing there and then me wondering why my belly is so bloated - would have had to go straight back to weight watchers lol.

I think it is only natural to be anxious, it is a big event and the first time you get actual proof that there is a little living thing in there. I heard the heartbeat and seen it moving, it was wonderful and has helped with bonding.

All the best, I am sure it will be wonderful!


----------



## kgriffin

Jill, we all feel that way, keep positive thoughts in your head!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I think its normal to feel that way Jill - I am worried about it too but also really excited for the scan. 

Well all the stress about when the scan would be was for nothing as I finally got the call this morning and it is booked for Monday!! Whoop! Perfect as DH and I have a long weekend and are off Monday  So excited.

Brilliants news for everyone that has had their scans now and not long to go for the rest of us! Roll on the excitment of 2nd tri where I am hoping to blossom and glow with a lovely bump ha ha ha.

How is everyone feeling? I def feel better now, no nausea, less tired and even boobs are less sore than they were a few weeks ago. Got home from work tonight and have done all of the cleaning so the house is spick and span so i can enjoy my weekend with DH 

Enjoy your weekends.

Becky
x


----------



## kgriffin

Wow Becky, how exciting, now you can relax with a clean house all weekend, a long weekend at that and you and dh can have your scan monday! Can't wait to hear how it goes, enjoy your weekend~

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Dahlia2007

That's great for you Becky! That was a quick booking, I hope it goes that fast for me! I have some massive straightening out to do in our house, but I'll have plenty of time for that during winter break (off from school), which starts tomorrow night for me!

I thought someone else was taking classes... was that Jill? I forget...

Have a great weekend everyone! I can't wait to get some sleep tonight and snuggle with my daughter in the morning : )


----------



## kgriffin

hey ladies,

our news is that we have to see a genetic counsellor jan 3rd due to my dh's stillborn a few years back. i had to have him email his ex (who now has a healthy baby) to get some medical records, hopefuly she is cooperative, i think she will be, but you never k now. i know its very emotional for him, and im sure her too once she sees the email, the counsellor seems to think dh could carry some abnormal gene, its pretty scary to be honest, the stillbirth occured at 39+6, i cant even imagine making it that far :( i hope she sends everything and we can have some resolution


----------



## Dahlia2007

kgriffin said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> our news is that we have to see a genetic counsellor jan 3rd due to my dh's stillborn a few years back. i had to have him email his ex (who now has a healthy baby) to get some medical records, hopefuly she is cooperative, i think she will be, but you never k now. i know its very emotional for him, and im sure her too once she sees the email, the counsellor seems to think dh could carry some abnormal gene, its pretty scary to be honest, the stillbirth occured at 39+6, i cant even imagine making it that far :( i hope she sends everything and we can have some resolution

Kate, what a tough situation to have to deal with. It will be emotional, and the only advice I can give is prayer. And try not to think about the extent of it, just think in the present. Easier said than done, I know. I would also hope that the ex would realize how important it is to get this information and cooperate willingly.

And I have a question... since this is an issue of the baby's health, will you be getting a CVS or amnio done at all?


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

kgriffin said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> our news is that we have to see a genetic counsellor jan 3rd due to my dh's stillborn a few years back. i had to have him email his ex (who now has a healthy baby) to get some medical records, hopefuly she is cooperative, i think she will be, but you never k now. i know its very emotional for him, and im sure her too once she sees the email, the counsellor seems to think dh could carry some abnormal gene, its pretty scary to be honest, the stillbirth occured at 39+6, i cant even imagine making it that far :( i hope she sends everything and we can have some resolution




Dahlia2007 said:


> kgriffin said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies,
> 
> our news is that we have to see a genetic counsellor jan 3rd due to my dh's stillborn a few years back. i had to have him email his ex (who now has a healthy baby) to get some medical records, hopefuly she is cooperative, i think she will be, but you never k now. i know its very emotional for him, and im sure her too once she sees the email, the counsellor seems to think dh could carry some abnormal gene, its pretty scary to be honest, the stillbirth occured at 39+6, i cant even imagine making it that far :( i hope she sends everything and we can have some resolution
> 
> Kate, what a tough situation to have to deal with. It will be emotional, and the only advice I can give is prayer. And try not to think about the extent of it, just think in the present. Easier said than done, I know. I would also hope that the ex would realize how important it is to get this information and cooperate willingly.
> 
> And I have a question... since this is an issue of the baby's health, will you be getting a CVS or amnio done at all?Click to expand...


Kate, That whole genetics counseling is some scary stuff! I just recently had all of my blood drawn for it, my youngest is disabled and has frequent seizures. I often get criticized for having another or wanting another cause of the possibility of something happening genetic related. Saying that i know your case is extremely different. Even if he does have something going on related to genetics (btw im not a doc obv just from experience with genetics over the past two years) back to what i was saying, even if he does have a gene that is "mutate" "doubled" or "extra" does not necessarily mean that it bonded with yours and will have the same effect on your pregnancy with him. Genetics are weird, my older one has no genetic defect and my youngest does and they both have the same parents. I hope this puts your mind to ease a little. I had a MC at 19 weeks and they claimed it was related to genetics it was my first pregnancy, I have went to have two full successful ones and hopefully on my third, just even if they give you not so good news. Only time and prayers will tell! BTw anything they really need to know even if the ex doesnt give her medical records up, they can learn from blood work. If theres any questions i can answer from my standpoint im willing to help!


----------



## joeybrooks

Mrs W 11 said:


> I think its normal to feel that way Jill - I am worried about it too but also really excited for the scan.
> 
> Well all the stress about when the scan would be was for nothing as I finally got the call this morning and it is booked for Monday!! Whoop! Perfect as DH and I have a long weekend and are off Monday  So excited.
> 
> Brilliants news for everyone that has had their scans now and not long to go for the rest of us! Roll on the excitment of 2nd tri where I am hoping to blossom and glow with a lovely bump ha ha ha.
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I def feel better now, no nausea, less tired and even boobs are less sore than they were a few weeks ago. Got home from work tonight and have done all of the cleaning so the house is spick and span so i can enjoy my weekend with DH
> 
> Enjoy your weekends.
> 
> Becky
> x


I'm not sure how I'm feeling, the tiredness is either easing or I am just getting used to it! As for nausea, it is not as all day as it was, it had felt like a constant hangover, but now when I do get bouts of it, it is bad and I always end up throwing up. 

I got a letter from the hospital to say that I am Rh D-, which means we now have to get OH tested to see if he is negative too. If so, that is ok as I won't have a positive baby, but if he is positive, then I will have to have an injection at 28 weeks to make sure that any future pregnancies will be ok. I have done a little reading and I know it isnt a massive deal, but still concerning and just something else that I'd rather not be worrying about.

Anyone else had these results through???


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi all!!

I hope everyones weekends have been lovely! Mine was fantastic. I could get use to having a 3 day weekend every week! We had snow this weekend too so it was very fesstive. All gone today thank god.

So we have a few scans today, eagerly awaiting the news and some pics!!! I have mine tomorrow. Not really nervous but not excited yet. I bet I will be in the morning. I can feel my little bump even more now so i'm hoping everything is ok.

I have felt really good the last week too. A bit of my energy has come back and I just about feel normal! Wish I coud get rid of the spots though!! Urrgghhhh!!! Have to carry a concealer round with me all day.

I haven't had my blood results back. I am thinking that no contact must be good news.

Joey, my cousin had the blood issue and had to have some injections. She said it was nothing to worry about. So I would put it to the back of your mind.

Nic x

PS......PLUMS!!!!!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies.

Kate I think the positive to your situation is that they are looking into it and taking it seriously. I had a friend who lost a child to a stillbirth and her following pregnancy, they induced her 2 weeks early and had told her that any time she wanted reassurance that she could go in to either the doctor's office or the hospital and they would check the baby for her. I would guess if in the off chance that they discover it is a genetic issue and that his gene did bond with yours, like Michelle said, then they'll probably induce you early just to be on the safe side.

Michelle I don't think that you're crazy, I think you're an amazing woman! I have always thought that it takes special parents to care for disable children and they are picked for a reason. Good luck to you with your test results!

Joey I feel the same way, getting used to the fatigue or it's starting to fade a little. :) I too have noticed that the nausea is not all the day every day, that I do have some good times throughout the day. Sorry I haven't had that blood thing, although I know of someone who has, like everyone said, not a big deal, although I do understand that it would be nice to not have to worry about something else!!

So Laura are you all done!! I remember that feeling of being done, and how nice it was!!!

Becky I'm looking forward to hearing about your scan!! you're many hours ahead of us here so maybe you've already had it!!! 

Nic, I hear ya on the 3 day weekend!! hahaha I've actually been working from home 2 days a week which has been great for me getting my naps in :)

Well I'm anxiously awaiting my scan on wednesday!!! My OH has been a nervous wreck and he keeps saying that the scan will calm him down.. I hope so, I hate seeing him so nervous. He's scared to touch me!! haha

And look at you plums... still a few more days for me!!

Well have a great day and chat soon!!!

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

thank you ladies for all of your support.

His ex was extremely gracious, she said that the autopsy results showed her placenta broke, which i suppose she was referring to placenta abruption, and that her blood was not a match with the babies blood, and that is why the baby died, they classified this as a maternal to fetal bleed. She said it had nothing to do with the baby. 

I suppose that is the best to come of a terrible situation. She was so generous to say that if we have a boy she would be happy to pass onto us the babies things if we have a boy. Sometimes people can really surprise you, and I have much more respect for her now than I have ever had.

joey - im sure he will be negative, keep your head up, i know its hard not to strss!

Nic - looking forward to hearing about your scan tomorrow

Kim - my mom decided just to get the mastectomy, no reconstruction afterall, she is allergic to all metals and they had to put titanium in her and she doesn't want to take the chance. She is getting fitted for a bra today, so excited for this to be all done with. And I am getting the chromosone testing through blood tests, one now, and one in the 2nd trimester, if the results are not favourable, i will consider an amnio, but i really dont want one. the doc doesnt seem to think i need the cvs.

Everyone ready for the holidays? They sure are creeping up aren't they?


----------



## biliboi2

That's good that his ex was easy in giving the information.

We told my side of the family the news this weekend, going to tell DH's side on Xmas day.


----------



## mammaspath

Kate - awesome that you are having a positive experience so far........i pray the best for all the tests. I wish I had some hand me downs! Personally I wouldn't do the amnio if the doc didn't highly advise it......chances of miscarriages scare me. 

afm - for the holiday this year we decided against gifts.:thumbup::thumbup: we have five kiddos and having a bunch of toys around already that they only seem to scatter around my house so we asked them if they wanted more gifts or go to circus circus. It was unanynamous.......team spath christmas vacation! im really excited and I didn't have to fight the crowds!:happydance:

good to hear that everyones ms going away.....im doing better most days hoping it will disappear soon! Im getting more energy back too! :happydance::happydance: I actually made it to the gym couple days ago....holy wow im sore today! but i feel great!

Amy


----------



## kgriffin

thanks ladies

i agree amy, the miscarriage rate is 1 in 200 with amnio these days, but it just doesnt seem worth it. i need to start getting to the gym as well, i have been feeling guilty for not really exercising, but im so exhausted.


----------



## mammaspath

i don't encourage the eliptical, too much bouncing made my belly cramp.....i switched to the treadmill it was way better......just start slow. And drink lots of water. it might make you feel more energetic to get out and at least walk. i have been exhausted too.


----------



## Gitlost80

Good Morning Ladies. I know that I dont communicate to each one of you personally, but I promise one day I will. For now I just try to pop in and update you guys so you know Im ok. I still read all of your posts and think about each of you while Im lying in bed looking at the ceiling. This M.S. is still intense. My poor house is a disaster and my family is living off fast food since I rarely cook. I am doing the bare minimum decorating and all for Christmas since I can barely move somedays. Uggg, I cant wait to feel normal again. Baby is doing fine. Very fats heart beat and Doc is predicting a girl. I am having a special,optional,4d Ultra sound on Dec 28 because my last son was born with small holes in his heart that closed up on their own. They gave me the option of this extra ultra sound for peace of mind and Heck yeah Im taking it. I will be 13 wks and 4 days at this appointment. Wonder if they can see the gender at that point?Hmmm,wouldnt that be nice? Anyways,hate to write and run as always,but I just dont feel good enough to sit here for more than a few minutes :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies	

My scan today was amazing!!! I haven&#8217;t uploaded the scan pictures yet but I will post them this week. I haven&#8217;t been able to stop smiling or thinking about it since, it feels so much more real now! Baby was curled up at first and not moving much, then she gave it a few prods and we saw it moving and dancing around, so awesome. Better than I expected. I am so in love, can&#8217;t wait for the 20 weeks scan to see it again. Wonderful for DH to be involved and see baby too and start to believe it&#8217;s all real. 

They put my dates back a few days so I am actually 11 weeks and 4 days today, 12 weeks on Thursday so the same as you Kim. Due date 5th July!! Will change my ticker soon. 

Cecelia &#8211; so sorry you are still feeling so awful hun you poor thing. Dont feel bad that you don&#8217;t feel well enough to message and thank you for letting us know you are ok. I hope the 4D scan is great, I am sure it will be amazing, don&#8217;t blame you for going for it and I hope you are well enough to enjoy it. Fingers crossed you feel better soon.

Joey &#8211; I don&#8217;t know anyone who has had the blood type issue before but fingers crossed this wont cause any problems for you.

Nic! Hope your scan goes well tomorrow &#8211; enjoy  Looking forward to hearing from you afterwards with an update!!

Kim &#8211; same for you for Wednesday, hope it goes well for you &#8211; exciting!!

Kate &#8211; so glad the ex was so kind and helpful, it must have made this so much easier for you both to know the reason for your hospital appointment. I hope your Mum is doing ok, I didn&#8217;t realise the reconstruction would involve anything like titanium.

Amy &#8211; wow the gym, good for you! I am feeling really fat, going to start swimming in the new year. 

Love becky
x


----------



## kgriffin

becky im so glad you had a great scan, !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

thanks Kate, I am on cloud 9. we all need to get some scan pics up to coo over dont we xxx


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Am i the one of the only ones whos MS is still in full swing? My poor OH is having to endure that on top of these CRAZY and I mean CRAZY mood swings I cry at the drop of a at when before I handled his sarcasm just fine! I don't think he can survive months more of this lol! I know i feel like I can't I am on a med called Reglan (sp) and I had to go on it because the zofran just wasn't making the cake. It freaking sucks to feel so sick all the time I had three days when i felt pretty well, well that soon has passed. I just want the nasty feeling to be away so i can get some cleaning, and laundry done asap! I can't wait for the second trimester I just hope i am not sick the whole nine months!


----------



## kgriffin

i tried to post mine becky but i think we need to upload them to a website first? not sure, i have never posted pics on here


----------



## biliboi2

Go advanced inmessages, click the little paperclip to add photo. Choose photo off ur pc then upload.


----------



## Mrs__P

Morning ladies.

OMG I am excited for later!! I will definitly post a scan pic tomorrow.

Becky & Kate, so glad yours went ok!! Get some pics up!!!! I am getting impatient. lol.

Kate, its great news re the ex. I love it when people can be nice to each other. It makes life so much easier!

Re the gym, I am still going. Before falling preg I went to the gym twice a week and did pole dancing once a week. I have had to give up the pole dancing as it is too dangerous but I am still using the gym.

The last few weeks I have only managed once a week but now I have my energy back I am back to twice. I have just been avoiding anything that involves stomach muscles. Not because I can't do them but as my gym instructor said, 'whats the point!!!'.

I just take is steady and try and keep my heart rate below 150. I have been told it will be good for me and for the baby and will help my labour go smoothly and should help me spring back into shape better. I think I may take up some swimming too when I start to get bigger.

MS....I feel so much for you ladies that are suffering still. I can't quite relate as I haven't had any. My 3 days of sickness were down to a bug as my DH caught it a few days later. Fingers and toes crossed that it is nearing the end for you and you can start to enjoy your pregnancy.

On another note........5 sleeps til xmas!! hehe.

Nic xxx


----------



## Photographer

Hi girls

i just wanted to thank you for being so supportive and understanding when i was worrying my wee socks off pre-scan. Scan went well- baby is healthy and wriggly with a good heartbeat (and long legs!). My health came out alright too apart from a warning I expected due to carrying some extra weight from pre-pregnancy. 

Soo many thanks so much again for all the reassurance, it really helped at a crucial time xx


----------



## Photographer

Here is the scan pic (I hope!) 

Baby was stretching out really long pressing his/her shoulders and feet against either side of the womb. Very active in there! 

x
 



Attached Files:







ultrasoundweb.jpg
File size: 292.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## klsltsp

OMG so much to catch up on!!!

Nic and Becky soo happy your scans were amazing!!!

Kate thanks for the update on your mom, my mom has found the bra/prostethis really good, you can't tell the difference. So glad to hear his ex was good. i know my ex and i have a great friendship, we do share a child, but it makes life so much better.

Jill the pic is awesome!!! congrats!!! glad to hear your apt went so well!!

Cecilia, don't worry about us :) take care of you, and hopefully it ends soon. You said 4 months with your others right? have fun at the 4-D ultrasound, i think they should be able to tell at 13 weeks.. could be wrong. We are going to do a "fun" 3-D ultrasound around 20 - 25 weeks.

Michelle, stay strong, hopefully yours ends soon too. i feel so bad complaining about my all day nauseau when you two are suffering so much.

As for working out, something i've started is pregnancy yoga, i never did yoga before but it's pretty good... i used to work out 3 - 5 times a week.. but i have been too nervous about my heart rate getting too high when i normally work out it's up around 175 -180.. the yoga has been much better than i anticipated.

Well hope i didn't miss anyone!! 

Chat soon!!

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hmmm I cant work out how to upload a photo - I cant even find messages or advanced?! Jill how did you do yours? Lovely scan pic and so glad it all went well for you.

Nic - hope today went well, lookijng forward to hearing how it went 

I've changed my ticker and am due 5th July 2012.

Oh have any of you ladies had a combined scan which includes a Downs Syndrome screen? I had this and the hospital said if I am high risk and going to be offered further tests (eg amnio) they would call by Friday. If I am low risk they'll write to me so if I havent heard by Fri i can assume low risk. Fingers crossed.

Hope everyone else is ok.

x


----------



## biliboi2

Where you go to post a reply, underneath it says go advanced. Choose that. Then choose paperclip icon. Then choose your photo off ur pc. Then upload.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks bilboi! Here it is!!!
 



Attached Files:







Scan 2.pdf
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs W 11

nope still hasnt worked and i did exactly as above :-(


----------



## klsltsp

well i was able to open your pdf attachment and the baby looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Looks like everyone is doing great, and those that are still suffering MS -->:flow:

The scan pics look great, just makes all of us others so excited for ours, I'm sure.

I wish I could go to the gym.. but I don't have time, and I got rid of my membership back in the summertime. I am trying to youtube pregnancy yoga though. It sounds like a better choice for me. Even when I did go to the gym and use the elliptical, my heartbeat would get up high and the machine would always tell me to slow down. It was in the 160s, so I don't know why it always did that, or even if it's a concern. 

I'm getting ready for our family Christmas party... I'll be making the mashed potatoes, cheeseball, and cool-whip jello. We don't have to travel very far, both family parties are about 10 minutes away.


----------



## Mrs__P

Hey ladies.

Been super busy today so no time for a catch up. But I did just want to update you on my scan. It went fantastic. She dated me exactly 12 weeks so I have been put back only 1 day. EDD now 03/07/11. I'll get round to chaning my ticker at some point.

Baby was wriggling and waving. So very cute. And I could see the heart beating really fast.

Anyway, scan photo below. 

Hopefully i'll have time for a catch up tomorrow. Otherwise, I hope you all have a fantastic christmas and i'll speak soon.

Nic xx
 



Attached Files:







Scan0124.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Photographer

Mrs__P said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Been super busy today so no time for a catch up. But I did just want to update you on my scan. It went fantastic. She dated me exactly 12 weeks so I have been put back only 1 day. EDD now 03/07/11. I'll get round to chaning my ticker at some point.
> 
> Baby was wriggling and waving. So very cute. And I could see the heart beating really fast.
> 
> Anyway, scan photo below.
> 
> Hopefully i'll have time for a catch up tomorrow. Otherwise, I hope you all have a fantastic christmas and i'll speak soon.
> 
> Nic xx

Beautiful picture Nic an the experience sounds just lovely! xx


----------



## kgriffin

thanks ladies, i dont know why that didnt work for me before lol.

its nice to see everyone is having their scans, dahlia, you will get yours soon, still thinking of ya.

kim - its great to hear that you cant tell with that bra, my mom went to get fitted last week, she is getting nervous now, I wish i could be there with her:( when is your next scan?

Nic - how is the working out going? good for you! 

Anyways else finding themselves saying, oh ill go tomorrow. like uhh.. me today! hah. its so hard though, i took a sick day yesteeday so i could sit on the couch all day, i watched baby shows on tlc for hours, it was nice hah.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Griffin.pdf
File size: 164.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kgriffin

looks like mine wont work either.. Frustrating.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh Kate I could open your PDF and see your scans!! Such gorgeous pics and so exciting!!

Your pics are lovely too Nic! Glad it went well for you and baby was waving! I hope mine wakes up for the next scan at 20 weeks!!

We have started telling people which is fun  Telling 2 close friends on friday night. We are having a christmas get together so as soon as we get there I am going to say oh I have something to show you, close your eyes and then hold the scan pics out - they will scream for sure! One of them works with me so I have kept it secret for ages and shes seen me everyday!

Hope everyone else is well and look forward to your news xxxx


----------



## kgriffin

oh im glad you could see them! Thanks so much!

Enjoy telling your friends, such a nice feeling!


----------



## klsltsp

just popping in to update on my scan.. i'll check back later for more follow up :)

Kate your pic looks amazing!!!

My scan went really well, the nt = 1.0 which was a relief with my age and all :) here's my pic, on the downside, there are a few cases of chicken pox at my sons daycare, he`s had his vaccine so hopefully he doesn`t get them. i`ve never had them, had the vaccine a couple of yrs ago, but apparently it didn`t take, i had bloodwork done last week to check and just found out today that i don`t have the antibodies.. urgg... so now i`m waiting to hear back from my OBGYN`s office. if my son exposes me to them i have 72 hrs to decided if i should go get a blood transfusion of sorts to infuse the antibodies.... ahhh hopefully i don`t have to make that decision!!!
 



Attached Files:







baby 12 wksKS1.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kgriffin

wow Kim, thats kind of scary, im sure it will be fine, make sure you are keeping your immune system as high as possible until you know its all good.

love your scan pic!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lovely pic Kim baby looks very cosy all curled up in there! Glad your scan went well. 

Fingers crossed you don't need the transfusion, keep us posted x


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

klsltsp said:


> just popping in to update on my scan.. i'll check back later for more follow up :)
> 
> Kate your pic looks amazing!!!
> 
> My scan went really well, the nt = 1.0 which was a relief with my age and all :) here's my pic, on the downside, there are a few cases of chicken pox at my sons daycare, he`s had his vaccine so hopefully he doesn`t get them. i`ve never had them, had the vaccine a couple of yrs ago, but apparently it didn`t take, i had bloodwork done last week to check and just found out today that i don`t have the antibodies.. urgg... so now i`m waiting to hear back from my OBGYN`s office. if my son exposes me to them i have 72 hrs to decided if i should go get a blood transfusion of sorts to infuse the antibodies.... ahhh hopefully i don`t have to make that decision!!!

I am having the exact same problem with FIFTH Disease my youngest has it and can be bad for pregnant women so now i had to get blood work done to check for antibodies! Your def in my thoughts!


----------



## klsltsp

Michelle that's scary! let me know how it goes. My doc called me at home and we spoke for 30 mins!!! he said that i need to exposed to a primary case, so if my son gets them, i have 72 hrs to get the antibodies transfused into me. he told me to call him right away if my son gets them. i asked what i should do if it happens over christmas, he told me to go to the ER and explain the plan. He also said that if my son gets them that if at all possible i should not care for him to try and ensure that i don't get them. So i spoke to my ex-husband and if my son gets them my ex will take him until he's not contagious anymore.

Becky glad to hear that you're having fun telling people, we broadcasted it on facebook today :)

Kate is there any chance that you could make it back this way for her surgery? 

chat soon!!

Kim


----------



## Dahlia2007

Well,

At my 12 week appt today, the midwife, who I was so excited to work with (she was such a nice lady), could not find a heartbeat. She said don't worry, it could just be a tilted uterus. But I told her about my want for an U/S and she had no objection, so she got me in there right away. 

Baby was measuring at 8 weeks, with no heartbeat. I have decided to get a D & C tomorrow morning/afternoon because I don't want to wait forever and think about the worst. Nor do I want my Christmas saddened by this anymore than it already has been. So farewell all, you are a great group of women and I wish all of your health in your pregnancies and beyond. 

-Laura


----------



## kgriffin

laura, im so saddened to hear this, stay strong and we are all thinking of you.

kim - i will be staying put here, but will move back permanently in may. my dad is retired and my brother is only a few hours away, so i need to count on them this time around. my mom is stronger than she knows and she will be great. thank you for your support. im glad to hear that your doctor is following up with your personally.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh Laura. I am so so sorry and heart broken for you. You will be in my thoughts, stay strong and sending big hugs your way x x x


----------



## Photographer

Oh no, Laura am so sad to hear your news. Actually woke up and saw it and shed some tears for you. You are definitely in my prayers and please do stay in touch with us. Lots of love over Christmas and a difficult day today xx


----------



## klsltsp

OMG Laura i'm so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## joeybrooks

Laura I am so sad for you. I am so sorry this has happened and you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mammaspath

I went to my regular appt on tuesday........no heartbeat :cry::cry::cry:......ultrasound proved my worst nightmare. baby stopped growing at 10 weeks....i had my d&C yesterday.......it's all so terrible but I am doing okay. worst christmas ever but I believve GOD has a plan for everyone! my angel went to heaven to be healthy.........

Laura - i am here for support! this is a rough time for us.

God bless everyone!


----------



## biliboi2

Oh mammaspath and Laura so sorry to hear your sad news. Hope to see you both on these boards soon x


----------



## biliboi2

I was dreading telling my boss, and was a bag of nerves telling him today! But after the shock, he said he would tell the rest of the staff so I wouldnt have to be centre of attention. Phew, glad its out of the way and everyone in work knows now.


----------



## klsltsp

Amy I'm sooo sorry for your loss and sad for you. Take care you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kgriffin

I am so sorry Amy, such a hard time around the holidays. Thinking of you, we are all here for you and hope to hear from you and Laura soon


----------



## Mrs W 11

Amy I am so sorry to hear this. Sending prayers and hugs your way x x hope you and Laura know we are all here for you as we are joy still too and hope you'll join us again one day. Take care of yourselves and you know where we are if we can be of any support to you both x x x x


----------



## Photographer

Oh Amy, you too? I'm so sorry to hear this. again, you'll be in my prayers. xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Thank you everyone. It's just so unexpected, of course. I had my D&C today, and I thank God that it was not traumatic, even though it was my first time being put under. Yesterday, the day we found out, was the hardest. Today I got done with the physical part of it, so now I just have some of the emotional part left over. It helps that I have to be strong for my daughter's sake. I was around my whole family today, even aunts and uncles and I'm glad I had their company. I know there may be a day or two ahead where I just cry, but that his also natural. 

Amy yes I know just how you feel. Boy was it overwhelming when the ultrasound tech told me things weren't looking good : ( 
The D&C was the best option for us, I feel good about the decision, that way I know it's just all done with. PM me and I'll do the same if needed. I hope we will have great futures despite this setback. 

All of you ladies have special gift in your bellies! And God bless all of you and your little ones. I will pop in from time to time : )


----------



## kgriffin

glad to hear you will be popping in periodically laura, keep your head up and have a nice holiday


----------



## tryingfaith

Hey ladies...I know its been awhile, but didnt want to rain on you parades...But I saw you were still thinking of me and decided to stop in...also because I saw that Laura, Amy, and Elaine lost their babies as well...I am so truly sorry from the bottom of my heart and was shocked to see that there were quite a few losses on here. I am so saddened by this. :nope: I still lurk the page and I am happy to see many of you doing well. =)
:hugs: to ladies. No AF for me yet...its been 36 days since we said goodbye.
Merry Christmas to you all...and a poem for us ladies who have lost our little ones...

Dear Santa.....
I wrote to you as a child,
and you fulfilled my every wish.
I was wondering now,
If I could add to that list.

You see I lost my Baby to Heaven,
So you don't have to stop this year.
But could you add a few more stops,
for Friends that I hold so dear.

Santa they don't ask for much,
but they hurt so bad inside.
Could you find a way to lift their hearts,
during this Christmas Yule-tide.

There will be no comfort for them,
as they nestle in their beds,
no dreams of sugar plums, 
dancing in their heads.

Just dreams of their lost Babies,
and memory's they hold so dear,
So Santa could you grant them, 
strength for the coming year..... &#9829;


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lovely to hear from you Joy and do pop in we still think of you and hope you'll all join us again at some stage.

Happy Christmas everyone, I hope that all of you and your families have a wonderful few days and heres to an exciting and amazing 2012 for each of us.

From me, thank you so much to each lady on this thread for all of your support and bnb friendship over the past few months! It has been wonderful so far 

Lots of love

Becky
x


----------



## kgriffin

joy!! So glad to see you, im sorry AF has not visited yet, but im sure it won't be long, what a lovely poem, having had a loss myself in may, i can really relate with it. I too, am saddened by all of you who have had to go through this, no one should have to. I really hope that you have a nice holiday and keep your thoughts positive as im sure you are :)


----------



## tryingfaith

AF came this morning...This means im back in the game...=) Strat meds on Monday u/s to check follies on Jan. 3rd and IUI anywhere between Jan. 5,6, or 7. Pray for me!! Thank you. I wanna come back and join you ladies...very much. Merry Christmas...Going to be baptised tonight at 6:00 pacific standard time!!:happydance:


----------



## kgriffin

thats amazing joy, welcome back to the game! wooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Great news Joy! A strong start to the New Year!


----------



## kgriffin

i hope you are all having a nice christmas!


----------



## tryingfaith

kgriffin said:


> thats amazing joy, welcome back to the game! wooooooooooooooooooooo!!




Dahlia2007 said:


> Great news Joy! A strong start to the New Year!

Thank you ladies...(((HUGS)))


----------



## klsltsp

Good morning ladies.

Hope everyone had a great christmas!!! Joy that's a beautiful poem, thanks for sharing. And VERY good news on AF coming!! Laura and Amy I am hoping that you guys are soon back into the game too.

As for me well, I'm feeling MUCH better, I'm down to 1 nausea pill a day, I'm tempted to try and stop it, but the last time I did that I was misearable for a week!!! so I think I'll keep on with the one pill for a while yet!! 

Michelle what happened with your son and the fifth's disease? We are almost out of the 21 day incubation period for chicken pox!! yipee!!! so now as per my doctor I need to avoid kids (hahah hard when you have one LOL) until 20 weeks!!!

I'm still off today, back to work tomorrow.

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

glad you're off work today kim, relax and enjoy, im back to work already, tired and feeling pretty lazy, although my work load is huge since this is alredy a 3 day week, i guess im not that busy though since i am on here lol, sometimes i just need the mental break


----------



## Photographer

Joy, it's so lovely to hear from you and thanks for sharing the poem. 

How was everyone's Christmas? Any plans for New Year? Who couldn't resist getting some items for baby in the sales? 

Also, how is everyone feeling now? Anyone getting a little bump yet? 

Love to you all! 

x


----------



## Gitlost80

Laura and Amy,Im so sad to hear the bad news.Nothing I can say will take the hurt and pain away from you,but just know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. God has a plan for you and your many blessings to come. Love,Cecelia.:hug:








Here is the new scan of Baby done yesterday. One is 3d and the other is 4d.They had to edit out the arm so we could see the face. Baby seems fine so far. My placenta is low lying though.Hope it moves up. Doctor couldnt tell the sex because the cord was tucked down between the legs...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3395.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_3397.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kgriffin

thats so nice cecilia! Love the photos, too bad you couldn't try to have a peak at the sex eh? When is your next scan?


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi ladies, hope you all had a lovely christmas. Just wanted to let the girls know that they are still in my thoughts and prayers. Hoping all will work out in the long run and you will still have your 2012 babies xo.

My Christmas was quiet, it seemed to pass in a bit of a blur, part of me still feels like I am waiting for it to arrive. My MS eased around Christmas Eve, which was great and I am getting some energy back - I actually voluntarily cleaned the house the other day (this is different from having to clean it because it is a natural disaster waiting to happen).

Of course with the easing of the tiredness and sickness comes the question - is the baby still ok, but I knew and hoped that this time would come, so until my next scan, which isnt until February, there isnt really much more I can do.

My mum and I were looking at push chairs yesterday and things all became very real. She was talking about all sorts of stuff that I hadnt even considered and I was a little overwhelmed, but I am sure I will get used to it all - well at least, I had better.

I am still off work until 3 January, maybe that is why I have more energy, whatever the reason, it is nice to have some time at home to myself to take it easy and watch the silly TV shows that I don't normally have time for and just clog up my Sky + before I give up and delete them.

I dont really have much more to update except to ask when you are all moving to Second Tri. That is almost as scary as the BFP!!! I havent even dared peek over during these first 12 weeks, so it will be totally new to me, but I am not sure when to move. I suppose mentally I feel ready as there is so much being written in the first tri that isnt really relevant to me any more, but I am sure there is so much going on in Second Tri that I will have to google, just to keep up with the conversation.

Anyway, all the best to everyone and I hope you all have a lovely New Year period and the best 2012 you could possibly hope for xo.


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

klsltsp said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great christmas!!! Joy that's a beautiful poem, thanks for sharing. And VERY good news on AF coming!! Laura and Amy I am hoping that you guys are soon back into the game too.
> 
> As for me well, I'm feeling MUCH better, I'm down to 1 nausea pill a day, I'm tempted to try and stop it, but the last time I did that I was misearable for a week!!! so I think I'll keep on with the one pill for a while yet!!
> 
> Michelle what happened with your son and the fifth's disease? We are almost out of the 21 day incubation period for chicken pox!! yipee!!! so now as per my doctor I need to avoid kids (hahah hard when you have one LOL) until 20 weeks!!!
> 
> I'm still off today, back to work tomorrow.
> 
> Kim

Kim, Thanks for asking! 

Ladies were making it out of the "danger zone" which is a big freaking relief! Kim: I got some blood work done and it determined that i have the antibodies for it so they aren't to worried about me getting it from my poor little girl! which is a good thing cause it can be crazy harmful for the baby, but instead my oldest brought lice home! 

I can't catch a break this pregnancy! I have a follow up next week to make sure everything is in the good!


----------



## kgriffin

oh no lice! Cheers to a better 2012 health wise for all of our families.


joey - so glad to hear you are starting to feel better, and that you are having more energy, i am having less energy and my sick feeling is starting to creep back, i thought maybe it was the flu, but im not certain.

as for me, i have the genetic counselor appt on tuesday with dh, and i have the autopsy report, i read all 11 pages over, but its all jiberish to me, even though I work in the medical field, better to have a professional explain it, i hope everything is still okay, i dont have a scan until the end of Feb either :(


----------



## Mrs__P

Happy New Year Ladies!! I hope you had a good one.

I have been checking in over xmas but not had much time to update.

Thanks for all your kind words re my scan....next one on 14th feb...can't wait! All the scan pics are great!!!

On the downside I found out i am RD Negative and my DH is Positive so I have to have to Anti D Injections. Not such a big deal but another needle!!! Never mind.

Everyone knows now which is a relief.....don't have to sneak about anymore and everyone has been realy positive. I hope all your experiences have been good too.


I hope all you ladies with kiddies and different virusus etc don't catch them!!! Fingers crossed.

Laura....I am devastated to hear your bad news. My thoughts are with you and I hope you managed to have a good xmas and new year despite the news. My best wishes and good luck for a speedy recovery so you can get back in the game. **HUGS**.

Amy.....oh no, not you too!! Such sad news. I am glad you are being so positive and good luck! Hope to see you here again soon. **HUGS**.

Joy....its lovely to hear from you!! What a gorgeous poem and so glad AF is back!! All the best for 2012.

Kim.....My fingers are crossed that your MS will ease up soon. Glad to hear its getting better. You're fantastic for dealing with it so well.

Cecelia....your scan pics are great!!! You can see so much detail on them. Thanks for sharing.

Joey....lovely to hear you had a good break! I am back at work today after nearly 2 weeks off of long lie ins and afternoon naps....its going to be a tough week!

2nd tri is here!!! I can't believe it. I am moving over today as I am exactly 14 weeks.

So back to work for me then.....though top of my to do list now is a pair of maternity trousers for work.....I am so god damn uncomfortable today!! Had to keep my top button open!!

Speak Soon

Nic xx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Nic wow sounds like you're doing great, so glad to hear that everyone was happy to hear your news.

Kate thinking of you today at your genetics apt keep us updated!! Your mom have her date yet? YOu may have said and I may be just having a pregnancy brain moment LOL

Michelle awesome news that you have the antibodies!! hope your daughter is feeling better.. and lice wow you can't catch a break!!

Joey that's awesome that you've had such a relaxing break, I too am feeling like i have much more energy which is great!! I'm also off my nauseau meds all together today.. day 2... I'll keep you all posted if it lasts!! it would be very exciting since I was on them the whole 9 months last time... maybe this means it's a girl this time? :)

Cecilia your pick is sooo cute, I was showing my OH since we are going to have a 3D ultrasound.. can't wait.. we're going to do ours around 25 weeks I think. So were they able to see what they needed to see?

Jill I have to say, that I definately have a bump, I actually had to go out on Christmas Eve and buy some clothes, in particular pants since I had NONE that fit me LOL

Well I should get back to work :) I have an apt with the OB tomorrow, hopefully get to hear LOs heartbeat this time!!!

Take Care

Kim


----------



## Gitlost80

I have a sneak peak Gender ultrasound next Tuesday...My group of 4 friends are all within weeks to a few months of me. 2 are having boys 1 is having a girl. I am hoping more towards a boy since I have 2 already,but Im pretty sure its gonna be a girl.I can feel it in my bones. 

What about you all? What do you think you are carrying?


----------



## kgriffin

hey nic - so glad to hear you shared your news and that is has been positive feedback, its always nice when its out there!

hi Kim - thanks for checking in! My mom had her preop today and her surgery is Thursday, she is looking forward to this being behind her.


I saw the genetic counselor, she reviewed the autopsy, she said the mother hemorraged and it caused the baby to have too much blood, the blood went to the brain and detroyed the cells since they are so sensitive.
so its the best of terrible news at least

i went to my ob right affter to explain the pressure and she checked me out to see if the baby was sitting low, which he/she wasn't. she said it was just musculo-skeletal streching, and if it happens more when im moving around, thats definently what it was.

we finally heard the hb today! dh came with me and it was great, very strong at 145 :) I feel sooooooooooo much better and very happy :)


----------



## joeybrooks

I will be thinking of your mum on Thursday xx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Kate

well that's the best good/bad news you could get, you must be glad that's over, and so relieved. Good news on the strong heartbeat!!

Glad that your mom is finally getting her surgery, well all be praying for her on Thursday.

Well I have an apt with the OB tomorrow, I hope that we get to hear the hearbeat too this time!!

Off to do some yoga!! LOL

Kim


----------



## Gitlost80

Good Luck to MaMa on Thursday. It will be a whole new start for her:flower:


----------



## kgriffin

thank you to all of your beautiful ladies, so much kindness, much appreciated.

Kim, can't wait to hear about your appointment tomorrow :)


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

Well I am back from my apt all went well, I have gained 5 lbs in the last 4 weeks, not bad, I'm happy. We heard the heartbeat which was awesome!! Doc said it was in the 160s.

He booked us for our next apt, Feb 1, and also for my 18 week ultrasound to check the body parts as he put it LOL and hopefully be able to tell the gender!! so 4 weeks today we'll hopefully know!!!

Well guess I should get back to work!!

Hope you're all having a great day.

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

wow Kim that is amzing, im so thriled for you, and so happy to hear it went well, nice strong heartbeat, maybe its a girl since the heartbeat is so fast!

glad you have your scan booked! wow, 4 weeks today!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone,

Happy New Year! I have been reading over Christmas & new year but haven&#8217;t had a chance to update. 

Joy &#8211; what great news that AF arrived in time for you to start TTC again in the new year. I think if all was well you were having IUI either tomorrow or over the next couple of days. I will be thinking of you and praying for you hun! Xx

Jill I am getting a bit of a baby bump now. I think I just look fat but people keep saying I have a bump and look pregnant so will go with it! How about everyone else, are the bumps appearing?

Cecelia &#8211; your 4d scan pictures are gorgeous, you must be so pleased with them. Cant wait to hear what sex the baby is after next Tuesday! I reckon Im having a boy but we aren&#8217;t finding out so wont know till he/she comes. I have a friend of a friend who is due next weekend and had a low lying placenta so they had told her to prepare for a caesarean but kept doing weekly scans and this week it has moved so she can have a natural birth after all &#8211; fingers crossed yours moves.

Joeybrooks I have been having a little peek in 2nd tri recently but haven&#8217;t posted yet. I am 14 weeks tomorrow so will officially move and start posting on threads from then &#8211; exciting! A third of the way there already 

Oh Nic maternity trousers or a bump band is on my list too!! I am usually a size 10 and am in my size 12 trousers already from a few years ago when I was bigger. Its so uncomfortable when your wait is too tight in your skirt/trousers!

Kate &#8211; I will be thinking of your Mum tomorrow too. I am pleased she will be able to put this behind her, new year , new start. I hope all goes well. I am so pleased you got to hear the heartbeat, how exciting. I cant wait for my next midwife appoint so I can hear mine!

Kim so pleased you got to hear LO&#8217;s heart beat too thats fab. Only 4 weeks till you can find out the gender wow &#8211; its all going so quickly now!!

As for me, all good and feeling much better than I was. Having some headaches which is annoying but no sickness anymore and not as tired as I was before. 

We have told everyone now and I told my boss yesterday and my team today. I was abit upset though as like I feared I am already being left out of things at work. We always have a meeting on a Wednesday that I have been going to for about 3 months now and my boss asked me to go for my development, however today I didn&#8217;t receive the agenda which I thought was odd and my boss just went to the meeting without me &#8211; no explanation. DH was very sweet and said its their loss and we have way more to look forward to than a meeting. Hes right but I still feel really upset and will bring it up at my next one to one with my boss. I don&#8217;t want to be overlooked for challenges just because Im pregnant!

Anyway ladies have a wonderful week and looking forward to hearing all of your news.
Becky
xx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

Becky I just wanted to tell you that I've been having headaches too, 3- 4 a week I'm taking Tylenol, regular strength about 1 time per week and only when I can't handle the pain any more. I asked my OB about it today and he said that I should pay attention to my posture and muscles in my neck and upper back that they my body is changing and distributing my weight and such differently.. I told him I'm doing yoga and he said to keep doing that and that during the day (since I have a desk job) to move my gaze and to get up and walk around more than usual to help with my posture.

Oh and he also said lots of massages :) LOL

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Kim! I've been trying not to take anything but it's hard. I'm trying to drink loads if water incase I'm dehydrated but then I don't sleep well as I'm up to the loo all night! My sister had them and she said they stopped at 20 wks so fingers crossed for us.

I do have a desk job so will bear that in mind. Thanks  

Ps I'll be telling dh about the massages!!!!! X


----------



## kgriffin

kim and becky, sorry to hear you guys are all having headaches too, they are so bad, i have been meaning to pick up tylonal since i only have advil, 

good idea about the massages, im putting dh to work lol


----------



## kgriffin

hey everyone, just an update
my mom is out of surgery, she is exhuasted from the sedation, my dad picks her up first thing tomorrow morning, which is 3 hours ahead of me becuase of the time change, so by the time im at work, she should be home!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks for updating us Kate. I am glad your mum is out if surgery and I really hope all went well for her. Fingers crossed she is home and on the road to recovery very soon. Thinking of you x


----------



## joeybrooks

Glad to hear she is out of surgery! Hope it was a success and she is feeling better soon. Keep us posted xx


----------



## klsltsp

Glad to hear that your mom is out of surgery and home. Now the recovery can begin!!! big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Mrs__P

Kate thats great news.

Big hugs to your mum. Hoping for a speedy recover for her!

Nic xx


----------



## mammaspath

Good to hear the news on your mothers successful surgery.......hope all you ladies are doing well.........well besides the headaches.

afm......my hormone levels are still making me crazy.......my hpts are still so positive and i go to the ob on the 9th the check things out. make sure they got everything.....im praying I don't need another d&C.........i'm not bleeding or crampy just feel crazy.....it's yucky.


----------



## kgriffin

thank you everyone!!
she has been throwing up from the anesthesia, and cant talk on the phone yet, hopefully i get to speak with her tomorrow. 

you ladies are honestly, incredible.


----------



## kgriffin

thank you ladies, you are all incredible.

my mom has been throwing up from the sedative since the surgery and cant talk on the phone, looking forward to hearing from her, she is home from the hospital now.


----------



## Tinax

Hello all  thought I would post here as I am due 4th July  xx

Nice to meet you all xx


----------



## Photographer

Tinax said:


> Hello all  thought I would post here as I am due 4th July  xx
> 
> Nice to meet you all xx

Hi Tina! 
Nice to meet you too 
xx


----------



## klsltsp

Good morning Ladies

Welcome Tina!

Kate just wanted to check in and see how your mom is doing. I've been thinking of you all weekend.

Amy hopefully your hormones start to settle down and you're back here real soon!

Not much new to report here, other than I started clearing out the spare room that will be the baby's room. This included moving the double bed into my sons room, and dismantling his old bed... which was harder than expected, but done none the less!!

How are you guys feeling? Michelle and Cecilia is your sickness starting to fade at all, I hope so!!! Mine is, I've been off of all meds for a whole week now!!! I have had a few moments where I've been pretty nauseous but as long as I eat it seems to pass, this is a HUGE improvement!! I'm wondering if this means it's a girl, I was on meds for the whole 9 months when I was preggo with my son... hmm... 3 more weeks to wait and find out!!! Feb 1st is the day I hopefully find out, assuming he/she cooperates!! LOL

Well I hope everyone is doing well.

Chat soon.

Kim


----------



## Gitlost80

Yes Im having days when I dont have to take the meds,so Im super happy about it,but today has been a nauseating one. Even though Im feeling a tad better,Im still sticking to my guns and either getting my tubes tied or getting an IUD at my 6 week check up,lol. Im hoping to feel good tomorrow so I can enjoy my day at the Gender Sonogram.


----------



## kgriffin

welcome tina! and congrats!

Kim - my mom is doing okay, still not feeling well, but my dad took her for a walk around the block today, just to get some fresh air. the public health nurse is now only coming over other day, so that has the be a good sign!

exciting that youa re in the planning stages of the nursery kim, how exciting!


----------



## joeybrooks

Kate, sorry to hear your mum still isnt feeling great, but hopefully she will improve a little every day. Because of my mum's other illnesses, she was in a high dependency unit for over a week, during which time her lungs collapsed, and it was all very scary, but to look at her now, 3 months after the operation, you would find it hard to believe it is the same person.

I will be thinking about her and you and hoping all keeps improving xx.


----------



## Gitlost80

Well,




ITS A GIRL!


----------



## klsltsp

Awesome news!!!! congrats!! I'm so jealous you know already, I have 3 more weeks to wait!! aaahhhh


----------



## joeybrooks

Excellent, congrats on the girl!!!


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Well ladies today i have a appointment to see my ob, I have had severe and I mean SEVERE Cramping the past week and extreme amount of clear discharge.. my morning sickness has even disappeared. I am soo scared if i lose this one it will be number 9 for me :/ I dont' know if i can mentaly handle that. But As much as i try to be optimistic im in such pain..


----------



## Photographer

RaisingMiniMe said:


> Well ladies today i have a appointment to see my ob, I have had severe and I mean SEVERE Cramping the past week and extreme amount of clear discharge.. my morning sickness has even disappeared. I am soo scared if i lose this one it will be number 9 for me :/ I dont' know if i can mentaly handle that. But As much as i try to be optimistic im in such pain..

Oh nooooooo! I'll be thinking and praying for you today. Lots of love xx


----------



## Mrs__P

Hey Ladies.

I have been very lazy this week on this thread!! Tut Tut to me!!

First of all...welcome Tina!!! Tell us a bit about yourself!! Lovely to have you with us.

Kate, still thinking of your and your mum and hoping things turn out well for you!

Kim...good for you clearing out the spare room. I have sort of started this too. I never knew I had so much junk!!! I am lucky that my friend will be buying the double bed that is currently in there so I can get some nursery furniture and have a bit of extra money :). Though not purchasing anything yet.

Cecelia...thats great news! A girl!!! Though I would have said exactly the same if it was a boy (lol) You can now call your bump him or her though! lol. Mine changes from him to her to it at the moment.

Michelle......I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! Please keeps updated on how you are. I really hope everything turns out ok!!

Just a quick update on my. I have a bump!!!! Its so strange, you can't yet tell when I am stood up but I can feel it pushing out now. This morning before I got out of bed (and before i'd been for a wee) I had a really obvious lump when I lay down. It was so strange. But....gone completely after i'd been for a wee. But then this afternoon it seems to have pushed out a bit too. Its way higher than my pubic bone now. Maternity trouser shopping is definitly on this weekend!!

Nic xx


----------



## joeybrooks

RaisingMiniMe said:


> Well ladies today i have a appointment to see my ob, I have had severe and I mean SEVERE Cramping the past week and extreme amount of clear discharge.. my morning sickness has even disappeared. I am soo scared if i lose this one it will be number 9 for me :/ I dont' know if i can mentaly handle that. But As much as i try to be optimistic im in such pain..

Aw honey!!! I hope all will be ok, I am sorry to hear you are so uncomfortable. I will say a prayer for you and keep you in my thoughts. We are all thinking about you - keep us posted when you find out more xx


----------



## Gitlost80

Mini Me, Im sorry you are hurting and I will cross my fingers that everything is ok.


----------



## kgriffin

congrats on your bbump kim!
congrats to you gitlost

I AM HAVING A GIRL TOO!!!!!!


----------



## Gitlost80

Nice! Been Seeing ALOT of girls lately.


----------



## Photographer

Gitlost80 said:


> Nice! Been Seeing ALOT of girls lately.

Awww so glad you girls know the gender already! We're not finding out til the birth!

So, i have caught norovirus! Fever,chills, vomiting, cough and pain. Usually, i would be a bit distressed but I know that it won't hurt baby as long as I keep hydrated and know that added stress can't help baby either. Still, I am learning lot about PATIENCE throughout this pregnancy as I'm naturally very impatient! It takes me a lot of effort to just stop and lie down, lol! 

Hope all of you girls are doing well and keeping healthy! How are folks doing with weight gain etc? Are you sleeping comfortably at night? 

xxx


----------



## ladyV84

Can I join you lovely sugar mummies please! Im due 4th July!! xxx


----------



## Gitlost80

Hello Lady84:winkwink:

Photo,I have no idea how you can wait till birth to find out! More power to you tho,I would go CRAZY! I even go crazy when family members wait to find out.I have to stay at the Hospital the whole time just to find out.Its torture 

I will post a belly shot tomorrow,I have gained 16 lbs! I have started walking an hour a day since feeling a little better. We tell EVERYONE that baby is a girl tonight at our Gender Cake Party!


----------



## ladyV84

Gitlost80 said:


> Hello Lady84:winkwink:
> 
> Photo,I have no idea how you can wait till birth to find out! More power to you tho,I would go CRAZY! I even go crazy when family members wait to find out.I have to stay at the Hospital the whole time just to find out.Its torture
> 
> I will post a belly shot tomorrow,I have gained 16 lbs! I have started walking an hour a day since feeling a little better. We tell EVERYONE that baby is a girl tonight at our Gender Cake Party!

Heard it was a girl - thats fab! I dont know how anyone can wait either... ours is 2 weeks away & feels like years... I wanna know now!!! 

Enjoy your gender cake party! Pink cake all round :) xx


----------



## kgriffin

i wanted to do the gender cake for a surprise for dh and i, thats been my plan for nearly a year now, but then the bakeries couldnt do it on short notice (i went to 2) so i said eff it, and we looked in our envelope lol
 



Attached Files:







griffinbaby2.pdf
File size: 130.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Thank you ladies for your support and prayers.. 

THEY WORKED!

Here's apparently what's going on The baby is measuring at 20 weeks (grew way to freaking fast for their liking considering the baby's been on schedule up to this point 4th ultrasound) That being said, my uterus is only measuring at 16 weeks. Soo the baby is stretching the uterus out beyond what its ready to do, so my fluid is low and the babys growing to fast for my uterus. The cramping are basically contractions from a irritable uterus.. So in comes the lovely questions "what do we do" I am going on a iv drip twice a week of nutrients and fluids out patient in hopes that it will get my womb caught up with mr or mrs overgrowth. We have no idea why or how the baby is growing so fast. The docs are amazed, they know my due date is not wrong considering they helped this happen and we had to hold out to have the baby dance. They think everything will be fine its all about relaxation and helping my womb catch up which they think it is trying hence why im in so much pain. 


BTW before i forget congrats ladies on the girls!!! All i gotta say is that mine better be blue with boy junk lol!!! I already have two girls so you all keep them pink ribbon chick lets!


----------



## Mrs__P

This is so exciting with everyone finding out the gender in the next few weeks. I am team yellow so I won't be but I know its going to be hard not to ask when i'm in there!!

Cecelia.......get your pics up!!! I don't have any belly yet to show. I might upload one though so I will have one to compare.

Michelle...that is great news for you. I've never heard of anything like that before so FX'd everything balances out as it should!!

So ladies......how much weight have we put on?? I have only put 4lbs on. Quite happy with this as I only have a small frame anyway. I have been keeping track of my weight and i'm still in the right range for my height and pre-pregnancy weight.

Bumps......lets see some pics!!!

Nic xx


----------



## joeybrooks

Michelle, that is amazing news, I am so happy for you. Again, it is all new to me, but they seem to know what they are talking about.

As for me, I have been having terrible pain in my tailbone. I work in an office and spend the majority of my time sitting, but despite having a special cushion, the pain is still quite bad. Was at the Drs this morning and she just said that with the pregnancy, everything is pushing down. A few years ago I used to be very heavy, before losing 5 stone, and I suffered with terrible lower back pain, so I told her I was concerned that this could reoccur. So, these concerns, coupled with the tailbone issue, prompted her to refer me for physio to try to ease it a little.

Also, when at GP, she listened to the heartbeat, which was tricky for her to find, que me having a heart attack, but she found it eventually, it was quite low down and it was beating like mad - I was so chuffed as it is exactly a month since we heard it at the scan.

I think it is amazing that we are all going through this together, it wasnt so long ago we were all showing off our first scans, now we are finding out genders etc. It is lovely to be on this journey with so many lovely ladies that are going through the same things xx.


----------



## Photographer

Oh my goodness Michelle, amazing news! So glad things are ok! 

Would love to share pics but I don't have a bump yet either! I'm still down 5lbs since the start of the pregnancy.

Joey, so sorry to hear about your pain and hope it gets sorted. Btw, what is everyone doing in terms of exercise? I've been walking and am starting swimming as soon as this nasty bug goes away. 

xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Ladies! 

Michelle &#8211; I am so pleased that all is ok with baby, what a huge relief for you. Hopefully they can find out what has caused the growth spurt and get things on track for you but wonderful to know you and baby are well. I hope the cramping pain eases soon.

Cecelia & Kate &#8211; team pink!! Yay what fantastic exciting news for you both! I am really excited for you. I know that me, Jill & Nic are all team yellow so won&#8217;t be finding out&#8230;.. Kim you are finding out aren&#8217;t you, how about Michelle & Joey are you going to find out? We&#8217;ll have to keep a team list with colours!!

I also have a bump now. Some if it I am convinced is because of doing no exercise recently as weight always goes to my tummy but some is def baby. I&#8217;ll post a pic this weekend. 

I am starting pregnancy pilates (I went Monday but the teacher didn&#8217;t show so a few of us went for coffee which was lovely to meet some local pregnant girls!) and also swimming to try and get in shape. For UK girls &#8211; the start of one born every minute has made me think more about birth and I am keen to get into shape ready for it!!!!!

Nearly the weekend girls &#8211; I am sooo tired!

x


----------



## joeybrooks

I think I will find out, I'd love to be able to wait for the birth, but the obsessive planner inside of me won't let that happen. I want everything organised before the arrival, and that includes the nursery sitting to perfection, including the relevant coloured bits and bobs.

As for exercise, I am ashamed to say, I am doing NOTHING!!! In the first 12 weeks it was all I could do to get out of bed (well, for 6 of those weeks anyway) and since Christmas, I just havent seemed to get going, but I know I should be making an effort. Maybe I will try to get even a bit of walking done, but after a full days work, it is so hard to get motivated with the little energy I have. Massive well done to the girls that are managing it.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Wow Michelle! that's great news, I was thinking of yesteday, I was traveling all day for work so didn't get to come on here. So good news then on the morning sickness fading!!

Becky I've been doing pregnancy yoga for about a month or so now, I've never done yoga before but some of the stretches are great!

I definately have a bump, I'll try to post a picture.. I've gained 13 lbs so far which is great, I'm still not at the weight I was when I started my last pregnancy so I'm happy.

Joey sorry to hear about the pain in your tailbone, hopefully the physio helps!! Glad you got to hear the heartbeat, at my apt last week it took him a little while to find it too.

Kate I didn't know you were having another ultrasound!! lucky you and congrats on the little girl.

Yup I'm finding out.. well assuming the little one cooperates, 3 weeks today!! Feb 1st!!

Cecilia have fun at your gender cake party!!!

Lady welcome!!

Well must go.. hope I didn't miss anyone.

CHat soon.

Kim


----------



## Gitlost80

The cake party was awesome! I ate 3 pieces. I have gained 16 pounds,holly mother of God! I keep telling myself its the last one so no worries. 
Mini me,so glad things are ok,my baby also is 9 days ahead on her size,my dates also are accurate so shes just a monster in there,lol.

Here is my belly picture,of course Im putting up the one that makes me look the smallest,i am a woman after all,lol. in all reality,Im a size 12 when not pregnant.


----------



## Gitlost80

The ultra sound seems to show that little Sunova is going to look just like her big brother Thor. I will be honest, my OT has 3 Red headed sisters and one with natural platinum hair and Im intimidated about possibly getting a Red headed Daughter! Here is a picture of Thor last night.He will be 3 in April. He is MaMas little sweetheart with a wild streak like his Mom. Really hope Sunova has more feminine features than Thor,LOL.


----------



## biliboi2

My tailbone has also been hurting! Its prob because I teach Reception, so sit on the tiniest chairs imaginable all day (well, when I'm sitting anyway). But if I got a taller chair, I wouldn't be at the same height as the children at the table and would have to crouch over to work with them. Arghh I dont know what to do!


----------



## kgriffin

hope everyone is doing well, im training someone today for my position so i wont be able to write very much, thinking of everyone and thank you for the congrats, i love the ultasound photos and my daughter's little nose :)


----------



## Gitlost80

kgriffin said:


> hope everyone is doing well, im training someone today for my position so i wont be able to write very much, thinking of everyone and thank you for the congrats, i love the ultasound photos and my daughter's little nose :)

Im a big fan of baby feet on ultrasound pics,they are just so innocent.


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

TY ladies for all your thoughts prayers and comments:) So as i was saying im massive! LOL cause my babies a chunker! LOL So heres my bump

https://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h408/michellewehrmeyer/pregnancyphoto.jpg


----------



## Mrs__P

Cecelia....your belly pic is great!! I think I actually do have a little bump. But i'm so use to sucking my belly in all the time that i still do it without realising!! Your son also looks gorgeous!!! What a cutie!!

I know what you mean about the red head thing.....I am a red head (well its more auburn, not proper ginger) I love my hair colour but wouldn't wish it on a boy if i have a boy!! My DH has dark brown hair. Really hoping if its a girl then she's red and a boy brown. Same as me and my brother. And my mum and dad are the same. mum red and dad dark. I so know that my first words out of my mouth after the birth are going to be 'is it ginger'!! lol.

And woop more bump pics! yay....so exciting!!

Nic xx


----------



## kgriffin

im auburn too, and im so over this whole ginger thing.. dh has dark red/brown hair, everyone is like you guys are goign to have ginger babies, well, so be it, im so sick of hearing ginger stuff, its ridiculous and uncalled for. rant over lol


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Well ladies I ended back in the hospital again!!! I am collapsing because of low blood sugar/ low blood pressure. They think its all related to the growth of the baby. The obgyn is stumped on what to do and is constantly in collaboration with my family doc. From what it seems now as soon as I turn 33weeks they are goign to take the baby. This pregnancy has been so weird thus far! Hope they find out what the hell is going on soon!


----------



## mammaspath

Hope you stay well raisingminime! prayers!


----------



## kgriffin

hey ladies, does anyone want to take over as the admin/original poster here? im not sure how, if anyone does, let me know :)


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi ladies!! 

All very quiet on here this week!!

So first of all.....weight gain. I am ok with it but only just getting used to my changing figure. My bump popped out this week. Will attach a pic below  very happy. But none of my trousers now fit!!! Grrrr. I think in a couple of days I will have got use to it.

Exercise!! I am continuing with my gym....though tried a bit of a run today and had to stop cause the bouncing just made me want to go for a wee! lol. I have also started swimming once a week. And from Feb I am joining pregnancy Yoga...so all busy!!

Welcome to anyone new joining us!!

Also, how is everyone getting on at work. My work have been so supportive but I know not all work places are like that as we have found out from a few ladies on here!

Just wanted to get some banter going again so:

1) update on how you ladies are doing with the weight/changing figure.
2) any fitness routines and how are you managing
3) How are you finding it at work
4) Bump pics!!!!!

Nic xx
 



Attached Files:







16.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kgriffin

Cute bump pic nic!

As for me, not really exercising, i feel a bit guilty about it but my energy level is still very low. my bump is soft so it looks more like bloat, is yours hard? when do bumps become hard anyways lol, work has been very stressful, started a new position yesterday and my trainer was sick today, so its been rough, im training all week then i am on my own, then they are moving me again in a month then i need to learn a new job again! No wonder im so damn tired! No pics for my bump yet!


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks Nic and Kate for the little kick in the pants :)

1. I'm up 13 lbs so far, doing okay I love the bump and such, I am happy so far with my weight gain since I'm still about 15 lbs lighter than what I started at last time... I'm hoping to only gain about 40 - 60 lbs this time (last time was 100 lbs).

2. My fitness routine.. well I'm doing pregnancy yoga about 3 -4 times a week, I've never done yoga before but I am quite enjoying it. I bought a pregnancy yoga cd and it's got a yoga routine for post pregnancy as well. It's 30 mins.

3. Work is okay, I work for the federal govt so they have to be accomodating :) I am still dealing with my sexual harrassment issue, but I'm just focusing on the fact that in 5 months I will be off for a year :) and hopefully when I return it'll all be better.

4. So here's my bump pic, well from last week anyways. It's a little fuzzy since my son took it for me :)

Kate how's your mom doing?

Michele I can't believe you will deliver at 33 weeks! any chance at all your dates are off by a month? take care of yourself.

Chat soon.

Kim
 



Attached Files:







15wks.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kgriffin

cute pic kim! my mom is doing okay, she is in good spirits and she is having tenderness when she touches her breast, but otherwise, her pain is minimal :)


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey all!!!

Kate, glad your mum is improving and in good spirits - hopefully she will continue on the road to recovery!!!

1) update on how you ladies are doing with the weight/changing figure.
Ok, so to address Mrs P's points. Before becoming pregnant, I was a regualar weight watchers member, had been for 7 years and was at goal for 4 of those years, having lost 5 stone. So, it was something that I did worry about becoming pregnant.

I think I have gained around 8-9lb so far, but I am still eating relatively healthy but not exercising too much. I know that I will gain weight during pregnancy, but I dont want to come out the otherside knowing that I purposely overindulged simply because of the pregnancy, so I will try my best and I also know that I have the support of my leader and my class to get any weight back off again.

2) any fitness routines and how are you managing

As in above - zilch!

3) How are you finding it at work

Work is fab. All of my colleagues are amazing and so supportive. My boss has done my risk assessment and told me that I just have to tell her if I am feeling tired or not well and she will let me go rest for as long as I need or go home. She said that if I feel like I can't get out of bed in the morning, just to come in when I can. Obvioulsy I will not abuse this liberty, but it is lovely to know that the option is there.

I also know that I have a pretty decent maternity package which will allow me pretty close to full pay for 9 months and then another bit afterwards in the annual leave that will have accrued.

4) Bump pics!!!!!

Sorry but I havent got one yet, I will take one asap though - promise!!!


----------



## Photographer

Great Idea with the wee list of questions

1) Weight Gain

Well, I started a little heavier than i'd like so I've actually lost 10lbs since the start of pregnancy. Not sure how long that will maintain though- I do feel my appetite going up this past week. Not much bump to speak of but I do feel it myself a bit...


2) any fitness routines and how are you managing

I've been walking every day and started daily swimming/gym- mostly because it is so freezing here to be outdoors, the gym/pool is 10 mins walk away and the membership for the month gives unlimited access. Again, I;m doing all this because I started out overweight and I'm terrified of getting hypertension or preeclampsia or back problems. Had a pretty positive checkup with the doctor today though and relieved to hear that my BP is within normal and there's no signs of anything bad in the urine. yay!


3) How are you finding it at work

I'm self-employed so work is a little isolating. I do photography and illustration and had to give up on dangerous work that involves ladders or extra-long shifts like weddings. So, i'm always seeking more work to make up the gap and it's hard to do so when quite tired. Also, if i want to qualify for the full maternity allowance, I'll have to work overtime between now and 34 weeks as it is means tested. Still, any allowance is better than nothing! Had to hire an accountant though to work it all out. Still, it does allow for more flexibility like taking a nap if needed, going for mid-day exercise in the daylight hours and not having to explain my pregnancy to an evil boss! 


4) Bump pics!!!!!

Soo sorry but I don't have a pic....actually don't have a bump really yet though! :(


would absolutely love to hear how everyone else is doing. I am really beginning to appreicate it so much having this group of ladies to keep in touch with and share the journey. Thank you so much to all of you for staying in touch with this thread. xxxx


----------



## Gitlost80

Im holding steady at 16 pounds weight gain which puts me at 148lbs,Im only 5 foot 1 inch so I feel and look big,especially my rear end. 

My Doctor suggested I walk an hour a day because my back and hips hurt,Im guessing from lack of exercise.So Ive been doing it off and on for 2 weeks now.It has given me a little increased energy,but I have been so tired this last week.The baby is kicking like crazy and keeps me up at night.

I am a stay at home mom,so work is good,lol. My son has entered into the terrible twos for sure,hes been a handful lately.I guess thats what I get for naming him Thor.

Sometimes my bump is huge and other days its like it isnt even there,I will post a picture soon. Im still experiencing some MS off and on,so not out of the woods yet on the nausea.Ugh. 

Glad to see we are all coming along good!


----------



## kgriffin

hey everybody
i had a finger prick done at work today becuase i wasnt feeling well and my blood sugar was way low, i had to go to the doctor right away and now im on sick leave until monday :( im so weak.. ugh, hoping to feel better soon, i have to do a full blood profile tomorrow, hopefully that will give me some answers. 
hope everyone is doing well.

also, 
Dear Bump, 

Why are you so soft!


----------



## klsltsp

OMG Kate.. take care of yourself!! hope you're feeling better soon!! and my bump is still pretty soft too... I'm not sure when it gets hard...


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Kate 

wanted to touch base and see how you are feeling.

How about the rest of you ladies, hope you're doing well. Nothing exciting to report here, other than we are becoming very impatient and want to find out the sex.. lol it's less than 2 weeks but yikes. So I sent an email today inquiring about a 3D ultrasound, we are going to do one at 26/27 weeks, (my mom is getting that for my birthday) but I wanted to see if we went now if they could tell the sex. I think, fromtheir website that'll cost us $65... very tempting!!! hahaha I'll see what my OH says once he's up!!

Take care ladies.

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

hey kim! the 3d one will be fun :)

i am feeling ok, kind of sick, having to drink a lot of juice now, i went in for a full blood sugar profile thing this morning, shoul dhave the results by monday,hopefully it was just a week moment or something, really not sure what happened. thanks for checking in though.

my mom should find out this week if she needs chemo, im praying that she will not, scary to think about, she has been baby shopping for my brother and i, my brothers wife is due with a girl in february, so at least her mind is occupied. 

how did everyone spend their weeked? i am not looking forward to going back to work on monday, im so stressed out.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Kate

Well hopefully you're right and it's just a weak moment.

Hopefully your mom is lucky like my mom was, my mom didn't need chemo, just hormone therapy drugs which she's had no side effects from, she's been very lucky! Fingers crossed that your mom is just as lucky.

That sucks that work is so stressful... do you see the doctor monday too?

Kim


----------



## Photographer

hey Kate, how are you now? 

Kim, am praying for your mom that chemo won't be necessary! 

Also, girls, i have a couple of questions, especially for those who've had kids before. 

Firstly, I'd like to know what the 34-40 week period is like.... 

Also, has anyone had experience of lodgers living with them when baby is born? We may need to take one or two to afford the bills....

Finally, can anyone tell me how they were feeling physically/mentally about 4-8 weeks after the brith? I'm not planning to go back to work for several months but a really close friend is getting married and asked if i'd take the photographs. It's only about 5 hours but it is probably going to be about 5-6 weeks after the baby! Just trying to work out if I can physically manage. OH and baby would be there with us anyway. 

Sorry about all the practical questions- am suddenly starting to worry about lots of practical issues! 

xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone,

Sorry I have been MIA for a while I do sneak in on my phone but cant do proper updates on there. 

Michelle  how are you doing have you had any further scans to check how baby is measuring, or any news on your low blood sugar problems? 

Cecelia  Thor is absolutely gorgeous! Adorable blonde curls!

Kate  How are you feeling? I too keep my fingers crossed that your Mum wont need chemo. She must be thrilled to be having 2 grandchildren this year. My Mum in law has been enjoying shopping for baby too. 

Kim  did you go for the gender scan or are you waiting? Only 2 weeks to go, not long now. So exciting!!!

Jill  sorry I cant help as this is no 1 for me but I am interested to hear the answers from those who already have children.

Thanks Nic for the little questionnaire, here are my updates;

1)	I dont have scales at home but know I have put on some weight. I am conscious of my figure at the moment as I feel I am at the in-between stage where it isnt obvious whether I am pregnant or have just put on weight.

2)	I have been to pregnancy pilates and plan to keep going once a week. It is a little slow as most ladies are between 20 weeks and term so it has to cover everyone but we do alot of pelvic floor work which can only be a good thing. I also swam twice last week and plan to keep that up weekly. I have no excuse really as my office is in a hotel and I have free use of the facilities so its so easy before work. 

3)	Which bring me nicely onto the next one.... work. The short version of a long story is that I was told I would be promoted this year and move up a level but since getting pregnant I have been told the structure has changed slightly so the role wont be suitable for me and is being advertised. Of course I can apply but I wont put myself the emotional rollercoaster when I have been told I wont get it! The principle has infuriated me.... but I know I probably wont care as much when I have my baby in my arms and I also know this means its more likely i can go back part time in my current role which is ultimately what I want. Its just hard to have to be there for the next 4 and a half months while a new boss comes in and takes over a role that should be mine and I would be good at. Plus the salary is £10,000 more than I earn!!!!! I hope the time between now and my maternity goes quick! I have to use my holiday before I go so plan to finish 9th June.

4)	My bump! This was taken 7 days ago so bump has grown since then.


We went to Mamas & Pappas today for a look round and got a gorgeous brown fleecy blanket and a white fleece bunny rabbit for the nursery. 

Im not looking forward to work tomorrow either. I just dont feel like being there now! Oh well the sooner each week comes the sooner our babies will be here!

Have a good week xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Here it is.....
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 32


----------



## joeybrooks

Mrs_W_11 - that is terrible what they are doing to you at work. I see what you are saying about going back part time etc might suit you better, but surely that is your decision. You were told that the promotion was yours, but because you are pregnant you are no longer being considered - surely that is against the law. As you say, you have been told that you wont get it, so why would you apply, therefore, they are effectively taking you out of the running simply because you are pregnant.

Anyway, all's good with me, I realised that I no longer look fat, I definitely look pregnant now, the maternity clothes help with that as they emphasise the bump, rather than looking like I am hiding a massive lunch.

I have to say I really am starting to enjoy this. I feel like I want to put more effort into my appearance again, I am able to clean my house and apart from heavy lifting, I am able to do most of that I did before. I can cook again without gagging and actually eat what I have cooked.

Kate, I really hope your mum won't need chemo. I have kept her in my prayers and will continue to do so xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

You'll have to post a bump pic joey! I am starting to enjoy my bump too the more it grows! 

The thing with work was that it was an off record chat with my boss rather than an official job offer... So yes while it is basically illegal and they have exactly decided to not give me the job because I am pregnant they would argue otherwise. Sigh. 

Anyway only 4 days to the wkend! Hope everyone has a good week x


----------



## Mrs__P

Hello Ladies!!!

So...hope we are all ok. Thanks everyone for their little updates :) Its good to know how everyone is doing. 

Kate - I know that some people exercise through their pregnancy and some don't. I have been one of the people with no symptoms other than tiredness and have been able to continue as normal. Any ladies feeling guilty for not exercising....don't!!! Do what you feel like doing and don't push yourself. We need to enjoy this time as it won't be long until we never get time for ourselves! :) And good to hear your mum is doing well. Hope you are feeling better soon!


Kim - Glad you are happy with your weight gain. Though like you said, you're still lighter than you were before!! Just think of the baby now....it seems we have given our bodies to them! hehe. And how is the pregnancy yoga? I am starting this in a couple of weeks. A little nervous as I am going on my own and I dont know anyone! 

Jill - how are you enjoying the swimming? I find it so strange. It feels really odd as you sort of stick your belly out when swimming!! I always feel a little self concious cause of the underwater swimmers. I'm still in the 'eaten too many pies' stage and don't quite look pregnant yet. lol.

Joey - Well done for losing 5 stone!! Thats a brilliant achievement. I can understand how you are worried about putting it all on and glad to hear you are still eating healthily!
Your maternity package sounds great!!! I will only get 3 months full pay then smp for the rest :( better than nothing though!

Cecelia - I hope you manage to throw off the nausea soon!! You're a trooper definitly!! So exciting you can feel kicks. I have been feeling flutters and bubbles for a couple of weeks. Yesterday I had a couple of harder kicks too!! 

Mrs W - Yay for the bump pic!! I too have been to mamas and papas this weekend. OMG I love everything. We have also bought a pram!! :) Not sure if you know but when you buy something from there you can pay 25% deposit and then the rest before delivery (you can have delivery anytime you want). I have chosen june for delivery. And if anything happens you get your full deposit back! Really good.

Just one more thing! I had my 17 week midwife appt yesterday :) we heard the heartbeat. It was amazing. Cant wait for my next scan now in 3 weeks. hehe.

My gosh what a large update.....I am mentally setting myself a reminder to check in more often. hehe.

Nic xx


----------



## klsltsp

wow Nic what a long update for sure :) LOL 

Glad you're doing well and how amazing to hear the heartbeat!!! congrats on the pram... we bought a crib and change table this week so that's pretty exciting!!

Kate how was your apt yesterday? You feeling better? how's your blood sugar? How was your mom's apt does she need chemo?

Becky that sucks about your work... I understand where you're coming from, it's hard to not care about work when you really do, I really struggled with this with my first. It was really hard for me to let go and see others move past me so to speak when I was more qualified, but.. then the baby comes and all of that goes out the window!!!

Joey glad to hear you're feeling so good these days!!! I am dying to get my hair dyed, told my OH i wouldn't do it until the doc said ok, and I forgot to ask a my last apt.. urg... so next week I will not forget!!! my hair looks aweful, half white!!! hahaha

Jill, I found the 34 - 40 week period I felt pretty good, I was pretty big though so that complicated things I'm not sure about a boarder, I think as long as they are aware of what's going on and such then why not, if it helps to ease the stress of when the baby comes then sure.

Michele how are you feeling these days? 

Cecilia is your sickness gone yet?

Funny thing with me, I wonder if the baby is in a growth spurt, I've been off my meds for the nausea for about 3 weeks now but last week it came back, not as bad as before and only in the mornings, but at the same time I now have this metallic taste in my mouth and for the first time in this pregnancy I've been constipated!! hahaha I figure my hormones are going wild..

Well we are anxiously awaiting our ultrasound next wed, feb 1st, to hopefully find out the sex... ahhhh :)

Hope everyone is doing well.

Kim


----------



## klsltsp

I just got a call from my docs office and my IPS screening was negative yipee!!!! Here we don't get a number for our risk of downs etc.. just whether or not we're positive or negative. yipee!!! no further testing for us!!!


----------



## biliboi2

aww my midwife doesn't listen for the heartbeat at 16 weeks any longer. So will have to wait till 20 week scan to see babba next. Although we did see him at 16week private scan so can't complain!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I have my 16 week midwife appointment tomorrow, I so hope I get to hear the heart beat! X


----------



## klsltsp

Hopefully you hear it, I heard it at my 14 week apt!!!


----------



## kgriffin

wow i have missed so much, please accept my apologies for not responding to each of you individually, i am just not feeling great lately, took another day off yesterday, went to work today but im so stressed there now, im supposed to get training tomorrow, one day isn't really goign to suffice! I am responsible for more that 300 staff now, it's been a bit of a nightmare, when i see the doctor im going to see if she has any ideas.

my mom still has not got a call from the doc, and they are not returning her calls, hospitals consider all of their patients just a number, she has been neglected a lot by this particular hospital, but hopefully the worst is over, she has an appointment on feb 7, thats the same day as mine, just on the other side of the country.
it means the world to me that she is your thoughts and that you ladies are all so incredibly gracious and supportive.
i read up and everyone sounds like they are doing great, which i am thrilled about, can we all beleive we have made it this far! It truely is a miracle..

talk soon everyone,
kate


----------



## Mrs__P

Morning!

Kim thats great news. I am glad I had the testing done as it does put your mind at rest a bit more.

Bili, I also heard that some midwives dont listen to the heartbeat too. Glad you got to see him at your scan, and congrats on team blue!!

Mrs W - Good luck for your appt tomorrow. If you don't get offered to listen to heartbeat then just ask! They should have a doppler there. I hope everything is ok.

And thanks for the update Kate! Hope you can sort out your issues with work. Stress is definitly one thing you don't need right now. Good luck.

Nic xx


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey girls. I was at a regular docs appt about something unrelated and when I mentioned I was pregnant she said "lets have a listen for the heartbeat". I'm sure if you asked your midwife she wouldnt mind checking it for you.

Ladies, I need your assistance. From the very start, I have been wanting to do a pregnancy journal, but was terrified to start too early in case something went wrong. So, now that Christmas is over (12 weeks) and I am feeling a little more confident (and pregnant) I decided I would start one. 

I keep a regular day to day diary, so I have all of my milestones marked in there, but I want something to dedicate to my pregnancy only. I have been looking at the ones online and whilst I wouldnt say they are expensive, they can be pricey and none of them quite capture what I want.

I dont need any of the instructions or tips they provide, I have more pregnancy books than enough, I just want somewhere that I can record all the different little things that I am going through and that my body is going through etc. Somewhere to keep bump pics and ultrasound pics.

So, I have decided, as I am quite creative, to make my own. I have decided on a nice notebook with a spiral spine (to allow for pics to be added). So, here is where I need your help.

I dont want to miss anything and I want to start from the very beginning. So, I have come up with some headings and I'd be so grateful for your input if you can think of anything else that I should/could add. Here's what I have so far:

BFP - date and pic of test - I have a million pics of it lol
How I felt
When I told my OH
When I told my parents
When I told others
Peoples reactions
Cravings
First MW appointment
When MS started
How MS felt - although I'm pretty sure I could never accurately describe it in words
How long MS lasted
How I felt when I passed 12 weeks
My first ultrasound date and pics
My first maternity clothes
My first baby buys
When I felt first movement
When I felt first kick
When OH felt first movement/kick
Ideas for the nursery
Name ideas

Now, I am stumped. I was able to come up with all of those headings because those things have already happened (well, most of them) but for the next lot of months, I have no clue, can anyone add anything???


----------



## kgriffin

joey i think that is such a nice idea, very inspiring, makes me want to do the same :)


----------



## klsltsp

Joey that's very creative of you!! good luck.

I have been keeping a pregnancy journal myself, I haven't limited anything that goes into it. These days I tend to write something after my docs apts and such, or when something that I want to remember happens. I have been trying to document such things as how I felt too and such.

Kate how are you feeling? any better? did you see the doc about your low blood sugar? Sorry your work is so stressful!! you definately don't need that!!!

Becky how was your apt? did you get to hear the heartbeat?

Nic glad to hear your apt went so well, what was your baby's heart rate?

Finally less than a week until we hopefully find out the sex!!! I hope this weekend flies by!!!

Chat soon.

Kim


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey all!!! Well, I had my 16 week midwife apt yesterday. I heard the hearbeat, good and strong, and could even hear the baby kicking the doppler out of the way. There was a student midwife in with her and she asked if I would mind if she followed me throughout my pregnancy as part of her studies. I have no problem with that, we all have to learn somewhere right, so I agreed. There will obviously always be a fully trained professional there also, but I'd be happy to help the student with her training.

The midwife said I had keytones in my urine, meaning that I am dehydrated, so have to up the fluid and no, unfortunately that excludes diet coke :(

My BP was 120/78 which she said was fine and everything else looked good. It was lovely and reassuring to hear the heart beat, now I am on the count down to my 20 week scan on 20 Feb - only 24 more days to go!


----------



## Mrs__P

Wow, them tickers sure are annoying!! Anyone else seeing a full page advert! lol.

Kim, I have no idea what the baby's heart rate was, completely forgot to ask! She said everything was fine though. I'll remember to ask next time, i'm curious now! hehe.

And 1 week to go Kim....excited for you.

Joey, so glad your appt went well. That sounds really great with the kicking. Also, I like that you have a student midwife following you! That is really interesting. I think I would have done it too!! Roll on your next appt.

I am feeling slightly stronger kicks now. They are very inconsistent though. I can't wait til DH can feel them too :) 14th Feb for my next scan.....bit of a valentines special day for us, though we're team yellow so won't be finding out.

Nic xx


----------



## Photographer

Hi ladies, so i have a rather ridiculous dilemma.... i was invited today to appear on a tv art show with some of my work. It's a great opportunity by i am freaked out by the idea of feeling like such a whale and being filmed for TV! So, a few questions.... what can I wear to not look to huge but to look pregnant instead of just fat?! And just generally, what things should i remember so I don't look slobbish..... I feel like wearing all black would look a bit depressing. Argh, it's such an amazing opportunity but I've avoided even having a photo taken the whole pregnancy so far, never mind national TV! lol.


----------



## joeybrooks

Oh honey, that is too good of an opportunity to turn down.

I think this might be the time to speak to a personal shopper. I have used the shoppers in Debenhams for a fashion show I was doing once and they were amazing. They knew just what to wear for the occassion etc and picked wonderful outfits for me.

I know it can be expensive shopping in shops that offer this service, so even if you can get an idea of what looks good, you could then maybe try to find something similar cheaper or on eBay or something. 

Congrats, brill opportunity!


----------



## Mrs__P

oooh Jill thats a brilliant opportunity!!

I would do as Joey said and go see a personal shopper. Or, even just shopping at a proper maternity shop. They area qutie good in there. You need to make sure you wear something that pulls in under your boobs and above your bump to emphasize your figure!!

Also, I would also make sure that you are standing and sitting straight....so make sure your shoulders are pulled back. It gives you much better posture than sitting hunch backed like most of us do :)

When is it???

Nic xx


----------



## Photographer

Joey, thank you! I never thought of a personal shopper! I will def give debenhams a try as I'll be near one tomorrow...It's all starting next week. Man, i feel so gross, don't even want to be seen outside right now, but it's just too good a chance that others would love to have. Thank you for the advice!! xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi,

Kate sorry to hear your Mum is feeling a bit neglected, not what any of you need at a time like this, how frustrating. I really hope she gets the call soon. I do hope the worst is well and truly behind her.

Joey the journal sounds great. I keep a journal on here which you can read by clicking on the link on my signature. I purely type my thoughts though, how I feel and whats going on. I love your idea it sounds almost like a scrapbook with everything in, lovely idea. 

Kim I can&#8217;t believe you find out in a week. I can&#8217;t remember now what you said you thought you were having. So far we have 2 girls and 1 boy is that right. Exciting!!
Jill &#8211; how exciting about the TV art show! Def try a personal shopper even for ideas. I agree to embrace the bump get something that gather under the bust and flows over the bump. Let us know how it goes!

My appointment went really well and heard the teeny heartbeat -so amazing!! She said baby was very active as you could hear it moving on the heartbeat monitor. I did have my first pregnant lady hormonal break down on the way there due to getting lost and being late so I sobbed!! I think also was so excited and anxious about it all. All good though so very happy! 

I have an appointment to see the consultant at the hospital 21st Feb and my scan 15th Feb &#8211; cant wait.

Hope you all have brilliant weekends xxx
Becky x


----------



## kgriffin

how is everyone doing, work is stressing me out a lot, oh well.

who is in maternity clothes? my dh just shrunk my only pair of pants, so now im wearing tights a lot.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies!!

Kate sorry to hear your work is so stressful.. is there an end in sight? How's your blood sugar? how are you feeling.. well other than the stress?

Becky congrats on your apt!! amazing hearing the heartbeat!!

Jill what an amazing opportunity!! you'll have to keep us posted on how it goes. I would say own how you look and you'll look amazing!!! I always find that's easier with a great outfit, so hopefully you found one!!

Well ladies.. 1 more day for me yipee!!! we're so excited, I hope this baby cooperates. As for me I'm feeling great this time, back to eating pretty much everything which is very odd.. LOL I am still having my moments of nauseau but that's all. I'm also feeling the baby move a good bit especially when I'm sitting on the couch. It's funny actually whenever OH puts his hand on my belly, the baby starts flipping LOL then he takes his hand off and the baby stops.. very cute... OH can only feel it sort of, but I feel the flipping.. Also wanted to gush a bit about my OH, he's soo amzaing :) as a surprise this weekend he went and bought me a beautiful card and got me a gift certificate for a pregnancy massage... :) he worked very hard trying to figure out what to get me.. LOL he said he wandered around malls and even asked a random pregnant woman what she would like to get.

Okay enough blabbing :)

Hope everyone has a great day!!

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

wow kim, can't wait to hear all about your scan!

im feeling better, i only work 12.5 more weeks, still feels long, but it will be nice.
blood sugar hmm.. still working on that, trying to eat more frequently

keep us posted!

hope everyone is well, sorry i have been absent, its been crazy at work


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kim can't wait to hear what you are having! I think boy  x


----------



## joeybrooks

Ladies, I finally have a bump pic.

In this pic it is first thing in the morning, after my breakfast, and at 17+2. 

Kim, I am so excited to hear about your scan, only 18 more days until mine, can't wait!!!
 



Attached Files:







Bump Pic.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs__P

Woop Woop. Joey, love your bump!! I can't wait til I have a proper one :)

Nic x


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Joey awesome bump!!!! sooo cute!!!

So my scan yesterday was awesome, the technician was fantastic, the baby wasn't cooperating at all, was back out and kept pushing the wand or whatever it's called, it was VERY cute... LOL so the words of the technician "without a shadow of a doubt, no if ands or buts.. it's a boy!!" LOL she spent a good half hour with us, getting all of the shots that she needed, had me lying on my side, and then had me coughing to try and get him to move. It was great!!! He was measuring right on, and had a heart rate of 156. Then we saw the doc right away after, and he said that every indication is that we've got a very healthy little boy!! We also got my c-section date :) so my son will be born on June 28th :) exactly 39 weeks, unless he decides to come earlier.

HOpe everyone else is doing well!!!!

Kim


----------



## joeybrooks

Aw Kim, amazing, you are having a son!!!! Congratulations and all the best for the last few months. I am sure you are over the moon, that sounds like a lovely experience you had!!!


----------



## kgriffin

kim!! a boy!! wooooooooooo!!

here is a bump pic for me finally, excuse my terrible roots!
 



Attached Files:







Bump! 067.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs__P

Kim so nice to hear of your scan. And congrats on your son!! hehe. I'm glad you had a good experience.

Kate, love your bump pic!! You have a proper bump. yay!!! 

Do they date you again at the next scan?? Just wondering cause one of my friends is preg and they put her forward 2 weeks after her 20 week scan.

Nic xx


----------



## klsltsp

Kate ... Awesome pic!!! my roots are just as bad except mine are white!!! LOL I finally asked my doc this week if I could colour my hair and he said yes for sure!!! so if I have time today at work I'm booking me an apointment!!!

Nic I don't get another scan :( here, if they can't get the pic they are looking for while the check all of the anatomy parts then they book one 2 weeks later. It was really cool, they checked us the blood flow to the kidneys and then how the kidneys connected, they showed us the full stomach :) etc we took so long actually because the technician was having a hard time getting a good pic of the heart, and I'd told her with my first they had that problem and it stressed me out :) so she was great and worked hard to get the picture of the heart to make sure the valves were all working properly.

Thanks for the well wishes, we're pretty excited about a boy, we really thought it was a girl hahah since this pregnancy has been the complete opposite, in every possible way from my last... all I know is that I'm going to be waay outnumbered in this house hahahaha

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

thanks ladies :)

i think they change your dates at every scan! Although i was put back a week and it is now only 5 days behind, i assume it may change again. i often hear of people whose due dates change multiple times

mien started at july 1, then July 10, and now its July 5.


----------



## kgriffin

by the way, is anyone feeling any movements? i feel slight ones every now and then, i cant wait until they are more frequent :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone!

Kate &#8211; I am in some maternity clothes now. Some of my bigger clothes are fine but anything tailored or fitted has been far to tight for a while so starting to need more and more now. How about everyone else? I&#8217;ve been buying bits on ebay. I am really pleased that the &#8216;looking a bit fat&#8217; stage is passing and I now definitely look pregnant with a baby bump. We are nearly half way!! 

Lovely bump pics Joey & Kate &#8211; I&#8217;ll try and post another one this week. My roots are awful Kate, my salon have said highlights are fine so they have a half price sale end of Feb I am going to sort my hair out!!

Kim &#8211; your scan sounded so wonderful! HUGE congrats on having a baby boy that is so exciting! Great that you have your section date too so all being well you know exactly when he will arrive. I bet it will fly past now! 

Hope everyone has great weekends. We are expecting some snow tonight, its freezing!!!!!

Becky
xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

How was everyones weekend? I have started feeling the baby move a little, particularly today - exciting!! Is everyone feeling some movement now? x


----------



## klsltsp

Hello ladies!!

Things are good here.. busy and trucking along... there must be some more scans coming up soon huh.. keep us updated!!!

Kate let us know how your mom's apt goes today and if she's going to need chemo.

Becky.. I am feeling movement.. I first felt it about 14 weeks, I now feel it regularily. I can't wait for my OH to be able to feel it too!!

Hope everyone is doing well, chat soon.

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

It's wonderful feeling them wriggle around isn't it?! Agree can't wait till my dh can feel it. My scan is a week tomorrow!! 

Kate I hope your mums appoint went well. 

Becky x


----------



## kgriffin

hey ladies
so her surgeon showed up for the appt isntead of her oncologist, 

they said that the cancer spot has a hole in it and leaked, so she may need the chemo, but we wont know for another 3 weeks whe the oncologist is actually supposed to show up. im very frustrated.

hope everyone is doing well, can we all believ ewe are nearly hafl way there


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh no Kate how frustrating, that's so awful that you all have to wait another 3 weeks. I'll keep everything crossed that your mum ends up not needing the chemo. I hope your mum is doing ok in recovery from her op and that these 3 weeks pass quickly. Hugs to you all x


----------



## Photographer

Oh dear, ladies, i just made a terrible mistake! I have two friends who are expecting and one organised a baby shower for the other.....They are not that common in the UK and the ones I've been to, the moms-to-be have known about it happening.....So i got an invite and couldn't make it. When i saw the girl whose shower it is, I just said 'oh, im so sorry i can't come to your shower'.....turns out I RUINED the surprise!!! :( I feel so bad about it and think the organiser is justifiably upset with me :(


----------



## joeybrooks

Oh Jill, I am always doing silly things like that. I am sure they will realise it is just your pregnancy brain and forgive you!!!

Just an update from me. I went pram shopping at the weekend....

It is almost impossible!!! I have my choices narrowed down to a few and I am going to a "showroom", seriously, you'd think it was a car, to compare a few. Lets just say we are getting there.

I have felt movement more than just the flutters that I had from a few weeks back. They arent definite kicks just yet, but much stronger. Can't wait for OH to be able to feel them, but I hear that it is a few weeks before that will happen.

I have my 20 week scan on Monday 20th!!! OMG I am so excited, really cannot wait. As much as I want to remain team yellow, I don't know who I was kidding, I cannot wait to find out.

Not sure if you guys will recall me mentioning the pain in my coccyx, but the Dr referred me for physio and the hospital contacted me last week to say I could come in tomorrow. I hope they are able to do something to help as I can't see it improving as I get bigger.

Think that is all from me. Has anyone anything special planned for valentine's day. I will probably just have a nice meal at home and watch the champions league on TV (football/Soccer). OH is a very lucky man that I enjoy sports as much as he does, otherwise I would be insisting on something much fancier lol!!!


----------



## Mrs__P

Well ladies....today is the day!! I have my 20 week scan at 2pm. eeeek!!! So excited. A little valentines surprise for us both.

We are going to go out for some tea after and go to the cinema too. Looking forward to it. Just got another 3 hours of work to get through.

Just another couple of updates. Getting stronger kicks now.....I think DH felt one last night. Then baby went all shy! hehe. I have now put 9lbs on. It has been steady and I have put 1lb a week on for the last 8 weeks.

So, couple of questions, Jill, did you get anywhere with your tv appearance?? And oh dear about your spilling the beans on your friends shower. lol. Never mind hey. Blame the baby brain. hehe.

Kate, its good to hear updates re your mum. FX'd again that you get everything sorted.

Joey, good luck with the pram shopping. I have already chosen mine!! Ordered it 4 weeks ago. I went to a place called pram world. They had every type of pram you can imagine. Was a bit scary when I first got there. But after 2 hours in there we had narrowed it down. I then went to the store that actually did the one I want (mamas and papas) and ordered it from there. Good luck!! Make sure you give them a test ride!! I found some of them really heavy and some that bouncy that I would be afraid of the baby bouncing out!!

Nic xx


----------



## joeybrooks

Nic, so exciting about your scan, mine is on Monday and I am so excited. Are you going to find out the gender??? You sound like you have a lovely day planned - enjoy and I hope it all goes well xx


----------



## klsltsp

oooh Nic!!! so exciting!! have fun at your scan! mine was AMAZING!!! Monday huh Joey.. it's soo soon!!

I'm feeling stronger and stronger kicks too, all I have to do is drink grapefruit juice :) my OH has felt the baby move, like a mini wave but not a proper kick yet.

As for the prams (or strollers her in north america :)) we've narrowed it down to a few, and I've been checking the safety ratings for the car seat portion.. I'm a little particular or maybe anal is a better word hahah oh well!

Kate any update on your mom?

well should get my son ready for school!!

Happy Valentines day to everyone!! it's hard to believe that we're all half way there... and since I'm having the baby at 39 weeks.. only 19 weeks to go!! yikes!!! hahaha

Kim


----------



## Gitlost80

Happy Valentines Day Ladies,I have had a little trouble with my internet connection lately so I have some catching up to do. Tomorrow is our final scan. I still havent bought anything for Baby,but I think after this ultrasound I will be able to relax and feel like its all ok and start buying things. I got a gym membership for Valentines Day,and thank God! i have gained 20lbs!!!!! I feel so unattractive right now. Hopefully I can keep my weight gain under control the rest of the pregnancy. Im still sick off and on so it makes eating the right things hard sometimes.

Its so exciting to see everyone getting there scans in the next couple weeks.Im curios to see the Boy/Girl ratio.

Have a Happy Valentines Day!:kiss:


----------



## Photographer

Awww hey girls! Man, i'm so sorry, i was SO hormonal and upset when i ruined that shower surprise. I was in floods of tears! Silly baby brain! 

Just found from the TV people yesterday i'll be filming in london in march and april- ie. 6-7 months pregnant! Not looking forward to being like a whale on TV but it's being screened later in the year by which point i'll hopefully have a cute little one and be losing weight! It was too good to pass up! 

How is everyone doing? We have our 20 wk scan tomorrow. Is anyone getting a big bump now? xx


----------



## klsltsp

Jill I think that's amazing, I think that I would rather be filming at 6 - 7 months preggo and there be no question that I'm pregnant as opposed to earlier when people won't be sure...

Good luck on your scan tomorrow!!! are you finding out the sex?

As for bumps. yup mine's pretty big, I'm having trouble grooming "down there" hahah my bump doesn't move and it's hard to see LOL

Cecilia I too am approaching the 20lb mark.. but I'm still holding at 19 lbs! I feel great mind you, have been doing yoga when I can, I miss the gym since I normally go 3 - 5 times a week but that can wait until after the baby's here. I gained about 100 lbs last time, so I'm happy with just under 20 lbs at 20 weeks. I've been consistently gaining 1 lb per week since about 13 weeks. I started this pregnancy 30 lbs lighter than my last pregnancy, so I'm happy that I still haven't reached the weight that I started at last time and we're half way! and since I know I'm having the baby at 39 weeks on the nose that helps too. If I can stay under 60 lbs I'll be happy. I'm in general eating much better, I still have a lot of aversions, but I'm doing well to not be eating all of the time, I eat when I'm hungry and that's it, which some days is every 1.5 hrs!! but other days it's just my 3 regular meals..

As for buying stuff we've done a little. I'm actually planning a shopping trip with my mom, sister, and a couple of girl friends, we're going at the end of March. Other than that we've bought a few big things, the crib and mattress, change table, and the bedding,I've been researching strollers and car seats and I think we've narrowed it down, so I'm just waiting to see if it goes on sale. We're going to paint the room next week. For me, assuming there are no more problems, I won't have any more ultrasounds :( We may do a 3-D ultrasound around 26-28 weeks, we'll wait and see.

Nic did you guys find out the sex? 

I can't remember the count we're at now I think kate and Cecilia are having girls, I'm having a boy. Are there others?

Well should keep working :) hope everyone has a great valentine's day.

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy valentines!! We have our 20 week scan tomorrow too!! Then we're also off for dinner & cinema! On my phone just now but will update afterwards properly & reply to posts. 

Hope you're all well xx

Becky x


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi ladies.

Well, my scan went really well. Baby is all good. I got another pic. Will post it when I'm at home as I can't get my phone to send it...grrrr.

DH had to spend 20 mins trying not to look at the screen so he wouldn't see what sex it is. hehe. So we stayed strong and are still on team yellow :)

It was a bit of a pain. We had just a 20 min wait for the scan. Then 20 mins having the scan. Then 1 hour 45 min wait to see the midwife!!!! I was in there 2 mins for her to take my blood pressure and say all is good you can go. I was a little bad tempered by then. We missed the first screening of the film and had to wait 2 hours for the next one. Never mind.

Jill, thats great news re your show. I hope they show it here!!! 

Good luck to everyone else having their scans. I will update my signature to it shows team yellow :)

Nic x


----------



## Mrs__P

Well here is my 20 week scan pic :).

Nic xx
 



Attached Files:







20 Week Scan.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## klsltsp

awesome pic!!!

how about you other ladies who had scans yesterday?


----------



## RaisingMiniMe

Well Ladies Sorry I have been MIA I have ready everyones posts about scans and how exciting??? I know that I am having a girl officaly.. After a couple years of trying I finaly get another baby! I have been MIA because I had to move out of my house as my other half decided he no longer wants to be with me. So it's been about three weeks now and it's getting easier, his reasoning is that i have changed with pregnancy.. However his reasoning also looked about 6 years younger than me when i ran into him at a local gas station. Anyways WHOOHOO Ladies!


----------



## kgriffin

beautiful pic nic!

wow raisingminime, thats terrible, im so sorry to hear that. Glad you have something to look forward to and that you are getting stronger each day.

so my tickers are off, im 20 weeks today, cantaloupe! woooooooo!!


----------



## klsltsp

Michele.. that is terrible news, I'm so sorry. My ex left me when my son was 3 months old so I kind of get it.... glad to hear that you are feeling stronger every day and that little girl inside of you is doing well!! Are you still measuring big? are they still planning an early birth for you? weren't they suggesting 31 weeks or something before?

yeah cantaloupes!!! :) Kate any news on your mom? I have to say I can't believe all that your mom is going through, it was so smooth with my mom...

How were the other scans? I thought we had a couple of others this week? maybe that's my baby brain and they're next week :)

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi all,

I had my 20 week scan on wednesday and it all went well and was amazing!! I was so nervous to know that baby was ok and excited to see him/her again!! Everything was great and baby is healthy and all the tests showed he/she is perfectly normal. We were thrilled!

Its so fascinating to see what they can do these days and all the things they can check on the scan. It went really quick, she said the baby was a show off and so it didnt take long to get everything she needed! She asked if we wanted her to 'sex' the baby for us and we said no..... so we dont know what we are having and are still team yellow!

We then went for dinner and to the cinema to celebrate. Oh and I got 2 maternity tops and some cutesy baby gros etc. 

Half way ladies! Only around 20 weeks to go, I am so excited!! My bump is getting bigger and I feel lots of wriggling around which is the most amazing feeling in the world. Finally I am starting to LOVE being pregnant. How about everyone else? 

I have delveoped heartburn/acid reflux though this week, possibly from eating too much as my stomach is now all squished up and I cant eat as much and feel very uncomfortable if I do have too much. Everything repeats on me its gross. 

Michelle I am so sorry to hear about the situation with your other half. I hope that you are doing ok. Look after yourself wont you and if we can help in anyway, even just to listen, you know where we are. Congrats on having a little girl thats fab news!! Thats 3 girls and 1 boy now plus us yellows!! 

Lovely scan pic Nic, I'll try and post mine in a sec. Glad your scan went well 

Hope you all have fabulous weekends ladies. 

Becky
xx


----------



## joeybrooks

My scan is Monday I'm so nervous, more than I thought I would be, but also so excited!


----------



## biliboi2

Mine is monday too. We know we are team blue but will be glad to know if everything is ok!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Good luck at your scans tomorrow!!! sooo exciting, hope your experiences are as amazing as mine was!!!

Joey are you finding out the gender?

Hope everyone else is doing well, my OH and I almost have the baby's room done, he's painted it and is now sanding down my old rocking chair so that we can stain it to match the rest of the furniture :) my 5 yr old is away this week in jamaica!! so we're trying to take advantage and get some things done.. well that and for me to keep my mind busy so that I don't worry quite so much :)

Chat soon!!

Kim


----------



## joeybrooks

Eeek 45 mins to go. Oh just threw a spanner in the works though. He's at work at the minute and he called to say he's not sure about finding out about gender etc he said he's okwith us 2 knowing but wants it to be a surprise for everyone else. Now.... I told my mum I was pregnant at 3 wks 5 days so I'm not really one for keeping things to myself!!!! I'll try to tLk him round.

Good luck to everyone else with scans today xxxxx


----------



## Photographer

20 week scan.... anyone fancy taking a gender guess?
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## joeybrooks

Jill, I'm gonna say girl. No reason for this really, just a hunch.

Well, I went for my 20 week scan, it went really well. Baby is doing well, measuring right and has all that it should have. And, it is a BOY!!!! I am over the moon. I am going to have a son!


----------



## klsltsp

Congrats Joey!!!! glad to hear your scan went well!!!!

Jill sorry I am terrible at guessing :)

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi all,

Kim I have an old fashion rocking chair too for my nursery! Love them. Ours is white. 

Gill, I think boy!!

Congrats Joey, so glad that your scan went well and you are having a baby boy thats fab news! So we are almost even now with the number of girls vs boys and team yellows left!! Exciting!! 

Becky
xx


----------



## kgriffin

how is everyone?

my laptop has not been working so i haven't been on very much

congrats to you all finding out gender! i have a scan next monday so confirm gender since we found out at 14+5 that she is a girl. i dont want to buy everything and decorate, then get a surprise!


----------



## joeybrooks

joeybrooks said:


> Eeek 45 mins to go. Oh just threw a spanner in the works though. He's at work at the minute and he called to say he's not sure about finding out about gender etc he said he's okwith us 2 knowing but wants it to be a surprise for everyone else. Now.... I told my mum I was pregnant at 3 wks 5 days so I'm not really one for keeping things to myself!!!! I'll try to tLk him round.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else with scans today xxxxx

I meant to update you on this!!! After seeing baby on screen and finding out it was a boy (mind you, even if it was a girl) he was that excited that he would have shouted it from the rooftops - turns out there was nothing to worry about lol. All aunts, uncles and grandparents are over the moon also!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I had my consultant appointment at hospital today and they confirm all is fine and they wont need to see me again so not really classed as high risk at all. Thats a good relief. I did manage to fall over outside the hospital though and after the apointment through shock I ended up in hysertical tears. Not felt right all day - hormones :-(

Kate I hope your scan goes well and confirms all ok with baby girl. 

Thats great Joey, makes it easier for you that you can both tell everyone your amazing news. 

Becky
x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh I meant to say we did listen to babys heart beat after the fall and he/she was absolutely fine, wriggling around a lot but otherwise chilled xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey everyone!

Nearly the weekend :thumbup: We are off to the baby show in London on Sunday, cant wait. There should be lots there to look at and try and we want to have a go with some prams and maybe make a decison there! I like the Babystyle Oyster but want to try a few more before we buy.

I have attached our 20 week scan pics!! Lovely profile. Past the half way mark now girls!

Hope everyone is feeling well.

Becky 

xx
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan baby wright.pdf
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## joeybrooks

Aw Becky, so cute. My wee sister said my baby looks like it is planking in it's profile shot as it has it's arms rigid by it's side lol!

I am in Belfast and have been checking to see if we are having a baby show, but it doesnt seem so!!! I'd love to go to one just to get all of the stuff in the one room lol!!!


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi Ladies.

Its so nice to see all the scan pics. All gorgeous. Congrats on everyone finding out the gender.

I can't believe we've passed the half way mark!! Eeeek!! Next milestone for me will be 28 weeks when I have to go for my Anti D injection.....super scared.

Becky, the baby shows look so good! I would love to go but the Manchester one isn't til August....a bit late then! never mind. Maybe next time....hehe.

Joey that is scary about your fall, at least you got some reassurance afterwards. I am really clumsy and always falling over things. I have had to be so careful!!

Well just a quick update from me.....I am cracking on decorating my kitchen....when it is finished, I can start on babys room. wooop!!! Super busy. ITs going so fast!!

Nic xx


----------



## biliboi2

Did yoy know your name is on there Mrs W? You might want to take it off.


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey folks, it has been very quiet on this thread!!! Have we anyone going for scans this week????

What have we all got coming up next??? 20 week scans out of the way, some of us know what team we are on and the rest are on team yellow!!! I guess V Day is what we all want to aim for next. When will yours be??

My V day will be on 20 March!!

Has anyone started to think about nurseries??? I know they are not really necessary right away as baby will be in our room for a while, but I love decorating and love to be super organised and with all the help I have been getting in other areas, I feel like I can handle it now.

I have loads of ideas and more or less know just how I want it. Dad and OH are being briefed lol and hopefully work will commence in a few weeks. Maybe it could be a nice way to mark V day, to start the nursery.


----------



## klsltsp

You're right Joey it has been very quiet here :) I think it's because we're at a stage of the pregnancy where we're feeling better and not needing a whole lot of extra support... hahaha I'm sure it'll change as we hit the 3rd tri!! 

As for me my V-day (24 weeks right?) is march 15.

And we've also completed the nursery :) except for a few things on the walls, which are bought just not put up yet. We wouldn't have done it so soon, but my son was away for a week with his dad so we both took some time off and re-did my sons room and did the babie's room too it was much easier to accomplish without a 5 yr old running around!!!

Well hope everyone else is feeling great!!!

Take care.

Kim


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi ladies.

It has been quiet on here but that means we are all doing ok and enjoying out pregnancies......(or so ill that we can't move).

Joey.....I have already thought about the nursery! hehe. I have just this weekend finished decorating my kitchen. I have a week off in March when I am planning on painting the nursery. Just a biscuit and cream colour. Going all neutral. Furniture is on order, I just need to tell them when I want it delivered. Not yet though.....way too early.

V day...13 March for me.

I have another development actually.....just wanted your reassurance. Today I have noticed my boobs have started leaking. Is this normal this early? Anyone else had this yet?

Nic xx


----------



## joeybrooks

I havent had this yet, but from the Second Tri board I see more and more posts about it, so it might not be that uncommon!


----------



## kgriffin

how is everyone!! I really need to get my laptop fixed, hard to get on here at work, im training someone this week, then i start a new desk next week and i will be there for 8 weeks, lots of stress

i miss talking to everyone :(


----------



## klsltsp

Hello ladies

Nic I haven't had any leaking, and this may be TMI.. but the tip of my nipples look like there is dried milk? I assume this is colostrum too.. like Joey said on the second tri board I've seen this being asked several times so i think it's normal :)

Kate I hope that your work situation gets better, it seems sooo stressful.

Well I bought the stroller yesterday :) so now we've got most of the "big" things bought and taken care of.. it's all very exciting and coming so fast, I will be having my baby 17 weeks from today!! (I can say that because of my scheduled c-section :)) ahhhhhh

chat soon.

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone!

We had such a good time at the baby show last weekend, so much to see and do! We ordered our pushchair/pram system (we chose the Icandy Strawberry in grey), bottles and steriliser (I plan to breast feed but express so DH can help during the night) and loads more! For any UK ladies I would say its worth a visit even if you go after baby comes as loads of people were there with babies picking up bargains. Every stand has offers on.

My V day is 2 weeks yesterday &#8211; Thurs 15th March (same as Kim). So exciting. My next midwife check is at 25 weeks so looking forward to that. 

Baby is moving around a lot now and the movements getting strong this week. DH felt it move for the first time last night which was really special! 

Great that nurseries are being started! We have got our furniture and will start painting and getting it ready later in April. Can&#8217;t wait to see it all done! Our theme is browns and creams with twinkly stars! I&#8217;ll post photos when it&#8217;s all finished. 

Hope things are ok Kate, hope you are relaxing at home if work is so stressful, thinking of you. Also hope your Mum has heard from the consultant and is feeling ok. 

Have a great weekend all!

Becky
xx


----------



## Photographer

hey girls! 

So wonderful to hear of all this progress and to hear about nurseries etc. I would totally love to see some photos of the nurseries coming together. 

We haven't managed anything of the sort over here- our monthly budget is so tight that we cannot currently afford the big items such as a pram etc or nursery decorating. I guess it will all have to wait. I'm finding things stressful at the moment because I feel like our place is a mess and we can't do much about it- even the garden has over grown over the winter but I'm finding it hard to have time/stamina to do anything about it and things keep breaking. Eg our fence between us and the neighbours blew over and isn't covered by insurance so all the money we would have spent on a pram has to go on a fence!...... i guess it would be easy to get stressed but, at the same time, our baby is going to arrive either way and he/she will not mind if everything is not ready. All we need to worry about are the essentials for caring for them such as nappies, a place to sleep etc. Even if they were here right now, we'd find a way to meet their needs. 

The main thing is that it is such a blessing to be able to have children and to be able to bring them into a home where they are loved. 

Hope you are all well ladies and love to hear your news updates! 

Lots of love xxxx

ps. For those who asked before, the TV filming thing will be on the 13th! Am looking properly pregnant now so looking around for a suitably cheap but flattering dress for the filming! xx


----------



## joeybrooks

Well ladies, how are we all.

I worked quite hard yesterday getting the room all sorted out so that work on the nursery can begin. Jill, I really wouldnt worry too much about the nursery, it really is one of those things that is not a necessity, so long as the baby has somewhere to sleep that is safe and warm, it doesnt matter at all, it's not like they know any difference.

I guess the reason I am doing it is firstly, I am OCD on planning, I love coming up with different ideas and seeing them come together. Also, my dad is a painter and decorator so he is able to help us out and the only cost involved really will be the paint as OH's parents are buying the cot and my dad is revamping an old unit that we have to become our changing table.

Secondly, my mum and dad have bought us our pram, as well as bouncer, bath, moses basket, boxes of toiletries, nappies and clothes, so it is my little project to focus on, as it will not be too expensive and stops me from trying to buy things that will be expensive lol.

I am thinking of going with green, like a granny smith green, as all of the blue nurseries I have looked at seem a bit cold. I have seen some with blue and green and they are lovely, so I think I will get some paint and paper samples and see what I think.

We are two people living in a 3 bedroom house, so it is great to be able to turn another room into something with a purpose.

Another update, I have been feeling movement from around 16 weeks, just flutters at the start, then more definite kicks/punches, but on Saturday night, I was curled up in bed watching tv and I felt a strong one. I lifted up my PJ top to have a look and sure enough, I could see them. It was so strange and so lovely at the same time. 

I have a midwife appointment at the end of this month, I am looking forward to that just to make sure all is as it should be and then my ante natal classes start 23 April, which I cannot wait for either!

Hope everyone is doing well!! xx

BTW, I am sure I have posted this already, but just to let you know that i have also got my pram. Mum and dad have left a deposit on it and I love it!!!

https://www.samueljohnston.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=95
 



Attached Files:







Pram.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh Gill what a lovely post, I found your comment that it is a blessing to be able to have children and bring them into a home where they are loved really humbling, you are right that is exactly what is important and we are all so lucky!

Try not to stress &#8211; as you said the baby isn&#8217;t going to know if everything isn&#8217;t as ready as you wanted, they will just need those essentials and your love &#61514;

Hope everyone had good weekends? 

Are you all in maternity clothes now? I vacuum packed a lot of my winter clothes that no longer fit now, particularly work stuff, over the weekend to put in the loft as I am not going to need it for ages now and just wanted my wardrobe to be a little easier to find the clothes that fit! Its all neat and ironed and perfect now. Next job, my bra/pant/socks & tights drawers &#8211; over flowing and hardly any fits or gets worn anymore. Nesting has definitely started!!

Becky
xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Think our posts overlapped Joey. Your nursery sounds lovely, looking forward to seeing all of the nursery pics. We need some updated bump pics too dont we, I'll try and do one this week!

My next midwife appointment is in 2 weeks, cant wait.

Love your pram. I got the Icandy Strawberry, cant wait for it to arrive! 

x


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi girls.

Its so nice to hear all the good updates and progress from everyone!!

I have proper kicks and movement now and can also see my belly move....really weird. I found it quite strange that when I am stood up, I dont feel anything. But I read in my pregnancy book that when you are moving about, the baby is being rocked and will sleep. So thats probs why I can't feel movement until I sit still.

I have just finished decorating my kitchen so moving on to the nursery next week. 

I too am very luck as my DH's mum and dad have paid for the nursery furniture and my mum and dad have paid for the pram. I have already ordered them...hehe. Pics below. My nanna has also purchase cot bed bedding for us!! I have quite a collection of things coming together.

I also made my first purchase this weekend. I bought a lampshade from Mamas and papas. It has a little teddy bear hanging from it. Very cute.

I will do another bump pic next week. Been taking one every 2 weeks.

Waiting to hear all your good news ladies.

Nic x
 



Attached Files:







Pram.jpg
File size: 2.8 KB
Views: 30









Car Seat.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 31









Nursery Furniture.jpg
File size: 3 KB
Views: 31


----------



## kgriffin

hey everyone
great to hear that the nursery work has started! We move back home in 8 weeks and it will take about a week to drive across the country, so our nursery wont get started for another 10 or so weeks, but im done work in 8 weeks so im hoping to immerse myself in that when I get there.

im also in maternity clothes and feeling frequent movements, i saw the baby move the other day when iw as looking at my bump, really amazing experience.

i also signed up for prenatal classes to start on May 15th, can't wait as ill meet other moms to be with my dh, since we wont know anyone in our new town, other than my parents. im looking forward to learning more about breast feeding, im hoping to express as well, but im taking it a day at a time, as i am not adverse to formula feeding at all either, but it would be nice to save the money! Is anyone considering cloth diapering?


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Becky my OH felt the baby for the first time a few weeks ago too.. it was amazing, the look on his face and the "there really is a human in there!!" haha it was super cute actually because he pushed very lightly and the baby kicked him back, he did this 3 or 4 times :)

Sorry to hear about some of the money problems, but like others have said love and a safe place for baby is all you really need, I find that things tend to work themselves out.

I am very lucky when it comes to the financial side, part of that is probably because I'm 36 :) we are financially stable but like I said that's just money and not what really matters.

Kate I didn't know you were moving back before the baby!! how exciting! to be close to your parents, that will be great for all!!! where do your DH's parents live? and I wouldn't worry about not knowing anyone, you'll be out walking and meeting other moms in no time, and besides the first few months after the baby you're in a complete fog anyways!! hahaha Does your DH have a job? You should be able to breastfeed and express, I did both with my son. I really struggled with getting him to latch properly and I ended up pumping and then feeding him (which was exhausting) for 3 weeks last time before he finally latched. My milk supply was never great but he did get a lot of breast milk. This time I'm hoping that the baby latches sooner and if not I will pump a little but I will be supplementing right away with formula, it was too exhausting last time. As for cloth diapers.. hahah not for me :) but I know lots of people who do and love it!! We've actually been buying diapers (and wipes) one box a week on average, we just get different sizes and if we don't need a certain size then we can exchange them later. We thought this was a good idea to do it gradually.

Nic awesome that you finished the kitchen.. on to the fun part!! hahah I've only seen my belly move once.. weird!!! hahaha but I am feeling a lot of regular movements too.. all day long really. I had an anterior placenta with my last pregnancy and felt almost nothing so this is amazing to me!!! I am carrying really low though so when ever I'm sitting normally he kicks me until I sit back or stand up! hahaha And am I in maternity clothes!! hahah I have been since 12 weeks!! LOL no question that I'm pregnant hahaha

Well I should get back to work!! hahaha

Chat soon!!

Kim

P.S. Here's the link to my new stroller, we picked it up last week :)

https://www.toysrus.ca/product/larg...t_images/pTRUCA1-10320725dt.jpg&imageIndex=0#


----------



## Gitlost80

Hello Everyone! I have been feeling better so Im busy most of the time now. Baby moves like crazy and everyone else can feel her too. Money is tight so I havent gotten anything for her yet. I have been going to the gym everyday for an hour since I have gained 22 pounds and my doctor told me Im getting too fat :( 
we have all come so far and everyone is at least half way done! WooHoo for that! No news is good news by the way. Im just glad to finally be done throwing up!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone! 

I am gutted I logged on to see what my fruit was this week and its papaya again, same as week 22! I really look forward to Thursday when I get a new bigger fruit ha ha! I hope it changes next week! 

Next week is our viability week too isn&#8217;t it when baby is 24 weeks and one of the earliest dates baby could possibly be viable if born early although of course fingers crossed they all keep baking for another 16 weeks or so! Happy to get to that milestone. 

Nic I have seen the lampshade you mean from mamas and papas! So cute! I have gone for the other one in there which is quite similar but has a little rabbit hanging from it and stars in it. https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-millie-boris-lampshade/773045302/type-i/

I love some of their stuff. We also have the stars wall paper from there for the nursery and a matching blanket and bunny rabbit! 
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-millie-boris-wallpaper/749045301/type-i/

I hope your move goes well Kate, at least you&#8217;ll have time to get settled before baby comes and you won&#8217;t be at work so you will be able to get plenty sorted as well as some relaxing hopefully. Our antenatal classes start in May too, can&#8217;t wait already! 

I am planning to breastfeed hopefully and will plan to express a bit so that DH can help with night feeds and so I can have the odd glass of wine without worrying. I am not adverse to adding in a formula night feed either though if that works better. My sister in law has a 3 week old baby and has been amazing for tips, she said adding a night formula feed has been life changing as baby now sleeps 7 hours through instead of waking hungry every 2 hours. 

I read all your comments about seeing your bellies move so decided to watch and see if I could see mine and saw it move while in the bath last night &#8211; so cool! I am loving all of the movement and kicks it is really amazing. 

Good to hear from you Cecelia, so glad you are feeling better, that&#8217;s great news. 

This is our pram/stroller; https://www.icandyuk.com/products.php?id=strawberry ours is grey and we have the carrycot and the stroller seat. Excited! 

Becky
xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone! 

I am gutted I logged on to see what my fruit was this week and its papaya again, same as week 22! I really look forward to Thursday when I get a new bigger fruit ha ha! I hope it changes next week! 

Next week is our viability week too isnt it when baby is 24 weeks and one of the earliest dates baby could possibly be viable if born early although of course fingers crossed they all keep baking for another 16 weeks or so! Happy to get to that milestone. 

Nic I have seen the lampshade you mean from mamas and papas! So cute! I have gone for the other one in there which is quite similar but has a little rabbit hanging from it and stars in it. https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-millie-boris-lampshade/773045302/type-i/

I love some of their stuff. We also have the stars wall paper from there for the nursery and a matching blanket and bunny rabbit! 
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-millie-boris-wallpaper/749045301/type-i/

I hope your move goes well Kate, at least youll have time to get settled before baby comes and you wont be at work so you will be able to get plenty sorted as well as some relaxing hopefully. Our antenatal classes start in May too, cant wait already! 

I am planning to breastfeed hopefully and will plan to express a bit so that DH can help with night feeds and so I can have the odd glass of wine without worrying. I am not adverse to adding in a formula night feed either though if that works better. My sister in law has a 3 week old baby and has been amazing for tips, she said adding a night formula feed has been life changing as baby now sleeps 7 hours through instead of waking hungry every 2 hours. 

I read all your comments about seeing your bellies move so decided to watch and see if I could see mine and saw it move while in the bath last night  so cool! I am loving all of the movement and kicks it is really amazing. 

Good to hear from you Cecelia, so glad you are feeling better, thats great news. 

This is our pram/stroller; https://www.icandyuk.com/products.php?id=strawberry ours is grey and we have the carrycot and the stroller seat. Excited! 

Becky
xx


----------



## Photographer

Hey girls, 
So today is my 'V Day'.... obviously a long way to go but am so happy to get this far and feel healthy...
:)


----------



## klsltsp

Yipee!!! congrats Jill. It's hard to believe that we're at that point already, I remember when I first joined the second trimester board and it seemed soooo far away!!! time is flying by now!! our babies will be here in no time!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hurray congrats Jill, happy V day, exciting week for us all!! So pleased to be nearly at the milestone, mines Thursday!


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi ladies.

Becki...I looked at that other lampshade! I love that set that comes with it. All the stars and everything. They have some lovely stuff in there.

Its so nice to see pics of everyones prams and nursery decorations etc.

I start my nursery decorating next week as I have a week off work. Then the week after it is my 1st wedding anniversary and we're going away for 2 nights for a relaxing couple of days. I can't wait!

Tomorrow is my V day. Not really been counting down to it but its nice to know that my baby will have a chance if there are any problems.

Also, I have decided i'm not breastfeeding. I have never wanted to. I know that I won't feel comfortable doing it so i'm not. I just hope I dont get pressured at the hospital or anything. 

My DH is taking a month off when the baby arrives and so it will be nice to be able to split everything when feeding the baby etc.

Also, another bit of a milestone. We have decided on names!!! I asked DH the other day as I wanted to have definites so I could get use to them.

So for a girl its going to be: Alice Jane. (Jane is my middle name)

Alice has been my favourite name since I was a little girl. When i first mentioned it to DH he hated it saying it was a really old grandma name. So i nearly gave up on it....however, just after christmas I was talking with one of my best friends and I mentioned how I liked the name Alice but didn't think i'd be able to have it. Then she said she had a psychic reading about 6 months earlier and that they had said to her about a close friend becoming pregnant and the name Alice!!! How strange is that. So I have been secretly holding on to it.....and now I have it!!! haha. So happy. That also makes me think that maybe my baby is a girl. Strange.

And for a boy we are having: Jack James/Eric (not decided which - James cause we both really like it, or Eric after DHs Grandfather).

Just wanted to share my names with someone as we're not telling anyone at all. I don't want people judging my names!!

I hope all is well with you ladies.

Nic xx


----------



## joeybrooks

Nic, loads going on for you. How crazy is the psychic reading and the name Alice - i am with you on that, I too would be convinced it was a girl lol!!!

My V Day is in 8 days. I'm not exactly counting down to it but I am conscious of it and when it passes I can maybe then let just another little bit of anxiety go. I started out with ALOT and as I have passed 12 weeks, 20 weeks etc I have let a little go each time. 

OH and I picked and bought our Cotbed and Mattress at the weekend. OH's parents are paying for it, but as it was online and I had a discount voucher, they said to go ahead with it and they'd give us the money. We got a fab deal through Babies R Us. They emailed me a 20% off voucher, and we got the Shoreditch Cot Bed (£199 reduced to £99) and a fancy pocket sprung mattress (£160 reduced to £80) all for £143!!!

I have also bought my paint for the nursery and OH and My dad are going to get cracking on that this week!!! I can't wait!!! When that is all done I can then go about making it beautiful for the new arrival.

This week I have found tiredness a big factor. This tiredness is really contributing to mood swings and I have been absolutely horrible to DF. I feel so sorry for him as he is doing all he possibly can to keep me happy and to make sure I am ok, and yet it is never enough! I know I am being horrible but it's like I just can't help it. We sat down and had a talk and I tried to explain how I was feeling and I told him that I never mean any of the things I say or do when I am like that. I think he understands more now and has been great - I'm so lucky!

I am hoping baby is just going through a growth spurt and using all of my energy because I could not spend the next 17 weeks this tired!!!!!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Nic I loove your names both Alice and Jack :) but I too would be thinking it was a girl if I were you!!! And as for the not breastfeeding I think it's good that you've made a decision ahead of time, I know here they are pretty pushy about it, but if you're clear from the start that should be respected at the hospital. With my son he just wouldn't latch so we were giving him formula, and I was in hospital for 6 days because of my blood pressure, and every day a different nurse would come in convinced that they could "fix' him and make him latch.. it drove me crazy!!!!

Joey congrats on the cot and mattress, soon your room will be done!! I think the babies go through growth spurts too, I notice it more with how hungry I am, I have days where I just can't get full, then others where I'm not really hungry and I'm just eating because I know I should. I hope your energy levels come back soon!!

Only 4 more days till my Vday - Thursday I too know that's the day but haven't been hugely counting down. I'm much more relaxed these days, mostly because i can feel him moving so regularily.

Well nothing new on my front!!

Chat soon!!

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

hey everyone
i am keeping up with everyones posts, sorry i havent been around as much as usual, lots going on. dh decided that i should fly across the country rather than driving, so now i leave in 3 weeks for home! can't wait, but ill be away from dh for 3 weeks and dthat will be really hard for me, but i know its for the best, he will drive home over about 4 or 5 days and im sure the time will fly. now i just need to pack and move, so excited to get home to old friends and my family. 

miss talking to you al but glad to hear things are well with you all!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi girls,

It is lovely to see all the pictures and links to people&#8217;s prams and nursery things. 

Happy wedding anniversary Nic for next week. I hope you have a lovely break celebrating! My first wedding anniversary is 14th May so not long and we are going to go to a spa for a day and have lunch, DH has bought me a pregnancy massage, can&#8217;t wait. 

How lovely that your DH can take a month off to help and enjoy those first few weeks with the baby. My DH will take 2 weeks but even that will be lovely. I love your names and it must feel nice that you&#8217;ve decided &#8211; has anyone decided 100% on names? We are still too-ing and fro-ing between a few! 

Aww Joey, I am sure your OH understand why you are being moody and tired at times. I don&#8217;t think anyone really understands or knows how it feels until they go through it. I am not finding it too bad hormonally at the moment but I am getting really bad aches and pains. I can&#8217;t get comfortable in bed even though I have a special pillow, my hips/pelvis ache, my upper and lower back aches, and shoulders ache. I wake up feeling like I&#8217;ve been hit by a bus. Anyone else feel this way already? 

I had really bad cramps last night low down in my abdomen which scared me a bit but they disappeared after a warm bath and getting into bed. Maybe it was just trapped wind or maybe round ligament pain? I will mention to my midwife when I see her at my 25 week appointment. 

Wow Kate just 3 weeks until you head home, not long! I hope the big move goes well for you and look forward to hearing when you are all settled in! 

Becky
x


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies...

Well happy V-day to Becky and I tomorrow !!!! yipeeeeee

Kate wow you'll be home before you know it!! I think flying is a smart idea, it would have been hard to drive that far I think. It'll also be nice for your stressful work to be done!!! Have safe travels!!

Becky I find I get crampy too.. normally if I'm constapated (tmi :)) which I normally never am so it's a weird feeling for me...

Luckily I'm still sleeping pretty well I am starting to feel more tired again... I'm thinking that maybe the 2nd trimester honeymoon so to speak is wrapping up huh!!! hahaha

Nic looks like we'll both have our DH/OH this summer, I think it'll be really nice, my OH is taking 9 weeks off.. he'll be off from June 18 until Sept 4!! I'm really looking forward to it.

As for me.. work is finally going better, you ladies probably don't remember but waaay back in Oct I was having trouble with some sexual harrassment at work, well senior management has finally fixed my work environment for me... took WAAAAAy too long but better late than never. I think they're so worried that I'd get a lawyer because my situation has been handled soo poorly. My issue was my boss coming on to me... I work in the federal government and most things are slow ... but this has been REALLY slow.. 

Anyways hope everyone is doing well.

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy v day to Kim and I - yay! X


----------



## Photographer

Yay, Happy V day girls!


How is everyone else feeling? xx


----------



## kgriffin

happy v day to you ladies!! mine was yesterday! (ticker is wrong!)

Anyone notiving colostum? (early breast milk) I noticed it when i had a hot shower yesterday! Kind of freaked me out!


----------



## klsltsp

haha Kate this might be tmi.. but oh well lol!!

i havent been leaking but my nipples have totally changed, they are almost crusty with colostrum, i am afraid that if i get rid of the crust that they will leak.... LOL


----------



## joeybrooks

Morning ladies, well, my V day is finally here!!! I truely cannot believe it!!!!

Baby's kicks have been quite strong of late, I actually got kicked awake on Saturday and Sunday morning, but he has been a lot quieter today. 

As I type, my dad is in my house decorating the nursery for us (we are both at work and he kindly offered to do it for us) and I cannot wait to go home and see it!!!!! 

Anything going on with the rest of you ladies???

P.S Congrats to everyone else in getting to and passing their V Day!!!


----------



## klsltsp

Congrats Joey!!!!!

It'll be soo nice to go home and see the nursery :)

Here not much new.. the kicks are also strong which is awesome isn't it!!!

i did my sugar test yesterday.. yikes I did not feel well after that!!! but at least it's done, I'll get the results at my apt next week.

Hope everyone's doing well.

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone,

Congrats on your V day Joey!

I am feeling really poorly :cold: theres been a cold/flu bug going around at work which I've managed to get so feeling really sorry for myself at home on the sofa. I also felt like I might have a UTI so dropped a sample at the drs yesterday and she said there were traces of protein and something else so shes sent them to the lab and will see me later today so we'll see, might need anitbiotics to clear that. Cant wait to feel better and breathe clearly!

I havent had or noticed any colostrum. Have been having stronger kicks though and whereas before they were all really low now I get kicks or punches all over, lower down, up above my belly button, I love it. 

Hope the nursery looks great Joey, we are going to start ours at Easter. 

I dont think we have a glucose/sugar test in the UK?

Hope everyone else is feeling ok.

Becky
xxx


----------



## klsltsp

ahh Becky.. that sucks, hope you're feeling better soon!!!

Here the test everyone for potential getational diabetes. You have to drink a sugar drink at the lab and then sit there for 1 hr and then they take your blood to see how your body is handling the sugar. If you fail this test, then they make you do a 3 hr test... I felt sooo bad after all of that sugar, nauseous and had a headache. She told me no more sugar the rest of the day!!! well other than natural sugars....

Lucky you guys if you don't have to do it!!

Kim


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi ladies. i am off work this week and have been so busy!! 

Congrats to everyone on passing the v day  sounds like we are all getting kicked all over now. happy times .

Re the colostrum, i have had this for a few weeks. only really when i lean on my boobs though. its not much bit pretty minging when it crusts up. lol.

I spent yesterday painting the nursery and all done. just waiting for furniture now in the next month.

Had my 25 wk appt with the midwife. all is perfect. measuring dead on 25 wks. also got to hear the heartbeat again  next appt in 3 wks for my anti d :-\ 

Re the sugar test. my friend had this but this was because shw is overweight. also think they do it if you have family history with it.

Well i will check in again in a couple of days 

Nic xx


----------



## kgriffin

hahah kim, no tmi in this group :) my nipples are weird looking now too lol, and my boobs are the only places with stretch marks, they look terrible. anyone else?

if anyone has started on a nursery i would love to see pictures! 

i fly home in 10 days! can't wait wooooooo!!

and congrats to us all for our v days!


----------



## joeybrooks

Ok ladies, I have nursery pics, so excited. Now, it isnt finished yet. The little white unit is to be made into a changing table and I have the most adorable canvas prints of teddy bears for the two bare walls.
 



Attached Files:







Cot.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 7









Unit.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kgriffin

wow such a nice colour :)


----------



## klsltsp

Joey it looks great!!! love the colour!!! 

I should take pics of mine hahaha my OH just finished the chair, it's a glider/rocking chair of sorts and I had it with my older son, the wood on it was painted white, but this time all of the furniture is a dark wood colour, so he actually refinished the chair painted it etc, and it was a surprise for me :) he just finished saturday.. it looks amazing!!!

Happy travels back to Ontario Kate!!!! we'll be close now!! at least in the same time zone!!!

Hope everyone is doing well, it's hard to believe that we will very soon be in the third trimester!!!


----------



## kgriffin

Kim where do you live again?> I want to say London?

thats so nice about the chair, very thoughtful surprise


----------



## klsltsp

Kate I'm in Ottawa actually :) remember GO Sens GO!!!! LOL


----------



## kgriffin

oh right, sens fan (angry face) haha


----------



## Mrs__P

Morning Ladies!!

Kate, that sounds exciting that you are flying home soon. I hope you settle in ok.

Joey, your nursery looks great. I can't wait to get my furniture but its going to be May now...booo!! Never mind.

Kim your chair sounds lovely. This is one thing I won't have. I don't want to spend the money on it when it won't be used much. I'm sure we'll manage. Would be lovely to have one though. They should rent them out!! lol.

Well I am on high alert for stretch marks. hehe. I already have them from puberty. None in sight yet though. Fingers crossed. But they do say that they can appear at anytime!!!

Ooooh!!! I have a bump pic. Took it last night..it is on my phone so I will try and upload it off there. DH still thinks i'm quite small.

Weight gain as of this morning is 15lbs, which has been 1lb a week for the last 11 weeks. 4lbs in the 1st tri.

I have been getting some odd pains. Think it is baby kicking my cervix. Its like shooting pains. They only last a couple of seconds but are really random.

Also, I have had 2 people say to me that I have 'the glow'. I really don't see it! lol. Could be cause I know the efford involved in covering the spots and bad skin on my face. hehe.

Hope you ladies are all doing well. 14 weeks to go!!! eeek!

Nic x


----------



## Photographer

Hi girls! 

How is everyone? Sorry to have been away for a while.... I got a bit sick and depressed about stuff for a couple of weeks there... went to london for an interview which went horribly and came back with tonsillitis! Thank goodness though, the last check-up showed baby is doing great, my blood pressure is healthier than ever and no signs of any problems whatsoever.... such a relief :)

Nic, i know JUST what you mean... baby has been kicking straight down into the cervix for a few days too... talk about a weird feeling. 

Lovely to hear of everyone's progress and see nursery pics etc. I am a wee bit jealous... have this whole nursery idea in my head but i just don't think we'll get the time/money to do it.... but baby will be safe and loved here which is all that matters... maybe we'll find a way nearer the due date to do some of these things. On the plus side, we found a great second hand pram from a friend which is hardly used- it's a lovely silvercross 3d travel system and less than a third of the new store price. 

Ooooh, also, how's the nesting instinct taking effect on everyone? I've become a list-making fanatic which is the total opposite of my normal personality! I can't sleep at night unless I've ticked off several chores. I've also had the urge to ruthlessly clear the house and have been ebaying like a mad woman.... you'd think we were moving house if you saw all the boxes of stuff i have lined up to get rid of. 

Apart from that, I'm just working against a fierce deadline right now as a book i'm illustrating for kids is going to be published this year and it has to be done before baby! Will be so glad when July comes and I can sit in the garden with our new little one, sipping a cool drink and enjoying the sun :) 

Lots of love to you all.... would LOVE to hear some detailed updates about how everyone is doing. 

xxxxx


----------



## joeybrooks

Aw ladies, I've been a bit sick for a few days now and I is getting to me. It started with a sore throat, then a cold, now a chest infection. I have antibiotics, but with no other remedies I can take, it is hard to shake it! I took two days off work and am back today, I'm still not 100% but I'm getting there.

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow so hopefully I'll get to hear the heartbeat again!!


----------



## kgriffin

nic - let's see that bump pic!

nice to see you photog, sorry to hear you have been having a few hard weeks

joey - i am just on the other end of that sickness, glad its almost gone, lasted more than a week though, hoping yours isnt too long.

no nesting yet until we move into the new place, april 16th! can't wait

if you guys spend far too much time online like me i have alink you should check out, its got a bit of everything, im addicted now! www.pininterest.com i have so many nursery and home ideas now, and recipes and what not, worth a look anyways :)

hope everyone is well


----------



## klsltsp

nic you're so funny :) yeah the chair was nice, I already had it and didn't want to pay for a new one, so he re-finished it for me :) very nice. As for stretch marks, well that's a loosing cause for me, I don't have any new ones yet from this pregnancy, but I do have A LOT from my last one hahaha where's that bump pic!!! I should take another... I'm big.. I've gained 30 lbs so far!!! yikes... that's 10 in the last 4 weeks... I am still 4 lbs lighter than when I started with my last pregnancy.. so I'm happy :)

Joey sorry to hear you're sick.. that sucks... knock on wood, but I have managed to avoid all sickness while pregnant so far.. and I'm hoping that now that the better weather is here that I'm safe!!! hahaha I know I probably just jinxed myself.. LOL

Jill I think I'd feel like you about the nursery if I was in your shoes, but you've got the right focus so stick to it!!! the baby won't know the difference and as long as the baby is loved and safe that's all that matters!! see you're being a good mom already :) good luck getting that book done.. very exciting!!! and isn't your tv thing soon? getting nervous?

As for me, well I had my 26 week apt this week with the ob, everything is great, the heartrate was in the 130's. He's put me on iron supplements, I had been getting a lot of dizzy spells so we did a blood test last week, and I'm not quite anemic yet, but very close and he said since most women become aneminc after birth that we might as well get my levels boosted now. My hemoglobin came back at 117, he said he "forces" iron supplements when the reading is 115... also my blood pressure was up a little, I'm a little neurotic about it since I had pre-eclampsia last time, was induced for it and then was in hospital for 6 days since my blood pressure wouldn't come down... it's not that high but it's getting high for me. To date my bottom number has been in the 60's at my 22 wk apt it was 112/63 and this time it was 114/82... so we'll wait and see at my 30 wk apt!!! I also asked if he would be doing another ultrasound to check the size of my fibroid, especially because I'm having a c-section, he said yes around 34-35 weeks that we would do one to check how big it's gotten... wow that's long sorry!!! Only other news is that I am having a 3-D ultrasound next saturday, April 7th.. soooo excited!!!!

Well I hope that everyone is feeling great!! I'm starting to feel tired again.. I'm hoping that's just my low iron and that with the iron supplements that will get a little better :) wishful thinking I know!!! hahaha

Chat later!

Kim

P.S. Kate any news on your mom? does she need chemo? have they figured this out yet?


----------



## Photographer

Kim, you are so lovely and considerate with a real attention to the details of everyone's life. it warmed my heart reading this message you've written to everyone. Really hoping your health and bp etc stays good and will be thinking of you.... hope you can relax about it all. Did you deliver early with pre-eclampsia last time round? 

xxx

ps. thanks for your kind words.... one thing I started doing is ebaying whatever things I can to try and save a bit. I filmed the TV bit a few weeks ago but the art critics on the show were very harsh and quite rude so not sure if it will be comfortable viewing or not... it's not going to be screened for months yet though and I do appreciate having had the chance to show my work there :) 


Btw, we are almost all of us at the 'Less than 100 days' mark!!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Jill.. sorry that the critics were hard... but like you said a good opportunity none the less!!

Yes I was induced last time for pre-eclampsia I was 39+6 though so not bad, I was high risk starting at 35 weeks because of it and they watched me closely. Normally once you have the baby your blood pressure comes back down, but mine didn't, it stayed at 160/100 for days, so I was actually in hospital for 6 days!!! I would assume that if my blood pressure creeps up this time they won't wait that long, and since I'm a scheduled c-section I would guess they would do me anytime after 37 weeks. Wait and see I guess. Hopefully next time it's still in the low 80's :)

oh I forgot to mention I'm not having a baby shower this time around but my sister and her friend and my best friend are all going on a day shopping trip tomorrow!!! We live in Canada so we're heading down to the states for some great deals!!! I've been saving for weeks and the prices are great. I've been clipping coupons and checking prices... hahaha I think that's my nesting kicking in LOL


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi ladies!!

Kim, glad that all was well at your 26 week apt. I had some blood results back and like you, I am slightly anaemic. I have been on iron tablets since around 18 weeks I think, but I am guilty of forgetting to take them the odd day, so I have to be more strict with myself. I have to get the tests repeated in 4 weeks.

As for not having the shower. As I'm in Ireland, that sort of thing isnt done, but I do hope to have a little get together with my friends before the baby is born. I envy you saying that you will "head down to the states". It'd be great to be able to get to other places so easily. We are stuck here on our own with nothing but water around us lol, so to get to any other country we have to fly which costs a fortune.

Jill, I agree with the other girls. A baby simply does not care whether they have a nursery or not and by opting to spend the money where it actually does matter, as Kim has said, you are already proving a great parent. I was in the fortunate position whereby my mum and dad have helped us out so much with the nursery etc, so as the help was there, we took it. I just keep thinking how different all of this would be if we were doing it without any support. The baby would of course have all of what it needs, but all the little extras would be taking a back seat.

As for eBaying, I am not sure if you meant buying on eBay or selling, but either way, that's great. I have got a few items now from eBay and saved a fortune, most of what I have bought is brand new too. My little sister sells on eBay, if it isnt nailed down, she sells it. She hasnt got a sentimental bone in her body, but that's not always a bad thing as she has made so much money!!!

As for me, I had a midwife appointment last week. I asked her about the triple tests, as I was never offered them. She said it would have been at my 12 week appointment, but I said it was never mentioned. She tried to say that it was up to me to request them, before admitting that really, it should have been suggested to me to see if I wanted them. She asked if I would have had an amnio on the basis of the results, to which I honestly said I didnt know, but I would have liked to have been given the option to make that decision. She apologised as of course it is too late to have any such tests now. She asked if I was upset that I hadnt been offered the tests, but I wasnt upset, I just wished I had been given the options. There was no point going on with the discussion any further as there was nothing at all that could be done, I was really just asking if I had missed something as everyone else seemed to have the test.

Anyway, she also had a feel of my bump and said "ooh, quite a big baby there" she tried to back track when she saw the look on my face, but it was too late then lol. I dont mind, so long as my baby is healthy I dont care if it is big or small (remind me of that when I am trying to push it out)!!!

Oh, that reminds me, I have a bump pic, I took it last night, so that would be just over 25 weeks

I have also been working a little more on the nursery, getting things put into it etc. I know it is quite early for all of this, but I am super organised and it is keeping me occupied. Here are some pics

My new Annual leave year starts in work now so I have 27 days leave to use between now and the start of my maternity, so I am going to enjoy having some relaxing days at home. I am finishing work on 13 June and with all the appointments etc and bank holidays, the time is really flying in. Tomorrow I am in double figures!!!!!

Well, I am sure I have rambled on enough for now. It is so lovely to have you ladies to share all of this with. I hope that when all of our little ones arrive we can continue to keep each other up to date and offer such great support. xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00294-20120331-2329.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG00290-20120330-1456.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG00289-20120329-0733.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi ladies.

We my phone wouldn't let me upload a pic. boo. finally turned on my laptop though so here it is. This is last weeks 26 week pic and the pic i took at 22 (stripy top) weeks for comparison. 

Not got chance for an update today. so jus the pic as below. Will update you guys tomorrow whilst at work. hehe.

Nic xx
 



Attached Files:







22.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 0









26.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs__P

Morning Ladies.

Taking this opportunity whilst at work to update. hehe.

Jill I haven't started properly nesting yet. Though I have been chucking out quite a lot of things and just generally tidying up. I bet I will have a full on spring clean once I have finished on MAT Leave. Looking forward to it.

Joey, sad to hear that you are not well. I can't imagine what it is like. I have gone through my whole pregnancy so far with no sickness or a cold or anything. FX'd. Just make sure you drink lots of water.

Kate, good luck with your move!! So exciting moving into a new place. But I can just imagine the stress of trying to get everything sorted. 

Kim, Glad your last appt went well! Lets hope the iron tablets will fix your dizzy spells. Good luck with your 3d scan!!! I hope it goes well. Make sure you get some pics :)

Joey, I am glad you raised the triple test issue with your midwife. It is quite bad that they never even mentioned it to you! But as you said, nothing you can do about it now. I'm sure everything is fine.

Joey, thanks for the nursery pics again!! I have painted mine but thats it. Furniture doesn't come til May so for now its still a second bedroom with a double bed in it. I love your bump pic!!

My annual leave also starts again this month. I have 29 days to take. But I can take them after so I am just using 8 days before I start my MAT leave. Then taking 23 days at the end of my 39 weeks MAT. My finish date is 1st June. So only 9 weeks left at work! Woop!!

Baby Showers!! - As Joey has mentioned, we don't really do that thing here in UK or ireland. However, my friend has decided to organise a get together 'baby shower' type party in June for me. Looking forward to it but no idea what exactly goes on!! What do you ladies do in the US and Canada??

Well....Me and DH had a couple of days away at the end of last week for our 1st wedding anniversary. It was lovely, the weather was really nice and we had a relaxing time out in the countryside.

Well.....last tri here we come!!! I CAN'T WAIT!!!

Nic x


----------



## Photographer

Joey and Nic, beautiful bumps! And that nursery is really coming along and looking wonderful! 

Also, i did mean selling on ebay although some things are great to get cheaper there too. I actually went through my wardrobe and took out everything that I won't be able to wear for either the remainder of the pregnancy or while breastfeeding and put it all on ebay. It's not earned a fortune but every little helps as far as baby expenses go! And the feeling of clearing out space is wonderful! I've also started getting small things like a pack of nappies each week when I go for groceries etc. Really helps me feel more secure to have some things stocked up over time....

How is everyone feeling about reaching the end of Second tri? 

Is anyone self-conscious about the staring and belly rubbing btw? I'm not as bothered by friends rubbing the belly as I thought I'd be but I totally can't get used to everyone in the street looking at my belly now! Sooo weird! Not to mention that everyone suddenly starts to comment on your appearance all the time.... I guess ladies who've had babies before have been through all this! hehe

Oh, one final thing, has anyone ever started to lose weight in 3rd tri? I can feel baby kicking and everything looks ok but I do have a lack of appetite and have been losing a couple of pounds a week......

xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Ladies!

Sorry I feel like I haven&#8217;t updated in ages. I have had the horrible flu as well that Joey mentioned. I hadn&#8217;t been ill at all since being pregnant (touch wood) and had the flu jab but then this nasty virus went round at work and I got it so ended up having 3 days off work sick. It&#8217;s so horrible not being able to take anything to make yourself feel better so was pretty miserable for a few days.

I am much better now though &#8211; how about you Joey &#8211; are you feeling better? And you Jill, has the tonsillitis gone now? 

We haven&#8217;t started our nursery yet. Yours is gorgeous Joey. DH is going to paint over Easter and then we need someone to put the wallpaper on a couple of walls. We have all the furniture we just need to build it all. I have got an old fashioned white rocking chair for my nursing chair so need to get some comfy cushions and a blanket for it. 

Kim enjoy your 3D ultra sound, can&#8217;t wait to see pictures! I hope your blood pressure stays down this time, it sounds like you had a hard time last time. Pre eclampsia sounds really horrible. 

Most of us are into the 3rd trimester this week!! I am really excited for Thursday so I can finally say I am in the last trimester&#8230;sad I know! 27 weeks&#8230;.eek. I finish work 8th June so have about 9 weeks left, how about everyone else? The 1st tri dragged but the 2nd tri flew by for me. 

Loving the bump pics ladies! I&#8217;ll try to post one over the long weekend! Jill I feel a little self conscious about people staring at the bump too. I haven&#8217;t had many people touching it but I do find people don&#8217;t look at my face anymore they stare at my tummy! 

The main thing I am loving is the degree of movement now. I can actually see my tummy twitching and moving as baby kicks and dances away. He/she is quite responsive so if DH and I chat to the bump and rub my tummy he/she goes mad and kicks away which is so cute!! How does everyone else feel about it? Have you got wriggly babies?!

I am probably having the opposite to you in terms of eating Jill, my appetite has gone wild! I have always had a savoury tooth and never been bothered by cakes or chocolate but now I can&#8217;t get enough of sweet food. Poor DH offered to take me out for breakfast on Saturday as I really fancied waffles with maple syrup but when we got to the restaurant that does it, they had stopped serving breakfast. I literally ONLY wanted to eat waffles so refused anything else and being quite an American thing, hardly anywhere here does it so he patiently raced around all the coffee shops and places until we found somewhere that would do it! Bless him.

I hope you are keeping well Kate. Have a safe journey home and hope it all goes well for you. We will be thinking of you, even if you cant update quite as often with all of that going on. I hope your Mum is doing ok too and finally had an update from the hospital

Big hugs everyone.

Becky
xx.


----------



## joeybrooks

Becky, I am feeling a good bit better. I developed a chest infection and had to take antibiotics and after a rough few days and weekend, I am still a bit stuffed up and have a bit of a cough, but am feeling much improved. Thank you for asking. I really hope you are feeling better soon, I know how miserable it is!!!

My nursery is coming along lovely, I have a few more bits to add, some wall decals or maybe a border or something. Also one of the walls in the room has mirror robes the whole length of it, so we might get some nice stickers for one of the mirrors to brighten them up a little. 

The movement is crazy. I can see my tummy moving around and bulging at times and some of the flutters are so intense now that they are ticklish. He always has an extra wee wiggle when his daddy or his gran talk!!! 

I am starting to get a little uncomfortable when trying to relax. Was trying to curl up on the sofa last night to watch tv, but no matter how I sat/lay, my belly was in the way. Guess that is only going to get worse lol!

I cannot believe we are in third tri so soon. I am moving over next week, just as I was getting used to second tri - where is the time going. I am finishing work on 13 June and messing with my colleauges that they better have a great party lined up for me lol - I work with a fab bunch and they take me with a pinch of salt.

A colleague of mine had her maternity leaving party last Thursday, even though she still had to work friday. Come the friday, in work, her waters broke and she had a little girl, 3 weeks early, on saturday - so you can say we know how to throw a party in here lol!!!

Hope everyone is keeping well xx


----------



## Gitlost80

Im guessing that everyone is in the third trimester now? Im so busy, but time is dragging so slow for me. I find myself in other forums more often than Im in here just because I have so many questions and like to lurk around,especially in the birth announcements section :) So just checking in to see how you all are doing. We should post our current belly pics! I have gained close to 30 pounds! Oh well at least its my last pregnancy! 
People keep asking me if Im due any day,sheesh.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone! Cecelia I love the birth announcements threads too, I am often in there reading peoples stories. I am slowly getting used to the 3rd tri forum, its a big change from 2nd tri whcih is all about gender scans and things and now its all peoples this is it threads and things. Exciting though, shows how close we are all getting! 

Yes must all post bump pics. I'll try and take one this week to post! Bump was measureing 27cm on wed at my 28 week check but like you Cecelia I find people looka bit shocked when I tell them I have 3 months to go. The bump is getting quite big but is quite rounded. At first I was sure I was having a boy but as I get closer I am not sure and keeping thinking maybe it is a girl after all. Cant wait to find out!! 

When does everyone else finish work? I finish 8th June Joey, I think it will fly by now! I have about 8 weeks left and am holiday for one week. Plus my last week is a 3 day week as in the UK we have a bank holiday end of May and the queens jubilee so 2 days off!!

I had my blood results from my 28 week check and have gone anemic so need a prescription for an iron supplement. I have been feeling beyond tired this week so maybe that it partly why. Hopefully this will help.

Also I would have thought 'baby brain' was a myth before but it so isnt!! I forget what I am talking about mid sentance all the time, and keep confusing words and sentances or forgetting what things are called. Earlier this week I forgot what a pillowcase was called and got so frustrated with myself as I just could remember!! Weird. 

Anyway I hope everyone is keeping well. Have a great weekend all.

Love
Becky
xx


----------



## Mrs__P

Ladies!!!

OMG its getting close. hehe. 

It has definitly been quiet in here but as cecelia has said, its so interesting to lurk around in the forums to see what is to come. I take it by the lack of updates that we're all doing great!!

Belly pics is a great idea. I had tried to take one every 2 weeks but I just keep forgetting. I'll try and get one this week.

Cecelia, I love the pic you have posted. You're a super cute family.

I had my 28 week appt on friday. Bloods done and my Anti D injection (wasn't as bad as I thought it would be). Had it in my ass. It stung when she was doing it and it was quite a big one (I didn't see it but it took about 10 seconds to go in).

She measured my uterus...was measuring 29cms at 28 + 3 so right on track!

She has also booked me in for antenatal classes starting 2nd may for 4 weeks. Though I won't be going to the third one as it is about breastfeeding.

Lets just hope my bloods come back ok. No news is good news but its a bit early to say yet. hehe.

My last day at work will be 1st June. 7 weeks to go. I have then booked 2 weeks holiday before my MAT starts.

Anyway ladies. Keep on with the updates, it is lovely to read them.

Nic xx


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey all, glad to see that all seems to be going well with everyone. I dont really have much to update except that the BFG (big friendly giant) that I am carrying is getting bigger by the day lol!!! I am loving my bump now, it is getting a little uncomfortable, but the days of wondering if I am just a wobbly fatso are well behind me!!!

I tried to go out baby shopping at the weekend, only to realise that there is NOTHING else for me to get. I am reluctant to buy anymore clothes because I believe he is a BFG and dont really know what sizes will be best.

I ended up in mothercare where they had 50% off some toys, the likes of the little fabric crinkly books and teethers etc, so I got a few of those wee bits, just to satisfy my shopping urge!

My first parentcraft class is 23 April and I cannot believe that it has come around so quickly. The week after that I have my 28 week hospital appointment (at 29 weeks) and I'll prob have to get my Anti D injection depending on how OH's bloodwork came back.

I finish work on 13 June, so only 8 and a half weeks to go, although I have quite a bit of leave booked between now and then, so a few short weeks here and there. 

That's all from me for now, I think, if I think of anything else I'll be sure to update xx


----------



## biliboi2

I just fell in the garden Landed on my arm and not bump. Baby has been moving so will monitor movement but think I should be okay.


----------



## Gitlost80

This baby moves so much that its almost unbelievable sometimes. It seems as tho she never sleeps.The kicks are hard and painful and come to find out shes transverse(laying sideways).If shes still transverse at 34 weeks I gotta start doing exercises to try and spin her,if that fails,the doctor says Ill need a c-section :( Fingers crossed she goes head down soon! So far I think Ive gained around 30 pounds,ugh. Ive been trying to walk everyday,but im finding myself tired again like in the first trimester. Im so huge that I cant see being able to wipe myself much longer. I have continued to shave,but have no idea what im missing down there! Patch work Im guessing. I looked back at the beginning of this forum and noticed a few of the ladies we lost along the way are pregnant once again. Ive wanted to congratulate them,but scared to bring up old memories for them so I havent said anything. Just hope they are all doing well:flower: Anyone have their showers yet? Ours is May 12th.


----------



## mammaspath

I still lurk around this thread.........i loved all the scan pic's.......its bittersweet but im so happy for you all! getting closer! 

im still ttc.........but ya i think there is only a couple of us that havent gotten a bfp

nitengale and i found each other on another thread......she just got her bfp

moving in full force this next month! i may try clomid after this cycle if it doesn't work.......


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies!!

mammaspath fingers are crossed for you :) I have lurked around checking in on some of you ladies who had losses my heart aches for all of you and I hope that you get your bfp soon!!

Cecilia I did send a note to Laura (Dhalia) when she got her bfp, she's around 10 weeks now. Like you Cecilia, I have gained about 35 lbs... I have been eating well, but I'm just not a small pregnant lady :) I gained 90 lbs last time so I'm happy with my gaining this time. My goal is stay under 60 lbs.

I have been negligent here :) sorry!!! I had a 3-D ultrasound last weekend.. amazing!! I'll have to try and post some pics.

I am noticeably bigger this week... putting on socks is beginning to get difficult LOL and I am still shaving down there too :) but assume it's patchwork too hahaha I just go by feel... I find everyone shocked that I still have 10 weeks to go!!! haha I am happy that I'm having a section and know that I will only go to 39 weeks max!! I can't deliver naturally since I have a fibroid just beside my cervix which won't allow my cervix to dialate. It's funny because we've been trying to explain the time frame to my 5 yr old and we kept saying, when you're all done junior kindergarten then the baby will be here... what are the chances that they scheduled me for my section on his last day of school!!! hahaha

I did have a visit to the hospital on monday, I over did it on the weekend waaay too much walking and stairs, so on Monday the underside of my belly was very sore... and his movements had changed (which I just attributed to him getting bigger) but when I called the hospital to see what they thought they told me to come in and that they would monitor the baby for about 30 mins just to be safe.. so I did, all was good so that's a relief... all of that to say.. lesson learned!!!

Mine too has been a moving machine which is new for me.. my last pregnancy I hardly felt any kicks, this time it is constant!!

My last day of work is June 1st.. if I'm still feeling good, I may extend that by a week.. we'll see.

Bilboi hope you're feeling okay after your fall.

Becky I'm on iron supplements too, and I have noticed an improvement in my energy levels for sure!!! 

Well chat soon!

Kate I assume you're back in Ontario now!! hope your travels went smoothly!!

Kim


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi all!

Bili....I hope you are ok after your fall. Scary!! I fell up the stairs the other day.....oops. I keep having to remind myself to slow down!! lol.

Cececlia...nice to read your update. Glad you are doing well. I am also finding the tiredness has returned. Afternoon naps once again.....not that i'm complaining! hehe.

Mammaspath....its lovely to hear from you. Good luck with your bfp. Glad to hear the other ladies we lost along the way are doing well.

Kim.....I know what you mean about the under belly pain. I got this last week. I was up and about all day at work and then had some general errands to run. By the end of the day each time I took a step it hurt under my belly. I'm ok if i take it easy though. Also, my last day at work is also 1st June!! I cant wait....not working even a minute longer than that. hehe.

Well....I have been swimming 3 times a week. My gym membership finally ran out and I wasn't getting there anyway so glad I took this up. I hope its helping and I have found it easier to go than dragging myself to the gym which I gave up on.

Weight gain......I hate this. I have been putting 1lb a week on all through my pregnancy and currently i'm 18lbs up. Which is normal for my size and nothing compared to some I know. But i find it really hard to look at my legs cause they have got so big and flabby!! I know this is cause I can't run and lift weights anymore at the gym. But.....its all for baby. Our body stores fat so it should all just drop off at the end. FX'd!! I have come to accept that my body is my babies at the moment and I will have it back in 10 weeks time. hehe.

I have been getting a bit annoyed with my SIL. She is so wrapped up in herself all the time and inconsiderate. She keeps asking me how much weight I have put on and what I weigh now and then she'll say.....oh well i'm only ???lbs. I'm like.....and you are not carrying a baby! Grrrr...really gets me annoyed. Then she'll say. I wasn't as fat as you when I was pregnant!!......errr.....you were actually 15 when you were pregnant so you probably weren't no. It really just gets my back up. Luckily I dont see her too often though. I think its just time she started acting her age (40).


Keep well ladies.

Nic xx


----------



## joeybrooks

Mammaspath - lovely to hear from you, I really hope you get your BFP very soon and I am so pleased for the other ladies that have since had their BFPs also.

As for weight gain, prior to becoming pregnant, I was a weight watchers member, and had been for 7 years, being at goal for 4 of those years. I watched everything that crossed my lips and whilst I would never credit excercise for my 5 stone (70lb) loss, I did keep relatively active.

Anyway, I got my BFP in October, but in September my mum was diagnosed with cancer so I kind of relaxed with WW a little and I know I gained a few pounds. Fortunately mum was ok and given the all clear after her op a month later, but when I got my BFP, although I was eating all the right things, I was also allowing myself some of the wrong things. I think I have gained about 28lb since my booking in appointment at 8 weeks. I know it isnt great and I know that number could have been much lower had I watched what I ate more, but I also know that I lost 70lb before and that when baby is born and I feel up for it, I will have the support of my great WW leader, class and the WW plan, so I am confident that I will be able to shift it again, which is making it much easier to deal with the gain.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone! 

Nic I am glad your anti d injection wasn&#8217;t as bad as you thought and at least that&#8217;s out of the way now. Well done on the swimming! I had been going twice a week but haven&#8217;t been for a couple of weeks. I will go again tomorrow though as it helps me feel better too and want to keep doing some form of exersize for as long as possible! Sorry to hear about your SIL &#8211; how insensitive and what silly things to say. Grrr. I would be annoyed too. 

Cecelia my baby is transverse too and my midwife said they still move around lots at this stage and have plenty of time to move to head down so fingers crossed they will both be head down in a few more weeks, ready for exit! 

Amy &#8211; great to hear from you, thanks for popping in. Keeping everything crossed you get your BFP soon, good luck this cycle! Have you tried the sperm meets egg plan, that worked for me and I think there are a few threads on it. Good luck with Clomid if this isn&#8217;t your cycle though and keep us updated hun.

Kim would love to see your pics of the 3D scan if you have time. How exciting! Must have been lovely to see baby again! Yes putting socks and tights on is such a trauma! I shall be barefoot on maternity leave, only 6 working weeks to go as have 1 weeks holiday before I finish!! Sorry to hear about your tummy pains and trip to hospital and that you had pains too Nic. Handy for the rest of us to know that can happen if we over do it so thanks for sharing. I am glad the hospital reassured you Kim and that all was fine. Good to know the iron supplements have given you more energy, mine should start working soon I hope. 

Bilboi &#8211; sorry to hear about your fall. Scary but at least you and baby are ok which is great. 

So happy to hear Laura and some of the other ladies have also got their BFPs, that is so brilliant, I hadn&#8217;t noticed. I am really pleased. 

Hmm I have no idea how much weight I have gained. I don&#8217;t weigh myself. I know what I was before I got pregnant so I could work it out. I know I&#8217;ve put on weight as also have the flabby thighs and feel bigger everywhere but hoping to shift it after baby comes. 

I am doing NCT classes and we start 15th May. I am looking forward to it now as most people I know who have done them have said they are fantastic and one of the biggest benefits is to meet lots of couples at exactly the same stage as you to keep in touch with. 

So tired still! Got to stop moaning about it really as I know its all part and parcel and my hubby has been beyond amazing! We have a week off booked in May which will be much needed as we are both shattered and we plan to mostly chill out and build the nursery furniture so its all ready for baby! But 14th May is our wedding anniversary and hubby has booked me a pregnancy massage, I can&#8217;t wait!! So sweet of him to treat me and its at the most amazing spa (any uk ladies its at Limewood Hotel in the New Forest where Sophie Dahl and Jamie Cullen got married) but he was just going to wait in the bistro area for me so I have booked him a back neck and shoulder massage as a surprise. He has been wonderful and serves a treat to unwind too. 

Nearly the weekend ladies! Take care everyone &#8211; 11 weeks (roughly) to go!!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies.. I will try and post a couple of the 3-d photos later.. but here are a couple of belly shots :) My son took them this morning - 29 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMG161.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG162.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs__P

OMG 30 weeks!!!!

Kim, thanks for the pics...looking lovely :)

I have done the rest of the decorating in the nursery this weekend. I will post some pics at the end of the week (minus furniture). And I will also do a bump pick this week.

I hope everyone is ok.

I have been struggling with pain in my 'bum bone' as I call it. hehe. I think its your cocxyc/tailbone. It just aches all the time but i'm just having to get use to it.

Nic xx


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey folks!!!! I am 29 weeks today, so excited!!!

Had my first Parentcraft class yesterday and it was brilliant. It was a small class so easy to get to know the other girls (just 4 pregnant ladies and 3 female partners, all seemed to be our mums, as it's an all female class). We had a talk by a Physio first about the different pains you experience and the changes your body goes through, and then a short break with tea, coffee, juice, water and biscuits.

Then the midwife chatted for a bit and it was brilliant having her answer all of the little questions that bounce around in your head all day. With it being such a small class, no one was afraid to speak out and as we are all close in due dates, we were all going through the same issues. It was also lovely that it was an all female class as very little was off limits!

Mrs_P, I am feeling for you with the tail bone pain. I got it REAL bad in my early days. I seen a physio for it and she wasnt really able to offer me much advice other than to work on my posture. Not sure if you are finding this but it hurt me much more when I was wearing something flimsy, like leggings. As soon as I wore maternity jeans with a little more support, it really eased the pain. May be worth a shot xx


----------



## Photographer

Hey girls, 

Sorry for the absence! It's so great to hear how everyone is getting on. The past few weeks I've had a couple of bouts of illness from chest infection and tonsillitis but all is clearing up now and finally got a full-ish night of sleep without coughing- it was magical! 

I feel SO way behind everyone in terms of prep. We have no nursery organised and I haven't been to any classes. In some ways, I'm not too worried but when i hear other ladies getting so prepared I get nervous. 

BTW, is it true that a lot of women take after their mothers in terms of labouring time? I found out that me and my brother were born 7-10 days early and within 1.5 hours!! We live 45 mins drive from the hospital, lol. 

Can't wait, in just two months or so, we'll all have little ones in our arms no matter how well-prepared or not we are :) 

xxx


----------



## Gitlost80

No nursery for me either. With both of my sons I got all the stuff I thought was necessary and never ended up using any of it. So this time Im keeping it simple.Baby will sleep with us,just like my other 2 did,lol. I did get her car seat and basic things. I never did any classes with any of my pregnancies either so dont feel bad. I wouldnt have the time even if I did want to. The only class Im wanting to take is a CPR class since my second son has choked numerous times in his 3 years. Time is going by sooooo slow for me,Im so busy,but still bored.


----------



## Mrs__P

Well i have finally done it......photo is 30 +3 


Nic xx
 



Attached Files:







30 + 3.JPG
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 0









30 + 3 -.JPG
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs__P

I've finally took some nursery pics. Still awaiting the arrival of furniture though.

My 31 week check up with midwife this afternoon. will let you know how it all goes.

Hope you ladies have had a good weekend!

Nic xx
 



Attached Files:







Nursery 1.JPG
File size: 114.8 KB
Views: 5









Nursery 2.JPG
File size: 126.7 KB
Views: 5









Nursery 3.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 3









Nursery 4.JPG
File size: 113.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## klsltsp

ahh Nic!! you look amazing!! looking at your bump.. my guess is boy :)

The nursery is awesome too!! looks like a great size!!

We're not doing any classes either, we will attend an information session at the hospital in a few weeks, but that's it.

Sorry to hear that some of you are having some tailbone pain! hopefully it eases soon for you!! 

I'm feeling great, my back has been a bit sore, but that's only when I'm on my feet for too long.

As for my weight gain.. ahhh.. well at my apt last week, I was up 42 lbs!! aahhh my goal is to gain no more than 60lbs, so that's 2 lbs per week for the next 9 weeks.. good think I'm having a c-section at 39 weeks... I'm okay with the weight and i have managed to do MUCH better than last time.. when I gained over 90 lbs....

I'm supposed to be seing the doc every 2 weeks now but he's away in 2 wks, so we're going 3 wks :) he said if I had any questions I could still call his office or the hospital has a 24-7 phone number on the maternity ward where you can call and talk to a nurse. I told him that I'm good with 3 wks since I've had no complications this pregnancy.

5 more wks of work... not that I'm counting :) LOL June 1st should be my last day... if I'm feeling well I may work 1 more week... or maybe a day or so here or there. I have 5 days of Family leave that I have to use or I loose them, so I'm definately going to take the week of June 4 - 8 as family leave and then maybe work 1 or 2 days the week after...I have 10 weeks of sick leave that I can use, as long as my doctor gives me a note...

Okay enough babbling for me!!

Chat soon.

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lovely pictures Nic! The nursery looks good. We are still trying to find someone to put our wallpaper up for us and we&#8217;ll then build the furniture. We are on holiday w/c 14th May so hope to have some photos for you after that! I will also put a bump pic up this week &#61514; Literally everyone is guessing boy for me so will be interesting to see what you guys think. 

I haven&#8217;t had too much pain in the tail bone unless I am on an uncomfortable banqueting type chair at a meeting for too long, and then it all goes numb. My desk chair is pretty good so seem to be doing ok. I do have lower and middle back pain though which niggles. 

We are doing NCT antenatal classes and start 15th May. I am looking forward to it and I think one of the biggest benefits of these particular ones are to meet other couples also expecting a baby at the same time. As we are not from where we live (we relocated for work 3 years ago) and don&#8217;t have family or many friends here I think this will be really good for us. The CPR class is a good idea Cecelia, I&#8217;d like to do that too. 

I have my 31 week midwife appointment on Wednesday. I love them! I have 5 working weeks left as I finish 8th June and have a week&#8217;s holiday in May. Plus we have several bank holidays in May and early June so get those too. Can&#8217;t wait!!!

Kim I dread to think how much weight I have put on. People keep saying I haven&#8217;t put it on anywhere except the bump but I know in myself I have and I know I have been eating pretty much what I want when I want. Still not long to go now and I can think about losing it again after baby is here. 

Hope you are all well. Kate I hope you are settling into your new home and all is good with you.

Have great weeks everyone!

Becky
Xx

Ps &#8211; just wanted to say what a lovely thread this one is and say thank you to everyone for being so supportive. I am on a few July ones and they don&#8217;t even seem to notice or acknowledge me on the others but we have a real support system going here and I am so excited to see the final bit of the journey for us all. I hope we&#8217;ll keep in touch in future. xx


----------



## joeybrooks

I love the nursery and the bump, things are coming along nicely!!!

Mrs w I agree this really is a fantasticly supportive thread and has helped me so much. It's been lovely doing this journey with u ladies. Xx

I had my 30 wk apt today, got another scan, was well chuffed. Ob said to me "I'm sure this is no surprise to you, but you are expecting a big baby"!!!!! My mum was with me and asked how big. She said if the BFG continues with his growth rate it should be around 9lb 4!!

I'm not too worried though as I know this isn't always v accurate but regardless she said so long as my bloods come back clear, which she suspects they will, it seems to be a good healthy weight.

Had the tour of the delivery suite, the rooms are brilliant, the standard is very high, they are extremely comfortable and have all different things to help with labour! Was quite scary seeing it all but I know it is better to see it now and prepare myself.

I have 20 more days of work even though I don't finish until 13th June as I have some annual leave booked. It's all feeling so real now!!!


----------



## kgriffin

hey everyone! sorry i have been so absent, after the move there was just so much to do, and im still not unpacked! it been crazy, hoping to start our nursery this weekend hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Photographer

Hey girls, lovely to hear all the news!

So, last night i had this awful dream that I was bleeding like a period... and when I woke up, a close friend told me she just had a miscarriage! I'm sure it's just coincidence but I do feel so bad for her. she doesn't really want to talk about it or be comforted by people right now and, of course, I am not really sure what I can do without making it more painful for her by the presence of my bump.... am I best to just let her be alone until she's ready? Don't want her thinking I don't care or that I'm too wrapped up in my own baby.......... :(

On another note, how is everyone feeling energy-wise? xx


----------



## Mrs__P

Ladies!!! May is here!! ahhh!!

Joey, I had my first parentcraft this week. There were loads of us there. It was nice as some people were quite up front and asking loads of questions. Some about things I hadn't even though of!! I really enjoyed it. Next weeks class is pain relief. Looking forward to that one! hehe. Also, lovely profile pic!! :) Lovely that you got another scan!! As for the 'big baby', as long as its a healthy happy baby thats all that matters :) I can't wait til I get to tour the maternity unit. You can actually book a private room at my hospital. Its £45 per night and has an ensuite bathroom. I may do it but you can't pre-book (obviously). This would just be instead of going to the ward after I leave the delivery suite.

Jill, I wouldn't worry about not having anything ready. Babies don't need much!! As for classes, I enjoyed my first one but to be honest, most of the stuff I already knew. The internet and books available nowadays are just as good. Glad you are feeling much better. That is really odd about the dream! It is very sad to hear about your friend. I can only imagine how awkward you feel though you want to be there for her. I would just make sure you stay in touch and when she is ready she will let you know.

Kim, lovely to hear from you. I can't wait to get the furniture in the nursery. Its quite a big room and easily gets a double bed in so we are really lucky. About the weight, if you are comfortable with it then thats all that matters! And as you say, you are still under your target weight gain so all is good.

Becky, looking forward to see your nursery prep and bump pic!! :) Let me know how the NCT classes go. I have just started NHS ones but not sure if to do the NCT or not.

Kate, lovely to see you are still good! I hope you are settling in well. Keep us informed on how you are going on.

My weight gain seems to have stopped!! Last week I put on my usual 1lb but this week i lost 1lb. I have a feeling its because I have been eating less. I just haven't been hungry. I think the baby is sat on my stomach.

Up until this week I was feeling all good. However, this week tiredness has hit me full swing again! Yesterday I went for my usual swim and got out of the pool shaking. I had some toast at home and then slept for 2 hours. When I woke up I had something small to eat then had a bath. Felt so ill in the bath so got out and lay down for a couple of hours feeling really sick. It did pass in the end though.

I think I have been overdoing it. I have just carried on as normal and I suppose I just can't do it now. So afternoon naps and ordering my DH about is my plan now. hehe.

4 weeks left at work!! woop!!

My 31 wk appointment went really well. My uterus is still measuring 29cm though but she said its still ok for how many weeks. Next appointment at 34 weeks.

And on another note.....3 day weekend for all us in UK. yay!! 3 whole lie ins!!! hehe. Think I might just sleep for 3 days.lol

Nic x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi all,

Nic - hurray for the bank holiday weekend  Yes will let you know how NCT goes, we have heard really good things and hoping to meet some nice people. 

Lovely to hear from you Kate! have a great weekend doing the nursery.

Sorry to hear about your friend Jill, thats really sad. I think you should keep in touch with her as normal and let her know you are there for her. Its going to be hard for her but at least she'll know you are there if she needs you and wants to talk. 

I had my 31 week appointment this week too. Bump measuring 31 cm so spot on and baby is now head down ready for exit in 9 weeks or so! 

Energy wise I am definately slowing down. I just cant do as much as I used to be able to and dont want to either. I am constantly tired again now and find being on my feet much really shattering and it hurts my back. I get pains in my ribs too and cant eat anywhere near as much as before and if I do, I really suffer afterwards feeling like I will explode! 

Not long to go now though, getting so excited!! Enjoy your weekends everyone. 

Becky
x


----------



## Photographer

Hey girls

So, this past 2 weeks I've had more of a sore pelvis and struggling to pee as well as feeling movement much lower...

Just got back from the midwife appointment and found out that baby's head is 3/5th engaged already....! The midwife suspects our wee one might be a bit early... all my siblings and I were early too so guess it's possible...

I suppose it's all guess work really and baby will just come when they're good and ready but it did make me think I better get some things organised soon just in case! Don't even have a place set up for baby to sleep or any kind of hospital bag. 

Has anyone else had their first or subsequent babies heads engaged early? 

x


----------



## joeybrooks

Wow jill, I'm sure that was a surprise!! I haven't a clue if I'm engaged, maybe my midwife will chk on Thursday, all I know is that he is a big bruiser and his head is down, found that out last week at my scan. 

I have a bag sitting in babys cot that I have been adding to every time I'm out shopping and have been ticking off that rediculously long hospital bag checklist as I go along. Not sure if ur in the uk but I got great deals on breast pads, disposable knickers and maternity pads in asda just yesterday. 

May be you will be the first of us to go!! All the best, take care and kep us posted xx


----------



## Photographer

joeybrooks said:


> Wow jill, I'm sure that was a surprise!! I haven't a clue if I'm engaged, maybe my midwife will chk on Thursday, all I know is that he is a big bruiser and his head is down, found that out last week at my scan.
> 
> I have a bag sitting in babys cot that I have been adding to every time I'm out shopping and have been ticking off that rediculously long hospital bag checklist as I go along. Not sure if ur in the uk but I got great deals on breast pads, disposable knickers and maternity pads in asda just yesterday.
> 
> May be you will be the first of us to go!! All the best, take care and kep us posted xx

It was a surprise but am not going to get my hopes up! Have read many different accounts of delivery times from people who were engaged at this point...... everything from weeks early to days late. Finally started getting milk coming in this week too. It's all becoming a bit real suddenly. Would be interested to know from you ladies what things you noticed happening in the time just before labour started....

We are still completely unprepared but that really made me wake up and make a packing list for hospital! I am in the UK so will definitely check out ASDA, thanks so much for the tip!! 

Also, it seems we won't have time/funds to do anything about a nursery or much else than the basics but someone did just give us the most gorgeous vintage coach built pram. Needs a clean and a matress but it's great because we live in a small town where I walk everywhere and the big wheels are ideal for the cobbles and the beach sand around here. One thing sorted! yay! 

How is everyone else feeling? 

When does everyone start their maternity leave?

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Picture 5.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jill it&#8217;s so funny you say that as starting this week I have a really sore pelvis too and feel as though baby has dropped lower. I didn&#8217;t realise they could engage this early. Interested to see if any do hear anymore from anyone who has experienced that before. I guess mine is maybe a co-incidence or stretching pains. I haven&#8217;t had any milk leaking or anything either.

Oh Jill I love your pram!! Can I ask where you got it from? I am looking for one exactly like that to take to Goodwood Revival where everyone dresses in vintage clothes. Its so cool!! 

Joey &#8211; Happy birthday!!! Hope you are having a fab day. I really need to start thinking about collecting the items for my hospital bag as well soon. I&#8217;ve got quite a bit to get in the way of maternity pads, breast pads that kind of thing. 

I am on holiday next week so sorting the nursery and then have 3 weeks left at work, finish on 8th June &#8211; counting the days now, cant wait!! 

I am feeling so tired and achy! But really getting excited too. 

Hope everyone else is well.

Becky
xx


----------



## Photographer

Hey Becky

Just googled Goodwood and it looks amazing fun! The pram is second-hand but I've been told the best places for them are gumtree and ebay... It's a silver cross kensington (an old one). Basically, i heard that brand new ones are like £1000 but the ones made 20-30 years ago were made so well that they can still be used and you can still obtain replacement parts for them. So this one just needs a clean and a new matress in it... you can get them starting at just £100. Ours was bought from my dad's work friend for just £150. I think the main thing is checking the wheels still have tread on them and nothing is broken on it.... I've been told they're such good quality they can be kept and used for many kids, just change the matress for each baby basically.... 

Hope that helps! 

xx


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi all!!

Its good to hear some of our babies are already in the correct position for arrival! I have no idea which way round my baby is. Though I do think he/she is head down because of where I get kicks etc. I hope my midwife can tell at my next appointment. Exciting.

I too have been slowing down. Everything is such an effort now!! I do keep getting a bit annoyed as DH hasn't been helping with anything! He is so untidy and i am a clean freak so it does wind me up sometimes. He does a lot of overtime at work though so I sort of let him off a bit. But every now and again I just let rip at him. lol.

Becky I am with you fully on the eating thing. I keep trying to just graze throughout the day else i'll eat a big meal and am so uncomfortable afterwards.

Joey thanks for the tip on asda. I went the other day and got allsorts of bits and bobs. Bargain!!

Jill that pram is gorgeous!!! My mum had one just like it when I was a baby. Really vintage. love love love.

3 weeks left at work for me. MAT leave starts on 1st June and I cannot wait!!

Just one more thing....I remembered to take my bump pic this week :) Taken at 32+1. One of my (male) friends summed it up this week by saying "you look like you've got 2 arses"....men! lol

Nic xx
 



Attached Files:







32+1.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

Well it sounds like everyone is doing awesome!!

Jill wow that he's engaged already!!!

I have been leaking for a while already... it doesn't drip out but the tips of my nipples crust with white/yellow milky stuff, I clean them off and it comes back (sorry TMI) It's a good sign especially if you are plannning on trying breastfeeding!!!

Yipee on the pram!! awesome!! I think we've got everything now excpet a diaper bag, my sister keeps saying she wants to buy it for us, I'll give her until the first week of june, then i'll just buy it myself :)

I am planning on being done work June 1st!! yipee!!! I put in for a week of family leave (it's a special leave we get - 5 days every year and if you don't use it you loose it), then we'll see how I'm feeling. I'm hoping the doc will put me off on sick leave for the last 2 weeks and then I officially start my maternity leave on June 22.

I too am definately slowing down.. if I make it until 9 pm at night that's a good day!! right now my 5 yr old is in a lot of activities... sat swimming, sunday is hockey, monday and wednesday t-ball.... I'm crazy!! but the swimming and t-ball will be done before the baby comes so I figured that I'd get in as much before as I could!!

Right now I'm just trying to get all of my work stuff sorted out before I leave on June 1st.. crazy to think that I only have 3 weeks of work left!!! and to make things a little more stressful, I have someone who reports to me at work.. she just lost her baby in the 2nd trimester... so terrible, so I've been having to deal with HR and compensation and get her all set up and I have to confess that although I'm a very relaxed pregnant person, I do find myslef paying close attention to all of his movements... it's made me realize how truly blessed we are to be able to have these little babes in us growing and I'm appreciating the whole experience a lot more...

Oh and I think I'm officially HUGE!!!! my OH had to help me put on my socks this am... LOL I would have gotten it.. eventually ... LOL

Well hope all you special ladies have a great weekend!! It's mother's day here in Canada not sure about for you UK ladies.. but just in case Happy Mother's Day ladies!! and mothers' to be too!!

Chat soon.

Kim


----------



## joeybrooks

Kim, 

That is so sad about your colleague, it must be horrible for her. 

I finish work in 4 wks and 5 days and I am looking forward to it. I dont really have many days in work during that time what with annual leave, bank holidays and appointments, so I'm sure I'll ge grand.

I was at the Midwife yesterday, she checked my BP and Urine, both were fine, as was the baby's heartbeat. She had a feel around my tummy and said something to the student midwife to note, I assume it was fundal height or something. She also said baby's head is still down, so I guess that's good.

I too am getting quite big now. It is such an effort to do anything below the waist. I can't put on sandals or socks, underwear is doable, but only if I am propped up. 

Getting into bed is also a military operation. My OH laughs and says the organisation of my pillows is like the Krypton Factor (uk ladies will understand). 

Apart from that, all is going well. Baths are my saviour, I just love relaxing in the warm water, takes all the aches and pains away, but the after bath routine is getting rediculous now, there is just so much of me to moisturise and oil etc!!!

Anyway, enough of my moaning, hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Photographer

Kim and Joey, you both made me giggle about feeling huge. Can totally relate. Never knew it would be like this. Joey I especially enjoyed your comment that there's 'too much' of you to moisturise, hehe. 

thankfully it's coming into summer and we can do slip-on shoes eh? 

Lots of weekend love to everyone!


----------



## Mrs W 11

He he yes feeling huge now for sure! Everything is so much hard work isn't it! Jill absolutely thank goodness for flip flops!! 

Oh and I spoke too soon re colostrom, like you described Kim I've started getting crusty White bits all over the nipple area. Weird but also exciting as it's another sign of how close we are!! 

7 weeks to go roughly!! Xxx


----------



## joeybrooks

Well hello ladies, on for a moan really lol!!!

I had 4 hours sleep last night! 4 Hours!!!! OH swore he wasnt snoring, but I could hear him, even through the ear plugs. I finally lost it and took all of my 1 million pillows that i need when sleeping now and went downstairs, where, I must say, I did sleep well, until 5.45 when the sun, which very rarely makes an appearance in belfast, decided to burst through every gap in the blinds.

I then discovered that over the weekend, my little (nor not so little) BFG has grown so enormous that the very same maternity clothes that fitted me on friday, would no longer do. So, I am in work, shattered, wearing as close to pyjamas as is socially acceptable (a black t-shirt and black Yoga bottoms - it is fashion homicide) eating my lunch, and it is only 10.50am.

Ah well, only 8 (ish) more weeks to go lol!!!!!

Hope everyone is doing better than me xx


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey all!!! Hope everyone is well.

Just wanted to update with a 32 week bump pic, anyone else got any to share???
 



Attached Files:







32 Week Bump.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs__P

Morning gals!

Kim that sounds like a very sad situation for you to be sorting out at work. I can imagine it is uncomfortable for you. And like you said, it makes us all feel so much more blessed that everything is ok.

I am with you all on the sock thing. I can just about manage. But the other day i tried to put a pair of boots on and had to get DH to do them up cause I just couldn't reach!! haha.

Happy Mothers day for you guys last weekend. Our mothers day here in the UK is in March so it has been and gone!

Joey, your sleeping situation sounds just like me! lol. My DH's breathing just keeps me awake and I can also hear him when he snores even if I have ear plugs in. I just find myself getting very angry. lol. I haven't yet resorted to sleeping on the sofa though.

The clothes thing is getting me down also. Some of my maternity tops do not fit now!! I have lived in leggings and long tops for the entire pregnancy. And I can't even wear my maternity jeans now cause they are so uncomfortable. I used to have a work wardrobe and a home wardrobe and now i just have 1 very small wardrobe for all!

On top of this, my neice has decided to get married in 3 weeks time........I am now issued with a challenge to find something to wear for that!! Nightmare.

Love your bump pic Joey!!! Looking good :)

I have a little exciting news from this week! My nursery furniture arrived on Tuesday. And DH spent all afternoon and evening putting it all up so its all done!!! I love!!!! I will get some pics up. Only issue is I have to keep the door shut as my cat now things he has a new bed. lol. NO WAY!! (so i have to keep sneaking in there to look at it. hehe)

Also, I am finishing work in around 3 hours to go and collect my pram!! yay. Another exciting day. Then comes the challenge of seeing if it actually fits in my car. hehe.

I just wanted to share also that I went to the Breastfeeding parentcraft class last night. I was very unsure about going as I dont want to breastfeed. But, glad I did as far from encouraging me into it....it has made me realised even more that I dont want to do it. Also, DH was trying to talk me into it. After hearing all the information, he didn't realised the commitment and pressure it puts on women and so is now happy with whatever decision I make. Good good.

Also, someone at work said to me today...they always say breast is best. But best for who?? And there is no point breast feeding your child when you are crying tears onto its head. awww....this would be me I know it! So I am very happy with my decision now.

I hope all you ladies are doing well!! Keep in touch.

Nic xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi girls!

Just nipping in for an update. Joey and Nic am with you on the sleeping, I have ear plugs too! DH has been ok recently its more if he drinks quite a bit he snores and gets cross if I try to move him or stop him! The worst is getting out of bed in the night for wee, it takes ages I feel like an old granny easing myself out of bed!!

We started NCT classes this week and had an evening session on Tuesday and all day yesterday. So far so good, there are 7 couples and all seem nice. We've covered a lot already including the stages of labour, massage, pain relief (nateral and medical), induction, changing nappies and bathing a baby and also just getting us to talk and think about stuff like how we'll feel on day 1, after a week, after a month and what our coping stratagies will be, who we want there when we get back from hospital, how soon we want visitors etc. Its great, enjoying it. I think the ladies will be another brilliant and local support network. Will we have a thread to keep in touch once babies come? I hope so, will miss you all if not!!

Nic, great news on the nursery. Ours is pretty much done too! Got the wallpaper up and the furniture and it looks lush I love it and keep going in there just to look around! There was a tiny chip on the dresser on one of the drawers and we ordered a toy box and they sent the wrong thing but mamas and papas have been great and are sorting all those bits for us.

I am cross about our pram though, had floods of tears earlier in the week as it was due to be delivered in the frist week of may and when we rang to check where it was they said the stock is so in demand it will now be late June!!! Think its so bad they can do this, what if the baby is born early?! 

Is anyone else going to try raspberry leaf tea? Its meant to tone the uterus muscles and make pushing easier. Just wondered as my midwife said not to take it till 36 weeks, nct teacher said 34 weeks and on here ladies seem to start from 32 weeks.

Also anyone else got a birthing ball to sit on? I got one this week (UK ladies, £4.99 argos) as they are meant to be great for your posture which is what makes baby be in the right position ie, head down and facing the back. 

Back to work next week boo hoo but only 3 weeks left. 

Hope you are all doing ok - less than 7 weeks to go now!!

Becky
x


----------



## mammaspath

im just too excited not to share:cloud9::cloud9:

you guys are getting so close!!
 



Attached Files:







preggo9.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## joeybrooks

Mammaspath, yay!!!!!! Hope all goes well and lots of sticky dust to you xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Amy congratulations!!!! That's brilliant news, thrilled for you! Keep in touch xxx


----------



## klsltsp

Amazing news Amy!!! congratulations and H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## Mrs__P

Amy thats just brilliant news. Thanks so much for sharing and for poping in. It is lovely to share your good news.

I hope all goes well :)

Nic xx


----------



## Mrs__P

Morning!

Just thought i'd let you know about my afternoon yesterday.

I had my 34 week checkup with the midwife. Everything was fine but she was measuring me small so I had to go up to the hospital for a check up.

I had to have all the checks done again, blood pressure, urine sample, measuring etc. I also had to sit on a monitor for an hour. It measured the babies heartbeat and braxton hicks and i had to press a button everytime I felt baby move.

So after 3 hours there, and 2 more midwifes doing checks. I saw the dr. Female Dr...in a mad rush....very rough with me. She felt for the baby just as a BH came on and she was so rough it really hurt!! She declared everything was ok and said I could have a reassurance scan if I wanted one. I declined it as I knew everything was ok and didn't want to take up more time.

So....I have another appointment next week now for a check up at my clinic again. Hopefully everything will be fine.

I am quite happy though cause baby was monitored perfectly fine and measurments can always be out.

Also, raspberry leaf tea. I am having this. I started at 32 weeks with 1 cup/capsule a day. Today I will in crease to 2 cups/capsules a day. I have the tea bags and the capsules as I don't really like the taste of the tea. 36 weeks you should in crease to 3 a day and 38 weeks to 4 a day til the end.

I hope it will help with 2nd stage labour.

Ooohh...and the midwife also said that baby is head down and 3/5 engaged. :)

Nic xx


----------



## joeybrooks

Oh Nic, what a time of it you had. Glad you are feeling reassured though and that baby is engaged!!!! Exciting!!!

I had my final parent craft class yesterday, I learnt a lot of post natal stuff, bathing the baby, first aid and what to expect from the health visitors and community midwives as well as how to look after myself after the birth. To sum up, I'd say that the classes were useful, a lot of the information I was given was what I had already read, but it was excellent to get to discuss some issues with a professional as they came into my head and also to meet other expectant mothers (even though the last two classes consisted of just me and my mum as the other girls dropped out!!!).

My ankles are doing my head in. I am retaining so much fluid, my legs look like sausages and my fingers have just ballooned!!! I have checked my BP and protein in Urine and all is clear, so midwife happy enough that it is just normal pregnancy swelling, but it actually hurts a bit. When I mentioned this, she just said it is because my skin is stretching and tight over the swelling.

Ah well, the joys of pregnancy.

I am 33 weeks today, cannot believe I have only 7 more weeks to go, and I dont know if I mean that wow, it has went quick and I have only 7 more weeks, or if I mean, really, I have to do this for 7 more weeks lol.

The weather here is actually quite nice at the minute (for a change), the last time I seen the sun I could still see south of my bump!! It is very pleasant but the heat doesnt help with lugging around this extra weight lol - never happy!!!

I got some lovely shelves for the nursery, I have been looking for ages and I think I have found just what I am after, have to unpack them and have them put up before I will be certain, but they look promising.

Dont think I have anything else going on, hope everyone else is doing well!!! xxx


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi ladies.

Well I had a very nice midweek day off yesterday. Me and DH went to the park, then had a bbq at his mums. Then we had our final parentcraft class.

The last class was as Joey has mentioned. What to expect after the birth and what the midwives do etc. The highlight of this was that the midwife got a lady to come in with her 5 day old baby!! She then did the 5 day old checks. Which was weight and a heel prick test. This test was awful. Baby was screaming throughout. Felt so sorry for it!! He was very very cute though and I got a bit emotional thinking oh my god I have something nearly that size in me!! I can't wait for baby to arrive now.

Only 1 week left at work. I really hope the weather holds up!

Anyways.....how are all you other ladies getting on?

Nic xx


----------



## Photographer

Hey everyone!
We had a bit of a scare yesterday.... I got suddenly swollen all over with no swelling to suddenly have feet, ankles, legs and hands/wrists that were were extremely swollen... Also, my weight jumped up overnight and I just felt rubbish so called the midwife and, of course, they were worried about pre-eclampsia. I saw the local doctor who took my BP and it had jumped from 120/67 to 160/110 in the space of a few days. He told me to basically get my hospital bag as there was a chance I'd have to go deliver the baby and they took me in an ambulance to the nearest maternity ward. It was so crazy.....

Anyways, I just spent the night there but they have said it's not pre-eclampsia, thank goodness! My bp came down gradually to a normal range on it's own and baby had a healthy heart and movements so they let me go in the morning but plan to keep a closer eye on me for the next couple of weeks. 

Bit of an adventure but glad baby is fine.... really must remember to pack a hospital bag though. I had absolutely nothing ready here for myself or baby.... xx


----------



## Mrs__P

Jill that is really scary!!

Though like you said, you know all is ok with the baby and you did the best thing to go in and get checked over. Scary to go in an ambulance though!! Glad you and baby are all ok. Maybe it is the heat?!! I hope things settle down.

I'm with you on the hospital bag. hehe.

Last night I packed baby's bag :) So I just have my bag and DH's bag to do now. Must do it in the next 2 weeks!

Nic xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi all

UK ladies &#8211; how are you feeling in this heat?! So wonderful to see the sun but wow, I am so hot!!

Nic &#8211; did they say how small baby was? Sorry you had to go through all that but great that everything is ok and they ensured you got checked out and received reassurance that all is ok with the baby. Wow to being 3/5 engaged already! Does that mean baby is likely to be early? 

I think I&#8217;ll start with the raspberry tea on Monday so 34 and a half weeks (even though my midwife said 36 weeks) and increase how many cups I drink as I go along. Fingers crossed it helps! 

Joey &#8211; glad your swelling is normal although still really annoying and must make you uncomfortable. 

Jill &#8211; So sorry to hear about your scare and swelling too. Could it be the heat as you are in the UK aren&#8217;t you? I live on the south coast &#8211; boiling!! I am so glad it isn&#8217;t pre eclampsia and that&#8217;s good that they will be monitoring you closely for the next few weeks. I hope all remains ok &#8211; thinking of you. 

We are doing NCT classes and have a few more sessions to go yet. Really enjoying the classes though and leaning new things but mainly meeting other couples with similar due dates and really thinking about things that we might not have considered before eg how we&#8217;ll feel, how we&#8217;ll cope etc. 

I haven&#8217;t done my hospital bag yet &#8211; really need to do it! 

Update on my pram too. They delivered the car seat and had delivered the pushchair and carrycot too, so I was very excited. Until we opened it and saw the colour packs weren&#8217;t there so all the insides basically are missing and you can&#8217;t use it without those. When we called they said again that Icandy have problems with stock and it now might not arrive until July!! So likely after baby is born. I am so cross and upset &#8211; the one item we splashed out on, its cost quite a bit and I expected it all to be perfect &#61516; 

Anyway have lovely weekend&#8217;s ladies and hope all the ladies suffering feel a little better. 

Becky
xx


----------



## mammaspath

good to hear you are allright photographer!

it's almost go time for some of you [email protected]

afm, i went in for an hcg draw.....it was 200 and the doctor said that was fine.....my first sonogram is June 1st......im super nervous but staying positive!

hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Photographer

Hey ladies! 

so, further to my check-up last week, I've been sent for a checkup in hospital twice..... I don't have Pre-e right now and blood was fine but occasionally seem to have high BP (while other times, reading is normal). There's a tiny tiny trace of protein in urine and i have slightly puffy feet so they're going to keep checking me out once or twice a week..... Am really praying it doesn't develop into pre-e but, at the same time, am glad to be near to full-term just in case.... apart from that, baby is 3/5 engaged and kicking lots and lots. According to the trace, I'm having braxton hicks about every 3 minutes! Seems like this baby is just super keen to get going! 

They've been mentioning the chance of an early induction just in case. Has anyone in the group been induced before? Just trying to mentally/practically prepare just in case. 

How is everyone else doing? Feeling good? Anyone getting uncomfortable? 

xx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi everyone! 

I wanted to check in and wish all of you healthy births, because with a month to go I'm sure some of you will pop before then! It is so nice to see you all coming along, and for some of you it's your first baby, and it will be a wonderful experience. 

AFM, as you can probably see I'm around 16 weeks. I am feeling really positive now about this pregnancy. It took me up until 15 weeks to finally stop worrying that something would happen once again. We will find out the sex in 3 weeks. DD doesn't know yet, but we will tell her at 18 weeks and then she'll come to the ultrasound with us. We won't have a summer baby, but an autumn baby. To tell you the truth it was a bit bittersweet for me when I realized this one would not be "summer," because my heart was so set on July before. But I am okay now, but no doubt will always miss my summer baby. 

Well that's it! Good luck ladies!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Jill I had pre-e with my last pregnancy started about 35 weeks. I was induced at 39+5. I was checked frequently and had MANY visits to the hospital between 35 and 39 weeks. When I was induced, they had to put something up on my cervix to soften it because my cervix was no where near ready. They had actually told me that it may take 2 doses of this drug, but my water broke on it's own after 8 hrs. Then they started the drip.. I laboured for 12 hrs, it was tolerable, but my son was sunny side up as my doc calls it LOL so I had all back labour. I ended up needing a c-section but it had nothing to do with being induced, I had a fibroid beside my cervix which didn't allow my cervix to dialate past 6 cms. BTW I have no idea if my son was engaged or not prior to being induced, it's not something my doc ever said either way.

To be honest I was never worried about being induced.

Good luck and keep us posted on your pre-e.

Laura it sounds like you're doing amazing!!!! wow 16 weeks already!! that's crazy!!! Thank you for the well wishes!! 

Amy congrats to you too!! fingers crossed that your hcg numbers continue to rise!!!

Becky glad to hear that you're enjoying your classes. Good luck in getting your pram sorted out!!!

Nic have you had a follow up? how are you guys doing?

AFM well I had a doc apt today, all is good. I have dropped so that's good. My next appointment is in 2 weeks, with an ultrasound before the apointment, to check how big the fibroid is and how big the baby is. My stomack is measuring big... so it'll be interesting to see how big the baby is.

Well must go grab a nap!! hahaha 

Chat soon.

Kim


----------



## Mrs__P

Ladies!

Amy that is great news. Thanks for sharing and good luck with your scan tomorrow!

Jill that is great news. Glad they are not suspecting Pre E as of yet. Put your feet up and take it easy. 3/5 engaged is great too....do you find this really uncomfortable?!! Baby feels so low and the pressure when walking can be a nightmare.

Laura thanks so much for popping in. Its lovely to hear from you and so glad you are doing well. I wish you all the luck with your autumn baby. Exciting times.

Well I had another midwife appointment this week who measured me spot on so all is good. They do say measuring can be out but they have to do these checks just in case.

I have really been struggling this last week. It has been so warm here and so I can't sleep properly. This is leaving me really tired in the day at work and I havent managed a day without a good 2hr nap in the middle. I have also started with back ache now. Its not all the time but man it hurts if the baby sits on a nerve or something.

On a good note.....last night I started packing my hospital bag. Only reason its not finished is I have some bits and bobs still left to buy. It will be done in the next week! 

I'm so excited but a little nervous. The really bad back pain I keep getting keeps reminding me that labour is only going to hurt more. But as my pregnancy book says....labour is a good pain. It is what your body is suppose to be doing and it means baby is on the way.

Just one last thing for this week.....my last day at work tomorrow!!!! ahhhhhh....I cant wait. I have a pretty full on week next week though with my baby shower and my neices wedding so won't be able to put my feet up til next weekend but who cares!

Hope all you ladies are doing ok.

Love

Nic xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone! 

How exciting to log in and see so many updates. Its June tomorrow girls so from tomorrow we can say our July babies will be due next month &#8211; exciting!!!!

Amy, good luck at your scan tomorrow, I hope all goes well. That&#8217;s so great that your levels are going up. Let us know how it goes after the appointment. X

Glad to hear you are ok Jill and don&#8217;t have pre e at the moment. It&#8217;s good that they are monitoring you so closely just in case and fingers crossed maybe the blood pressure and swelling is just down to the heat or something and won&#8217;t develop into anything. 

Can you feel the Braxton hicks they say you are having Jill? I haven&#8217;t felt anything so am assuming I am not having any. 

Congratulations Laura, I am so pleased that all is going well and you are starting to enjoy your pregnancy. Look forward to hearing from you after your gender scan in 3 weeks! Good luck with your autumn baby xx

Good to hear from you Kim. Are you still working, how long do you have left now? Hope your next appointment goes well, lovely that you&#8217;ll get to see baby once more at the scan. 

I am starting to struggle too Nic, with tiredness and the heat. YAY that tomorrow is your last day at work and you finish for the lovely long Jubilee weekend!! My last day is next Friday but at least next week is only a 3 day week in the UK! 

Its funny you say that about the pressure in your pelvis and I&#8217;ll be interested to hear what the engaged ladies say as I also have pain/pressure in my pelvis and assumed baby had dropped. Unfortunately &#8211; apparently not. I had my 35 week check yesterday and the midwife thinks my baby is frank breech (bum down, feet up by head) &#61516; She cant feel a head down where it should be and she says the top of the bump is suspiciously hard for a bum! 

So I will have a scan in 2 weeks to check. Baby still has time to turn yet and if it doesn&#8217;t I believe they will try to manually turn it for me before offering a c section (which I am desperate to avoid). I am praying baby turns, but unlike lots of you, it doesn&#8217;t seem like my baby is in any rush or anywhere near ready to come out!!

Keep well everyone. Not long now!!

Becky
xxx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Yeah I'm feeling the tiredness/pressure etc.. I think that i have dropped, everyone who sees me says "OMG you've dropped"!! hahaha my bump feels lower but mostly my hips have gotten VERY sore and it feels like I've pulled my groin muscle.. also peeing a lot more, and I'm having a lot of pain in my lower pelvis, I saw my doc yesterday but he has never told me wether or not I'm engaged or anything like that, he's soooo laid back hahaha... I also am getting braxton hicks contractions if I walk for anymore than about 5 mins, doc said as long as the stop when I rest that it's okay.. Because it's my second apparently it's normal that I may have dropped already and doesn't mean that the baby is coming any sooner.... overall walking has become very difficult....but I'm not complaining I loove being pregnant :)

As for feeling the BH, Nic I don't remember feeling any with my first pregnancy, and even this time when the docs told me that's what I was feeling, it wasn't what I expected. My whole stomach does go hard now, but when they started a few weeks ago I was just getting a band of tight around my belly button... I used to think it was baby stretching and that it was his bum.... So you may be having them and realizing.. and you may not both is normal :)

Nic, my last day of work is tomorrow too!!!!!! yipeee!!! I've been busy trying to get everything tied up, although I'm done, there are a few outstanding reports and I've told work that as long as the baby hasn't come they can send them to me and I'll review them. My OH thinks I'm going to be bored hahaha nope.. I have MANY little projects to get done LOL and it'll be nice to nap during the day so I'm not so tired when my 5 yr old is home.

Becky so you get a scan in 2 weeks too :) yes there's lots of time for the baby to turn.. and I hope that happens for you. But don't be too worried about a c-section, I know it's not the ideal or even desired way to have a baby but the recovery is really not that bad and within a few weeks you'll forget you even had one!! I have heard that getting down on all fours to scrub the floor for instance is a great way to get the baby to turn.

Since the latest my baby will come is June 28th (scheduled c-section at 39 wks) Tomorrow I can say that my baby will be here this month!! CRAZY!!!!


Chat soon.

Kim


----------



## Photographer

Kim, that sounds reassuring! Am hoping it won't develop into pre-e and am trying to take it easy!

Nic, it definitely feels like a lot of pressure in the pelvis- I have a very definitely waddle now, lol. I notice it makes it difficult to get urine out as it feels like the head is in the way (and other times, walking around, the head seems to bounce on the bladder and cause leakage so am wearing pads every day now! Charming stuff!) Still have the swelling in the feet too but it's a little less now the hot weather is not here.....

As for the Braxton-hicks, i can feel them sometimes but mostly not- the midwife just said they showed up every few mins while doing the trace on the baby. I thought they were just baby stretching. Had a few strong noticable ones this week but not many...


So is everyone just about finished work now? xx


----------



## Mrs__P

Just thought id upload a nursery pic. i have loads more but it wont let me upload off my phone.

Nic xx
 



Attached Files:







20120602_154318.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yay to everyone who has finished work now!! Must be a relief! I have just 3 days left next week as Mon & Tues are bank holidays in the UK for the Queens diamond Jubilee. Cant wait! Has everyone finished now? 

Thanks Kim, I know if I need to have a c section then I'll do whatever it takes to get the baby out safely so we are both well. Its just that I had a big abdominal op 10 years ago now for a large ovarian tumour so I kind of know roughly what the op/recovery is like. My scar is belly button down so if at all possible would rather not have another across scar but if I need to then what will be will be. Could you pick your baby up easily after your last c section as that bit worries me, my sil said she could lift her baby for weeks - but he was big.

We had our hospital tour this afternoon. DH thought it was a bit scary! I felt better after it though as I can now picture it better! We saw labour ward, theatre was in use but we saw where it is, we saw the birthing centre (thats where I want to give birth if I can - they'll only let me if babys head down of course) and the ante natel and post natel wards. I think it seems like a really good hospital. Partners can stay 24 hrs if they want to and there are private rooms you can hire if you prefer although I dont think I'd bother. 

Nic the nursery looks great!! Ours is full of boxes at the mo but over the next few weeks I'll post a pic of ours!

Are your hospital bags packed ladies? Also are you having 2 bags - one for you and one for baby? I am planning to take a bag for me and my changing bag with all babies stuff. I havent packed it yet but will do soon. I havent washed babies clothes yet but will once I finish work!

Have done lots of chores today, tomorrow my Dad is coming to visit for a day so walk along the beach etc and Monday I have my family baby shower - cant wait! Have lovely weekends everyone.

Becky
x


----------



## klsltsp

Nic the nursery looks amazing!!!

Becky i had no trouble holding the baby after. I was pacing the halls with him 2 days after he was born, I was in hospital for 6 days (because my bp wouldn't come down) but my recovery was good, within 2 weeks I was pretty much back to normal. I'm hoping this time will be even better since it's a planned section and not am emergency one. I think if you have a previous scar/incision, that they would use the same spot. This will be my second section and I was told they will go over the old scar, I don't think it's cosmetic, but they want to reduce the weaknesses to the uterus.

And I'm all done work!!!! yipeee!!! I don't start maternity leave until 22 june, I'm on sick leave and such until then. I am VERY lucky I am off work until Aug 2013 :) I'm in Canada so we get 1 year of leave, I am sharing 7 weeks with OH. We both work for the federal government here so our salaries are topped up to 93% of our salaries for the entire leave!! I actually will make more on maternity leave since I don't have to pay union dues and pension etc.. I am then taking 3 months of leave without pay at the end which then puts me until August next year!!

I have started to pack my hospital bag, I've got all of the stuff for the baby in there, and all of my toiletries so to speak including nipple cream for me, breast pads, tooth brush, hair brush and elastics etc :) this week I'm going to go buy a nightgown and pjs to wear in the hospital. 

Jill how are you feeling these days? 

Becky have fun at your shower!!!

Hope that everyone is doing well and having a good weekend!! and good long weekend for you british ladies!!!!

Kim


----------



## Photographer

Aww Nic the nursery looks fab! All ready for baby- you must be so thrilled with it.

It's good to hear about different ladies experiences of previous births- especially encouraging to hear you had a good c-section recovery Kim. 

Unfortunately, i have a bad case of gastroenteritis just now. I've been given drugs to stop the vomiting so I can at least keep fluids down but my whole body seems to be a mess. I went from being swollen with high BP to now having a lower BP and struggling to keep the fluids in the body.... a lot of cramping too- totally thought i was in labour during the night as cramping was so bad before I vomited a lot. 

Anyways, the doctors say it's just bad luck and they're going to see me again on wednesday. Am feeling a bit miserable though being stuck at home as I'm too infectious to be around others. Can't wait to get past all this and just hold our wee one in my arms.


----------



## Photographer

Hey girlies

I'd really appreciate your prayers etc... am being admitted to hospital tomorrow morning as I still have diarrhea and vomiting plus swelling in my limbs and cramps in the abdomen. My bp has been too high and too low (even though ive never taken any bp medication) so they're not sure what to do now. Thankfully, I've been feeling baby kick plenty so assume that he/she is ok. They'll decide tomorrow morning whether to send me home or start thinking about induction etc. Our whole house is upside down, I haven't finished my work, no nursery ready and we have some pressing financial issues to sort out too. Am feeling peaceful but there's SO MUCH happening!

It's so lovely to have some ladies like yourselves to share things with. Will keep you posted. Lots of love. xx


----------



## klsltsp

Ahh Jill

you baby and family are all in my prayers. hopefully they give you some intravenus meds/fluids and get you feeling better. if they decide to induce the baby will be gorgeous and perfect!!! my doc told me that once i was 34 weeks that the baby was just as good as 37 ot 40 weeks.

as for the nursery... the baby wont know the difference :)

I hope everything else settles down for you and that you are feeling better soon.

kim


----------



## joeybrooks

Jill, my thoughts and prayers are with you. Keep us posted if you can as we'll be worried. 

There have been so many updates lately I'm struggling to keep up lol

Nic, I love it nursery, it is so beautiful. 

As for Me I had to go to hospital on Friday as bp was up, not
Overly high but way higher than what it started at. They monitored me and baby for half an hour and all was fine. I had a whole 30 minutes of listening To his beautiful little heartbeat. The hospital were great, so thorough and reassuring.

I'm 35 weeks today and things are becoming a struggle. My hands and feet are constantly swollen and my belly is just huge!!!! I have things I want to do but just can't
Because everything is so awkward. 

I'm adamant I'm gonna enjoy this last stretch though as I know what a blessing pregnancy is and I don't want to wish it away (I may change my mind at 4am when my bladder feels like it is going to burst and I have to haul my shrek limbs outta bed and waddle to the loo, only for a dribble)

We are all so close ladies, less than a month for some of us. I have loved sharing this experience with you all and I hope we can continue to do so even after we have our babies and the real adventure begins lol!!!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Jill

just wanted to check in and see how you're doing :)

Joey I'm like you I'm trying very hard to enjoy this last bit of pregnancy, I looove being pregnant and I am trying to enjoy the movements and stuff, although getting around is getting much much harder :) Glad to hear that the hospital was so good, it's reassuring isn't it!!!

Kim


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey Kim it was very reassuring! Glad all went well. You may notice the time, here in Ireland it is 4.19am, my new awake time!!!
It is the time my bladder reaches capacity and LO becomes a circus performer!!!


----------



## klsltsp

haha joey.... I feel your pain... my lo too!!! I've learned to sleep through the circus performances.. but one day this week I was up eating cereal at 4 am.. LOL i've read that this is likely the same sleep pattern that they'll have once they're here... hahahaha


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Ladies

Jill &#8211; I hope you are ok. Have been thinking of you and sending you lots of prayers and good wishes and big hugs. Sounds like you have been really poorly so I hope you are feeling a bit better by now. Do let us know how you are getting on if you are able. 

Try to stay peaceful. As the others have said, baby wont care about nursery or the house and wont want a stressed mummy, the most important thing is for you both to be healthy and lots of love/cuddles when baby arrives. I know its easily to say as I am ferociously nesting myself and worrying about painting the house and sorting out kitchen cupboards which have all been fine for the last 18 months but suddenly needs sorting urgently in my mind?! 

Joey glad the hospital were so good, such an amazing relief for them to be so thorough and reassuring. We had our hospital tour on Saturday and I feel so much better now I can picture the labour ward and birthing centre. 

Sorry you are having trouble sleeping &#8211; you too Kim. I usually wake up twice in the night for wee breaks but luckily other than that I still sleep well. Mind you I can sleep for England, nothing wakes me up &#8211; I am hoping the baby will when he/she cries ha ha!! 

I am having a lot of pelvic pain, really sore so either baby is head down and dropping or that&#8217;s babies bum putting pressure on down there. Either way &#8211; ouch! Getting in and out of cars or bed is a chore. 

It&#8217;s my last week at work this week &#8211; 2 days to go!! Scary but really exciting.

I had my baby shower on Monday and it was lovely. My sister organised some brilliant games and everyone had a great laugh. People were really generous and spoilt me and baby lots! After we had a BBQ and watched the Jubilee concert in the garden on a little screen. Was really great. 

Also Joey I so echo what you said about how supportive this group has been through our journey. Its my favourite thread and I love to log on and see updates from you ladies. I hope we stay in touch in the baby club forum and take the next steps in the journey together too. Not long to go now!!

Becky
x


----------



## Gitlost80

Hello Everyone,we really are nearing the end of our journey! I have a feeling mine will be ending sooner than later,or maybe thats just wishful thinking. I went in to the hospital for monitoring 2 days ago because my braxton hicks were 5 min apart,well they have been for 3 days now! Im only dilated 1 cm so they sent me home.Although my BH are regular,they arent strong. I really dont see how its possible to have BH like this for a full 4 weeks,so Im assuming she will arrive a little early.I didnt have BH with my boys really at all. Im glad to say she is head down though,turns out she always was and was confirmed on ultrasound. My bags arent packed,I find the nesting is over with so much left to do still,Im just so exhuasted all the time lately. Lack of sleep can be to blame! Im expecting that in 2 weeks time,babies will be popping up around here like popcorn! Cant wait to see them all:flower:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey Cecelia, sounds like it might not be much longer for you! Exciting!!

Just popped in to say I finished work today and am now officially on maternity leave!!!! YAY!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. Look forward to hearing any news xxx


----------



## joeybrooks

I had a MW appointment yesterday, and my BP was high and here was a big increase in protein in my urine. That accompanied by the extreme swelling I have meant that she sent me straight to admissions at the maternity unit.

I went down, just as I did last friday, and when the hooked me up to the monitor, my BP was fine, as was my urine. The hospital MW asked if my Drs surgery was using the correct BP cuff as this was the second time they had referred me down with high BP, only for it to be absolutely fine. I wasnt sure, but I'll def be asking the next time I am in. I of course dont mind them being vigilant and I am pleased they are taking good care of me, but if my BP isnt high, I dont want them to continue to send me to the hospital.

Also, she couldnt understand why my urine showed such high levels of protein as when she checked it, it as perfectly clear. Anyway, had to hang around for AGES to see a Dr. She scanned baby, who is close to 3 weeks ahead, and said there was lots of fluid around him and he had a good heartbeat etc. She checked the swelling in my hands and legs and was concerned about that, but with no other pre e symptoms, she just said they were going to continue to keep an eye on me.

She had to take blood, but the swelling as so bad that she had to take it from my hand and it hurt like a motherf***er!!! All bloods were clear, so I guess I'm doing ok. The midwife also told me that the baby had moved down and was engaged, but notes say 4/5 in relation to brim, so I guess the baby is only just engaged.

I am going to collect my pram tomorrow and I am beyond excited. I had planned to leave it for another bit, but with a big baby, baby being engaged and all these trips to the hospital, I thought it was best to get it in and tick one more thing off my list.

I had so much organised so soon that I think I got a bit lazy with things and now I have a few other bits to get in, but I hope to get that sorted within the next week.

Well, that's all from me, hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi ladies.

Not had much chance to read through updates. But I will do next week.

First week of MAT leave over already. Been so busy though.

I am going to a Westlife concert tonight!!! I CANT WAIT!! I have been every year since I was 13 :). It will be emotional.

Anyways, hope you ladies are all well. Will up date next week.

Nic xx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies...

Joey hopefully your bp stays down hope you're feeling well.

There's been no news from Jill, I'm guessing she's had her baby :) Jill hope you, baby and family are doing well!!

Cecilia sounds like you may be next!!! here I thought I would be one of the first with a scheduled section at 39 wks!!! - June 28!!

Nic glad you're enjoying your mat leave, I am too.. I've been busy getting lots of little things done... only problem is that the braxton hicks have increased, I'm getting them a lot if I'm walking at all... that and the baby seems to be sitting on a nerve that makes me feel like I have a really bad groin pull, to the point where I can't lift that leg!!! ahhhh

Becky yipee for you too!! on mat leave...

I find it hard to believe that our babies are almost here, the time has flown by!!!!

I have an ultrasound and doc apt on wednesday, we'll see what he says.

Well haven't heard from kate in a while, but if you're creeping :) hope you and baby are doing well here in Ontario, enjoying the heat today like us here in Ottawa? If you have chance pop in!!

Well ladies off to have a little nap before I pick my son up from school.. t-ball tonight!!

Kim


----------



## Photographer

Dear Ladies! 

Apologies for the delay..... as you may have guessed, we just got home from the hospital with a brand new little girl! Maria Louise was born at 11.43pm on friday night after an induction and fairly quick labour. She was born at 6 lbs 2 ounces and is in perfect health! We are so grateful for her. 

I will def post a full birth story later but, overall, it was pretty pleasant, managed on gas and air and no tearing etc. She came out in 10 mins of pushing and has been the most content little girl ever. 

Lots of love to you all and will catch up really soon! 

Photo attached! xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5610.jpg
File size: 122.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## klsltsp

Ahh Jill she's beautiful!!! congratulations!!! sounds like you had a great birth, glad to hear you didn't need a section since I know you were worried about that!!


----------



## mammaspath

awe Jill how precious!!!! nice job mamma! how exciting!!


----------



## Gitlost80

Yay Congrats! I really hope Im next,lol.I cant take being pregnant another minute. Everything on my body hurts,Im not sleeping,and Im still growing! My skin feels like its going to split. To put it frank,Im extremely miserable! I did not feel like this with either of my boys,this little girl has got to come out! UGH!


----------



## joeybrooks

Aw Jill, she is adorable!!!! I'm over the moon for you. Gitlost I am with you 100%, I woke with a club for a hand this morning, although the word woke is slightly 
Is leading as that does indicate that sleep took place!!! If you shook me you'd hear the rennies rattling inside me and as much as I'm trying to enjoy this last bit, I am sick, sore, stretched and tired!!! Oh and had scan yesterday and was told baby is around 6lb 13!!!

I hope to hear some more birth announcements soon. Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow Jill congratulations!! Our first summer sugar baby!! She is absolutely gorgeous and I am really thrilled for you that it all went smoothly and you have your baby. 

Will look forward to reading your birth story and seeing more pics. In the meantime enjoy this amazing time with your newborn. Xx

Ok - who's next?!! Xx


----------



## Mrs__P

Wooop Jill!! Congratulations. What a gorgeous girl. I can wait to read your birth story. So glad that you and baby are doing well .

Well its 3:30am and i am awake. I keep getting these pains in my cervix. i think its the baby dropping but man it hurts and has me in complete panic. i have no idea how i am going to cope with labour!!! I've not been able to drop back off to sleep for thinking about it!! 

I hope you other ladies are coping and i cant wait to hear news of our next arrival  

Nic xx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Well I had my 37 week apt today, which included an ultrasound. The baby is measuring in the 70th percentile, they said he was a little over 7 lbs right now. However while doing the ultrasound the tech kept going back to the heart, to make a long story short, I was sent to the hospital for a non-stress test because baby's heart rate was too high. I was at the hospital for about 6 hrs.. urgg.. being on the monitor, off the monitor on the monitor, then bloodwork. They said they think his baseline heart rate is just high so the sent me home... it was a long day but all in all everything is good.

Hoping everyone else is doing well too!!!

Kim


----------



## joeybrooks

Kim, that mustve been so scary for you, but glad all is ok xx

I feel for you being at the hospital so long. I am a regular at mine now, the midwives now know me to see!!! My last trip was on Monday after my nurse found my bp elevated and protein on urine, but after 30 mins monitoring baby and me and waiting a
lifetime to see the roughest dr ever, the let me go home. 

This is now the third time this has happened and I have a mw apt tomorrow and I pretty much know I am going to end up back there. I know they are being vigilant and I'm so glad they are taking such good care of me, but I'm starting to feel a bit silly!!!

Anyway, last night was awful. I was so tired when I went to bed, but just could not sleep. Baby was wriggling around loads, heartburn was through the roof and I felt like I couldn't breathe. 

Got up to go to the loo and I just threw up everywhere, it was awful. So, pair that with the swelling, shortness I'd breath, ++protein in urine and through the roof bp on my home monitor, I was in a right state. 

I called my mum who managed to settle me down a bit. I took bp after a wholilenand it had come down. I just slept down stairs as it felt more airy and eventually dozed off. All checks were fine this morning, apart from the swelling, and baby has been wriggling about all day!!!

I have loved my pregnancy. Sure I had a 12 week hangover and tiredness that could bemused as a method for torture, but compared to some I have been very lucky. That said, I think I am ready for it to be over now. Everything is a massive struggle, just standing up takes planning, trying to figure out what I am going to hold onto to haul myself up. If my feet and legs swell anymore I really do believe they will just burst right open and unless the weather picks up soon, I am going to catch pnumonia (sp) as all that will fit me are maxi dresses and flip flops!!!

Come on little man, mummy and daddy are ready any time you are. He was estimated at 6lb 13 on Monday, so even if he did come early that is still a decent weight.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies,

Ouch nic the cervix pains do sound scary, I guess it must be babies head moving down ready for his/her exit! 

Kim. Sorry you had such a scary day too with babies heart rate but phew that they think it's all normal, that's good news. 

Joey poor you! Sounds like you are having a hard time Hun, I really hope you are feeling better soon. Have you finished work now so you can rest? 

I had my presentation scan yesterday and it was good news, baby is head down, not breech!! I am thrilled that I can try for a natural birth now. The babies head is low (which explains all my pelvic pain) but not engaged. 

I feel ok but slow and big! Like joey said just standing up is a mission now! I am having a few days at home with my family, spending time with my mum, sister & niece. Having a lovely time but am 2 hours from home so baby needs to stay put till I go home Friday at least!! Am going to go nursing bra shopping today.

Hope everyone is ok, hang in there ladies we don't have long now till we have our babies in our arms :happydance:


----------



## Gitlost80

Glad to know Im not the only one with the cervical pains. Mine are sooooo bad,they make me want to jump out of my skin!I know its the baby because she is pushing under my ribs at the exact moment I get the pains.They take my breath away.It has reminded me of how painful contractions are! Im so ready to be done.I try to stay positive, but I really want to be DONE lugging myself around,lol. I am staying true to my word that this is my last pregnancy so thats my light at the end of the tunnel and gets me through the day. My poor heart feels like its working super overtime and keeps my up at night. Even my OH can feel my heart pounding on the other side of the bed.At times it feels like its gonna explode! Even when I can sleep,Im dreaming about what baby looks like,and how the labor and birth will go. I cant take the suspense!!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

measuring 7w1d 149bpm

can any of you girls that know the gender tell me what your hb were at?

just playing the gender guessing game:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







babypic.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## joeybrooks

Well ladies, been off the radar as I'm in hosp with suspected pre eclampsia. High bp that they are trying to control with meds, high protein in urine and bad swelling. They did a sweep on thur night, lost my plug yesterday, am 2cm dilated and Having v mIld pains. 

Not sure when I'll get out, ideally they want to keep bp under control until 40 weeks
But if they can't they cant they want me to try to go ony own before considering induction after Tuesday!!


----------



## klsltsp

mammaspath said:


> measuring 7w1d 149bpm
> 
> can any of you girls that know the gender tell me what your hb were at?
> 
> just playing the gender guessing game:winkwink:

Yipee!!! Amy!!! sooo excited and happy for you.

I had an ultrasound at 6 w 1 d heart rate = 131 bpm
I had an ultrasound at 7 w 6 d heart rate = 172 bpm

And I'm having a boy.

Kim


----------



## Mrs__P

Kim and Joey...sounds like you have been having a hard time recently.

Joey I hope everything is ok, at least you are in the right place if any emergencies arise. Though you must be so fed up.

Kim, glad everything is ok. At least you know they are doing everything they can for you and your baby.

Cecelia, I really hope you have your baby soon. You have had such a rough time, I can't even imagine. The cervix pain is awful isn't it!! The worst thing is I can feel it coming as baby starts moving about and im just waiting then for the stabbing pain. But it just goes away as quickly as it comes. I have only had this at night though!! It must be because I am lay down and baby either doesn't like it or is trying to stretch into a non existant space.

I am still doing ok. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow. Should have gone 2 weeks ago but they couldn't fit me in!! NHS is useless. Will be good to know how everything is though so looking forward to it

I am enjoying my Maternity Leave. Really chilled out which is good as I don't sleep at all at night, drives me mad but I can nap in the day.

Well its fathers day here in the UK today. I have got DH a 'daddy to be' card and a big tub of lollypops :) Hope he likes them.

Keep on with the updates ladies, I can't wait to see more pics of our summer sugar babies

Nic xx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Well it sounds like we're all getting close!! Joey sorry to hear about the pre-e or being close to it, I had it last time, so I totally understand!!! Good luck and don't worry all will be okay.

Cecilia sounds like you've had enough hahaha Hopefully that little girl of yours comes out quickly and soon!!!!

Nic glad to hear you're doing well, and enjoying your maternity leave. I too am enjoying mine, really chilling out which is great!!!

As for me well after being at the hospital on Wed, I ended up there again thursday. I had a headache all day and was having shortness of breath so they wanted me to go in to rule out pre-e. Well all was good and the resident we saw on Thursday totally reassured us that all was okay. Well Friday night I woke up with quite a pain in my ear.. so yesterday I went to a clinic and sure enough I have an ear infection.. in both ears!!! urgg ... on the upside it totally explains everything this week. The doc on wed said that I was likely brewing an infection and that's why baby's heart rate was high.. then the headaches on thurs... again from the ear infection... Soo I'm on antibiotics now and feeling better today so that's good!!

Anyways hope everyone is doing well and I am looking forward to seeing all of these babies soon!!

Kim


----------



## Gitlost80

mammaspath said:


> measuring 7w1d 149bpm
> 
> can any of you girls that know the gender tell me what your hb were at?
> 
> just playing the gender guessing game:winkwink:

My boys were both slower heart rates,this time it was fast and sure enough a girl! Im gonna guess girl...


----------



## Gitlost80

Went in for my appointment yesterday and my Doctor swept my membranes and said Im 1 cm dilated and the head is right in place. Still nothing happening today tho:wacko:. Im measuring 39 weeks so I HOPE that means I get to meet her sooner than later! She seems to be staying put! Id love her to be born on June 21,the first day of Cancer and the first day of Summer. Fingers crossed for that! By the way,a membrane sweep is NOT painful at all.:thumbup:


----------



## mammaspath

Gitlost80 said:


> Went in for my appointment yesterday and my Doctor swept my membranes and said Im 1 cm dilated and the head is right in place. Still nothing happening today tho:wacko:. Im measuring 39 weeks so I HOPE that means I get to meet her sooner than later! She seems to be staying put! Id love her to be born on June 21,the first day of Cancer and the first day of Summer. Fingers crossed for that! By the way,a membrane sweep is NOT painful at all.:thumbup:

oooh i hope you get what you want!!!! how exciting!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Congrats Jill! Beautiful girl : ) 

You ladies are progressing! Wonder who's next?


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies!!

Cecilia wow it looks like you'll be next!! hope she comes quickly for you!!

Laura wow you are almost half way!! that's soo awesome!!

As for me, well I had my last doc apt today!! 38 weeks tomorrow. He said the baby hasn't dropped yet so I should make it no problem to my section date next thursday. I have been having a lot of cramping and he said it was just false labour!! wonderful!! I guess that's what I've got to look forward to for the next week!!!

Well it's VERY VERY hot here today.. 45 degrees celsius with the humidex.. so I am staying inside!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!

Take Care

Kim


----------



## Gitlost80

Well no baby yet,lol. I did lose my mucous plug today while waiting in line at the DMV. Nothing else going on to report. Im thinking Im not gonna be next after all,lol.:wacko:


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi ladies.

OMG I am getting fed up and impatient now. Absolutely no signs whatsoever!!!

Today I have set up my bottle steriliser and read all the instructions etc so I know how to use. I am Formula Feeding from birth.

And i've just spent an hour researching the best way to make up bottles and now i'm even more confused! lol.

I'm so ready for this baby to arrive now.

Cecelia.....Fingers crossed it will be you soon!! I would love to lose my plug!! lol. But one of my friends lost hers 2 weeks ago and she is still without a baby.

Very very impatient!! I even went for a 3 mile walk yesterday and then spent the evening bouncing on my ball.

I'm starting to think that nothing will get it going and like everyone says, baby will come when ready. 

Least i know I should have maximum of 3 weeks! Though the last 3 weeks has gone so slow!

Keep with the updates ladies.

Jill.....hope you are enjoying life with your little one.

Nic xx


----------



## joeybrooks

Girls, Ethan Martin Joseph hall born Monday 18 June, 6lb 9.5, traumatic birth story to follow when I get out of hospital!!!


----------



## Gitlost80

joeybrooks said:


> Girls, Ethan Martin Joseph hall born Monday 18 June, 6lb 9.5, traumatic birth story to follow when I get out of hospital!!!

Sorry to hear it was traumatic :( Hope you guys get to go home soon! Cant wait to see him :)


----------



## Gitlost80

As for me I had contractions all night long that were strong and 5 minutes apart. I packed up my truck and was waiting for daylight before I dropped Thor off and was gonna head to the hospital,well they stopped! Now Im sitting here,exhausted from last night,and no more signs of labor! Its torture!!!!:dohh:
I hope you guys are having better luck than me,lol.


----------



## Mrs__P

Joey congratulations on your arrival. I am sorry it was traumatic for you and I hope you are resting well.

Would love to hear your birth story when you get the time to share.

All my love to your little one.

Cecelia....OMG how frustrating. We expect that when contractions start that this is it but I suppose its not always! My fingers are crossed for your that it gets going again soon. I have no suggestions!!

All the best.

Nic xx


----------



## klsltsp

joeybrooks said:


> Girls, Ethan Martin Joseph hall born Monday 18 June, 6lb 9.5, traumatic birth story to follow when I get out of hospital!!!

Joey glad your little man is here and doing well. Hopefully you are out of hospital soon. Sorry to see that you had a dramatic birth.

Take care.

Cecilia sounds like your little girl is on her way. Good luck!!

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone,

Congratulations joey, sorry you had such s traumatic time but pleased you & Ethan are doing well. Can't wait to see some pictures!! 

Gill how are you and your gorgeous baby girl getting on? 

I reckon I might be the last summer sugar baby to pop, no signs or news at all over here!! My best friend had her baby this morning too so I feel really ready now! The mw came yesterday, am now 2/5 engaged which I have discovered is good aiming to get to 0/5 so full head can't be felt and is all in pelvis. 

Kim you section date must be soon is it Thursday? Maybe you'll be the next? Nic how are you feeling? I had a v hot curry last night but didn't work ha ha! 

Cecelia I saw your thread Hun, looking forward to hearing any news xx
Kate if you ever pop in anymore I hope you're doing well too, we'd love to hear any news. 

Take care everyone!!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

how are you all feeling? Cecilia is your little girl here yet!! I would bet a yes!! I can't wait to hear all about your story.

Becky you're funny... I guess someone has to be last huh :) before we all know it all of our babies will be here!! 

Yes my section is set for Thursday, 9 am, only 3 more sleeps!!! crazy!!

Take Care ladies!!

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Arhhh Kim thats so exciting!! Only 3 sleeps till you meet your baby!! I am so excited for you and cant wait for news.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Photographer

Kim! Thinking of you today as you meet your baby.... hoping and praying your section goes well! 

How is everyone else doing? 

We've been gradually adjusting to life with little Maria here. It has been a little stressful as I had pneumonia and Maria had a choking episode where she turned completely purple and a friend had to give her mouth-to-mouth..... that was literally the most scary and awful moment of my life and seeing her recover and begin to breathe again was one of the biggest reliefs ever. Things are still very upside down around us with being ill before the delivery and Maria coming so early. I'm trying to just go with the flow but definitely had to put a stop to quite so many visitors popping round every day as it was getting to be too much. Started her nursery today though so hopefully the house will have some kind of order to it within a few weeks...... I say that, it'll probably never quite have order again now kids are starting :)

Lots of love to you all, I hope labour signs are on their way and everyone will be meeting their little ones in the next couple of weeks! 

xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hope it all went well Kim! You probably have your baby now, our next summer sugar baby!! Thinking of you and looking forward to news when you can. 

Jill sorry to hear you have been poorly. Thank goodness Maria was ok, that must have been so scary. We did a baby first aid course this week but I don't think anything could really prepare you for that happening. Good idea to limit visitors while you find your feet and get well. Good luck with nursery! 

Nic how are you doing? 

Joey hope all is good with you and baby Ethan. Cecelia looking forward to you and sunovas news when you are home and settled. 

I am ok, no signs really, trying to keep busy, go for daily walks etc. I am really uncomfortable now and feeling impatient but not long to wait now! SO excited to meet my baby!!!! 

Love to everyone!! 
Becky
X


----------



## joeybrooks

Ok ladies, finally ready to update. 

I was due 10th july and after my 4th trip to admissions with high bp they decided to monitor me overnight. That night 2 drs did a sweep and mentioned induction the following day, which clearly shocked me. The following day they decided they would give me meds and try to get me to term. 

I had bad reactions to all the meds and the protein in my urine and the swelling was getting worse, as was the bp. So they decided to induce me in Sunday 17 June at 36+5. The la our was awful, my bp spiked to 199/118 and I got a temp. My fluid had to be closely monitored and I was allowed 90mls of water per hour. Baby was back to back and drs insisted on an epidural as they said my bp wouldn't cope otherwise. Drs had to rush in and give me magnesium sulphate to prevent a seizure and I had to get iv antibiotics for the infection that had put my temp up. I had a 9.5 hour labour which ended with a forceps delivery ask just couldn't push anymore. I'd had 5 hours sleep in the 3 days leading up to the induction and just couldn't do it anymore. 

So Ethan arrived at 10.30am on 18 June 2012 over 3 weeks early. He was 6lb 9.5 and is doing great. I had to stay in hospital for 6 days after the birth and it was so hard as I needed a blood transfusion and was still v sick and yet had still to feed and change baby etc, all of which I thought I'd be doing at home with support. 

So we are both home and despite a few v tough days at the start trying to recover and adjust to life at home, all is good and I just adore my wee son.


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi Ladies.

Sorry for the lack of communication the last few weeks. I find it more difficult now im not sat infront of a computer all day.

Joey, many congratulations on your little boy. Thanks so much for the updates, i have been checking in on my phone. Im so glad you are past the worst of it and on the mend. Time to enjoy your little one.

Kim, looking forward to an update from you following your c section. I hope you and baby are doing well.

Cecelia....same for you. Can't wait to hear some news and hope you are both ok.

Jill....lovely to hear from you. You sound like you are very happy and loving your little girl. The choking sounds very very scary!! It must be hard to relax now! I can't imagine what I would have done in that situation! Make sure you tell people you dont' want visitors if you dont' want them. I have a feeling I will be swamped with them too after baby is here.

Becky....you and me are both hanging in here it seems!! haha. I am so fed up now though. This is the end of my fourth week of maternity leave. this week I have struggled as I have nothing left to do! So bored it is unbelievable. I got all emotional earlier this evening and had a good cry. Feel much better now though.

My family live in a different town and now I am so close to my due date I really am stuck in as I dont want to go anywhere without DH. Its awful when he is at work.

Today was one of my friends weddings and I haven't gone as DH is working til midnight. Its awful being here when I know all of my friends are there drinking and enjoying themselves.

Ahh well....hopefully not too much longer.

i have a midwife appt on monday. Really hoping i can have a sweep as it will be the day before my due date but not sure if they will do it. I can't bear the thought of having another 2 weeks yet!!

Check in again soon.

Nic xx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies!!!!

Sorry for the delay. We are still in hospital. Baby Cameron is here and he`s amazing. He came via c-section with no issues at all. He weighed in at 8 lbs and 15.8 oz!! and blonde!! he`s very cute if I do say so myself. I`m feeling great although he`s a feeding machine and my nipples are VERY sore (TMI) hahaha but my milk is coming in now so that`s good. He lost too much weight as of last night so we were breastfeeding and then topping up with formula, so far it`s working well.

I didn`t have time to read posts but good luck to you ladies still waiting :) once I'm home tomorrow I'll have a good read and update you ladies with a pic :)

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahhh Kim congratulations! Lovely name, glad all is well. Looking forward to pics.

Hope all is going well Joey.

I feel the same Nic, fed up, impatient, bored of waiting! Not much longer now I know, just want to get on with it!! No signs of anything happening here tho. My hubby is the most laid back person in the world so thinking baby W takes after him and is in no hurry!!

On a good note the rest of my pram is finally meant to arrive wednesday so maybe once that final box is ticked baby will get the hint!!

Keep us updated when you can do everyone. Lovely to hear all of the news and updates.

Becky
xx


----------



## Mrs__P

Well ladies......i am now officially....OVERDUE :-( BOOO. 

Never thought id be taking every measure to evict baby.....not tried DTD yet though. Really dont want to as i dont feel like it at all.

Come on baby!!!!

Its weird to wake up every morning and think.....oh...still here. As if there is more chance of it happening at night. lol. ahh well. day of bouncing on my ball.

Will swimming help do you think? 

Nic xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Nic ha ha I wake up each morning and think the same!! I just assume it will happen at night, god knows why! 

My due date is tomorrow and the midwife is coming to a sweep. Would prefer to go naturally before that ideally so tried a few things but baby is happy and comfy in there!

I've had had loads of hot food, walks, time on the ball, dtd last night - still nothing. No sign!!


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey girls, sorry yous are still waiting to meet your babies!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. It amazes me that i should still be pregnant for another 6 days at least and hear I am neck deep in nappies lol


----------



## mammaspath

im so waiting for more baby pics!!!

Mrsp - you should try a warm soak.......um........or castrol oil.......worked for me last two times!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey ladies, how are you all getting on with your lovely babies? Any news or photo updates? 

I'm still pregnant!!! Going out of my mind. 41 weeks today, absolute torture. Each day feels like a year. 

Nic - any exciting news from you? Hope so 

Take care everyone, looking forward to any updates when you have time. 

Becky
Xx


----------



## Photographer

Waaah Becky, can't imagine how you're feeling! Hope your LO comes soon! Any talk of induction or anything yet? 

Our wee girl is over a month old already! Feels so weird to know that not all the babies in the group are born yet. Maria is finally putting on weight now- she's a whole 7lbs 8 ounces, lol. Not very big! 

Praying for you all.... i know it'll be hard for everyone to stay in touch with new babies but hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## joeybrooks

You're right not so easy to get on now but info try to look in every so often. Ethan will be 4 weeks on Monday and I was only due on 10th, crazy. I'm getting better at this mummy stuff and starting to really enjoy it. Hope all you other ladies meet your babies soon xx


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi ladies!!

My baby BOY Jack Eric arrived on wednesday 11th July at 12;35pm weighing 7 lb 8. He was 8 days late.

I will update my birth story when i am home. had to be re admitted but hopefully will be home tomorrow  

Nic xx


----------



## Photographer

Nic!!! Congrats! Hope you're doing ok now? Are you home? x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations nic!! A baby boy!! I am so pleased for you!

Can't wait to hear news and see some pics. Now you'll have to see magic mike on DVD ;-)

As for me, am I the last summer sugar baby to pop (other than not hearing from Kate for a while). I am 12 days over now and baby still showing no signs what so ever that he or she is coming!! I'm due to be induced tomorrow from 6pm so I will have an update, hopefully by the weekend!! I hear inductions can be very slow. 

I'm sad I haven't done it naturally but I am so excited to meet our baby now, the wait has been so much harder than I imagined, my hormones are all over the place!! 

I'll update soon anyway girls! I know it's harder to log in once we all have babies but would be good to have a thread in baby club for us to keep in touch. 

Sending hugs to you all and each mini sugar baby!!!!!! 

Becky 
Xxx


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi Ladies.

Well....little baby Jack is a week old now!! I can't believe it....its gone so fast but it feels like he has been here forever. 

Well....as promised....birth story :)

I went into labour at 11:30pm on 10th July. It was as soon as I got in bed. I got these period pains. Then 1 min later they went off. Then 10 mins later back again. I was just sat in bed watching TV with DH.

I didn't mention to him about the pains as I wasn't sure what it was. We turned the TV off at 12:30 and he went off to sleep straight away but I couldn't as the pains kept waking me up. They were various times apart between 5 and 8 mins.

At 2:30am I got up and went down stairs to try and watch tv. Pains were getting stronger. At 3:30am I went and woke DH up as I was a bit scared sat on my own downstairs.

I had been timing them on my phone and they were averaging 6 minutes apart. DH phoned the labour ward about 4am just to let them know I was having contractions. They said stay at home as long as I could cope with the pain.

I had a bath....this didn't really help as I couldn't get comfy at all.

At 5:30am we went up to the hospital as i was starting to feel sick because of the pain.

We were put in an early labour room and a student midwife sat with me for 10 mins to feel my contractions and time them. About 6:30am she came back with another midwife who said '2 contractions in 10 minutes is not enough'. I was thinking then that they were going to send me home again! But just then I got another one and she felt it and though it was actually quite strong so they decided to examine me.

I agreed to let the student midwife have a go and then the normal midwife would check. It was so uncomfortable and the student midwife couldnt find my cervix! I was just thinking oh god maybe I'm not even 1cm!!

So the midwife checked after (I swear to god she put her whole arm up there) OH MY GOD it hurt. She then said I was fully effaced and 4cm which is why the student couldn't feel anything. She also gave me a sweep.

They agreed to let me stay. I wanted a water birth so they asked if I wanted to go to the pool yet and I wasnt. They they came to monitor baby every 15 mins. 

Babys heart rate was measuring too high 180bpm. So they were a little worried. I got hooked up to the monitors for an hour. This was awful. I was so uncomfortable with awful back back sat on the bed. Babys heart rate wouldn't come down. They they got me to move onto my knees and lean over the back of the bed. This was a bit more comfortable for me. They then said that because I was stressed out then baby was. Managed to get his heart rate down to 160 now I was more comfortable.

By this time I was on gas and air as the contractions were so much stronger. I got them to run the pool. I think it was about 10am when I got to the pool room. Really lost track of time. I had no idea and didn't care.

I got undressed to get in the pool (My plug had then come away). I was so much more comfortable in the pool. The back ache just dissapeared!!

My DH was holding the gas and air for me. Contractions were really strong and painful. I'm not sure how long i was pushing for but it was maybe 30-45mins. The gas and air ran out!!! I pushed him out on nothing! I have never felt so much pain!! But once he was out the pain was gone and I had my gorgeous boy.

I had to have a couple of stitches but nothing major. Still sore a week later but definitely on the mend!

Will update again later....baby nappies call....hehe.

Nic xx


----------



## Mrs__P

Well......continued story for anyone who is interested.

We stayed in hospital one night and went home thursday tea time. However on Friday the midwife did a blood test as he was looking very yellow. Then friday night we were re-admitted for his jaundice.

Me and Jack spent Friday and Saturday night in hospital while he was on the UV lamps and were discharged again on sunday.

All has been good since. It was awfull with his jaundice cause they took so many blood tests in his poor little feet. They were black and blue!!

We had a bad night last night and he wouldn't settle but we'll keep at it and hopefully get into some sort of routine.

Also.....I am so annoyed!!! Found out today from the midwife that they gave us the wrong birth weight in hospital. He was actually 7lb 12oz.

Really annoyed at this as my family have put stuff in the papers and a friend has even had him a personalised blanket made with 7lb 8oz on it. I don't know whether to tell them or not!!!

Anyways, would love to hear some more updates from you ladies when you get a spare minute from your little babies.

Much love.

Nic xx


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey ladies, update from me. Ethan is. Ow 1 month old and totally the centre of my universe, to think I worried that I would bond with him and feel the love that I've heard mothers talk of. It's true that you really don't know love until you've had children. 

I'm not sure if it's a routine or not but we are doing ok. He feeds every 3-4 hours during the day with his last feed at around 11-12 at night. He will then wake around 3.30am and again around 7am for a feed and the rest of the time he coos, grunts or sleeps, he seems to be a very content little baby. He was weighed on Monday and has gone from 6lb 9.5 to 8lb 6, so I'm quite pleased with that. He is now taking 5oz at most feeds.

As much as I adore being a mummy, I will admit the first 2 weeks we not the best, it is a massive shock to the system and OH and I had absolutely NO experience with babies whatsoever, so everything was entirely new and the internet has been a great source of information. 

I am very tired, OH is back to work so it's only fair that I do the night feeds and it does get a bit tiring. I know the whole "sleep when baby sleeps" thing and I'm sure that will happen soon, but at present, when Ethan sleeps I eat, wash, go to the loo, wash and sterilise bottles all ready for the next feed! Tiring work but so rewarding.

It's great to see all the birth announcements coming in and I hope we can continue to support each other through this special time, even though it's hard to get a minute to log on.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies!! Finally time for my announcement!! We had a baby girl called Freya Evie Jane on Saturday 21st July at 13.20, weighing 8lb 7oz!! 

So I had a yellow bump turned pink  she is perfect and am loving it all so far, breast feeding is going really well.

Very traumatic labour which lasted 24 hours after being induced and ultimately ended in c section. I then haemorrhaged badly and ended up in icu without Freya for a night. But all ok now, we're still in hospital getting to know each other. I am getting better and she is perfect which is all that matters. 

Lovely to read your updates and I'll come and let you all know how we're getting on once we're home. 

Love and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Gitlost80

Congrats on all the Births! Here I am, beyond fashionably late,due to a motem malfunction and having to order another one,lol. Sunova gray was born June 23 at 10:41pm after about 12 hours of labor. She weighed 8lb 10oz. She is now 5 weeks old,very mellow and quiet! Im glad to see everyone is doing well,although I dont expect to hear from anyone because I know you are all just as busy as me these days! Enjoy your little ones cuz it goes by fast!!!!


----------



## joeybrooks

As we are now leaving July I assume that all of our LOs have now arrived. On the first page of this thread there is a list of all the ladies and our due dates. It'd be great to have that same list updated now with our actual dates, what we had and their name and weight or something like that, maybe when our babies are like 10 one of us will get a second to do that lol!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good idea joey - I don't know how though?! 

Hope everyone is getting on well? Will post a little update soon but all great with us xx


----------



## mammaspath

so excited for all you ladies!!!!

I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MINE IN JANUARY!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

January will fly round Amy - so excited for you! X


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi Ladies

I really hope everyone is doing well. Its finding time to update you all now!!

I haven't had my laptop on for weeks but found myself with a lazy afternoon and a sleeping baby so thought i'd get in touch.

Thanks so much for the updates ladies. Its lovely to hear all the news.

Cecelia those pics of sunova are gorgeous! What a stunner.

Joey I know how you feel with the night feeds, my DH is back at work now too so I am up in the night but I dont mind really. Love him to pieces.

Jack is feeding every 3-4 hours on 5 oz and has been on this for weeks! He was weighed just over a week ago and was 9lb 9oz. I think he must be at least 10lbs now! He is getting proper baby fat now.....very cute.,....and is losing his hair from the front backwards....looks like a little old man now. hehe.

Attached are some photos of him. These were taken at 10 days old by a professional photographer. I love them!

Would love to hear how you guys are all getting on when you get the time.

Lots of love to all.
 



Attached Files:







Jack 1.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1









Jack 2.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 1









Jack 3.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mammaspath

Those pictures are so precious........congrats!


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey ladies! Just wondering how you are all doing. Ethan is 9 weeks now and things are definitely getting easier. Like you all I'm sure I am totally loving being a mommy and I just adore my son.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Freya and I are doing well, she's 4 weeks old now. A gorgeous little smiler!! She's a very laid back baby most of the time so we can't complain, she sleeps very well at night 11pm-5 or 6am already and then back down till 8or 9am. 

We've had a few issues with bf, she has a shallow latch which I can't resolve so quite painful. How is anyone else that's bf finding it? 

She a newborn photo shoot later today so I'll post photos soon! 

Hope everyone is getting on well x

Becky x


----------



## mammaspath

can't wait to see the pics!!!!


----------



## Mrs__P

Hello Ladies!!!

OMG we are in November. Its like 7 weeks or something to xmas.

How is everyone doing? Would love to hear how you are all getting on.

Jack is now 17 weeks old! Wow how the time flies. He is just brilliant. Laughing and giggling and trying to sit up now. Though we have made no progress whatsoever in trying to roll over either way.

He has just started nearly sleeping through the night every night. I usually get 9pm to 9am or 9pm to 7am every night.

I started giving him a bit of baby rice in his bottle this week. Hoping to get him use to it. He is having nothing else though until 6 months. 

So.....when you get a chance....it would be lovely to hear how all the babas are doing.

Also.....are you buying your little one anything for christmas?? (Jack doesn't really need anything and I know everyone else will spoil him).

Anyways.....just 1 picture attached for you.

Love to all.

Nic xx
 



Attached Files:







20120930_084520.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies!!

Nic he is gorgeous!!! and wow that's great for his sleeping!!!

Things are good here, Cameron is now 19 weeks.. haha I did have to go back and count lol I just say he's 4 months old :)

He's a rolling machine these days both back to front and front to back... and Nic I wouldn't worry about the rolling some babies do it much later, I have Cameron on the floor a lot and I figure that's part of it, but also my other son crawled and walked early so I think there are some genetics working there too!

Cameron is what I've called my "trick baby" he tricks us into having more babies LOL he's very easy, not sure if he's so easy or I'm so relaxed this time around but what a difference from my first one. This guy is a breastfeeding machine which my other wasn't and sleeps great! he's still up once a night to eat but he eats in about 5 - 10 mins then is right back down, I can handle that! we have been trying to get him to take a bottle since about 3 weeks.. and well he finally did this week!! yipee!! we're not doing anything other than breastmilk until 6 months here he's doing well so there's been no need.

Other than that I'm enjoying my time off of work, I'm lucky to be off paid for 1 yr!

We are buying him stuff for christmas, mostly because santa has to come, my 5 yr old would be waay to confused if not. What we've done is only bought essentials and I've been picking things out that I'd like to have and giving them to others for suggestions to buy for him, them being 6 months at christmas is a great age!!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Take care.

Kim
 



Attached Files:







IMG281.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey ladies!! So good to hear from you, I miss our thread 

Freya is 18 weeks now (I think.... I'm loosing track!!) and we are doing well. She can roll from back to front but she hates tummy time and won't do front to back. She can't sit yet but she tries and prefers to be in her bumbo than lying down.

We've got her a jumparoo for Christmas so I think she'll love sitting in there. We aren't getting her much else though she has so much from other people and doesn't need anything really. Dhs nan has got her a door bouncer so I'm excited for her to try that!! 

Nic how's the baby rice going? I haven't tried anything yet. Not sure if to or just wait for six months (21 jan). Sleep wise we've just got over the four month sleep regression, that wasn't fun but she's doing well again.

Take care everyone, keep in touch when you can xxxx

Becky xx


----------



## mammaspath

your babies are getting so big!!!!!!

it's crazy, im still pregnant!!! not too much longer now......baby is constantly in my ribs, as i am vertically challenged!!! haha but i love having her in my tummy......this will be my last so im trying to enjoy every minute!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey ladies! 

Just wondering if any of you are still on bnb anymore? Would love to hear from you and how your little ones are getting on. 

I am expecting baby no 2 in July next year and none of the July 2014 threads are as lovely as this one was! I hope you are all doing well. Xx

Becky


----------



## mammaspath

Congrats on baby number two!!! No more babies for me as I have five!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Amy! How are things with your five? X


----------



## kgriffin

Wow! I can't believe this thread is still active!! Seems like forever ago that I started it!

My daughter is 20 months and we are thinking about ttc'ing number 2. If anyone sees this, glad you are alll doing well!!

Kate


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Kate!! Lovely to hear from you! I'm still around and Kim is too. Amy is also on bnb still I think.

I had a mmc recently very sad but am just starting to ttc again now. Freya is 18 months.

How are you?! What did you name your little girl in the end? Was she early? X


----------



## kgriffin

I'm sorry to hear about your MMC, that's awful. I'll send some good baby vibes your way. 

When I moved back to Ontario I just got so busy that I never really made it on here again, glad to see some of you are still here. We ended up naming our daughter Reid. I was induced at 37 weeks due to cholestasis, pretty normal labour. I'm excited to ttc again, however, I've been at a new job since the end of August, so I'm still fairly new and I don't know how well received my pregnancy news will be (although it tooks us 8 months after our mmc, so who knows how long it will take. ) Any opinions on my work situation?


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Kate

Nice to hear from you!! Becky and I unfortunately but fortunately met up on the MC part of this site :( 

Maybe we'll all be prego together again!! this was such an awesome thread. And I think it's okay for your work, I live in Ontario too.. especially since you started in August, and even if you got pregnant now you wouldn't be due until Oct/Nov ish right? so it would be well over a year. But you know your work environment best, are you in the private sector or working in the government?

AFM, I'm waiting to get the all clear from my ob on Feb 26!! I'm hoping I'm allowed to ttc.. I had a mmc in October, but mine was a very rare scenario, the baby had attached to my c-section scar, we saw the hb at 7.5 weeks, then it was stopped at 8.5 weeks, the problem was when I miscarried, some tissue remained stuck in my scar and this tissue continued to grow and created a mass all the way through my uterus wall!! I was admitted to hospital for 5 days since they were afraid my uterus would rupture at any moment which would have meant a hysterectomy and no more babies!!! So I have recovered from that and on Feb 26 I have a special ultrasound when they will be putting saline solution into my uterus... this lets them check my uterus wall for stability :) on top of this I am having my gallbladder out Feb 14!! So I'm hoping to be ttc beginning of March!

So hopefully you come join us on the ttc!!! it would be amazing! I am betting that Becky is already pregnant :)

My little ds is now 19 months, his name is Cameron.

I also think of you often, about your mom, how is she?

Take care and lets stay in touch!!

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

Kim, I'm sorry to hear about your trials lately. That sounds like such a lot to have on your plate! Stay positive and March will be here before you know it!
I love the name Cameron! Congrats - and sorry this is so incredibly late.

Thank you so much for remembering about my mom, I know we used to talk about our moms often. My mom is doing quite well, she had her mastectomy just over 2 years ago, she sees her oncologist often, the meds she is on make her tired and stiff, but overall,she is doing well. And again, thank you for asking.

I hope we can all be pregnant together again, how nice would that be!

I remember this site being hopping! There were replies posted so often and what not, now, not so much, I have tried to join a few wtt threads and there is no activity. 
Also, I don't get notifications if someone has responded, so i need to go through statistics and check my posts? Weird.


----------



## kgriffin

oh and about my work, I work for a private school, so with the school system, its sort of an unwritten law that you take your maternity leave for the school year -June - June, but we all know, getting pregnant is not as easy as NTNP, so I don't think I'll be waiting until October to conceive!


----------



## klsltsp

Good to hear from you Kate, glad to hear your mom is doing well.

haha yeah it's hard to pick when you are pregnant lol so what would you have to do if you were pregnant at a different time? I mean you can't plan everything ... as hard as we all try :)

Yeah lots on my plate... but hey that's life right?

So does that mean you guys are NTNP? I found the same thing with the WTT portion of the site, I have found a few good threads where people post constantly, but I think it's hit or miss really.

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

Hey Kim, we are NTNP starting this month, I just don't want to miss the boat, so to speak, if we wait until the fall and are not successful, it would be tough. nut NTNP can be stressful as well, because if we fall pregnant right away (not likely!) there are a lot of logistics to work out, with work mostly.!
What's up for everyone this wknd?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey Kate! 

Congratulations on baby Reid, lovely name. I had a baby girl too, she was 2 weeks late and we called her Freya. She is 18 months now and amazing. 

I'm glad to hear your mum is doing well. I told Kim that I read through a lot of the thread recently, looking back on old times and I remember you supporting one another regarding your mums cancer. 

It's always tricky with when to time a pregnancy and I always think in many ways there is no 'right' time really. We had a girl at work who had only been with us 3 months when she got pregnant, not long enough to get maternity pay from the company or anything and she was so upset that she felt she was letting everyone down. She hadn't expected to get pregnant so quickly, she thought it could take 6-12 months but she caught the first month. Once the surprise had subsided though, work supported her and she had the baby in 2012 and has been back ages now. So if it was me I wouldn't worry too much. I know it wouldn't be ideal to get pregnant so soon into a new job and not fit into the usual maternity timings but that's life sometimes. 

Good luck ntnp anyway!! It would be lovely to see this thread chatty again and would be amazing if we were pregnant at the same time again, fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh so to answer your question we are having a weekend away this weekend and my in laws are baby sitting tonight so husband and I have a night out for a meal and drinks woo hoo. 

What are you guys up to this weekend? Xxx


----------



## kgriffin

Im so glad to hear everyone is doing well. And yes Kim you were great support. How are things with your mom? I'd really like to find the time to catch up on previous postson this thread that I haven't seen. I cant beleive im saying this, but im scared to ntnp. I dont think im ready. Dh wanted to try last night and I backed out. We need a bit more time financially and with my work I think. I think we need to wait until April at the earliest. Im trying to have it so when I would go back to work after the next baby, reid would be starting school full time. I cant imagine paying for 2 kids in daycare at the same time. My parents are retired snd they watch Reid right now. Its an enormous help, but I dont want my mom to get too tired so daycare is often on my mind. Who looks after your little ones?


----------



## Mrs W 11

I work 3 days a week and Freya goes to nursery those days. She will get 3 free sessions when she's 3 and ill have a year off before baby no 2 goes to nursery so we'd be ok - just. It's so expensive though, her nursery is £54 a day! 

April isn't too long away, it's feb already so will soon fly round. Enjoying life with Reid now and try in a few months sounds lovely. 

X


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks Kate :) My mom is great, cancer free still so that's awesome.

Cameron is in daycare full time... it's very expensive here too.. $530 every 2 weeks. My older son is in full time school and an after school program.

I'm really hoping to get pg and have a 2014 baby.. you'll laugh at me, but it's partially because of daycare costs! If we have a baby born in nov/dec 2014, then they will start school when he/she is 3 almost 4 as opposed to a baby born in January who starts school here at over 4.5 months.. it's potentially the difference of $8 - $10,000 !!!! My oldest is a February baby and it was a lot of money for daycare.

Now all of this to say, I'll take a baby whatever month!! hahaha and I think because I'm trying to plan it, it won't happen... i think I'll have a baby due jan 5 or something hahahaha which would be fine :)

We had a pretty low key weekend, we had a big snow storm last night so didn't want to venture too far!! and next weekend is my oldest's bday so it's busy!!

Becky is right, April is around the corner! February will fly by as will March, if you're not ready then you should totally wait i would say :)

Well must get to cleaning this house!! 

Take care

Kim


----------



## klsltsp

Becky lucky you a night out!! I have not been away from Cameron, except for when I was in the hospital... we have definately not been out together!!! not even a babysitter for a few hours... sigh... lol my OH is sooooo neurotic hahah good news for us that both kids are in bed at 7 :)


----------



## kgriffin

I honestly missed you guys. You're wonderful support. Kim in thrilled to hear about your mom!

Waiting is tough but financially its the right thing for us. Its a moment to moment thing for me. Im sure you guys can relate. Part of me says try now because it will take a while anyways and we will make it work financially and the next moment I think im just not quite there yet, I need a few months. Its hard to be practical sometimes. Sometimes I think that since my body has been through a successful pregnancy that I may get pregnant easier? What are your guys thoughts on this? Again, im so happy this thread is still going!


----------



## klsltsp

Kate I would tend to agree with you that once you've had a full term pregnancy your body just knows what to do :) that being said I've known people who have needed IVF on the second pregnancy and not the first!! so I don't think that there is any way of really knowing, so waiting until you're ready is probably the best! I don't know what your cycles are like, but would that be wait 2 more cycles? I have a 21 day cycle so a couple of months is closer to 3 cycles :)

I just got called for a cancellation apt for that special ultrasound that I am waiting until the 26th of Feb for!! so I am having it done tomorrow.. as long as I don't get AF before then!! I'm due this week... I'm nervous.. excited.. scared... this ultrasound could end up with the doctor saying that I can't have any more babies.... but I'm being positive, I was sooo lucky to not have my uterus rupture that I figure I am destined to have 1 more baby :) 

I missed you guys too.. I have only connected with a few other ladies on here... our group was sooo good :)


----------



## kgriffin

That's great news about your US. Keep thinking positive and I will do the same for you! I have 28 day cycles, down from my 32 day cycles I use to have. So I would say im very regular lately, however, my issue before was that I was not ovulating, even though I had regular cycles. I had to go on Clomid. That being said, I have an appt with a new OB (that I have worked for before) on March 10th. So I was to get some bloods done and what not to make sure I am ovulating. no sense in "trying" on our own if its impossible!

I suppose I'll only have 2 more cycles before we can actually try, so that's very exciting, and very soon as well. Reid will be a great big sister, she just loves babies!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kim, that's great news your scan got brought forward! Ill be thinking of you, I hope all goes well. I'm keeping fingers and toes that they ok you to start ttc and you can try straight after your gall bladder op!! Let us know how it went. 

Gosh the difference in childcare if you have a 2014 vs a 2015 baby is crazy! If you are due 5th January that's ok as you can have your c section at 39 weeks again which makes a 2014 baby haha! 

Yes I agree about this thread too. Been a member here since 2011 and its the best thread I've been part of. I have met some other lovely ladies here and enjoy some other threads at the moment, but so many others are just people putting updates on themselves up and if you don't post daily you tend to get ignored, so I love the smaller groups like this. 

It would be lovely to hear from some of the others, like Nic, Jill and Joeybrooks. 

Kate, I know what you mean that once your body has done it once hopefully next time it will know what to do. I got pregnant first cycle ttc number 2 and although the pregnancy obviously didn't last, I'm hoping my body now remembers what to do again! 

2 cycles of enjoying all the things you won't be able to have when pregnant and by April you will be ready to give all that up and grow baby number 2 for 9 months! That's good you've got your appointment scheduled in march so you will know in advance if you are ovulating and whether you need clomid again or not. 

My ticker says 6dpo but I must admit I'm getting some symptoms that make me feel pregnant already. I guess I could have ovulated earlier or I could be going mad!! I've been having heartburn and quite achey boobs. I think I will test on Friday. I want to be pregnant again so badly but at the same time I don't think I'm imagining it. Fingers and toes crossed and we will see!!


----------



## klsltsp

ooooh becky... I hope you are preggo!!! that would be sooo exciting! I've already looked at if I had a regular cycle (average 23 days for me) that I only have 2 cycles to have a 2014 baby, if I wait until my next cycle.. I'm on bcp right now, but I'm debating not starting another pack just to give my body a month to get back to normal... hmmm... maybe after tomorrow's ultrasound I'll have a better idea.

Kate good plan to check if you are ovulating or not, since who wants to try if you're not ovulating!!

I don't feel my AF starting yet so I'm really hoping to have my ultrasound tomorrow... they insert saline solution into my uterus... interesting to say the least hahaha I haven't told my OH that they moved my apt :) we've also decided that when i do end up preggo, I'm going to try and hide it from him until I've had an ultrasound where we see the heartbeat!!! sigh not sure I'll be able to since I get quite sick quite early but hey it's worth a try! He's such a worrier, that it's worth it to me.


----------



## kgriffin

Such exciting news. Becky please keep us posted! And Kim, you will be on our minds, sending good vibes to both of you!

It's soooo nice that we are all trying for our second at the same time. I think we can be great support for one another. Becky, I think the next time you are pregnant, your body is going to kick it into high gear and do the very best it can for you!! MCs are terrible, but if it teaches us anything, I think, it's that we really want another child in our lives and we will go to the ends of the earth to get them.


----------



## klsltsp

Becky I think you should test!!! if you're having symptoms.... no way I could wait until Friday!! hahaha

AFM well my body SUCKS!! my AF started 2 hrs before my u/s so I had to cancel, they re-booked me for next Tuesday, the 11th... so at least I'll know then. They were also able to re-book me with my ob right after so that's good too.

What's another week right!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kim, I came off my bcp back in June ready to ttc in sept/oct. I was breast feeding until end of sept though and my af came back after I stopped. I never know if you need time for it to come out of your system or not, I guess we are all different. 

Aww sorry you had to cancel your us but its good af coming earlier as the sooner she's gone the closer you might be to that bfp! 

Thanks Kate. I know there are so many ladies on here who've gone on to have second mcs and its sad to know when I'm lucky enough to get pregnant again I won't enjoy it quite the same as the first time as ill be so worried. I hope & pray my next one is a sticky bean! 

I'm feeling down today. I was so positive yesterday and enjoying the tww but today I felt like af is on the way and feeling sad. I'm probably still up & down after the mc and feel a bit stupid getting my hopes up the I'd be pregnant straight away. 

How are you guys? Xx


----------



## kgriffin

When I had my Mc, it took me 87 months to get pregnant and every month my af came I would get really sad. This is one reason why my dh wants to start trying asap because he says ill be sad again and that it won't happen overnight.I hope thith time is easier. Its hard not to feel down about it, I get that, but I feel positive for you. You will be pregnant again before you know it! Your body isn't failing you, its just testing your endurance to get you ready for another hard 9 months. Just try to stay positive. I feel much.more positive this time around. I think i dont mind waitin bbecause I think we will be done having children once we have 2. What are your ladies.long term family plans? Anyone want 3 or even 4?


----------



## klsltsp

Kate did you mean 87 months? holly smokes!!!!! 

Becky I hope that you are preggo... and if you're not very soon I'm sure :) big hugs and I hope tomorrow you're feeling better.

AFM well I have been on bcp both times before my ds's and got pregnant the first time the 3rd month off and the 2nd time on the 2nd month. I've been on for 3 months now, I'm going to stop and see how long my cycle is, since I haven't had a cycle on my own since i started the bcp before my hcg was at zero.

And we're trying for 1 more which will make 3 for us :) we say we're trying once more for a girl... and we joke that we'll end up with twin boys hahaha my OH is from a family of 5 boys and they haven't had a girl in 75 yrs or so... I figure they are due but we know it's a slim chance lol And we joke about twins since my OH is an identical twin and he has identical twin brothers, cousins, uncles hahaha New research is saying that male sperm impact identical twins, so we joke that if we have fraternal twins it's my fault because I'm old and if it's identical twins it's his fault LOL Although to be serious I'm concerned that my uterus wouldn't be able to handle twins so hoping for just 1 baby!!!

Well I've blabbed enough :) Becky hope you're feeling better and Kate have a good evening :)

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

Kim, omg not 87 months! Thats what i get for using a smart phone lol. 8. Months is what I meant! I didn't remember that you had 2nd sons, sorry about that. A third will be great for you, I cant imagine twins! Wow what a family history!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies. Haha Kate 87 months, I'm glad it wasn't that long! I know what you mean and it's funny looking back thinking how slow the first tri went with Freya and now she's nearly 19 months old! Crazy how quick that's gone. 

I wouldn't rule out having 3. It will either be 2 or 3 though, no more than that. Twins, so scary but also exciting!! Sounds like your odd ate higher Kim! I'm sure they would monitor you super closely if that happened to ensure you were ok.


----------



## klsltsp

haha Kate I figured you meant either 8 or 7 hahah 87 months is over 7 years!!!! hahaha

Becky how are you feeling today? better I hope!!! are you feeling any symptoms?

We are at higher risk of twins also because of my age... I'm 38 next week :) and then my OH's family history. I think they would have to watch me VERY closely.. 

So I have a question... I will probably ovulate 10/11 next week.. If I get the okay from my doc on the 11th...hmm... I'd like to try :) but then I have my surgery on the 14th, I could be 3 or 4 dpo... nothing would be implanted just yet so I think everything would be okay.. i know I should just wait but I don't want to :) hahahaha


----------



## Mrs W 11

A sensible person would probably tell you to wait Kim, just so if you do end up pregnant you don't worry about it all. But I would definitely just ttc and leave it up to fate! I'm excited to see you get your bfp after all you've been through! 

I'm feeling ok today, not as down as yesterday. Trying not to get my hopes up too much. I still have heartburn but that's about it now I think. Only 2 days until I think I'll test unless af shows up. I don't think she's due until Monday or Tuesday though. 

I'd love twins, goodness knows how I'd cope but it would be so amazing!


----------



## kgriffin

I have surgery on march 6th so thats another reason im waiting... but im with you kim. I'd love to just ttc but I'd be paranoid I think.

Omg your testing so soon! I hope your af stays far away. Glad your not feeling down today.

Afm. Im so tired. I just shoveled my driveway. There is so.much snow here! Remind me of where you all are from. Anyone else dealing with crazy loads of snow?


----------



## klsltsp

Kate I'm in Ottawa, so yup lots and lots of snow here.... in between the absolutely FREEZING weather... we didn't get too much with the storm today... and we got OH a new snowblower this summer hahaha so he does all of the shovelling!


----------



## kgriffin

O hh Ottawa! You certainly feel my pain. We got about ten inches today! I live in Peterborough now so really not too far from you!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm in England, no snow here just rain, rain and more rain!!!! Fed up with it, thinking about building an ark! X


----------



## kgriffin

ohhh.. rain is tough. When I lived in Vancouver we got constant rain and it was brutal. 
Today is -22 but sunny, Reid was up at 11:30 last night for nearly 2 hours, which is unusual for her. Any strange sleep stuff for your little ones lately? I think it could be her teeth, shes nearly 20 months but she only has 4 teeth. I can see one of her molars coming in, but she wasn't in pain when she woke up, just wanted to play. I think she was confusing her bed time with nap time?


----------



## klsltsp

I agree rain is tough.. it is cold today but sunny... I can live with that for now!

poor Reid up for 2 hrs! Wow she's only got 4 teeth! I bet she's going to get a whole bunch all at once!! Cameron has all of his teeth (so I think that is 16 - 8 on top and 8 on bottom), his 4 eye teeth came in last and they aren't yet all the way up... but you know Cameron never really fussed a lot with the teeth but he would do what Reid did, wake up and such. It always confused me because I expected him to be fussier with the teething but he wasn't... the tell tale sign for him though are his hands in his mouth (more than usual) and it took FOREVER for his molars to come through, I'd say it was about 1 month of just poking through the skin... 

I'm lucky, Cameron is a great sleeper, although I learned a lot of lessons with my first DS, who was a terrible sleeper, so I made sure this time around not to make a lot of the mistakes I made the first time, and it's been a dream!! he sleeps from 7 pm - 6 am and naps from 12 - 3 every day!!

Well hope your all having a good day :)


----------



## kgriffin

i am jealous of that long nap! Reid usually sleeps 7-7 with no problems so it's unusual she was up. Confusing as she was happy to be up? She got her first tooth at 13 months (just poking through) so yes, her teeth as a slow development from her. No hands in the mouth though, pink cheeks occasionally. 
Last night was a night I couldn't imagine being pregnant again. Double the exhaustion!


----------



## klsltsp

haha yeah pink cheeks, we get those too.. although he is very very fair so when he's the slightest bit warm his cheeks get bright red/pink so it's always hard to tell. Funny really he is super blonde and blue eyes and my OH is brown hair and brown eyes hahaha guess I have strong genes, my 2 DS's look a lot alike, both blonde blue eyes and they have different dads :) My OH jokes the next one better come out with brown hair and eyes LOL

I sometimes wish Cameron was slow on teeth.. lol it's taken me months to get him to brush them, or let me brush them should I say... we take turns hahaha Logan (my other DS) was a late tooth getter too, found they all came together! which was kind of nice and didn't spread out the teething pain.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kim that's a lovely long daytime nap Cameron has, what time does he have lunch? 

I've been pretty lucky with Freya too, she sleeps 7.30-7.30ish and she will have a pretty good daytime nap, usually around 2 hours but I struggle if we want to do anything. If we go in the car in the morning at all she falls asleep and then won't sleep in the afternoon but if we stay at home in the morning she sleeps most of the afternoon so it's a juggling act! 

Poor Reid, it does sound like she's getting all of her teeth at once. Freya is somewhere in the middle, she had 4 top and 4 bottom for ages and has just started getting her molars so she just has a few to go now and she has suffered with some of them. Last week she was quite unsettled but after some calpol she did sleep through. I hope Reid feels better and sleeps a bit better soon.

I know what you mean my last first tri with the baby I lost I did find hard because you can't rest whenever you like when you've already got one and I didn't realise how hard it would be. Still can't wait to feel like that again now though haha! 

Friday tomorrow hurrah!! I'm meeting some friends in town at lunchtime. And possibly doing a preggo test at some point over the weekend soon?!!! Fingers and toes crossed. 

What are you girls doing at the weekend? How is the snow now? 

Becky xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Awww Cameron sounds adorable! Freya is a mix with husbands deep brown eyes (mine are blue) but my fine fair blonde hair (she hasn't got much hair!!)! I think she's going to be left handed like me too. It's so cool when you start to see who they take after and things! 

Also Freya is a bit unusual and LOVES cleaning her teeth!! She has been known to have a tantrum if she wants to clean them in the middle of the day and I say no because we are going or something!!


----------



## kgriffin

Genetics are so strange. Reid has blue eyes and brown hair and I have red hair. I thought she would have red hair like me, but nope. She looks like a clone of my dh. 

I hope to stay home and just relax this wknd. I feel like we've been so busy lately I need some down time. Im getting a 4 day wknd next wknd so im looking forward to that!
Becky, im jealous that's freya sleeps in the car. Reid never sleeps in the car :(.


----------



## Mrs W 11

4 day weekend sounds lovely! We had the same last weekend and felt so chilled out! Are you doing anything special or mainly relaxing?

Yes genetics are funny, I'd always imagined my children would look like me but Freya looks much more like hubby!! 

So I tested this morning and sadly it was a bfn. I'm 10 dpo and they are super sensitive ones so I was hoping for a bit of a squinter but there was nothing. I've never tested this early before though. I actually do feel like af is on the way though so I think I'm probably not pregnant this cycle. It was unlikely anyway to catch first cycle after a mc. 

X


----------



## klsltsp

ahh Becky I'm sorry :( well if af is coming, I hope it comes on time.. 

4 day weekend does sound nice!! we've got a crazy weekend here... Logan's 7th bday is Sunday.. my bday Monday and my mom's bday on Tuesday ... so we're doing a party here at my house saturday for family and then on sunday we have Logan's bday party with his friends... busy busy busy.

must go will update later.. little man wants to play in the basement :)


----------



## kgriffin

Ahh sorry about your bfn Becky. Hopefully this will be your last bfn! 

Kim sounds like a busy weekend my goodness! 

For the 4 day wknd no plans yet. I would like to do nothing! !! I feel like we're always busy and im not too fond of that. I need my down time! Tgif!


----------



## klsltsp

hey ladies..

Had my u/s today and it's not good news... I may never be able to have any more babies... my uterus wall is very thin down low, he wants to wait another 4 months and repeat this ultrasound to see if there's any improvement... I'm very upset right now... really thought I'd be good to go... we had unprotected sex last night and now I'm petrified that I may end up pregnant... it's hard to know that my body is failing us... I'm glad to have 2 DS already so at least I'm lucky that way... I'll touch base in a few days once I'm feeling better :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

On my goodness Kim :hugs: I'm so so sorry to hear that. Our bodies are amazing things though and I will be praying for you that with another 4 months your uterus wall will have healed further and be stronger. 

I really wish I could give you a big hug and maybe sit and share a bottle of wine together and put the world to rights! It really is so hard sometimes and I completely understand you must be feeling shocked and very upset. 

Sending so much love to you, we are absolutely here anytime you feel like talking, ranting, a virtual shoulder to cry on or anything at all. Another 4 months waiting to try could mean you end up having a lovely spring 2015 baby, positive thoughts.

Becky xxx


----------



## kgriffin

Kim I am so sorry, but like Becky said, our bodies can amaze us, and never say never. I hope you don't go away for too long, we'll miss you!

Becky, I hope you had a good weekend it feels like Friday to me and it's only tuesday :( I'm expecting af this week :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm expecting af too Kate :-( had a bfn again this morning so I pretty much know I'm out now as we didn't really dtd after 2 weeks ago now. I guess I'd set my heart on catching straight away but now I've realised that hasnt happened and I just hope af hurries up so I can move on to my next cycle! 

If you don't mind me asking Kate, how long did it take you to conceive Reid after your loss? 

Hope your week gets better. Hump day tomorrow x


----------



## kgriffin

It took us 8 months after our loss and I needed Clomid because after our MC, I wasn't ovulating :(

So lots of trips to the OB, lots of blood tests, and eventually they gave me clomid. I hope i dont need it again. I go to the ob on march 10 just to make sure I am ovulating, and to get the ball rolling in case they dont want to give me clomid. 
Stupid af.. mine is expected tomorrow :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Kate, just typed a long reply and hit submit and it disappeared. Annoying!! Anyway, sorry yes you did say that it took 8 (not 87!) months the other day, sorry, totally forgot that. I hope you are ovulating this time so you won't need clomid, does it have any side effects? At least this time you will know either way in advance so you don't waste months trying.

My af came today. I'm feeling ok though, once I realised I wasn't pregnant this cycle I just wanted her to come so I could try again and I'm glad she came right on time, 32-33 days after my mc started so my cycles are right on track already. I've no idea if I did ovulate last cycle though so I'm going to tmp this cycle so I can check for sure. Fingers crossed! 

Kim just wanted to say incase you pop in that I'm thinking about you. Sending positive thoughts and healing vibes. X


----------



## kgriffin

im ready for af too actually, im having day surgery in a month, so if i was pregnant, i would have to delay that for another year, so it will be a good thing, and we can start trying after that.. that being said, i would prefer the baby to be born in the new year because in ontario, all kids start kindegarden at age 4, so if you have a baby in December, so would start school when they are like 3.75 years old, and i feel like that is a tough start, if they are born in Jan, they would start school at age 4.75 so I think that would be better. Does that make sense?

Im a january baby, and i think it gave me a head start in a way.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey Kate, did af show up this month? I hope your surgery is nothing too serious. I guess ttc in April works out best all round for you then as baby would then be born in the new year.

It's similar here except the school year starts in September. Babies born in September onwards start school once they are 5 but because my Freya was born in July she will be 4 when she starts. It seems too young to me, she's nearly halfway there already!! Time is going so fast.

I've been investigating things to try this cycle to help with ttc. I'm going to drink a glass of grapefruit juice each day before ov to increase ewcm and I was going to try evening primrose oil but I've just read it can delay ovulation and I don't want that. So hoping march might be my month! 

Have you had a nice weekend? 

Kim, I hope you are doing ok and your gall bladder surgery went well. It's been a tough few weeks for you, look after yourself. Keep smiling xx


----------



## kgriffin

Hey everyone, hope everyone had a great weekend. I hAve some news to share. My family and I went to visit my brother this wknd and my mom fell down the stairs snd fractured her humerous. Ugh :(. We ended up spending the whole day in emergency and its going to be a long recovery. Its been a tough wknd. 
In other news, af is 4 days late. Still getting bfn. Frustrating. Im probably not ovulating. 

Becky, grapefruit juice sounds like s good idea! I dont know much
about primose oil.

Kim, hope youre well. Becky and I would love an update.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Kate soo sorry to hear about your mom... wow hopefully the recovery is better than currently expected!!! and that sucks that AF is late if you're getting bfns!! glad you've got that apt with your doc coming up to figure things out!!

Becky, my older son started school when he was 4 yrs 7 months old.. and to be honest it seemed to late... he was ready a year earlier. He's a february bday and our school year is dec 31st, and he was ready the year before... and found daycare and such very very boring... we do a 4 yr old kindergarten and a 5 yr old kindergarten, it's all play based learning, so the kids looove it!!

We saw a news story last week where it said that by age 2 kids should have 100 - 150 words!! so we started counting and we are at 97 so far hahaha it's amazing once you start counting to see how many words they actually say!!

As for me well my surgery on Friday went really well. I haven't needed any pain killers!! The only hard part is that I am not allowed to pick up anything over 20 lbs for 1 week... which means Cameron.. so I can't put him in and out of his crib... up and down from the table or in and out of the car!! it's been trying, but we're almost at the 1 week!!

I'm starting to come to terms with the fact that I'm likely not going to be able to have any more babies... I'm devastated but it's not something that I can control.. I have 2 wonderful DS's and that's just going to have to be enough. It's hard because I just didn't feel like I was done, and it's hard to have that sort of decision made for you. I'm so glad that I truly enjoyed my last pregnancy. I think I am going to have to call my doc tomorrow, it's been 1 week now since I had the special ultrasound, I was supposed to spot for a day or so... well I'm still spotting brown/pink with lots of cm... I know there was irritation to the cervix, but it should be done by now...so I'm worried there is an infection.. sigh..

Anyways good luck ladies and I hope to see some bfp's soon :)

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh Kate I'm so sorry to hear about your mums accident, that must have been really scary for everyone. It sounds painful as well, is she in hospital or at home now? I hope her recovery goes as smoothly as it can do. 

And frustrating that af is late but tests are bfn. I hope af comes soon so that you know where you are. Have you ever tried any herbal remedies for ovulating? I've heard of things like soy isoflavines, vitex and Angus castus. I've never tried any but was wondering if I might try soy next cycle so try and bring my ov date forward because I have a 33 ish day cycle and I'd love to get it closer to 28 days.

Kim it's lovely to hear from you. Have been thinking about you lots and all you have been going through. Good news that your surgery went well and something you can put behind you now.

I hope the spotting isn't an infection or is something easily sortable. I'm sorry you are having to come to terms with maybe not having another baby, but I suppose at least if you try to deal with that, then if its good news in 4 months (or just a small improvement meaning some hope and good news another few months after that) then it will be a huge bonus. I can't help feeling though that you will have your rainbow, just a bit later than you had hoped. <3

I see what you mean Kim about being ready for school. Freya has just moved up groups at nursery and she's loving having more structure. They have a topic (animals!) and they do circle time with stories, sing songs and do crafts and she's so happy!! So maybe she will be ready for school. It's probably me who isn't ready for her getting so grown up haha!! 

Well I'm still having nasty post af brown spotting stuff which is also had for ages after the mc. Can't wait for that to go. I've started temping and I'm drinking my grapefruit juice for extra cm! My conceive plus no new opks should arrive today. In the next few days I plan to do my defuzz, pamper post af and then on with the best bit of the cycle.... Dtd!! And stress free poas with my opks. 

I've also decided to focus on loosing some weight. I lost all my baby weight in January to may last year on slimming world and felt fantastic. At the end of the summer I stopped worrying as I wanted to get pregnant, ate like a horse through first tri as I felt so nauseas and hungry and then of course lost the baby. I've put all that weight bar 2 lbs back on!! I feel awful. Part of me has been thinking I won't bother as ill hopefully be pregnant again soon but the thought of putting on a load more weight in first tri is not good and I also just felt ashamed when I weighed myself. So I've joined my fitness pal and I'm going to be really good until I get my bfp! Haha. 

X


----------



## kgriffin

omg it's so hard to lose weight, I lost my baby weight, but.. I was heavier than I would have liked before I got pregnant with Reid, I really need to lose 15 lbs before I get pregnant, but I have a feeling that wont happen. And I agree, I almost feel like I would rather just do it after I have my next baby. Aren't I so inspiring? Hah.

My mom is at home, resting somewhat comfortably, thank you again everyone.


Annoying about the spotting Becky, hopefully that stops soon.

And Kim, you are on our minds, hopefully you are staying positive. Hope you are healing well, you will be able lift Cameron soon! He probably misses Mommy carrying him around :)

my af is now 6 days late, I have never been more than 4 days late. I am really questioning what the hell is going on!

to be more clear, my day surgery is a septoplasty, where they burn the inside of your nose, my cartilage is shaped wrong and it blocks my breathing, which affects my sleep and overall energy level. No big deal, although it is on my mind, i think it may make a big difference, so I am actually looking forward to that part.

I can't believe my period late. I was starting to think I was ovulating on my own, but this is not good news.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Unless you are pregnant Kate? Could it just be you ovulated late and it's too early for a bfp yet? How are you feeling? I know the limbo land with no bfp and no af is horrible so I hope one or the other appears soon for you! 

Haha yes loose it after the next baby is what I keep thinking as well but I am worried it may take me a while to get pregnant and people in a baby Facebook group who are 4 months preggo look thinner than me in their bump pics so I think I need to take action! I only need to lose a stone so not masses but when I put on weight it goes straight on my tummy which I hate! 

I'm glad your mum is home and feeling a bit more comfortable now. Is someone caring for her at home now?

Oh I see, I hope the surgery does solve the problem then as not sleeping well and low energy levels are not nice. When is the surgery? 

I'm still waiting for the last nasty bit of af to go! My opks and conceive plus are here. This weekend I'm planning a defuzz, face mask, leave in conditioner, paint nails and general turn into a sex goddess to seduce husband haha (in my dreams!!)


----------



## kgriffin

okay, af just arrived. So confusing. 6 days late for gods sake!! 

Glad your af is finally finishing up.

I resisted so many treats at work today, I need to start eating healthier. I feel like I really haven't been eating veggies lately, no good :( 

My dad is watching my mom at home but he is also watching Reid, so he has been busy. I brought him home butter tarts and my mom flowers last night to say thank you!


----------



## kgriffin

and surgery date is thurs. march 6th. hoping to ttc right after pending medications


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh no, sorry af turned up but at least she's here so you're no longer in limbo waiting and wondering. How long is your cycle usually? Mines 34 ish days, so 5 weeks. Makes it feel slow! 

That's so sweet you got treats for your mum & dad tonight! 

I've tried to eat well today, no junk, but tomorrow at work will be hard! Are you working full time? Do your parents have Reid everyday?


----------



## kgriffin

My cycles average 30 days but they are unpredictable. My parents watch Reid everyday. But my dh is a landscaper so with the snow he cant work so he has her alot in the ewinter and I dont work for school holidays like Christmas march break and summer. Which is another reason she is not in daycare since we would have to pay even if she isn't there. I do work full time but its only like 10 months a year. Remind me what everyone does for work. I work for a private boarding school grades 9-12 I do administrative work in the health centre.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Well I'm going to try and lose some weigh too, figure I should, since if I'm done having babies well I might as well be skinny again hahaha and if I'm not done having babies I figure the lighter that I am the less strain on my uterus so it's a no-brainer. I'm starting Monday. I gained 100 lbs when I was pregnant with my first DS, then I lost 120 lbs before I got pregnant with second DS, I gained 65 lbs with him... but only lost about 40... so I still have 20 - 25 lbs to lose... I kept thinking well if I'm going to be pregnant anyways... why try so hard!! LOL

Kate how nice that your parents help to watch Reid for you!! glad that your af showed up! does that mean that you did ovulate?

Becky I hope that last bit of af is gone before the weekend for you ;) so that you catch that egg this month.

I did call the doc's office yesterday about the spotting, and he said he's not worried at all... so that's good. I think I screwed up my cycle though.. I was supposed to start a new pack of pcb last sunday (Feb 9th) but I didn't because I thought everything was okay... then bd on Feb 10... I think I o'd on Feb 12. started the bcp again on Feb12...so I was 3 days late starting the bcp, which means I likely o'd (I have a 23 day cycle) and now I'm bleeding on day 15 or 16. I'm okay with it though.. I was petrified that I would be pregnant...

anyways so happy to have you guys around :) thanks for the support. 

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey girls! 

Kate your set up sounds like it works great with care for Reid. I work 3 days a week and work in sales & revenue for hospitality. I really love it and enjoy being becky those days. 

Kim I don't want to scare you but if you oved 12 feb it couldn't be an implant bleed could it? I guess you wouldn't know unless you test in a few days. I hope all is ok and works out but I did wonder when you mentioned those dates. Mind you I only sneeze and suspect pregnancy it's ridiculous!! 

This nasty post af spotting is still here. Really want the next week to hurry up so I can get on with the good bits of the cycle!! 

At work now so better go. Catch up later, hope you both have a lovely day xxx


----------



## kgriffin

good morning ladies, Kim, glad to see you posting, sounds like we are all on the weight loss train together, so that's always helpful. I really need to start exercising, but its hard with this weather (what an excuse eh!)

Becky, I know what you mean about being yourself the days you are at work. I don't mind working, because I know reid is with family, but also, because I have another identity other than mom. I hope that makes sense.

I don't think it means I ovulated Kim, because even when my cycle was regular, every 28 days, I still wasn't ovulating. Which seems odd. I hope to get some answers when I see the new obgyn. My appt is 4 days after my day surgery, I want to ask for Clomid, but I know he will want me to ttc for a while before he considers that. I had such luck with Clomid, bfp on the first cycle! I suppose I am hoping for the same. I really want a baby soon, and the other side of my head says this will probably be my last pregnancy, so why am I rushing? I really want to enjoy my ttc this time and not be super stressed, symptom spotting (Im guilty of this too Becky!) and testing far too much. Seems inevitable though, I am an over analyzer by trade lol.


----------



## klsltsp

haha Becky don't get me started!! I've been soo paranoid, especially since I had EWCM last week.. sigh... but the procedure for the ultrasound was that they had to insert a tube into my uterus so my cervix was irritated... and I've never had implantation bleeding and this is a lot more than what I would expect for implantation... I will test at about 10 dpo since I usually get early positives.. I've oddly enough been happy with the bleeding although it's totally weird since I'm on CD17... oh well!

Well you never know Kate, they may give you clomid right away since you needed it last time, no harm in asking. I truly enjoyed my last pregnancy, which I'm very happy for now, since it may have been my last :(

As for me well I'm an engineer (so I to over analyse everything!!) doctors hate me and OH we are both engineers and we ask lots of questions. I was asking my ob about the structural stability of my uterus hahaha he looked at me and said that little ring on your finger (it's an engineering ring) is making you ask me question that I cannot answer!! lol I work for the federal government have for the last 5 years or so...


----------



## kgriffin

Hah kim, so techinical. and you're right. No harm in asking the obgyn, that would be fantastic! just my luck id have twins!


----------



## kgriffin

I just weighed myself, I've put on 8 lbs in 6 months :(. On a positive note, signed back up at the gym yesterday. My goal is 3 days a week and take it easy on the sweets!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good for you Kate!! I've put on about 11lbs in 8 months. Feeling so ashamed as I worked so hard the first half of last year to loose it all and I feel really bad about myself again. Trouble is I feel too low to be motivated to do anything about it! I've cut out crap though and eating healthy, low carbs when I can so we will see. At least I won't put anymore on.

Hope you enjoy the gym anyway, I used to love going before Freya came along but I never have time these days. 

Kim how are you, did you do a hpt? How are you feeling? 

I'm feeling really confused and stressed out. This morning and tonight I have positive opks. They have slowly got darker over a couple of days. But I normally ovulate on cd 20 and I'm currently cd13 so it's way early for ov! Then this afternoon I had cramping and bleeding?!! I'm temping and shift in temps so far. I think my hormones are so crazy, I can't see me getting another bfp for months. It serves me right, i assumed it would be easy!! I think almost everyone on summer sugar babies has had a loss at some point when I think back. So sad. 

Anyway, have you guys got any exciting plans this week?


----------



## kgriffin

I totally know what you mean. I have low motivation too but im eating terrible lately. I need to eat more nutriciously
I have no time for the gym either but im going to try to make time, easier said than done.

Strange about your opk? Perhaps you are ovulating early this cycle? 

My surgery is march 6th. I should be ovulating around that time if I actually am ovulating. Do you guys think I should have wait to ttc? Too close to my surgery? Ill be under general anesthesia. 

I see the obgyn on march 10. Then my guess is lots of testing poking and prodding and blood work. Ttc is hard work, isn't it!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey Kate, I guess there's no harm in starting to ttc in early march if you are ovulating. Unless you randomly ovulate early you wouldn't even have implanted by the time of the surgery so I don't think the general anaesthetic would affect anything (although I don't know, just a guess). How exciting!!! If not, it's not long to wait for your ob appointment and see what they say. 

No def haven't ovulated early as I'm temping and no temp rise so I know it's not that. I'm still bleeding, even more today. Feeling really down and depressed, my hormones are obviously crazy. I thought it would be easier than this after the mc to get pregnant again but I'm starting to realise it could take a long time :cry:

And yeh, because of feeling so down, even though I feel crap about myself, I'm finding it hard to eat healthily and keep giving up and eating bad stuff. I guess I can tackle that when I feel a bit stronger.


----------



## kgriffin

I totally understand what you're saying. I had chocolate pudding for lunch today (along with a regular lunch). But im talking a lot of pudding. Last night I had chocolate covered strawberries and the night before I ate 2 kinder eggs. Lol what the neck! I think I have a sugar addiction! If thats a real thing then I have it. Im motivated to ttc but im having a real hard time with eating right. I need to rid my house of delicious treats. I have no self control!


----------



## kgriffin

And im sorry to hear you are feeling Down. It took us 8 months after our Mc. :(. Is it possible yoh aren't ovulating?


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm not sure if I ovulated last cycle. I'm temping this time so I will know if I do ovulate. I did have pos opk a few days ago, a big temp dip yesterday and a big temp rise today (but I do have a cold so could be hot from that).... So we will see. If my temps stay up I guess I ovulated. We have dtd so that's good but I started bleeding a few days ago and have now been bleeding for 4 days, so I very much doubt I'd get pregnant anyway :cry: 

Did you enjoy the chocolate pudding, it sounds yummy!! I'm more of a savoury tooth so I love crisps, cheese and anything along those lines, bread and toast etc mmmmm. I really feel crap about myself, my clothes are tight etc but I just feel so down about ttc that I can't stop eating. Vicious circle! 

X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Another big temp rise this morning so I'm thinking I did ovulate which is good news! If I have a third elevated temp tomorrow I think ff will give me cross hairs. Yippee. I still don't think ill get preg with all the bleeding I've had but the fact I ovulated is happy news. 

Do you temp Kate? Just wondered how you know if you ovulate x


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Sorry to be MIA... what a crazy time!!!

Becky glad to hear that you did ovulate, that's positive, maybe you're going to have a shorter cycle post mc which is great for ttc. When you say bleeding, is it a lot? or more like a spotting?

Kate chocolate pudding for lunch!!! :) hahaha i loove it!! I'm more of a hard candy kinda girl, my favourite being cinnamon hearts... I ate almost a whole bag of them 5 days after my gallbladder surgery and ...well my body did NOT like it hahahaha good luck on your surgery on the 6th. As for whether to ttc or not, I was in the same situation and I figured that as long as the baby hadn't implanted it was fine... but who really knows.

AFM well things have been crazy.. no I haven't tested, but I have been bleeding since forever!! spotted for about 1 week after the special ultrasound which then progressed to bleeding for the past 10 days.. sigh... I"m on CD 17 ish I think... and due for AF next wednesday some time... I think I screwed up my hormones because I had stopped my bcp and then missed 3 days and started a new pack...since I ovulate early I think it threw my body totally out of wack...

I too am trying to lose some weight, my incentive is that I think it's essential for me to even have the possibility of having another baby. I am a really big pregnant person, which I would assume puts added stress on my uterus... so if I ever get pregnant.. I will be eating crazy healthy!! I have quite the sweet tooth so it's really really hard for me... I love my carbs, my muffins, doughnuts bagels etc.... so I'm doing 2 shakes a day, one for breakfast and one for lunch, then a reasonable supper. I see my surgeon next week and will ask him for the all clear to exercise and I'm going to get back into that, we have an elliptical and a rower in our basement, so when the kids go to bed we are going to do that!

Sorry for being away for so long, I do read your replies, I really hope to be seeing some bfps from you guys shortly!!!! and then god willing, I'll be catching up to you!!

Take care

Kim

HO


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lovely to hear from you Kim! Sounds like you're doing fab on the healthy eating diet, what a good motivation for you, I was the same before my wedding! The only tie I've been happy with my body. Now I don't have much motivation as I want to get pregnant anyway so why get a flat tummy now?! It's only really my tummy I hate as my weight goes straight there. 

Tmi warning.....The bleeding was only really on wiping and only in the afternoons and evenings but alot on the tissue including ewcm style lumps in it. It's not coming out onto my underwear/liner bar a few spots here and there. More than spotting but less than af. I think it's hormonal, my worry is that my lining would now be thin from bleeding and an egg won't implant but only time can tell me that so I'm trying to to over think it. 

Sorry you've been bleeding too. I hope yours stops soon as well. Roll on June and your appointment. I'm willing your uterine wall to grow grow grow!!! 

Chinese food and wine tonight after a long day. The road out of my village was closed and a 15 minute journey took me an hour and a half. It was crazy and when we got there Freya was asleep grrrr!!! 

Happy weekends lovely ladies x


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Becky if it was only when you wiped, I would guess it's your hormones and it was probably around ovulation...? where are you in your cycle now? How are you feeling?

Kate good luck on your surgery on Thursday. Did you decide to try this month?

AFM the bleeding FINALLY stopped... sigh.. although still kind of spotting.. weird really, but I'm due for AF this week... see what happens hahaha

I've decided to take some Red Raspberry Leaf tea, apparently supposed to help tone the uterus.. I'll try anything :)

Also on a crazy note.. because my life is never boring.. hahaha. Got a phone call from my son's school last week, thank goodness on the 1 day a week that I work from home, all they said was "how far are you from the school" I said, 10 mins why.. they said "we've called an ambulance for Logan if you can be here in 15 come here otherwise meet us at the hospital".... he fell outside on the playground and cut his head open... he was okay only a couple of stitches, but the head bleeds a lot so there was a lot of blood and it freaked everyone out!!! not a fun phone call to receive!! So after I asked the school what would have happened if I was at my office downtown... they said they would have sent him by himself in the ambulance!! he's only in grade 1!!!! anyways hopefully I don't get one of those phone calls again!! I guess boys will be boys!!

Well take care. Chat soon!!

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey Kim,

Oh gosh how is Logan now? I can imagine you were petrified!! I can't believe they would send him on his own in an ambulance with no teacher or someone he knew to hold his hand. I'm glad he wasn't seriously hurt and hoping he's feeling better. Having 2 boys you will probably have your fair share of broken bones and stitches after they climb trees and things. 

I'm 6dpo now. I had assumed the bleeding/spotting was purely hormonal and related to ovulation as it stopped after I ovulated but I had it again last night. :cry: I have no idea why it's always in the evenings but will see if there's more tonight. I'm praying not but suspecting there will be. Grrrr. I'm glad your bleeding has stopped and hopefully your cycle returns to some normality quickly. 

Raspberry leaf sounds like a plan. I'd be googling like mad on what can help thicken the uterus. At least then you'll have tried everything and you never know, it might work!! Fingers crossed. 

How are you Kate? Is your mum doing ok after her fall?


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Becky

Yeah Logan is fine, no concussion which is good (since he's already been admitted for one when he was 3.5....) just 2 stitches... I was upset about the ambulance, Logan is a very level headed kid and if anyone could handle it I would say he could, and he was scared, there was a lot of blood and all of the adults were freaking out... the paramedic didn't even bandage him up until in the ambulance because he said that he just wanted to get him out of the school because of the chaos... urg...

Yeah that sucks about the spotting.. it must be hormonal but I don't know what it means... my bleeding was pretty much the same I would bleed in the morning... a good bit... and then nothing in the afternoon evenings... this went on for 10 days!!! 

Yeah I agree with you, figure I'll try the red raspberry leaf stuff.. it's the only thing that I have found so figure I'll give it a try. Other than that kegels and such to strengthen the uterus wall. Unfortunately it's not something that there is a lot of information on, since usually most women don't know that their wall is thin until the deliver...

Well fingers crossed no spotting tonight!!! if it is hormonal I don't think it will impact your chance to get pregnant.. it will probably just make it harder to figure out when you are ovulating!!

Good luck.

Kate how's your mom?

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kim, sounds like Logan's school need to do some risk assessment planning for when a child has an accident as chaos is the last thing they need. You should give feedback to the head teacher, poor Logan. I'm glad he didn't have concussion, that's good. I hope the stitches aren't too sore for him. 

I'm still having a tiny bit of brown spotting but nothing too bad at the moment. I hope you are right and it doesn't affect my chances of getting pregnant. I know I ovulated as I am temping, and we dtd at good times, but still I don't have a good feeling for this cycle. Trying not to get obsessive about it but not easy. 

Keegals is a good idea to strengthen the wall and build the muscle up. My ante natel class gave us tiny stickers that we were to put everywhere like on your phone, on the kettle, on the bathroom mirror, in the car, so each time you saw a sticker you did 10 keegals. I was rubbish at doing mine but it was a good idea to have the constant reminder and means no one else knows what's going on!!

How's your hubby feeling about everything that's been happening with you? I remember you were going to hold off telling him about a possible pregnancy because of how upset he was over your loss so I hope he's holding up ok too at the moment.

Well it's my day off today and Freya has a cold so is grumpy. The sun is out though so we will go out later maybe to the park! Hope you guys both have a lovely week. 

Becky x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey ladies, hows things?

How are the keegals going? Are you doing anything else to try and strengthen the uterous wall or did you not find much that you could try? I hope its working as we speak :hugs:

Things not so good with me really, I had the spotting after af, spotting over ov and then from 5dpo and full on af came at only 9dpo. I have a drs appointment friday and will ask for a scan to check its not retained tissue causing it. I am also taking agnus castus and starflower oil this cycle and I have acupuncture booked. I suspect this could be hormonal and all of those are meant to help regulate the hormones so fingers crossed. 

I think I dealth with the mc at the time by assuming I'd fall again soon and now I dont think that will happen and I feel so desperate. 

We have a second viewing on our house today so I am hoping we may get some good news there soon. If not we are seeing another agent this weekend and will try them. Selling the house and buying a new one would really be good news and give me something positive to focus on and take my mind of ttc, which is all I think about at the moment.

Kate how are you? Did the surgery go ok and have you started TTC now? Hope your Mum is ok and all alright your end.

Becky xx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies.

Becky I'm so sorry that your body is not behaving... I wouldn't think that there is any retained tissue since you would be getting positives on your hpt.. Hopefully your body helps to regulate soon. Hopefully your doctor has some advice or good insight.

I know what you mean about everything being ttc... I'm trying to move past it but it's hard.. and when i feel like sometimes I can move past it, I almost feel guilty about it... sigh...

I'm sure that you will be pregnant before you know it and it will be amazing... sorry that the waiting is so hard. I think we all deal with mc how we need to in the moment, and then as time goes on we deal with different aspects, if that makes any sense? So I'd say keep grieving and dealing with the mc how you need to in order to be able to get through the days. Focusing on ttc is a good thing I'd say.. although noone really wants to be ttc for too long since that's stressful in it self. i've often said that I'm not sure how people do it, I like you have always been lucky and got pregnant quickly..

Good luck on the house!! we bought and sold last summer.. it was so stressful since we had bought the new house first... we were 3 weeks away from owning 2 houses!!! 

Kate how was your surgery? and your mom!!

Keep us posted.

Afm.. well nothing new to report, doing kegels when I think of it and taking the red raspberry leaf tea... I can't imagine waiting until June.. sigh... seems like forever away, but I know it's not.. I just think that we should be able to tell sooner if it's getting better or of it's just going to stay the same, you know... oh well...

So I'm keeping on keeping on... the weather has been trying here... still sooo cold, they say the coldest winter in 20 years... and sooo much snow.. we have a storm coming tomorrow... 5 - 10 cms... sigh... and my OH is going away on business tomorrow for 5 days, so I guess that means that I am shovelling... I guess I can't really complain it's my first time this winter.. but it's the middle of MARCH!!!! feels like we'll never have spring. I'm glad that I bought some extra winter clothes for Cameron in early Feb... I figured they would go to waste if it got warm too fast... but no worries.. hahaha we're using all of them!!! How are your little ones? Cameron is hysterical these days! he did his poo on the potty this morning too which was super cute. he won't pee on the potty but poo he doesn't mind. Today was the first time that he told me he had to poo then I put him on and he actually pood... when he heard the poo hit the water he looked at me in amazement hahaha hopefully now he'll know what that's supposed to feel like. :)

I've babbled enough.

Take care ladies.

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

hey everyone sorry I have seen missing lately. I am finally feeling human again. I have not looked at my phone computer or TV in over a week. The recovery was agonizing. I'm glad to be on the other side of it. That being said, I am still having pain. All of my teeth are numb and it feels awful. In other news, my last cycle was 34 days and now I just got my period and that was a 22 day cycle. I don't know what is going on with my body I am used to a regular 28 day cycle. I saw my new OB on Monday and he said try for a few more months before getting any treatment. I go back to see him on the 14th and I need to have blood work done and a semen analysis for my partner. I really hope we are successful we are going to start trying in a week. I am really excited but also feeling nervous I suppose that's normal although, what's normal when you're trying to conceive? I hope you all are doing great and again I'm sorry I haven't been on much. I am so happy to have the surgery over with. I was not anticipating a rough recovery.the weather is seemingly nice lately so I hope spring is on its way it feels long overdue. What are you ladies up to this weekend? Becky, keep your head up but always feel your feelings you will come out on the other side of this. I promise. My mom is foing well her sling finally came off yesterday. We have decided to enrol reid is nursery school part time come September so that's my biggest news lately. sorry if this post all over the place I am talking on my phone to type as my computer is dead and I really miss you guys! Can't wait to hear back, take care.


----------



## kgriffin

Also so sorry to hear about logan. He sounds so brave!


----------



## kgriffin

hey everyone sorry I have seen missing lately. I am finally feeling human again. I have not looked at my phone computer or TV in over a week. The recovery was agonizing. I'm glad to be on the other side of it. That being said, I am still having pain. All of my teeth are numb and it feels awful. In other news, my last cycle was 34 days and now I just got my period and that was a 22 day cycle. I don't know what is going on with my body I am used to a regular 28 day cycle. I saw my new OB on Monday and he said try for a few more months before getting any treatment. I go back to see him on the 14th and I need to have blood work done and a semen analysis for my partner. I really hope we are successful we are going to start trying in a week. I am really excited but also feeling nervous I suppose that's normal although, what's normal when you're trying to conceive? I hope you all are doing great and again I'm sorry I haven't been on much. I am so happy to have the surgery over with. I was not anticipating a rough recovery.the weather is seemingly nice lately so I hope spring is on its way it feels long overdue. What are you ladies up to this weekend? Becky, keep your head up but always feel your feelings you will come out on the other side of this. I promise. My mom is foing well her sling finally came off yesterday. We have decided to enrol reid is nursery school part time come September so that's my biggest news lately. sorry if this post all over the place I am talking on my phone to type as my computer is dead and I really miss you guys! Can't wait to hear back, take care.


----------



## klsltsp

ahh Kate I'm so sorry that your recovery has been so hard!! poor you!

Well maybe you'll end up with a short cycle :) it's great for ttc!!

It's good that your ob won't make you wait too long before taking chlomid, hopefully you get lucky on a natural cycle!!

Becky I hope you're doing better this weekend :) :hugs: where are you at these days?

If it's any consolation my cycle is all screwed up too.. sigh.. I'm on bcp, but my body has never done great with that... I am spotting.. day 3 of bcps this month... never did get af last week, which wasn't overly surprising since I had bled for the 3 weeks before af... wait and see what happens I guess hahaha

I've had a slow weekend so far, my OH has been away on work since Wednesday, he gets back tonight. Tomorrow we have a busy day, my older ds has 2 hockey games and then a bday party!

hope you ladies are having a good weekend...

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

Thanks kim :). Well, I dont know if that would even be considered a cycle lol it was like bloody spotting for 3 days? Confusing. And it was a very short cycle and I have not had anything since. Not sure what to think. In other news, dh and I started trying this week! Woo hoo! Im so excited now. Hard to imagine we may conceive on our own soon :). I had a harder time deciding when to have the secondbaby, I found the decision much easier wwith having a first baby. Is that backwards? Did you feel that way at all kim?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies,

Kate, I'm sorry your recovery has been so painful, I'm glad you are hopefully well on the way to being much better now though. As you af came so early and was only spotting for 3 days, is there any chance you are pregnant? Just wondering. If not..... Now that you are officially trying, good luck! I hope you are ovulating and that your bfp won't be long! 

I know what you mean, I knew I wanted a baby asap after we got married, had been wanting babies for years by then. And I knew I wanted roughly 2 year age gap, but when I got pregnant so quickly, it did feel a little scary and somehow not quite as exciting because I hadn't been wanting to be pregnant so badly for so long if that makes any sense. Anyway I will be ecstatic next time, having been through this! But I agree, it's a different kind of decision on when to have no 2.

How's your cycle now Kim, on the bc? How long until your next scsn to see how your lining is? I think you said June. Could a private scan tell you how things are going before then? I hope those keegals are doing the trick!! 

I had my second acupuncture session today and if nothing else, I think it's helping my peace of mind. I enjoy the time and the fact that its all about ME! It's very therapeutic and he asks me alot of questions so I pour alot of stuff out to him! I really went int today with the weight of the world on my shoulders and came out feeling so much more positive! I'm just getting too stressed with ttc, analysing opks, temping, cm, cp, comparing this cycle to last and to a 'normal' one blah blah blah. It's exhausting. But I feel more positive today. I'm cd15 and I oved on cd15 last cycle, no signs so far this cycle but I've had no mid cycle bleeding which is good and I don't normally ov until cd20 so I'm taking this as a good sign that,y body is going back to the way it used to be. So fingers and toes crossed I ov in the next week. I'm hoping for a more normal lp this cycle and no spotting. If I get a bfp, obviously huge bonus and will be ecstatic but if nothing else, I'm just hoping my cycle is better this month. I'm also taking agnus castus and starflower oil, not sure if I said before. 

Anyway..... Good luck ttc Kate, can't wait to hear how it's all going. Will you be doing temping or opks or anything? 

Hope you're well too Kim, not long till you are ttc with us too I hope. :hugs:

What are your weekend plans? We took Freya to the beach today to collect stones and shells, she's had a lovely day. Tomorrow my in laws (Freya's beloved nanny and bambi) are coming over so she will be thrilled to see them! Can't wait. Enjoy ladies. Xxxx


----------



## kgriffin

oh my gosh, a beach day sounds FANTASTIC! It snowed all weekend here.. it's getting ridiculous, the snow should be pretty well gone right now, but as I look out my work window, there are still enormous mounds of snow :(. Hopefully spring like weather is not far off (it was -12 this morning!).

I did test to see if that "af" was really a bfp, which it wasnt. I have just never had a cycle like that, ever. I am excited that we are actually trying now, but I am not temping or doing opks yet. I want to think that it is "light-hearted" trying. My dh doesn't want me all stressed out like I was last time we were ttc, and miscarrying does that, as we all know :(. so anyways, I see my obgyn again on April 14th, where he will give me bloodwork to do and give my dh a SA, he said he wants me to try for a while before he gives me clomid, he said another 4 cycles. I told him we have been trying since Sept, I know I shouldn't have lied to him, but I just don't want him to say I need to try for 12 months before he gives it to me. If I am not ovulating, "trying" is a joke. I hope the bloodwork he gives me shows I am ovulating on my own, but I am not sure it will. I weigh 10 lbs less now than I did when I got pregnant with Reid, I know that weight can contribute a lot with getting pregnant. If I could lose another 10, I would have a great chance of ovulation on my own, but, we all know how hard it is to lose weight.

We didn't do too much this weekend, went to visit my mother in law on saturday for the night, Reid woke up at 4am and wouldn't go back to sleep, so sunday was a joy hah. I just had 2 weeks off (march break) so today is my first day back at work. The boarding students come back tomorrow so today is just sort of a catch up day, which is great. I sort of thrive on routine = im kind of lazy at home. So it's pretty good that I am back to work and back to structure. I work until June 20th and then I am off for 6 weeks (summer break), and although it is unpaid, I am still so looking forward to having the summer off :)

I suppose I have rambled enough, how is everyone doing!


----------



## klsltsp

hey ladies

yeah for me it was easy to know I wanted both but my situation was so different. For Logan I was with my ex-husband and we'd been together for years, I was ready for a baby for a long time. We were waiting for him "to be ready" for at least 3- 4 yrs so when he said he was finally ready... I was pregnant 3 months later :) my ex and I split up when Logan was only 4 months old and I knew that I wanted a second, but I wasn't sure that it would ever happen.. so when I met my OH and he desperately wanted to be a dad... well that was a no-brainer, I was pregnant 2 months later hahaha I find this one more difficult, but my scenario now is probably more similar to you guys, since I would now have a little one at home, since there were 5.5 years between my other 2 it was different. But that age gap has been amazing!!!

Kate congrats on officially trying!!! I hope that you are ovulating, glad to hear that at least you're doing blood work, that will help to strengthen your argument with the doc if you're not ovulating. We're braving the snow here too :( I can't wait to be able to head to the park... and Becky really the beach hahaha that's cruel for the two of us hahaha Kate that's nice to have 6 weeks off in the summer I would love that!!! We are very structured here too, Logan thrives on it... Cameron is very laid back and doesn't really need the same level of structure, but he goes along with it :)

Becky my cycle has been a nightmare... my body has always struggled with bcp... where I have a 21 day cycle, my body really doesn't really like being pushed to 28 days.. so by starting my last cycle 3 days late I have really screwed up my body... last cycle I bled for the first 15 days of my cycle... it stopped, the week when I was supposed to get AF I didn't... I then started my next cycle (my current one) and I started bleeding on CD 10 - CD12 (so far :))... I have an apt with a gynecologist on Friday but I may have to cancel if I'm still bleeding... it's just for a regular pap smear... It sounds like your cycle is settling down!! finally!!! good luck getting that bfp this month, I really hope this is your month.

AFM just waiting doing my kegels, taking my red raspberry leaf tea... also I can't get a private scan anywhere, since I need a special ultrasound where they insert saline into my uterus, this needs to be done by a doctor...

take care ladies!!

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

Kim what a crazy cycle. Sounds like your body us rejecting the bcp. Mt brother and I are 5 years apart and we've always been close so I understand the larger gap as well. I am going to be having opportunities at work in the coming years so I want my mat leaves over by that time so it won't effect my candidacy. Lots of upcoming change. 
Kim that must have been so hard separating when logan was so little. Youre a very strong woman! Has being at child bearing age effected work opportunities for either of you?


----------



## klsltsp

I know Kate.. my body has never really liked bcp.. I have migraines so have to be on low estrogen pills.. I've had 2 different pills actually trigger migraines... sigh.. and I've tried many different ones, at one point my family doc told me that there was only 1 more I could try and that some women's bodies are just not meant to be on bcp...my problem is always spotting mid cycle... although I would classify this as slightly more than spotting. It's definately hormone levels though, since I take my pill in the morning, then by noonish the bleeding is almost gone, then starts again over night until I take my pill the next day.... I have a pap and possible colposcopy on Friday so will ask this doc what she thinks :) she's a gyno... I'm followed by her since I've only had 2 normal pap smears in the last 7 -8 years... so i get them done every 9 months.

Kate I was very concerned about when to have kids and how it would impact my career... I'm a professional engineer.. and I worried being out of the work force for a year would hurt me... but to be honest it hasn't at all. I was a little more concerned when I was pregnant the first time, I was 29, and working as a consultant, but you know life went on and what ended up happening is that they realized how much work I really did and they appreciated me so much more when I got back. When I had Cameron I was working in the federal govt, and I'm already at the most senior level that I would like to be for a looong time so it didn't matter... and I work with a lot of women and there's always at least 1 of us off :)

So for me no real impact but I completely understand the concerns.

Hope your body o's soon :) and becky hope you're getting busy since I think you're ovulating now right?

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

:sex: too busy to talk right now :sex: haha just kidding, I'm just making dinner and will update later!!!! X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies!! 

Well it wasn't a beach day as in a hot day lying on the beach, more of a brisk walk along the beach to blow the cobwebs away. It's still cold ish here and has rained all day today. Not as freezing as it is for you both tho, I hope spring starts emerging soon! 

Kate yay for officially trying!! Keeping my fingers crossed for a nice surprise early bfp for you. Otherwise I too would exaggerate how long I'd been trying to get help sooner, especially given they you know you didn't ov in the past and you know what you need to help solve the issue! I know you're not temping or oving opks but any idea where abouts you are in your cycle now and when you could potentially ov? 

Yeh I did worry about my career with Freya. I loved my job and my boss had discussed promotion with me so I knew it was on the cards. Shortly after I told her I was pregnant she gave the job to someone else!!! So was all very stressful. However since then I put my family first, I went back part time and I'm not worried in the least about taking another year out. I earn the same (pro rated for my 3 days) but less stress now. I do enjoy working tho. 

Kim I'm sorry your body is so unhappy on the bcp. Would you consider condoms r anything instead? I agree it sounds hormonal, my mid cycle bleeding and spotting lat month was almost certainly hormonal I'm sure. I hope the gyno has some ideas to help. I'm having acupuncture and taking agnus castus and starflower oil to regulate my cycles and sort my hormones out but I've no idea if any of those could help while you're on bcp. Acupuncture maybe could.

So I think I'm ovulating today. Pos opk last night and temp dip today! I'm hoping for a big temp rise tomorrow and then ill feel confident I did ov. Dtd last night, the night before and will tonight too so given it our best go!! I'm happy my cycle is more normal so far, no odd bleeding or spotting since af. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ladies I need some temping advice! I woke an hour early this morning and went for a wee. When I realised I couldn't get back to sleep I took my temp and it was 97.05, very low!! I took it again at 6am as normal even tho I hadn't slept and it was 97.45 which was more what I expected. Which should I use? I thought I oved yesterday and the low temp means I def didn't but the higher temp if followed by another rise tomorrow round suggest I did. So annoyed this happened today of all days!! X


----------



## klsltsp

Becky sorry no advice on the temping... I've never done it and don't know the "rules" so to speak. How's your EWCM?

get to bding anyways I guess right? :) sounds like you've got it covered.

I'm going to give my body 3 months to get it right then look at other birth control options.. .may even give it until my apt in June since if we aren't going to be able to have any more babies I may have an IUD put in.

Yeah it was hard being on my own with Logan so young.. but to be honest I embraced it, I loved being everything ... I'm not so good at sharing parenting hahaha I like things being my way hahaha Don't get me wrong I had my moments.. I remember once when he was about 2.5 and giving me a really hard time, I put him in the car, drove to a friends house dropped him off and said I'd be back in an hr! lol mommy needed a time out!!! hahaha I love that we had that time just the 2 of us, it was very special to me.


----------



## kgriffin

Thats understandable kim! I've had a day or two like that myself lol.


Becky, use the higher temp. After you've been up to use the bathroom, your temp would no longer be relevant. I think the second temp makes more sense .


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks both. I had a huge temp rise this morning so I've def ovulated. Done all I can, now the waiting starts!! Got a pretty busy 2 weeks tho so hopefully it goes quick x

Kim I can imagine it was hard having Logan on your own, I have huge respect to any single mummies or mummies who were single. It's hard enough with an other half for support! 

So I found out today a friend at work who is only 26 and had a brain tumour removed recently has cancer :cry: we thought it was benign but it was grade 3 cancer. Puts my worries into perspective. Feeling very reflective. Xx


----------



## kgriffin

Wow, scary. You're right about perspective. 
Im glad you o'ed. Im jealous lol. I hope your 2 week wait goes by quick.

You could still have a 2014 baby. Yay!!!


----------



## klsltsp

Wow Becky, perspective is right. I find this happens every once and a while, something really helps you to put things in perspective... and enjoy and appreciate what you have. I had a co-worker die in the earthquake in Haiti.. she was only 30... I was heading to her funeral, it was just after Logan's 3rd bday party. My mom was watching him for me, I told him I was going to say good bye to a friend, he asked where she was going, and i told him that she was in the sky. He went and got his bday balloons and said here mommy take these so that you can get up to the sky to say good bye...ahhh soo innocent and I will remember that always.

Becky I hope that you've caught that egg!! fingers crossed!!! 

Kate any idea when you think you may ovulate? Are you temping or using opks?

I had my most recent pap today, with the gyno. I asked her some questions, she said there was nothing that I could do to make my uterus wall thicken, it will or it won't we won't know. She said they could do some surgical procedures to strengthen my uterus, but I'm not sure that's something that we want to pursue. The good news was that my last pap was almost normal!! yipee!! only 1 step down, which is great! here's to hoping the one today was normal. I need 2 normal ones in a row before I can go back to my family doc... I've only had 2 normal ones in the last 8 years :wacko:

Anywho chat soon. Hope you ladies have a good weekend!

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Awww bless Logan saying that, don't kids say the most wonderful things! I'm so sorry to hear about your co-worker. It's really hard to watch someone go through something so scary and tough at only 26, it made me hug chris and Freya that bit tighter last night. I've been so busy stressing about getting pregnant, moving to a bigger house and my job, yesterday I realised none of that really matter. I've got a gorgeous healthy daughter & wonderful healthy hubby and I'm healthy and happy. 

That's hard that you can't do anything about strengthening your uterus wall. It's good to know the surgery option is there tho, just incase you ever decide you want to consider it. I'm still hopeful it will be recovering well! And fingers crossed for a normal pap result. Is a pap the same as a smear test? 

I'm so relieved I've ovulated and done all I can this cycle. Ill be in a frenzy next wkend no doubt!! I'm not testing early tho! Kate, I really hope you ovulate!! 

X


----------



## kgriffin

I am not temping or doing opks yet. I go back to my obgyn on the 14th and im going to tell him about my last two weird cycles I looked it up online e and it says if you have for example a 36 day cycle and then for example a 22 day cycle, you didn'ovulate. I have mild pcos so I can attribute my annovulayory cyclecycles to that.


Logan is so sweet. Kids are so vulnerable and therefore so honest. They really see the good in the world that we find overshadowed by the bad. 


Becky im feeling very positive about this cycle for you :)


----------



## kgriffin

Becky is it time to test yet? Im getting anxious!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ha ha! No not yet, I'm 9dpo today. I don't think it's going to be good news tho, I found some brown cm last night and this morning and feeling generally crampy. This is exactly how my early af started last cycle although it was a bit earlier. :-( so feeling a bit down really. I know I'm not officially out till af arrives but I feel out already. 

How about you guys? Did you ovulate Kate? 

Sorry I haven't been on much. My friend with the brain tumour found out its cancer and has been given 5 years to live. I know I'm so so lucky and should live everyday to the full but I'm feeling a bit disillusioned with the world and pretty sad and scared. 

Xx


----------



## kgriffin

Becky, I totally get that as im certain kim does, given our history with cancer in the family. Sending good vibes to your friend. 

Don't count yourself out just yet.

I did not ovulate but I see my obgyn on the 14th so at least I feel happy about that


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you hun, yes sadly cancer affects all too many wonderful people. So sad but thank you for the kind words. He is being positive and new treatments are being developed every day. 

That's good you have your ov appointment to look forward to, I hope he will help. 

X


----------



## kgriffin

I just took a test bfn obviously lol. Why do i do this to myself? Blah.

Anyways tgif everyone. My mother in-law is watching reid tomorrow for a few hrs. This will only be the second time she has watched her. Im going to spend some time with my mom. Hoping to have a productive afternoon. Whats everyone's plans for this wknd?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry for the bfn, they are so disheartening to see. I'm glad I don't have any tests with me or I'd probably do the same out of panic, grasping at straws :cry:

I am spotting red blood now, was fully expecting a big temp drop today but its still up so maybe tomorrow. I had hoped for a normal 14 day lp but its only 10 dpo for me today. 

We are away this wkend with my in laws at their holiday home so lovely family time. Freya adores them so she has a total ball! Enjoy your time with your mum xx


----------



## kgriffin

Cycles can be so confusing. Sorry you're spotting. Im thinking maybe I need to start temping again. What time do you wake up to temp becky? My breasts feel sore. I think my body tricks me into symptoms. I can already feel the ttc mind taking over me again.
Sounds like a nice wknd Becky, just the relaxation you need.

Kim, we're missing you. How have you been? Hope youre having a great weekend. 

The weekends go by too fast dont they! I had a fairly productive day which always feels nice. 

My af is due Thursday but who knows if it will be early or late. Heaven forbid it be regular!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Becky so sorry about your friend... it's hard sometimes to think about all of the bad in this world, Kate and I know all too well about Cancer... and we've both been lucky, so hopefully you (your friend) will be too. You are right though, five years is a good chunk of time and new drugs/therapies are found every day.

Kate sorry about your crazy cycles.. what's normal hahaha good news that you see the doc again soon!! I know you said that she was going to make you wait longer for clomid, are you hoping to convince her to get some now?

afm well life has been crazy, work is really busy this time of year, and myself, oh and ds1 have had a head cold all week, not terrible or anything but enough to be very very exhausted!!! then Cameron got a stomach bug... he threw up in his sleep last night at 10 pm.. who knew such a little body had so much food in his stomach!!! sigh.. poor little monkey.... he was up throwing up every 45 mins or so last night until about 4:30 am... and nothing since, so we're hoping he makes it through the night tonight.

So needless to say we have no real plans for this weekend.. other than resting and getting everyone well.

Becky hopefully that's just some implantation bleeding...

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

It was af sadly. Cd2 today. My temp is still up but I'm going to stop temping until after af now, what is the point really, and start again in 10 days or so. 

Kate, I set my alarm for 6 am everyday. It's a nightmare really because often I then only have an hour until Freya wakes so can't get back to sleep. But also, because on certain days I'm so anxious to see what my temp will do, around ov or 2 ww, I wake up really early and can't sleep which I know can mess up the temps. It's quite stressful but I can't stop.

Biggest worry at the moment is that I have this 9-10 day lp. Many women says that ok but I know Freya and pregnancy 2 were late implanters. With Freya I had an implant bleed on 10 dpo and no bfp until 14 dpo, so by the time an egg goes to implant now, I'm already on my period. I'm trying acupuncture, vitex, b vits, starflower oils. The dr won't do anything until I have been trying for a YEAR. Just feeling totally crappy and helpless at the moment.

Sorry your body is giving you symptoms Kate, it's so cruel, unless of course you are pregnant and I hope that is the case. If not, I hope af turns up on time so you can start tracking things. Definitely worth temping, at least you'll know for absolute certain if you've ovulated or not.

Kim, I'm so sorry poor Cameron is poorly, sickness bigs are the worst. It's awful seeing them so so ill. You must exhausted too. I hope everyone is feeling better and you've got some sleep. 

And thank you for the kind wishes about my work friend. I know my problems are a dip in the ocean compared to his.... I know I need to pick myself up and dust off and live life but I'm struggling and it doesn't make my problems any less real sadly. Sorry for the downer :cry:


----------



## kgriffin

Kim, what a week for you! I hope your boys feel better very soon. 

Becky, sorry about af....2q weeks until you o! Talk about silver lining. 


My af came this. Morning. 24 day cycle, which followed a 22 day cycle which followed a 34 day cycle. I hope the ob doesn't make.men to on bcp to straighten out. Im feeling pretty upset :( I see my doc in 8 days. No idea what he will suggest. Clomid is probably out if the question. 

Blah.


----------



## klsltsp

ahhh ladies... sorry you both got af.... now you can by cycle buddies?

Kate I hope your doc doesn't put you on bcp either... that would feel counter productive... although if that can straighten you out in a few months maybe in the long run it will be faster? Just trying to see some sort of positive....

Becky you're absolutely right, what your friend is going through is terrible, but that doesn't mean what your going through isn't very sad and hard to handle. Take care of yourself! Have you tried talking to anyone? maybe a counselor? I saw a counselor when I was going through my divorce and Logan was only 4 months old! I was amazed at how useful it was to have someone from the "outside" give me advice on what was going on, it really really helped me.

I really hope that both of you are pregnant before I find out if I'm allowed!!

Cameron threw up again last night.. sigh.. only twice so that's good... he ate some toast and grapes this morning and it has stayed down so that's good. He's also drinking a tonne of pedialyte so that's good too. He has to be vomit free for 24 hrs to be allowed to go to daycare...

Well I hope that you two have a good rest of your weekend... ironic really.. I'm on my "week off of my pills" and should have gotten af.. but didn't... and you ladies got your af and shouldn't have... lol

Chat soon.

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kim if it doesn't happen soon I might need to see a counsellor. I'm not coping very well at the moment. It's hard not to obsess when you are naturally a worrier/ perfectionist! 

Sorry your af didn't come. Hopefully the bcp will start regulating your cycle now though. 

Kate would you consider herbal supplements? Both vitex and soy isoflavines are meant to be very good at regulating the menstrual cycle and making you ovulate. 

I'm taking vitex and starflower oil to regulate my cycles and have just bought a b vitamin complex to help lengthen my luteul phase. As you know I'm also having acupuncture which is meant to help regulate your cycles too. 

Just waiting for an out of hours hospital appointment for Freya :-( she had a rash around her eye which has spread and her eye looks all swollen and sore. I've already been waiting 2 hours, it makes me cross, surely they should prioritise a 20 month old. Now I'm going to end up taking her out in the cold and dark past her bedtime when if they'd called earlier we'd have gone straight in. Hope she's ok, poor poppet. 

Had a fortune cookie the other day that said I was about to get some good news. Feels like a joke at the moment!! X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Kim & Kate, how are you both doing? 

Af has gone now, it was the heaviest af I've had in years and seemed much healthier, bright red rather than the scant browny stop start afs I've had recently. So that's a positive, I'm sure it's down to the acupuncture as he's been doing blood nourishing for me. Hopefully making a nice healthy home for a baby!! 

Kate has your af gone? How are you feeling about things? 

Kim, I wonder if acupuncture could help with your uterus wall growing? Worth asking? Did your af ever come? I hope you guys are all feeling better now.

I'm off to bed now, got a nasty cough where I just can't stop coughing and its exhausting!! 

Take care lovelies xxx


----------



## kgriffin

Hey! My af finished today, and my cycle was really good too. Lol that sounds weird but mine was red too and it was a regular length. Here's to hoping I ovulate! I see my obgyn on Monday. I think he will do blood work and an S.A. for my hubbs. Im going to try to push for Clomid. The only reason he doesn't want me to have it is because of the risk of multiples. To be honest, I couldn't handle twins! Imagine how busy that would be!! My mind won't even let me think of triplets. What are you guys doing this weekend?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Kate! 

Glad your af seemed healthy too, it seems a weird thing to say doesn't it but somehow a fairy medium to heavy, very red af seems more 'fertile' to me?! Here's hoping anyway......

Are you trying anyway of checking if you ov like opks or temping Kate? I've taken a break from temping during af but ill start again around cd10 ish once we start bding!! Cd8 today. 11 days till I ov!!! 

How about you Kim, any af there? 

Hmmm you see I'd love twins! I do find one hard to handle sometimes though and of course twice the worry during pregnancy with additional risks etc but still, I'd love it!! 

So the weather is beautiful in England at the moment, it's Saturday morning and husband is cooking bacon & eggs!! Then we are off to see peppa pig at a local farm (do you guys have peppa?) and then meeting friends for a late lunch. Tomorrow we need to mow the lawn and tidy our garden!! 

How about you, what are your plans? 

Becky xx


----------



## kgriffin

We do have peppa I think :). We are going to a friends for the night.Its 2 hrs away and Reid is a nightmare in the car. Gone are the days where she use to sleep. I may start temping but I sleep terrible when I temp because I stress about it. Im going to see what the doc says on.Monday and go from there. The weather is starting to shape up here but we certainly aren't ready to start gardens yet. Its supposed to snow on Tuesday :(. It hasn't been much of a Spring.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm the same I must admit, temping really affects my sleep because I get anxious to see what's going on. I'm sleeping so well at the moment not doing it. Ill start again Monday tho, can't help myself. 

Have a lovely weekend with your friends and I hope the car journey goes ok! X


----------



## kgriffin

Reid cried for 45 minutes in the car! How do your little ones do in the car? What am I doing wrong lol


----------



## klsltsp

OMG Kate I'm so sorry.

I had trouble with my older DS in the car. The only way for a looong time was a portable dvd player with a show on. I would strap it on to the seat in front of his seat. It's when I started going to Walmart so much, since it's one of the only places that I could get most things and it meant only 1 stop, which was CRUCIAL!!

Oh an my other thing was always food.. lots and lots of food!!

Good luck!

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh no, sorry Kate, that must be really hard. I haven't experienced this as Freya falls asleep usually in the car and always has. 

Sounds silly but I wonder if she has travel sickness and the car makes her feel poorly? Is there a health visitor or similar that you could ask advice? 

Other than that as Kim suggested, on times of long journeys when we worried about Freya crying on the motor way, I've sat in the back with her to read to her and play with her to keep her entertained (when chris drives obviously!) or snacks and drinks.x

Hope you have a great weekend away xx


----------



## kgriffin

I dont think its much more than not wanting to sit still. I must admit its frustrating.

I saw my obgyn yesterday and he gave me paperwork for day 3 and day 22 bloods as well as an S.A. for dh. My dh did it this morning and im cd9. The doc will see me when all the tests are in so ill have everything done in less than a month. I think he will give.me.Clomid within a few.months. he.mentioned iui butI dont want to go that route. Ill try until the end of the year before I cconsider iui. Keep in mind my doc thinks I've been trying since the fall. Thats why I think he said that. Although, my obgyn in Vancouver suggested that as well. He said since I've been trying for "nearly a year". We can try the clomid soon, depending on what the bloods show. He is concerned about the sa as am I. Dh's last sa said he only had 2 percent good sperm. Fingers crossed.


In other news, im go if to vegas june 20-23 with my best girlfriend so if im still not pregnant, I won't be too upset that month. Ive never been to Vegas but it will be a fun trip. I finish work for 6 weeks on june 20 and we leave that night, so its a great time to cut loose a bit!


----------



## kgriffin

Becky. Is it nearly time to test? 

Kim, how have you been enjoying the weather! Its finally nice out.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Kate!! 

Not yet, my cycles are a bit longer so I am 2dpo at the moment! I'm hoping my lp is longer this month so I can get near the point of testing! 

How about you, where are you in your cycle now and how have your tests been going? I hope hubby's Sa comes back ok. I know I harp on acupuncture all the time but a girl on here had a hubby with a sperm count of 19 million. They both had acu to help ttc and in a very short time his sperm was 58 million!! 

Wow Vegas sounds fantastic! I'd absolutely love to go one day, it's on my list!! 

So glad it's Friday, day off today and friends coming over with little ones for lunch and then away for the wkend with hubby's bro and fiancé. 

How are you Kim? Your scan is not far away now! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## kgriffin

Ahh I thought you'd be further in the cycle, testing in 2 weeks then! Hoping for a longer lp for you. 

If I o vulated on day 14 (I wish) theb im 6 dpo. I am having what I thought could be o pains yesterday and today but im noticing them on both sides? And I dont even know If I ovulate lol. I dtd last night just in case as I have a lot of ewcm. Tmi sorry! Anyways, part of me thinks I could possibly be pregnant but who the heck knows. Maybe I just o vulated and I'd even take that. Dh did his sa and I have not heard results yet. I do day 22 bloods on monday. Then day 3 bloods next cycle. I make my next ob appt after that.


We are just going to watch tv and have a quiet weekend :)


----------



## kgriffin

Bfn. :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry Kate :-( it's really hard isn't it. How many dpo are you now, could it just be too early? I know you are not 100% sure if you are ovulating so maybe you ovulated but a bit later. It's so exhauSting trying to figure it all out though, I understand. Sending hugs to you. Have you had your appointment yet or is it soon? 

Kim still thinking of you. I hope you are well and I understand why you probably feel like getting away from bnb and not thinking about it all but if you pop in, just sending love! Your scan really isn't long away now, hoping for good news! 

As for me. I had a really shitty day yesterday. Firstly on 7dpo and last night I found brown cm on checking my cervix. Last 2 cycles that has the been the first indicator that af is coming, and of course way too early. I'm 9dpo today and af came 10dpo last cycle so I'm just praying it stays away but deep down I feel like I'm kidding myself. The brown cm is there, she is coming :cry: to top it all a friend in my nct antenatal group had a baby yesterday, another friend who had a baby 2 months before me told me she was pregnant. I just want to sob at the moment. But hey, generally I'm more up than down, just a bit down at the moment. 

Sending lots of love. We will all get there!! Xx


----------



## kgriffin

Im sorry Becky, hopefully you dont see af for a long time!
im sure im out thia month. Af is due tomorrow but my cycles are crazy lately so who knows. I do day 3 bloods this coming cycle and then make the appt from there. I should get some answers then I think.

Thinking of you kim!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Kate, 

Just checking in to see how you're doing. Any news? Did you have your appointment after your bloods yet? 

No news here. That was af in my post above and i had another short cycle after that so I'm cd8 now. My lp is still 8-10 days, no improvement. I just don't know where to turn for help now, acupuncture hasn't helped. 

Can't believe how easy it was last time in comparison. Anyway, I hope you are having more luck than me. 

Xx


----------



## kgriffin

Hi Becky, sorry to hear you are not having any luck with your lp. My bloods were ok and dhs S.A. was good too. Still not pregnant thougg. Im CD 5 today. Hoping to be lucky this cycle! are you about to ovulate now?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey, 

That's great that all of your test results came back good! Finger crossed you will get your bfp soon. Did they check you were ovulating? 

Yeh I'm cd15 today. I haven't had a pos opk yet but I had a big temp rise this morning so I'm wondering if I've missed it again. Really enjoyed as I wanted to do smep this cycle. I don't know why I wouldn't get a line at all on an opk, really odd. 

I'm feeling rough and tired again as well. Starting to worry there is something wrong :-(


----------



## klsltsp

Hey wonderful ladies

Kate glad to hear that everything seems to be normal :) did you ovulate?

Becky how are you feeling? you ovulated yet? I would assume you did on the weekend? Did you get your thyroid tested? Sorry that your cycles have been wonky and that you've been feeling so off :(

AFM saw the doc yesterday and my uterus wall has almost doubled!! YIPEE and we got the go ahead. He said to wait until september. Said that i don't need to see him again, just when I'm pregnant, they will do an u/s at 5-6 weeks to check where baby has implanted then serial u/s he said to follow my uterus wall thickness. He said they won't treat me any different other than a lot of u/s elective c-section at 37 wks at the latest. Our plan is to have the first u/s before the heart starts beating so that if we need to terminate it will be before the heart starts. I get the feeling that they are going to use me as a case study :) lol I'm okay with lots of u/s :) He said ideally he would like me to wait 1 more year!!! But because of my age we don't have that luxury... so he recommended we wait until sept.

Hope you ladies end up a few months ahead of me!!

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

Wow! Cant talk much right now but thats incredible kim!!!!!!!!

Becky I hope you ovulated. Im supposed to this weekend :)


Reid turns 2 on Wednesday so we are having a party on Sunday :)


----------



## kgriffin

Wow! Cant talk much right now but thats incredible kim!!!!!!!!

Becky I hope you ovulated. Im supposed to this weekend :)


Reid turns 2 on Wednesday so we are having a party on Sunday :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

ARGGGHHHHHH!!!!! Kim that's amazing news, I'm so so happy for you!! I'm on holiday but logged on as I knew your scan was this week and wanted to know how you got on. I'm over the moon Kim, best news I've seen in ages, and you and hubby must be thrilled. 

Weirdly, I don't seem to have oved this cycle yet. I was taking royal jelly so I stopped as was wondering if it had delayed things. I was doing opks and temps before we came away but ditched it all. We are here to relax and have fun! Yes my thyroid was normal Kim, all test results were fine, thanks for asking. I did some juicing last week to try and boost my immune system and also lost half a stone too, amazingly easy. 

I've also been offered a big promotion at work. Ill need to work 4 days instead of 3 but alot more money. So although we'll still be ttc, I guess it will take more of a back seat now. Who knows, I've sort of given up hoping and waiting for that bfp. It's all in gods hands.

Xxxx


----------



## kgriffin

It can be frustrating eh? Im up for a raise at work and I know I shouldn't feel bad about getting pregnant but I think I will. .. who knows. Time will tell when that bfp finally comes. In other news
, reid is totally potty trained during the day and in a diaper at night. And we had a great party fir her birthday today. 
What are everyone's summer plans?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Potty trained already, wow well done that's great going!! We haven't even started yet! Probably will after she's 2, she has a potty but we haven't begun at all. Have you Kim? 

Shame we don't hear from other summer sugar babies, I'd love to know how Jill, Nic and some of the other ladies and babies are doing. 

Kate how many days a week do you work? My boss knew about my mmc so she must be able to guess I'm ttc. If I get a bfp right after the promotion I'm sure there will be some raised eyebrows but that's life, I'm not putting it on hold because of work, I can't. 

Summer plans, none really! We are on holiday now, in France for a week. Summer is my busiest time at work! Will have another holiday later in the year, October maybe.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Wow Kate!! good job Reid!! As for Cameron, he's about half potty trained, I think if we put some effort in, he'd be trained during the day :) We haven't changed a poopy diaper in over 2 months, he always tells us when he needs to poop. He tells us when he needs to pee about half of the time. It was funny though until this week he wouldn't even sit on the potty at daycare!! hahaha then yesterday he wouldn't get off, the daycare lady said it's the first time that she's ever had to bribe a kid to get OFF the potty hahahaha

Becky good job on the promotion. I know work and stuff can be hard, but in my little head :) things will work out, we're only off for a year and to be honest, things tend not to change that much in a year. Glad to hear that you are relaxing a bit, this TTC stuff is exhausting, hopefully we all get our bfps shortly and get to be bump buddies again :) maybe your body was just waiting for me, and my body says thank you :)


And Kate no you shouldn't feel bad about the raise, you've earned it! I figure that really by the time you tell them your pregnant would be 3 - 4 months away at the earliest right? 

AFM I am excited that I can get pregnant! my body is such a mess since being on bcp that who knows when I have ovulated, I'm looking forward to getting AF since I'm very regular off bcp and ov cd 7/8. My OH is comfortable if we get a bfp now :) and knowing that I will be sectioned between 35 and 37 weeks is kinda neat too hahaha I put on A LOT of weight at the end so it'll be nice to not have those last few weeks. I was sectioned at 39 weeks with Cameron and 40 with Logan.

Because of what happened the last time I told my boss that I was trying to get pregnant (he came on to me...) I am reluctant to say anything. I'm a little torn because I know that I will have a lot of extra doc apts... but I figure I'll wait and see if I can swing it. I work from home 1 day a week, and will put as many apts as I can on those days, then he'll never know! I know the age gap is going to be longer than we had initially wanted, but there are some positives, Cameron will be closer to 3 when the new one hopefully comes, then I'll be off for 1 yr, so he'll be close to 4 when I go back to work, he'll start school the September when he's 4 (full days here) so we'll only have 2 in daycare for the summer! THat's a big deal financially, we spend about $1200/ month for Cameron right now. I also found the 5 yr age gap between Logan and Cameron has been awesome, Logan is old enough to understand that the baby needed more attention at times etc. I was able to explain to him that we would have special time with him always slotted in. I know at 3 years old Cameron won't be as understanding but I think better than 2 :)

Well I've blabbed enough for a day :)

No real summer plans here, we took the last week of August off, but haven't figured out what we're doing yet...

We're having Cameron's bday party this coming weekend.. his bday is the 28th of June but that fell on a long weekend here so we're having the party the week before :)

Have a good day!!

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

Hey guys! First off. Becky, France? Amazing! That sounds luxurious! !

Kim I had no idea you ovulate so early in your cycle, im so jealous! I was supposed to ovulate last weekend but I dont know if I did or not. Im trying to not get worried until September but as you both know, that's hard.

I work 5 days a week so im always been to xhausted, the house is often a mess, but thats life right? I work for a boarding school so yesterday I began my 6 week summer break! I cant wait to take reid to the cottage and zoo and all that fun stuff. I must say though, working is. Sometimes easier than being at home, I feel like I have less responsibility there. Does that sound nuts? 


I hope we all get our bfps very soon, and truth be told, I think we will!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kate I do agree that being at work is sometimes easier than being at home! Although my job is currently manic but I start at 8.30am and I love that quiet hour in the office having a cuppa before the troops arrive at 9am! I am pleased I've been offered the promotion, I'm just sad about needing to work 4 days a week becuase I love my time with Freya (and not getting up at 6am Wednesdays is a bonus!!) we do lovely things together which we will need to stop. Plus it means I'd have to go back 4 days a week after mat leave, dunno, I'm going to say yes as it's a huge pay rise. Just not an easy decision. I'm getting a cleaner for sure now though!! 

Kim haha yes maybe my body was waiting to be your bump buddy! I expect bfps all round by September then!! 

France was lovely thanks, beautiful weather, lots of swimming in the pool, wonderful meals, probably too much bread, cheese and wine but oh well!! 

Kate I agree with Kim don't feel bad about the rise you've earnt it!


----------



## kgriffin

Hello ladies! My af is due on Friday and im feeling hopeful :). I am off for six weeks on summer vacation! I took reid to the zoo this morning and it was so nice. I hope we do lots of stuff this summer to make the best of my time off. I hope you all are feeling hopeful! !!


----------



## klsltsp

Kate my fingers are crossed for you.!!! What zoo did you go to? Is there a local one?

I agree that being home is often harder, I always say that I could never be a stay at home mom. Although I find that with Logan I really needed the break, but now either I'm just more accustomed to things or I've chilled, since I don't feel I need the break like I once did..

I too work 5 days a week, but I'm able to work from home 1 day a week, so that makes a HUGE difference, I get all of the laundry done, and clean the house... even sometimes I get to the grocery store on my "lunch". I also book all apts if possible on this day to minimize other times out of the office, so the kids doc/dentist apts, my apts etc..

Yeah Becky sorry for making your body wait with me ;) but I'm ready to go now so lets do this !!! Kate I think you'll be a few weeks ahead but that's okay!!

When ever I do end up preggo, they will be giving me a c-section between 35 - 37 weeks it's okay if I'm a little behind you guys!! hahaha I also have a short cycle so I skip a week at the beginning too!! hahaha The short cycle is great for TTC, not so much when not...it's no fun getting AF every 3 weeks... luckily for me it only lasts 2 - 3 days anyways. My body seemed to go right back to normal, first month of bcp... which is great, ended up as a 25 day cycle, which is a bit long for me, but still within the "normal" range. I'm anywhere from 21 - 25 days, with a consistent average 23 days.. So I'm CD 3 today!! should ovulate cd 6 - 7... I ordered some OPKs but they haven't come yet.. urg...

Other news, we had Cameron's 2nd bday party on the weekend, it was a lot of fun, he did amazing!! he keeps saying "Happy bday Tameron"haaha so cute, he oood and aaahhhd at every present he opened then said "tank tou" to each person and gave them hugs... it was awesome since everyone felt like he looved their gift which was great!! I coach my 7 yr old ahead of time hahaha to pretend to love everything, but with the 2 yr olds there is no point lol.

Hope you ladies are doing well!!

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

So glad that Cameron's party went well Kim! Becky, any news on ovulation?

I dont have time to write much right now but wanted to share the news that reid will be a big sister in.March! !!! Got my bfp yesterday .:) glad to say we did it on our own with no medical intervention! Ill call my obgyn on Wednesday to set up bloods. Im only 4 plus 1 as of today.


Sending a Load of baby dust to each of you


----------



## klsltsp

ahhh Kate!!! congrats!!! so happy for you, hopefully you've started it, Becky and I to follow next cycle!!! :)

so happy for you!!


----------



## kgriffin

Thanks kim! Im very hopeful for you both. It would be great to all be pregnant again together!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations Kate!! You were so positive this cycle too, you must have known on some level! Amazing news and so great that you were able to do it naturally without meds. 

Right Kim, come on, lets get back on the sugar baby train, although this time it will be spring sugar babies haha!! 

Congrats again Kate, how are you feeling so far? 

Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations Kate!! You were so positive this cycle too, you must have known on some level! Amazing news and so great that you were able to do it naturally without meds. 

Right Kim, come on, lets get back on the sugar baby train, although this time it will be spring sugar babies haha!! 

Congrats again Kate, how are you feeling so far? 

Xx


----------



## kgriffin

Thanks so much Becky. Im nauseous and my breasts feel swollen which is odd because with reid I had no symptoms until he second trimester. I did an hcg last Wednesday which was 260 and thr dr said to repeat it next week, so like two weeks between tests? But once I get to 1500 hcg ill get an early us so im happy about that. Did you ovulate last cycle?

Where are you guys in your current cycles


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies!!!

Kate how are you feeling!! So weird that there is so much time between your blood work... maybe the doc just wants to be sure that your level is high enough for an u/s. Well maybe the nauseau and sickness this time means it's a boy :) although I have to tell you that my 2 pregnancies were completely different so much so that I was convinced that Cameron was a girl... and was floored when they said it was a boy!!!

Becky getting to bd'ing huh :) hopefully this is your cycle!!

AFM well I'm 8 dpo, I don't expect much this cycle since we only bd 1 time... on cd 6, I ovulated on cd 9... but it will be good to see how long my lp is and it's the first time that I have used opks... so lots of learning about my cycle :)

Take care ladies!!

Kim


----------



## kgriffin

Thanks so much Becky. Im nauseous and my breasts feel swollen which is odd because with reid I had no symptoms until he second trimester. I did an hcg last Wednesday which was 260 and thr dr said to repeat it next week, so like two weeks between tests? But once I get to 1500 hcg ill get an early us so im happy about that. Did you ovulate last cycle?

Where are you guys in your current cycles


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry you are nauseas already Kate although symptoms are quite reassuring that all is going well too. 

I'm cd12 today and doing my new clearblue hormone indicator opks. I'm still getting low fertility at the moment so waiting for my high and then peak! 

Kim you never know! Plus you'll be overtaking me soon with your shirt cycles! I won't ov for another week probably.


----------



## klsltsp

haha Becky I know.. the short cycles are a blessing when TTC.. and not so much the rest of the time!!

If I have my normal 23 day cycle (Day 18 today) then I should ovulate again around July 20/21.

Kate hope today is going well and you're not too nauseous :)


----------



## kgriffin

Hey! The nausea isn't too bad anymore, I feel sort of.anxious about the possibility of an mc. I had a dream last night that o was bleeding a lot. It was awful. I really want to.enjoy this pregnancy as it may be my last.


----------



## Mrs W 11

It's normal for the symptoms to come and go in the first few weeks Kate, easier said than done I know but try not to worry, all will be fine! March will fly round 

Kim you will be ovulating on Freya's birthday! It's a sign hehe!


----------



## kgriffin

Its totally a sign! Thats what happened to.me!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Did you ovulate on reads birthday Kate? 

I think ill ov around 15th July, whose bday is that?!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

* sorry Reid x


----------



## kgriffin

I ovulated the day of her party :)


----------



## klsltsp

Hmmm. July 15 well it's almost my anniversary... will have to find someone!!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

Kate how are you feeling? I think it's today youre second set of bloodwork right? Will you get the results today?

Becky you get the positive on your opk yet?

AFM well CD 21 today, nothing yet... bfn. I think I'm only 10 dpo, so a slightly longer cycle than normal.. hope AF gets here ASAP so I can get moving on the next cycle!!


----------



## kgriffin

Bring on the nexy cycle.kim!

I do bloods on Monday and ill get the results on Tuesday :) i feel ok, just tired and very mild nausea. I do feel optimistic though. Im not ready to start talking baby names yet, im 6 weeks on sunday. Still far too early, but i dont want to rush this pregnancy.

Becky, do you think you ovulated?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey both,

I got my first high in my hormone indicator opks yesterday and another high today so guessing ill ov Monday! Lots of dtd happening!!! 

Kim I hope af doesn't arrive and if she does, lets go this next cycle!! 

Kate, sorry you are feeling nauseas but im glad you are positive  enjoy that bfp xx


----------



## kgriffin

Thanks becky! I already am so bloated. Im 6 weeks tomorrow and cant wait to get my blood done on monday, just need some reassurance.. im feeling optimistic, but its still hard.

Glad to hear you are keeping busy ;)

Hope you both had a great weekend


----------



## kgriffin

Hcg is now over 16000. Ultrasound next monday where ill be 7+1. 

Sending super baby dust!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

I've been stalking you on other threads, but thought I'd post here too :)

Kate how are you feeling? How did the ultrasound go??

Becky you're 9 dpo today right.. (is it wrong that I know the cycle details of some lady on the computer hahaha) fingers crossed that AF stays away!!! Have you been able to get any tests done? I know that you were trying to get some done and maybe were going to do it privately..

AFM well CD11 today, I think I'm 2 dpo...not positive since I forgot my opks hahaha on the MOST important day... lol I think my body is still adjusting to being on bcp... I'm not too hopeful about this month.. only bd once on CD8.. which is good timing... but I was hoping for more... OH hasn't been feeling well and it's putting a real damper on my ttc!!!

Other than that, Cameron is potty trained... not sure how that happened LOL he was ready to train.. I was not hahaha my older son took FOREVER to train so I was in no rush.. .but this little guy was ready and he's been at daycare in underwear all week, no accidents... they aren't even putting him in a diaper for naps!! crazy really lol

Seems like the summer is flying by and we'll soon be at our September deadline from the doctor... I have a feeling that's what OH is secretly waiting for.. he wants anothe summer baby.... me I just want a baby!!! hahaha

Well good luck ladies and we'll chat soon!!

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies

Lovely to hear from you Kim! Well it only takes once and you know you get pregnant easily so you never know you might be lucky for this cycle. I guess the au to think of it is if this one isnt lucky it takes you a month closer to the drs suggested date of September and although you didn't want to wait at least you know you've given your body every single chance of doing this perfectly. Ill be watching out, I know your bfp won't be long now. 

Haha it's hilarious that you know my cycle! Thank you for thinking of me  yes I'm 10dpo today. Af has been arriving on 10dpo for the last few cycles so we shall see if she turns up today, she isn't here yet although I do feel like she might turn up. 

I have managed to sort some tests. I had day 21 progesterone and prolactin done last week on cd21 and I have lh and fsh booked for Monday assuming af has arrived. The dr has also referred me for a scan to check my ovary and tube are ok since I only have the one. So feeling good that at least I have checks lined up for if Af arrives. We are going to a wedding today so part of me doesn't want her showing up today but then again if she's coming I want to know. If nothing else I guess my lp maybe a tad longer this month.

Wow on Cameron being potty trained, that's fantastic!!! Freya is no where near ready. I'm happy to follow her lead and do like you did, wait till she's ready. I think it will be easier that way.

Kate I hope all is going well, have you had an early scan? 

It's so so hot in England at the moment, 30degrees everyday, not like our usual cloudy rainy weather, it's bliss! The wedding today is on the beach and ,y hubby is best man. Will be lovely.

Enjoy your weekends ladies xx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Becky glad to hear that you were able to convice your doc to do some tests!! did you have to do the private ones? good news that so far AF isn't here!! hopefully all of that bd'ing did the trick ;) I didn't know that you only had 1 ovary and tube! It clearly hasn't been an issue in the past but it's smart to check.

And I know I've gotten pregnant easily in the past.. but so have you... and I don't have time on my side like you do... I'm 38.5!!

Yeah with Cameron it's crazy, but based on my 2 experiences...it's worth waiting until they are ready... it was very frustrating and time consuming with Logan... With Cameron, I started sitting him on the potty while I got his bath ready, some days he wanted to sit some days he didn't.... what he likes is when people can "hear it" hahaha so he'll pee and my OH will say "I heard that!!" hahaha it's very cute...

Have fun at the wedding today!! we've been having good weather too so we're enjoying it!!

Kim


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Becky

Hope that you had a good time at the wedding... did AF show up?

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yes :cry: ill reply more when I feel better, not in a good place today. I really had my hopes up so high. 12 day lp. Absolutely heartbroken and just don't want to have to keep going through this. Xx


----------



## kgriffin

Im sorry becky, but the tests should provide some insight and you will ovulate in two weeks! !! I know its hard to stay.positive, but the silver lining is so important! 

Kim, amazing about Cameron! Reid was potty trained in the day time, but we have regressed, which is my fault. She starts preschool in.a month and i hope to have her back on track by then.


I had my early scan and measured 2 days behind, which i think is fine. I see my obgyn on the 15th to do my initial prenatal, where ill be almost 11 weeks. Tmi but on Friday night i woke up at 2am with Terrible diarrhea and cramps. No blood but im still concerned/upset. Not sure what tonmake of it. I was in the sun too much that day and also ate.some deli.meat. i felt gross and tired on Saturday but im ok today. Do you guys think everything. Is alright?


----------



## klsltsp

ahh Becky I'm soo sooo sorry... man it's just not fair! To look for something positive... at least your lp was longer, 12 days is perfect! It will be interesting to see what your results show.

Kate I'd say you just got a bit of sun stroke.. are you drinking lots and lots and lots of water? I know lots of pregnant ladies who forget to drink extra in the warm weather. I'm sure you're fine :) and 2 days behind is totally normal I think that anywhere between -7 to +7 days is normal :) good luck at your doc apt, will you be having another scan?

AFM 5 dpo today, not too hopeful this month either... Becky we should maybe ovulate closer together next month, so we'll be cycle buddies :) I should ov aug 13 - 16 how about you?

Chat later :)


----------



## kgriffin

Thanks for your input kim, i hope youre right, i did drink quite a bit, maybe still not enough.

Will you test at all kim? I like the idea of you guys being cycle buddies!!!! 

Ill have an nt scan at 13 weeks, so another 5 weeks. Here's hoping for good news. I dont feel very Connected to this pregnancy, guess im too busy to day dream, or maybe im just nervous still.

Hope you guys had a great wknd


----------



## kgriffin

any updates ladies? Where are you guys in your cycle?


----------



## mammaspath

4 weeks Pregnant with surro baby Super excited!!!!


----------



## klsltsp

congrats mammaspath!!! what's a surro baby hahahaha

Kate hope that you're feeling well!!

AFM well I'm 2/3 dpo I think.. no opks this month so just guessing :)


----------



## mammaspath

I'm having a baby for someone else. Their egg and sperm


----------



## kgriffin

That's amazing momma's path! What a kind and selfless thing to do

I am 11+4 today, feeling so tired and kinda sick, but thrilled nonetheless!


----------

